
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (March 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; nifty console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
kamens
Khan Academy | Mountain View, CA or REMOTE | full-time and internships

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere.

Millions of people use our free educational platform to learn every month. The
testimonials at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/stories](https://www.khanacademy.org/stories)
will give you a feel for just how intense an impact Khan Academy has on the
lives of folks in all sorts of varied situations.

We face intense technical challenges in providing access to our educational
content (everything from videos to interactive content) to students across the
world, in and out of classrooms, in all the most important languages. We use
our data to personalize students' learning and continually improve our
educational content + the tools we provide content creators. And we need more
help.

We've made some great hires off HN and would love to make more (especially if
you're a designer or Android dev, wink wink, we're investing heavily:
[http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/starting-
android.ht...](http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/starting-android.htm))

Best way to apply is at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers),
but if you email me w/ a subject line that mentions 'monkeys' somewhere I'm
partial to those, too. ben@...

~~~
fgandiya
It looks like it cut off your email at the end.

~~~
NamTaf
That means the email is ben@ then the standard domain name used throughout the
rest of the text. It's a technique to stop spam bots scraping your email
address passively.

~~~
fgandiya
Oh, I didn't know that. Thank you.

------
mboes
Tweag I/O | Paris, France | Full-time, onsite

Tweag I/O is looking for distributed systems engineers to be part of one of
several projects focused on developing the next wave of storage solutions in
Haskell and in C, targeted at the Exascale.

We are a research and development laboratory at the heart of Europe, applying
functional programming techniques to tame the complexity of distributed
systems and scale predictably. For this position we're looking to have you
join a local team near our headquarters here in Paris. We're pretty happy to
look at helping you relocate if you're up to spending some time in this
beautiful city. Fluency in French not required.

Many of our existing folks come from diverse backgrounds, be it a PL research
and/or formal methods background, high-speed storage or machine learning. We
are the active maintainers of the Cloud Haskell project and authors of the
HaskellR and Sparkle projects, among other open source contributions. Our
engineers spend a fair amount of time building the tools they need to make
their life here a happy one. We love Nix and Stack so much to build and deploy
our software that we made it easy to use both together (see our blog for more
on all of these: [http://www.tweag.io/](http://www.tweag.io/))

If you like the idea of working on the software plumbing and infrastructure
for tomorrow's Science, by systematically decomposing them into simple,
orthogonal solutions that compose and commute like in algebra, give us a shout
at jobs@tweag.io!

------
PhilBat
We are a global humanitarian research organization that helps the humanitarian
community (the UN, international agencies, etc) use field-level research and
innovative technical solutions to inform decision making and planning for
emergencies. We work very closely with the UN framework and our products
include in-depth field-based research, interactive databases, web portals,
GIS/mapping activities, rapid assessments, etc. For an overview, see:
[http://www.reach-initiative.org/tag/iraq](http://www.reach-
initiative.org/tag/iraq)

In Iraq, our team is starting a new project that explores new ways of sharing
humanitarian data during the first 72 hours of major crises, as well as other
information systems that will be used by humanitarian coordination systems.

To do so, we're looking to hire a talented/motivated/innovative developer who
wants to work on humanitarian crises, and does not mind moving to Iraq, please
check out the position here: [http://www.impact-initiatives.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02...](http://www.impact-initiatives.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/IMPACT_Developer_Iraq.pdf)

You'll be working on one of the largest crises in the world with a large team
of fellow researchers, GIS specialists, and support staff.

Candidates do not need years of experience in the humanitarian sector, but
should definitely have advanced coding/programming skills.

Work would start ASAP - with preliminary training in Geneva and Paris.

------
brettz
Pornhub (parent company Mindgeek) is looking for junior and senior PHP
developers as well as a senior/lead front-end developer.

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal, Canada.

[http://mindgeek.com/careers](http://mindgeek.com/careers) for more
information and job listings.

It's a great opportunity to work with a web property that gets over 500
million daily page views.

~~~
prasenjit1986
this would be one awesome place to work. Infact, I wonder how come Pornhub
doesn't have an app as of yet.

Are you also looking for Product Managers?

~~~
brettz
We have an Android app, it's just not in the Play Store. Not currently looking
for Product Managers but send me your cv regardless brett@pornhub.com

~~~
prasenjit1986
Hi Brett, Just checking in - I did send across my resume a week back. Let me
know if you got a chance to skim it and found anything interesting.

------
xando
A friendly reminder. The items listed here are available on the map on
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io)

Direct link to "Who is hiring? (March 2016)"

[https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/37.324741343923954/-28.6523...](https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/37.324741343923954/-28.65234375/2/?exclude=so&exclude=gh&exclude=fj&exclude=se&exclude=ww&exclude=aj&exclude=lj&exclude=cf&exclude=wh&order=distance)

Also, feedback is welcome.

~~~
TulliusCicero
Thank you for this, I really like being able to see the locations at a glance.

edit: hmm, would be nice to be able to filter by time, though.

~~~
xando
Thanks, Right now you can order by time (and distance from the map center) if
this helps. I will try to setup a decent time filter. Seems reasonable feature
thing to have.

------
alex_duf
THE GUARDIAN | SENIOR/SOFTWARE DEVELOPERS | LONDON | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Development of digital products is central to the future of the Guardian. We
build the products that showcase our diverse and important journalism. We
create the tools that the journalists and editors use to write their stories
securely, anywhere from London to Syria. We write the APIs and services that
allow those stories to be distributed across the globe. We write the products
and interfaces that show off and monetise that content to its maximum
potential.

We mostly program in Scala and Javascript, but we use the best tool that fits
the problem. We have hacks in the wild in all manner of languages. Our
infrastructure lives on AWS and our own OpenStack private cloud. We encourage
product teams to implement, manage and support their own stack. We do our
coding in public. Sadly, the same can be said of our karaoke.

You’re a passionate, intelligent human being who loves technology. You might
love the news, or you might want to reinvent it. You like inspiring the people
you work with and being inspired by them in return. You have experience of
getting stuff done. You are a talented Engineer who is, or will be, an expert
in their chosen field and has a strong interest in all software engineering
disciplines.

Further information can be found on our Developer Blog:
[http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-
team.html](http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-team.html)

To search our vacancies, please visit our careers site:
[https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl](https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl)

------
lachenmayer
Boiler Room | London | Web Developer (full-stack) | full time, ONSITE

    
    
            =  =
         =        =
        =  BOILER  =
        =   ROOM   =
         =        =
            =  =
    

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world. It
started as a webcam taped to a warehouse wall in East London - in five years
Boiler Room has grown to become the online home of underground music, and also
a complex broadcasting and editorial platform in its own right.

We are currently in the process of building the next generation of the web app
powering Boiler Room. We have upwards of a million views on our site a month,
and that’s not including the hundreds of millions of views that our videos
have accumulated on YouTube and Dailymotion. We want to create a completely
unique web experience that lives up to the quality of our live shows. To do
that we need someone who knows their way around the wonderful mess that is web
development, and truly cares about the experience that music lovers will have
while using our web app on all kinds of devices.

You’ll be an essential part of a dev team currently consisting of 3 developers
and 2 designers. You ideally have strong opinions about how web development
should be done in 2016, and you should be able to come up with and implement
new ideas for consuming & sharing online music experiences. Going forward, we
have some really exciting ideas around peer-to-peer audio and video streaming
- interest and/or expertise in that area would definitely be a strong plus.

(...on top of that you’ll of course be able to go to & invite your friends to
our exclusive parties being live-streamed on the site!)

If this sounds like your kind of jam, give me a shout on
harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv!

~~~
yolesaber
No chance of NYC-based work? This sounds like a dream job but I can't relocate
to London

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

We are hiring for the following full time positions:

1\. Engineering Manager -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/213966](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/213966)

2\. Senior Rails/Ruby Developer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878)

3\. Marketing Designer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/151891](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/151891)

4\. Head of Technical support -
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
grayfox
Compose (IBM) | REMOTE (US, UK, CA)

If you're looking to join a forward-thinking industry with a stable outlook
(databases-as-a-service), we have a tremendous challenge for you and a
terrific team willing and able to support you through it.

The Compose family has grown into a vibrant group where folks can feel
comfortable being themselves, living a balanced life. We welcome you to enjoy
comfort when taking risks, collaborate with spirited peers, and to unleash
your creative personality.

Some great things about Compose:

* Work from anywhere! (As long as you're legally able to work in the United States, Canada, or the United Kingdom).

* Many neat conundrums to solve.

* Self-managing, distributed decision making. Choose your projects. We're deadline averse and quality focused.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fantastic salary and benefits - MacBook Pro.

* Join a thriving, respectful and family-like international team.

* Fizz: [https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us...](https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us-work-remotely/)

* Fair and objective 'blind-hiring'.

Our hiring process is nifty. We request a work-sample upfront that closely
resembles the work you'd be doing within your role. Once you submit, your
answers are anonymized then graded by 3 different people following pre-defined
criteria.

We want to know, objectively, who is going to both enjoy and crush the work.
We have several positions open for candidates:

* Platform Engineer

* Support Engineer

* Technical Content Creator ('Developer Advocacy' type of role)

* More!

For the full postings checkout
[https://compose.io/jobs](https://compose.io/jobs) or email jobs+hn@compose.io
if you'd like to have a chat with us to see what we're all about.

~~~
Wargog
I applied, can't wait to finish my coding test done to see if I get to work
with you guys for a day!

------
urbanfootprint
Calthorpe Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Front End and Back End/Full
Stack Software Engineers

Help us build SimCity for real! We help urban planners answer questions like
"where should we put housing and jobs for the next 1.5 million people in
California?", "what are the carbon impacts of adopting this transit policy?"
and "what will the average commute time be in the year 2040?".

To answer these questions faster and in more detail we're hiring software
engineers to build the next generation of UrbanFootprint, the world's most
sophisticated urban planning and data analysis platform.

Our specific hiring needs at the moment include:

* Senior front end engineer to help direct a greenfield single page app project

* Mid-level to senior back end or full stack engineer to build the backend storage, query, and analysis components of the app

Our stack is rapidly evolving but you'll be sure to run into at least:

* Greenfield projects using ReactJS + Mapbox GL

* Data analyis using tools like Apache Spark

* Python + Postgres/PostGIS

We have real clients, are well funded, offer competitive compensation, a
fantastic location in Berkeley, CA, stock options, and a chance to be part of
something in its early stages.

What we do: [http://calthorpeanalytics.com/](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/)

Open positions:
[http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html)

Interested? Send a cover letter and resume to softwarejob@calthorpe.com.

------
AustinBGibbons
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go,
CoffeeScript, Java) |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/) Periscope is
a data analysis tool for data analysts that allows them to type SQL queries
and get charts really, really fast. Revenue has doubled twice in the last 6
months. We have gone from jumpstarting our car to hanging on as the car races
up the hill. \- In your first day you'll ship new code to production.

    
    
        - In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
        - In your first month you'll write code at every level of the stack.
    
        - In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack.

Join our team: hello@periscopedata.com More info:
[https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-engineer)

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | [https://thumbtack.com](https://thumbtack.com) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. A friendly, ambitious team of ~50
engineers in a bright SoMa office with daily home-cooked food, conference
stipends, and unlimited vacation.

We're looking for engineers, SREs, and data scientists interested in working
with Go, machine learning, Angular, iOS, Android, full-stack, Hadoop, and AWS.
Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Please reach out to (nate@)thumbtack.com with any questions.

~~~
cookiecaper
My personal understanding is that Thumbtack only wants candidates with Ivy
League educations, and that they're dismissive of everyone else. I have heard
they have difficulty filling their positions due to this. Is that accurate?

~~~
tt_throwaway
Thumbtack engineer here, writing anonymously.

Re: "Ivy League educations" \-- I believe we have zero engineers from Ivy
League proper undergrad, and a couple with grad degrees there. If you include
MIT/Stanford/CMU/Caltech/Berkeley we go up to 15/50, but the majority of eng
is not from elite colleges. We might have a bias for hiring from Google, I'm
not sure how much of that bias is just that Google engineers tend to interview
well.

Re: "dismissive of some people, and have difficulty filling positions due to
this": I agree that we have a selective hiring process which likely results in
a substantial false negative rate. The selectivity tends to be focused towards
"ability to write code in an interview setting quite well." I agree this is
not all that correlated with the ability to produce good engineering work over
a long period of time.

~~~
cookiecaper
Hey, I appreciate the reply. What I heard through the grapevine is that
Thumbtack primarily wants Stanford grads. A very experienced friend had his
resume dismissed out of hand because they didn't like his educational pedigree
-- didn't even consider an interview. Meanwhile, the Thumbtack employee that
had forwarded my friend for consideration told of constant pleas for referrals
of "qualified programmers", and promises of exorbitant bonuses for people who
could furnish them.

After watching this happen, it was no wonder that Thumbtack was unable to fill
their positions. There's a point where such baseless and flippant dismissal of
good talent stops representing selectivity and begins instead to represent
incompetence.

The prior head of recruiting, who was employed by Facebook and Google before
she was employed by Thumbtack, has been replaced since that incident, so
perhaps things are better now.

------
sogrady
RedMonk | Analyst | US-based | Full-time

We're a small, developer focused industry analyst firm that researches a
variety of infrastructure technologies from hardware to software. We're trying
to help companies understand and adapt to a world that has changed, one in
which developers are the new kingmakers.

We're looking for a data-driven analyst, ideally with solid quant skills (R or
Python) and a passion for technology and the people who build it. Previous
developer experience is not necessary.

You'll be working remotely unless you're based in Portland, Maine, but given
the travel requirements we're looking for someone based in the US.

More on the role and how to apply here:
[http://redmonk.com/jobs/](http://redmonk.com/jobs/)

------
TechLynz
The Honest Company is headquartered in Los Angeles, CA. We are looking to
expand all three offices with an immediate need in our San Fransisco, CA and
Austin, TX offices. [https://www.honest.com/](https://www.honest.com/)

At Honest you’ll work with a team of talented, passionate and determined
engineers. We take pride in delivering clean, well-tested code, finding
creative solutions to tough problems, and fostering a collaborative
environment. We also know how to have fun! Karaoke nights, drone wars and
volunteer events are all part of the Honest culture. We also are big into
continuous learning and frequently hold different technical talks inside our
office. For more information please apply or email Lyndsey Lustig (Technical
Recruiter) at llustig@honest.com.

[https://www.honest.com/careers](https://www.honest.com/careers)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/the-honest-
company...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/the-honest-
company?c=em5DhcjpwWt7QqRi)

Open Positions: Senior Backend Engineer(Ruby, Go)-San Fransisco, CA Senior iOS
Engineer-San Fransisco, CA iOS Engineer-San Fransisco, CA

Senior Full Stack Engineer (Ruby)-Austin, TX Software Development Engineer in
Test-Austin, TX

Senior Back End Engineer (Ruby, Go)-Los Angeles, CA Senior Full Stack Engineer
(Ruby)-Los Angeles, CA

------
phillytom
Philadelphia, PA | Blackfynn |
[http://www.blackfynn.com](http://www.blackfynn.com) | Full Time | Frontend
Engineer & UX Designer | ONSITE

Neuroscience data – EEG, MRI, microscopy, genetics, and associated metadata –
is some of the most complex that is used in science today. Standing alone,
each component does little to solve complicated problems in research,
development, and clinical care. Epilepsy, Alzheimer’s disease, multiple
sclerosis, depression, Parkinson’s Disease and other neurologic conditions
affect one in six people worldwide. Without the ability to work
collaboratively with this data in an integrated manner, and in the relevant
context including links to metadata, teams of researchers and clinicians are
prevented from making fundamental discoveries that advance the field toward
better medicines, devices and care delivery approaches. Blackfynn’s Data
Management Platform solves this problem by enabling data integration and
collaborative science. Help us solve this problem, and you will help improve
the lives of tens of millions of people worldwide living with neurologic
illness.

We’re a small team (4 today), well funded, and we’re looking for a frontend
engineer and a UX designer to join us. We’re based in Old City in
Philadelphia. Our stack today is Java, JS, and Polymer all on AWS.

Questions - please email tom@blackfynn.com

------
chrisrhoden
PRX | Software Engineers | Cambridge, MA (Boston Area) | Full Time |
[http://prx.org](http://prx.org)

At PRX you will find talented, passionate, and thoughtful people who create
products that bring millions of listeners to shows created by public radio and
podcast producers. We work with top-tier shows like This American Life, The
Moth, and 99% Invisible, host the highly successful podcast network
Radiotopia, and our own XM radio station. We are looking for enthusiastic,
experienced, and creative software engineers with a passion for building
robust, scalable applications with simple interfaces.

You'll work closely with our entire team on all phases of the development
cycle including planning, development, and testing. We believe in open source
and share as much as possible. If you check out our public GitHub
repositories, you'll see our projects, team members, technologies and how we
work: [https://github.com/prx](https://github.com/prx)

Our web applications are primarily Ruby on Rails and Angular.js, and we
develop native iOS and Android applications, but we'll use the right tech for
the job.

Apply here:
[https://prx.workable.com/jobs/82747](https://prx.workable.com/jobs/82747)

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Hiring: JavaScript engineer, designer, inside sales

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We’re following in the footsteps of great companies like Gusto and
Zenefits in making essential HR administration a snap for businesses large and
small, and like Wealthfront, in making sound investing strategy accessible to
everyone.

We also just closed a substantial seed round from top investors, and were
recently covered in the Wall Street Journal:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're looking for JavaScript engineers,
designers, and inside sales.

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
jhull
SolveBio | New York City | Full-time (ONSITE)

SolveBio provides a data platform and data science services that can deployed
in genomics companies - large pharmaceuticals, R&D labs, molecular diagnostic
companies, and health startups. The platform and APIs process and deliver a
wide variety of complex biomedical datasets collected from public, private,
and commercial sources creating a solid foundation of information necessary to
develop more accurate genetic tests for diagnostics and discovery.

We're looking for engineers to further develop our genomic data platform,
which includes APIs that feed up-to-date information to customized interfaces,
internal data pipeline tools, and secure multi-datacenter deployments. Genetic
testing is entirely dependent on reference data and as the industry continues
to grow at a rapid pace, SolveBio aims to be a leader in this very exciting
space.

Tech stack: JS/AngularJS, Python/Django, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Docker,
AWS, Consul, Terraform.

SolveBio has great backers including Andreessen Horowitz, Max Levchin/HVF,
Healthy Ventures, Great Oaks, Red Swan, and others.

Postings: [https://www.solvebio.com/jobs](https://www.solvebio.com/jobs)

Interested? Email us at: jobs@solvebio.com

------
hgh
Zoona | Cape Town, South Africa | Full-time, onsite, relocation, remote for
the right candidate

Zoona provides access to financial services to the unbanked in Africa through
a network of entrepreneurs who run agent franchises. We reach over 1m people
every 90 days, and have created business and job opportunities for over 3000
people. Zoona was recently chosen to join the Girl Effect Accelerator as one
of the top companies taking young women in developing countries out of
poverty. On the one hand we are focused on expansion across Africa, and on the
other we are testing hypotheses for the next set of services we can offer to
our customer base.

We are seeking talented and mission-driven individuals to join the team. We
have roles available on frontend, backend, engineering management, data
science and product.

Take a look through [http://www.ilovezoona.com/video-
gallery/](http://www.ilovezoona.com/video-gallery/) to get a better look at
what we do, the impact we're having and how we work. This a terrific
opportunity to join a great team and leverage your skills to create real
impact.

For more info please feel free to get in touch with me - hans@ilovezoona.com

------
Svetlana_Ezhome
Ezhome (ezhome.com) | Palo Alto, CA, USA | Full-time | Remote

Hi! We are looking for Senior Engineers for full-time remote job.

 __A Bit about Us __ezhome aims to become the #1 trusted provider of
tech­enabled home services, starting by targeting the millions of consumers
that use lawn care services. We provide an amazingly better home service
experience using data science and software technology to dazzle customers and
enable our service personnel to be more effective and efficient. We are
pioneering the tech­enabled home services space with a full­stack approach.

ezhome was founded by two serial entrepreneurs and has been growing extremely
fast (>$1M run rate in less than 6 months). We assembled a very high­caliber
team and have raised significant funding from top­tier investors. We are
looking for top talent—join us in disrupting the $100 billion home services
market!

You can use the direct links to apply:

Senior Front-End Engineer (Javascript, React.js)
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/192520](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/192520)

Senior Back-End Engineer (Python, Django)
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/186204](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/186204)

Senior Full-stack Engineer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js)
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/185232](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/185232)

Senior DevOps Engineer with strong programming skills
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/185238](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/185238)

Here is the list of all open engineering positions:
[http://www.ezhome.com/engineers/](http://www.ezhome.com/engineers/)

Join an exceptional team of engineers and be part of the home services
revolution!

~~~
srawlin
I just started a month ago as a backend Django developer. It’s a great team
and the work is interesting. Everyone is 100% remote and it’s very flexible.
One of the co-founders previously co-founded oDesk/Upwork. If you have any
questions feel free to message me directly.

~~~
bliti
Mind saying which version of django is used?

~~~
hobarrera
I'm also wondering this. It's definitely not the same to land on a django1.3
app or a a django1.9 app.

Also, are you using python3? or python2?

~~~
bliti
Exactly. I'm stuck maintaining a legacy Django 1.3 system and its not ideal.
I'm using Django 1.9 for other systems and it makes me a bit sad to work with
the older version. I'd happy maintain a legacy system but it gets harder as
security fixes become non-existant.

------
jlangenauer
ChartMogul ([https://chartmogul.com](https://chartmogul.com)) | Berlin,
Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA

ChartMogul provides analytics for subscription businesses, so they can make
the decisions that will grow their business. We're a small team of 11 people
in Berlin, Germany, have been running for a year, and we're growing at a nice
rate.

I'm looking for a DevOps
engineer([http://chartmogul.breezy.hr/p/05eff6842e0c-devops-
engineer-w...](http://chartmogul.breezy.hr/p/05eff6842e0c-devops-engineer-
w-m)) and a Senior Backend Engineer(Not online yet) to help us make the
transition from a monolithic Rails app to microservices so we can handle our
growing customer base.

Our tech stack is Ruby/Rails/Redis/PostgreSQL/Marionette/Backbone (though
we'll be likely adding to this soon), and we use Salt/Terraform/Packer/Docker
to managing our infrastructure.

It's an English-speaking office, we're all fun people, and visa assistance is
available for good candidates.

Shoot me an email at jason@chartmogul.com if you'd like to know more, or want
to send through a CV.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | remote or onsite San Francisco |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving, internationally distributed team looking for a
full-stack engineer to join us!

Mixmax's mission is to the reinvent the way professionals communicate for
work. We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that
brings the power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily
scheduling meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents,
and even interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google
Inbox, and just released an Electron-based native desktop application.
Already, we’re seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and
tens of thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily
communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, AWS, Electron.

Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

------
drewda
Mapzen | San Francisco (by the Ferry Building) and New York City (by the
Flatiron Building) | Full-time, on-site

We take a different approach to the core components of mapping: open source,
open data, open access. We make modular tools for building better maps because
we believe that healthy mapping ecosystems are ones that are diverse,
sustainable, and accessible to all.

Open positions:

\- data scientist

\- data "gardener"

\- Android engineer

\- iOS engineer

\- search engineer (NodeJS)

\- developer community manager

\- senior UI engineer

\- mobile web application engineer

More info and how to apply at
[https://mapzen.com/jobs/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/)

------
bessieweiss
Cloud Academy | Multiple Positions| San Francisco, CA / Mendrisio, Switzerland
| Full Time | On-Site/Remote | Salary $80-140k for all below dependent on
location and experience

At Cloud Academy, we‘re builders. Learning new technology is just as exciting
for us as building it. We do this through utilizing and developing cutting-
edge technology and empowering students, developers, engineers and companies
to build and grow products with robust and constantly updated cloud skills.
Now is your chance to join our talented team that delivers unparalleled
educational content to developers worldwide.

Sr SEO Manager:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/164845](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/164845)
The Manager is responsible for owning all SEO activities, including the vision
and mission of the SEO team, as well as maintaining collaborative
relationships with web development, marketing, content and sales teams in
order to maximize the traffic and revenue for our online content.

Content Development positions: Onsite or remote, EU/US (must be qualified to
work in US if based here). AWS Content Developer:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/157409](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/157409)
Microsoft Azure Content Developer:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/214099](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/214099)

In addition to the full-time content developers, we are looking for people to
create courses, labs and quizzes about AWS, Azure, and DevOps for us on a
contract basis. You can apply through the full-time job postings listed above,
just indicate you’re seeking contract work.

------
pbnjay
Stridatum LLC | REMOTE or Charlotte, NC | Full-Time | Go Developer

Stridatum is a small software development house working on a few projects in
Go (Golang if you're searching this page). IoT, embedded systems, big data,
you name it! We also have some opportunities in iOS and Android if you're
interested in working on those too. (That is, you must have Go experience, we
are not looking for iOS-only or Android-only devs). We're a lot like the seed-
stage startups we work with because there's a big variety to the projects you
get to work on.

I don't care about your experience or resume, I only care if you can code,
communicate, and work well with others. If you're reading this, put the string
DrPepper into your email. You should definitely have good attention to detail,
and be self-motivated.

If you want to work on Go, and live in a low cost of living area, relocation
may be possible after a trial period. But remote is great too (we actually
don't even have an office right now).

Email jobs at stridatum.com with a Go code sample/github profile for more
info.

------
bbabenko
Orbital Insight
([http://www.orbitalinsight.com](http://www.orbitalinsight.com)) | Palo Alto,
CA | Full-time | On-site

Orbital Insight is a Geospatial Big Data company leveraging the rapidly
growing availability of satellite, UAV, and other geospatial data sources. Our
goal is to understand and characterize useful trends at global, regional, and
hyper­local scales. Backed by top tier VCs, including Sequoia, Google
Ventures, and Bloomberg Beta, we build products that have never existed
before, and could not exist without the ongoing proliferation of rich
geospatial data sources, computer vision & deep learning, and inexpensive
cloud computing.

We are looking for: Core / full-stack engineers:
[http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/core_software_engineer.html](http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/core_software_engineer.html)
Computer vision engineers:
[http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/machine_vision.html](http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/machine_vision.html)
Data scientists:
[http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/data_scientist.html](http://orbitalinsight.com/jobs/data_scientist.html)

Some press about us and the overall GIS ecosystem:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunn...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunning-
satellite-images-make-us-look-at-nature-north-korea-and-chipotle-as-never-
before/)
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-
images-show-economies-growing-and-shrinking-in-real-time)

------
clarkraizlabs11
Raizlabs | Oakland, CA or Boston, MA | Full Time

Do more than code!!! Raizlabs is seeking an Android mobile developer to
engineer beautiful apps and influence product direction for startups and big
brands like Bloomingdale’s, Localytics, RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, and
HubSpot. You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-
based work environment. Join us and contribute to the "next big thing" for
years to come. Skills & Requirements We’re looking for seasoned Android mobile
developers who have shipped apps. You should understand Android inside and out
and take pride in your craft. Have experience in architecting custom UI’s and
OS interfaces. Please contact if interested in learning more.
greg.clark@raizlabs.com

------
wowzer
Evite | Los Angeles, CA | Python Full Stack Developer | Full-Time | On-Site

We’ve got a small, but strong team solving problems at scale. There are lots
of cool projects coming down the pipe, this is probably not the right venue to
get into much too much detail, but let’s just say we’re looking into PubSub,
WebSockets, and push notifications. We’ve got a pretty varied mix of projects,
including a bit of machine learning that we’ve currently been solving using
Orange.

* Code stack: Python, Django, CoffeeScript (soon to be ES6), Backbone, Sass, Bourbon, ...

* Systems stack: GAE, Compute Engine, Kubernetes, AWS, Docker, Vagrant, Redshift.

Evite ([https://www.evite.com](https://www.evite.com)) is a digital invitation
platform where we send over 200 million invitations a year. We’ve been around
since 1998!

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/21Gjvg3](http://bit.ly/21Gjvg3)

------
jwigg
SugarCRM | Various Locations; REMOTE | Fulltime

SugarCRM is hiring for a wide variety of positions, both technical and
otherwise, in a number of locations, including remote. You can see all our
open positions here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr](http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr)

In particular, we're currently looking for a Senior Software Engineer with 2+
years of Ruby experience, rails experience a plus:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3EHtNhwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3EHtNhwn) ;
Cupertino, CA or Raleigh, NC or Remote

I've been at Sugar for a nearly 4 years now and it's honestly the best job
I've ever had. If you have any questions about working here, feel free to
email me at jwigglesworth@sugarcrm.com ; put "Hacker News" in your subject
line so that I actually see your email.

------
sweenzor
Uber Advanced Technologies Center — Pittsburgh — Full Time

We focus on vehicle autonomy, mapping and automotive safety systems. We're
hiring across a range of specialties to support this work: machine learning,
planning, control, mapping, perception and simulation.

We're also looking for exceptional product managers and software engineers, no
robotics or automotive experience necessary. iOS, web and backend engineers
(python, c++) particularly.

[http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php](http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php) or
send me an email: sweeney@uber.com

------
Acamacho
Tableau | Palo Alto CA, Austin TX, Vancouver Canada | Sr. Engineers | ONSITE
Tableau's ([http://tableau.com](http://tableau.com)) Sustaining Development
team is growing and we need experienced developers focused on addressing
current customer issues. Tableau's mission is to help people see and
understand data and our team is building the APIs developers can use
([http://developers.tableau.com](http://developers.tableau.com)) for
everything from automation, custom visualizations, and connecting to new data
sources.

Full job description is at
:[https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?job=ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kc...](https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?job=ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgICglOe96woM#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgICglOe96woM)

If you're interested or want to know more please get in touch with me (Alex
Camacho, I'm one of the Dev Managers for this extended team) directly -> email
(acamacho@tableau.com),

------
johndavi
Diffbot ([http://www.diffbot.com](http://www.diffbot.com)) | Palo Alto, CA |
ONSITE

Diffbot uses machine learning, NLP and computer vision to automatically
extract data from web pages. We offer a host of APIs and services around this
technology to hundreds of (paying) customers. We recently announced our
profitability and the raising of $10M in Series A funding to bolster our
significantly expanded efforts:
[http://www.diffbot.com/company/news/](http://www.diffbot.com/company/news/)

Machine Learning Specialists:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-
opera...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-operations-
dSoQmoajyr5j0yeJe9fLhG?ref=rss&sid=161)

Data Operations Product Manager:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-
opera...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-operations-
dSoQmoajyr5j0yeJe9fLhG?ref=rss&sid=161)

Search Engineer: [https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/search-
eng...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/search-engineer-
bI2KPAUHar46DCeJe9fLhG?ref=rss&sid=161)

Technical Account Exec:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/technical-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/technical-
account-executive-d9l3I0UHar46DCeJe9fLhG?ref=rss&sid=161)

We're also looking for a Support Engineer / Support Lead -- someone with broad
web experience and facility speaking to developers/engineers.

See above for job information or write us at support@diffbot.com or me
directly, jdavi@ same domain.

~~~
NnamdiJr
ML Specialist link goes to the same page as Data Operations, fyi.

------
benweatherman
Ordoro | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite (we'll pay relocation)

Ordoro makes it easy for e-commerce businesses to ship orders and manage
inventory. Everyday our software helps thousands of small businesses save lots
of time and make more money by simplifying and automating the shipping
process. It's not a glamorous space, but we make it awesome. We're well funded
and have strong revenue.

We need a great devops/DBA/sysadmin. We really love postgres, continuous
deployment, and easy to use tools and you should too!

We're a small team so you'll have the opportunity to make a huge impact. We
only have 9 devs on the team, but we code hard to make Ordoro awesome. We're
serious about having fun while we work. We're also serious about taking time
off to enjoy the things you miss when you're constantly stuck behind a
keyboard. Bonus points if you can make us laugh or cry.

We’re currently moving all of our infrastructure from Rackspace into Amazon,
and trying to take advantage of all the great services they provide. We’re
good app developers, but we’re horrible ops developers. We need you to help us
navigate the weird world of IAM, lambda, API gateway, SNS, SQS, EC2, RDS,
redshift, cloudformation, and on and on. We’ve worked hard to make our ops
tools work well in Rackspace, but we’re ready for you to make them as awesome
as our application code.

In the first 2 days you'll commit and deploy code to production. In the first
2 weeks you'll help us transition a small project from RAX to AMZN. In 3
months you'll be completely responsible for all ops-related activities. In 6
months you'll be running the company

You'll get the normal startupy benefits:

\- A paycheck

\- Equity in the company

\- Health, dental, and vision insurance

\- 401k (though we don't match yet)

\- Unlimited time off

\- Whatever gear you need for the job

email ben@ordoro.com

------
mfilev
Join BestReviews in building the next generation product review/recommendation
service. Think modern-day ConsumerReports. We are profitable, receive over 3MM
uniques/month and are growing fast. Here is some recent press about us:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/patrick-daniel/how-this-
harvar...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/patrick-daniel/how-this-harvard-
based-st_b_8469402.html)

As designer of BestReviews, you will be guiding the look and feel of our site.
You will work alongside a team of writers, researchers, lab techs, testers,
and experts in addition to coordinating with a team of marketers and data
scientists. Rather than join a team where you work in a tiny subset of the
business, your work will have an immediate and direct impact on our site. You
will report to the Co-Founders.

Our headquarters and testing lab are in Reno Nevada, but we have an office in
the SF Financial District. This role will be SF based. Learn more about us
here: [http://bestreviews.com/about-us](http://bestreviews.com/about-us)

Your primary objective:

Create an A+ design experience for our users Establish a cohesive and
definitive look and feel throughout the site. Build a system that scales (we
have a lot of product categories to tackle + additional ideas for content
creation that will require design assets!)

Please email jobs@bestreviews.com if you are interested.

------
tsheffels
Dimagi | New Delhi | Onsite | Full Time

We develop cutting-edge software tailored for under-served communities, where
literacy rates are low, electricity is sparse, and wifi is nonexistent. Our
end users are midwives in Afghanistan, farmers in rural India, and small
business owners in the slums of Kenya. As a leader in the social enterprise
community, we value impact over profit and are committed to improving our
users’ day-to-day activities in over 40 countries.

Open Positions:

Senior Developer

Dimagi is looking for exceptional full-stack software developers to join our
office in New Delhi, India. Our engineering team runs several rapidly growing
products that are used all over India and in over 30 countries around the
world.

Technical Support Analyst

After the past few years of exponential growth, we now have thousands of users
counting on our software. Our users include health supervisors in India that
are tracking at-risk pregnancies in rural villages, farmers in Senegal who are
running their own agricultural cooperatives, and pharmacists that are
monitoring medication stock levels in Tanzania. To keep up with this growing
demand, we are looking for a Technical Support Analyst who will work directly
with our users to troubleshoot issues and provide support.

See
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/)

------
itsdrewmiller
There is a good chance you have an election today - go vote!

NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston/Somerville, MA

* Software Engineer (DC)

* QA Analyst or Engineer (Boston)

* DevOps Engineer (DC)

* UX Designer (Boston)

* Software Engineering Interns (Boston or DC)

* UX Design or Engineering Interns (Boston)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

Keywords: ONSITE INTERNS

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Senior Software Engineer | Marylebone, London, UK | ONSITE
| Full time | £50k-£?k

Longshot Systems is a sports analytics company that provides software to
assist professional gamblers to bet profitably. We need highly skilled
engineers to take on all aspects of our stack. We have a distributed, event
based system processing thousands of signals per second with very tight
latency requirements. Our clients trade millions of pounds using our
technology. We use go, java, postgres, rabbitMQ and various other technologies
for the core systems.

You would have at least a few years of experience in either Go or another
general systems language to a high professional standard and have been
involved with handling money, distributed systems, testing, maintaining and
perhaps some sysadmin skills. You'd join and help shape the architectural
direction at the company and get involved in all areas of the production
codebase. Knowledge of sports or betting not required.

We have an office dog, Minos, who is rather cheeky. If you need a pic to help
in your decision making process, we can provide.

Our customary office hours are week days from 10 til 6. If that's not good for
you, let us know, we're flexible.

Unfortunately we can't support visa applications at this time. If you would
like to apply or request further information, email me at
jobs@longshotsystems.co.uk

Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk/)

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++/C#, Go(golang), Python, Angular, Node.JS, AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
SIP, WebRTC, RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs). A few other reasons to consider
ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start at 4 weeks vacation
(growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement plan, and we were
included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com.

Thanks! Curtis (CTO)

------
orkoden
Evenly GmbH | Berlin, Germany | full-time ONSITE

\- iOS Developer \- Android Developer

We're a small, developer run, consultancy that works on great and beautiful
apps (iOS, Android) for select clients. Several of them have been featured by
Apple on the App Store and are used by thousands of users daily.
[https://evenly.io/projects/](https://evenly.io/projects/)

We have several exciting projects upcoming, where we would like your
expertise.

Using native tools, that just work right is one of our core principles. Taking
advantage of Apple's newest technologies and platform features is important to
us. E.g. we're writing our new Apple TV apps in Swift:
[https://evenly.io/projects/digital-concert-hall-
tvos/](https://evenly.io/projects/digital-concert-hall-tvos/)

Our cozy office in Kreuzberg has comfy chairs, new hardware, free organic
fruit, and free drinks (including 5 kinds of Mate and beer). Overtime is very
rare, vacation days are above average, visiting developer conferences is
encouraged.

[https://evenly.io/jobs/](https://evenly.io/jobs/)

------
adam-p
Psiphon | [https://psiphon.ca](https://psiphon.ca) | Toronto, Canada - ONSITE

= What we do =

We develop and operate Psiphon, an Internet censorship circumvention network
that helps millions of people in freedom-restricted countries access
uncensored Internet every day.

We work at the leading edge of circumvention technology, where the latest
network protocol and endpoint obfuscation research is rapidly deployed into
production around the world. Our tasks include censorship technology research,
server and client software development, and operation of a dynamic, global
network of thousands of proxy servers.

We’re a small team (7 developers) looking for skilled and enthusiastic people
to join us.

= Tech stack =

Our entire system is open source, check it out at
[https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-
system](https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-system) and
[https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-
core](https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-core)

We use Java (Android app), Obj-C (iOS app), C++ (Windows app), Go (cross-
platform core library), Python/JavaScript/C/shell script (server-side stack),
ElasticSearch/Logstash/Kibana (stats), and more.

= Contact =

info+hn@psiphon.ca

------
timrod
SoundCloud | Berlin | Full-Time | ONSITE, VISA

Our team at SC is looking for an experienced search engineer to help us help
our users discover SoundCloud's huge and unique catalog of music and audio.

Working on one of the leading music platforms on the web, this is a great
opportunity to apply your skills to make a measurable difference to millions
of people around the globe.

Our services tend to be written in Go and Scala; data munging happens with
Elasticsearch and Spark. Familiarity with these is a plus, though frankly
eagerness to learn is more important.

If you are experienced in information retrieval or a related field (such as
recommendations, information extraction, question answering etc.) and
passionate about developing and evaluating data-driven products, get in touch!

[https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-02-19-search-engineer-
berli...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-02-19-search-engineer-berlin-
germany)

On a personal note, I've learned a lot and had a great time here. If search
isn't your thing, take a gander at
[https://soundcloud.com/jobs](https://soundcloud.com/jobs), there's a bunch of
interesting open positions.

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) | London, UK | ONSITE |
[http://permutive.com](http://permutive.com)

We're building the infrastructure for event-based personalization.

Our API lets you collect, retrieve, and query your users' behavior in
realtime. It's the easiest way to integrate behavioral data into your product:
we handle the collection of every user's interaction and provide a flexible
query layer to react in realtime to their events.

We're looking for full-stack engineers to design and develop our core product.
You'll be responsible for tackling and owning hard technical problems end-to-
end. You should have experience and interests in some of the following:

* Working extensively in functional languages: we use Haskell, Scala (with scalaz), and Elm

* Building large-scale distributed systems: we run a stream data pipeline on AWS with Kinesis, EC2, DynamoDB, Postgres, S3, and friends

* Data engineering, particularly stream processing and applied ML, e.g. recommender systems for personalization

* Developing and scaling APIs and frontend products

We're an early-stage VC-backed startup with some of the top investors in
London and Silicon Valley, including Y Combinator. Because we're a small team,
you'll play a central role in everything — from product to company culture. We
offer competitive salaries, equity, and bad jokes.

If you're interested, email us at jobs@permutive.com with your CV and anything
else you think would be important for us to know!

------
mzl
Tomologic ([http://www.tomologic.com](http://www.tomologic.com)) - Stockholm,
Sweden - Senior Software R&D Engineer to Optimization SaaS Startup - Full
time, onsite only

The challenge: Optimizer, our SaaS delivered core product, is utilizing
heuristic algorithms to deliver the highest possible packing quality for the
sheet metal industry. We already far outdo conventional packing strategies,
but we aim to reduce the time to production, and increase packing quality even
further.

You will be a part of the Optimizer R&D team that develops the product
together with the product owner, quality and platform operations. Our main
language is Java, but several of us came on board with only C# or C++ skills.
Other tools and technologies we touch on a regular basis are, among others,
Scala, Git, Jira, and Jenkins. We believe that you have software design
bragging rights, but also hope you can share some fabulous failure stories.

At Tomologic, you will work side-by-side with some of the smartest scientists
and engineers in an innovative, energetic, and team-oriented culture. We
strive to be a flexible and fun workplace. Tomologic is privately owned with
solid backing from industrial investors.

To apply, please send an email, with a CV and cover letter, to
jobs@tomologic.com

------
zachwill
Portland Trail Blazers | Portland, OR | Full-time | On-site

Our analytics staff is looking to hire a full-time programmer to work in the
front office (on the basketball side of things). We are primarily looking for
a generalist that mostly feels comfortable on the web/database side of things,
but is also interested in mobile. Feel free to reach out via email (analytics
AT trailblazers DOT com) or apply online:
[http://blazers.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm/Inf...](http://blazers.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm/Information-
Technology?supcat=463)

Essential Functions:

    
    
        *	Develop basketball applications for use by the front office and coaching staff
        *	Maintain and support existing basketball applications
        *	Other duties as assigned
    

Qualifications:

    
    
        *	Demonstrated web development experience (PHP/Python/Ruby)
        *	Experience working with relational databases (SQL)
        *	Ability to use version control (Git, Subversion, etc.)
        *	Ability to work in Mac OS X and Linux environments
        *	Familiarity with JavaScript/AJAX
        *	Experience developing iOS applications, preferred
        *	Experience designing APIs and visualizations, preferred
        *	Familiarity with advanced basketball statistics, preferred
        *	Collaborate with the team, and also possess the ability to work autonomously
        *	Demonstrated high standards of confidentiality
        *	Excellent interpersonal, communication, and organization skills
        *	Ability to work flexible and longer days, including nights and weekends

~~~
tonglil
Is there any opportunity/support for a visa (Canadian hoping to work in the
US)?

------
famo
Bugcrowd | San Francisco | Full-Time | Onsite

Are you a Rails engineer but don't know what XSS, SQLi or mass assignment is?
SHAME!

Just kidding! Come work for Bugcrowd, build some cool stuff and get your
security on.

What we do: Our revolutionary approach to cybersecurity brings together the
world’s largest crowd of independent security researchers to the most
innovative companies. We bring thousands of good hackers to the fight, helping
companies even the odds and find bugs before the bad guys do. Don't be a hack,
come learn to hack!

We're a 50-ish person company based in San Francisco, down on the Embarcadero.
We have an awesome team and a great office! We do cool stuff like host
engineering team offsites, attend conferences (including Defcon), speak at
meetups and just overall have a swell time.

We also do a lot of company-wide activities, most recently bowling in the
mission. My goal is to get us all over to Australia but there are _no
promises_ (but I'm working on it)

Looking to fill the following positions:

* Senior software engineers (extensive Rails experience, security experience a major plus)

* Engineers with a strong DevOps background (containers, terraform, vault, AWS)

* Data scientists (machine learning: random forest, deep learning, Python)

* Designers (because we like to discover through design!!)

Email: damien@bugcrowd.com

------
jfraiman
PriceMethod | San Francisco | ONSITE

PriceMethod builds digital tools to empower hosts in the sharing economy to
earn more and work less. Our first tool was a dynamic pricing engine that
generates 30% in additional revenue for hosts. More exciting tools are coming
soon. We've been around for 16 months, are well funded, and have some big
announcements in the works.

We have a rock solid team of 10 which includes YC alums, data science PhD's,
former hedge fund engineers, a top notch product & design team, and killer ops
& support people.

We're hiring for the following roles:

1\. Front End Engineer (react experience required) \- Own development of our
front end \- Work directly with our product designer, CTO, and CEO \- Rails
experience a plus

2\. Full Stack Engineer / Backend & Distributed Systems \- Own our distributed
backend and re-engineer it to help us scale to the next level \- Experience
with Go or another distributed systems language a plus

3\. Full Stack Engineer / Data \- Work with Data Science and Product teams to
turn our data into useful tools for users \- Design / build / own our data
quality machine \- Extra points for background in data science, math, or
economics \- Experience in Rails required, experience in R a plus

4\. Senior Data Scientist \- Join our Data Science team and help drive our
pricing model forward \- Advanced degree & programming experience required

Competitive salary & benefits, significant equity, and the chance to join a
great team that's changing an industry.

hiring@pricemethod.com

------
ac360
Serverless, Inc. | Remote or Bay Area | React Engineers/AWS Infrastructure
Engineers

Last year, we began building the first serverless application framework
([http://www.serverless.com](http://www.serverless.com)), enabling developers
to build web, mobile and IoT applications exclusively on event-driven
infrastructure like AWS Lambda. Since then, we’ve been on the front page of
Hacker News several times, collected around 7,000 Github stars and we've been
funded by one of the top VC firms in the cloud infrastructure space (we’ll
announce who soon).

Now, we’re doing something bigger. We’re looking for seasoned AWS
infrastructure and React engineers to build a secretive, ambitious project
that will potentially have a large impact on application delivery and open-
source in general.

Though our company, and this project in particular, you will use cutting-edge
technologies like AWS Lambda and GraphQL to solve longstanding problems with
application delivery. Together, we will define new serverless/event-driven
architectural paradigms, and help all developers deliver scalable
applications, efficiently. This is a fantastic experience if you are forward-
looking and ambitious.

team@serverless.com

------
jburwell
ShapeBlue | Remote | Software Engineer (full time)

[http://www.shapeblue.com/careers](http://www.shapeblue.com/careers)

Work at the intersection of cloud computing, DevOps, and distributed systems
to build infrastructure automation and datacenter optimization tools. We
actively contribute to the enhancement and maintenance of the Apache
CloudStack Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) project. We collaborate with our
customers and consulting team to define the features we contribute to the
CloudStack community. We are also developing products atop CloudStack to
optimize datacenter operations and resources.

Our work involves deep knowledge of hypervisors, storage, and/or networking.
We are a polyglot environment – developing CloudStack in Java, JavaScript, and
Python while we plan to base our products on a functional language such as
Clojure, Erlang, or Elixir. Our team values collaboration, continuous
improvement, and the Apache Way.

ShapeBlue is the world’s leading independent Apache CloudStack integrator. We
design, build, integrate, and support IaaS environments for service provider
and enterprise customers. The company has offices in London, Mountain View,
Rio De Janeiro, Cape Town, and Bangalore. We have an ethos of continuous
personal development and encourage people to learn and explore their
technology space. ShapeBlue is a relaxed, yet highly motivating, workplace. We
are a rapidly growing, small business offering rapid career growth to the
right people as we scale.

Interested in joining us? Please send your resume and a cover letter
explaining how you think you make our team better to jobs@shapeblue.com.

------
Khay1024
Flexport | Fullstack Engineers + Front End Engineers | San Francisco |Onsite

"Flexport is one of those rare startups that will not merely satisfy its
market, but grow it. There will be more international trade because of
Flexport, and international trade is a very big thing for there to be more
of." \- pg

Our mission is to bring the world free trade through technology. We're
creating the logistics platform that will empower the next generation of
entrepreneurs to reach markets around the world. Our close-knit Engineering
Team of 12 is tackling interesting challenges related to democratizing trade.
Code is released almost everyday or whenever business requires. Our continuous
releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On the frontend, we use React
for the views,organize the data flow with Flux architecture,and test our
application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails shop riding on AWS and
Postgres RDS.

We’re looking for Fullstack and Front-end focused Engineers to join our
growing team. Check us out if you: -Take a product-first approach to building
software; -Care about the real world functionality of your programming;
-Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and
increase operational capacity; -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals
-Know modern javascript frameworks

Check us out in Forbes - forbes.com/sites/brucerogers/2016/02/25/ryan-
petersens-flexport-aims-to-simplify-global-freight-transport-business or learn
more on our blog - flexport.com/blog/flexport-freight-forwarder-for-the-
internet-age/

Apply through email Kristen@flexport.com or check out our AngelList at
angel.co/flexport/jobs.

------
rpak
Carbon Five | [http://www.carbonfive.com](http://www.carbonfive.com) | San
Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York City | Full Time | ONSITE

Carbon Five works closely with companies to build solid products, designed
with a strong consideration for the people who use them. We are developers,
designers, and product managers who know how to work fast and deliver
together. We understand that products evolve iteratively and know how to take
advantage of that fact to maximize useful feedback during the product
lifecycle.

Carbon Five hires smart people who work well with others and care more about
doing fantastic work than getting all of the credit. Egos are checked at the
door. Teams are expected to solve problems and given the support to do so
without micro-management. It's a requirement because every project is
different and only a dynamic team can deliver the quality and productivity
that goes along with the name.

Employees work sane hours because we value the work/life balance. We focus on
delivering the right stuff rather than the most: less but better. You don't
have to worry about defending your nights and weekends, they're yours. We want
everyone to come in fresh and enthusiastic, ready to build good products with
a clear mind.

If working someplace where delivering quality isn't up for debate and you like
the idea of working on new things every 4-6 months, Carbon Five might be the
right place for you. Learn more about what makes us tick by checking out what
we write about.

Apply at
[http://www.carbonfive.com/careers](http://www.carbonfive.com/careers) or
email us at info@carbonfive.com

------
benrict
OpenDataSoft | Paris, France (onsite) | Full-time
[https://www.opendatasoft.com/company/jobs/](https://www.opendatasoft.com/company/jobs/)

We're a small 4-years-old company (21 employees at the moment, including 11
R&D engineers) building a SaaS platform to help governments and companies to
share their data, ranging from the typical opendata platform to an internal
sharing platform, and anything in between. Our product targets regular users,
not technical users, and aims at making data publishing as easy as possible;
we don't sell professional services and instead try to let our customers be as
autonomous as possible with the product in a true SaaS fashion, sometimes by
teaching them a few things in the process. We also try to make data
exploration as easy as possible, in order to make open data reachable to any
citizen or end-user.

Our stack is basically a Django (Python) project, with a data processing
framework pushing stuff into Elasticsearch, which is exposed through an API
allowing filtering, querying, complex aggregations, and so on. On the front-
end, a lot of AngularJS hitting this API and allowing users to dynamically
filter and explore datavisualizations, and an administration interface trying
to solve the big challenge of making data transformation and publishing as
easy as possible.

We are currently looking for: \- a front-end engineer, to work on the
product's UI and data APIs (AngularJS, Python) \- a back-end engineer, to work
on our data processing framework and on Elasticsearch (Python)

You can contact us directly on jobs@opendatasoft.com, even just to share a
coffee and talk a bit more about what we do and what you're looking for!

------
timanglade
San Francisco & Copenhagen | Realm (YC S11)

Hi — Tim from Realm here ([https://realm.io](https://realm.io)). We’re
currently shipping a mobile database that runs directly inside mobile phones,
tablets & wearables. Hundreds of millions of people rely on Realm every day
through apps by Google, Amazon, eBay, Intel, Hipmunk, Expensify, GoPro, the
BBC, Adidas, IBM, Homeland Security, Walmart, LINE, Starbucks, Xiaomi, the
Washington Post and many, many more.

We allow people to build faster apps, faster, and do so in a reactive way with
live objects, change notifications, unidirectional data flows and much more.

We’re the 3rd-most starred database on GitHub
([https://github.com/realm](https://github.com/realm)) and growing fast — we
just launched for React Native last week: [https://realm.io/news/introducing-
realm-react-native/](https://realm.io/news/introducing-realm-react-native/)

We’re working on some exciting new projects… Some keywords: Mobile, C++, iOS,
Objective-C, Swift, Android, Java, JS, React Native, C#, .NET, Xamarin, Unity,
distributed systems, cloud, devops, infrastructure, test, QA, evangelism, OS
X, Product Manager

We will consider sponsoring work visas to Denmark for the right candidates.

If you’d like to apply it will be easier if you do so directly on our Lever
where we have specific jobs listed:
[https://jobs.lever.co/realm](https://jobs.lever.co/realm)

(But if you have any questions, I’m VP Product at Realm, and always happy to
chat: tim@realm.io)

~~~
aj
Are you looking for product managers in Denmark as well? (Lever shows only in
SFO but I'm still checking :) )

~~~
timanglade
Hi aj, we’re not 100% set there so feel free to apply!

------
andrefrancisco
18F | Full-time | ONSITE (DC, SF, NYC, CHICAGO) and REMOTE

18F is a technology consulting office inside the government, for the
government (i.e. we are all federal employees!). We work with federal agencies
to build and buy digital services that meet their needs, and we educate our
fellow federal employees about how to move to high-functioning, efficient, and
user-centered software development techniques.

You can see some examples of our work here:
[https://pages.18f.gov/intake/past-work/](https://pages.18f.gov/intake/past-
work/)

Open positions: Front End Designer User Experience Designer Visual Designer
Site Reliability Engineer Director of Chapters Director of Custom Partner
Solutions Technical Account Manager - cloud.gov Technical Account Manager -
Identity Program

We have offices in D.C., Chicago, New York City, and San Francisco, but much
of our team is distributed across the country in places like Raleigh, Tucson,
Austin, Dayton, Philadelphia, San Diego, Seattle, and Portland. Read more
about how our work culture supports distributed teams:
[https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/10/15/best-practices-for-
distribute...](https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/10/15/best-practices-for-distributed-
teams/)

Learn more about working for the government and submit an application to one
of our current openings at [https://join.18f.gov](https://join.18f.gov).

Please include links to your portfolio, GitHub account, and any other work
samples. Let us know why you want to join 18F and how you heard about us. If
you have any questions, email our Talent Team at join18f@gsa.gov

------
ccwilkins
Tableau Software | Software Engineers | Seattle WA, Kirkland WA, Palo Alto CA,
Vancouver B.C. | ONSITE

I am the hiring manager at Tableau Software for both the Product Security and
Licensing teams. All positions are open at all locations.

Product Security - We are looking for senior software engineers who are
passionate about application security. You will be a key contributor to
enhancing the security of Tableau products. This is an excellent role for
people who want to both create and consult and have exposure and impact across
all of the engineering organization. How to apply:
[http://rolp.co/UDgy9](http://rolp.co/UDgy9) or email cwilkins (at)
tableau.com

Licensing - We are looking for software engineers in both product development
and test roles. We have big plans and this is an excellent time to join and
help define and drive company critical features. This team works across many
of our products and is an excellent opportunity for full-stack developers. See
[http://rolp.co/F5P69](http://rolp.co/F5P69) and
[http://rolp.co/gvKN9](http://rolp.co/gvKN9) or email cwilkins (at)
tableau.com

------
breno
Scrapinghub | [http://scrapinghub.com](http://scrapinghub.com) | 100% remote
(all timezones!)

Scrapinghub Ltd. is looking for Software Engineers (Scrapy, Django), Data
Scientists, Product Managers, Senior Designer, Head of Sales, Head of Finance
and more:

[http://scrapinghub.com/jobs](http://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

We're a fully distributed company with 130 engineers and staff. Based around
open source, we maintain Scrapy, Portia, Webstruct, Frontera, and other tools
made for crawling and scraping massive web datasets– everyone at SH helps
makes these projects grow, and we offer to pay you to work on open source if
you're good enough (though everyone inside the company is encouraged to
contribute :)

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments.

More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/)

We've been growing a lot during the past two years and we're looking for great
additions to our team, wherever you're located! Positions are full-time and
include 20 days of paid vacations per year, your local country holidays, a
hardware allowance, and an online services program intended for professional
growth (Online courses, screencasts, books and more).

~~~
cookiecaper
Can you explain your company's strategy for handling the massive CFAA lawsuits
that will surely arise from its activities?

------
amitmathew
Cram Fighter | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

[http://cramfighter.com](http://cramfighter.com)

What we do: We help students become the best versions of themselves by
enabling them to be more efficient and better manage their time. We do this
through web and mobile apps that let students create personalized study
schedules for high-stakes exams.

What we're about: We're a bootstrapped, profitable company with thousands of
paying customers. We're obsessed with building great products and pushing the
boundaries of learning. We focus on an open company culture (everyone gets to
see revenues, targets, etc.) and strong work/life balance.

What we're looking for:

* A senior software developer who is interested in tackling important problems in education

* Looking for someone who is proficient in Django

* React experience is a plus

Compensation:

* $100-120k + equity

More info: [http://cramfighter.com/careers/senior-software-
developer/](http://cramfighter.com/careers/senior-software-developer/). Send
any questions my way (email is in my profile).

------
raphaelj
Bloom Technologies | [http://bloom.life](http://bloom.life) | Eindhoven
(Netherlands), Genk (Belgium) | Full time | ONSITE with up to 4 days/week
REMOTE

===== Who we are =====

We're an 8-person startup driven to improve healthy living and pregnancy
outcome using smart wearable devices. We have our headquarters in San
Francisco, as well as offices in both Belgium and in the Netherlands where
most of our engineering staff is based.

We're currently developing a wearable sensor that pregnant women wear on their
belly and which they can use to monitor maternal and fetal health
(contractions, heart-rate, fetal kicks, etc.) using their smartphone. We can
use this data to predict labor onset and high-risk pregnancies. A Beta version
of our product is already available in an early access program in the US, and
we are getting very positive feedback from both our customers and medical
experts.

===== Who we are looking for =====

We are closing an investment round and are looking for talented people with
experience and interest in:

* Mobile development (iOS (Swift) or/and Android).

* Signal processing or/and bio-engineering.

* Embedded systems or/and low-level C programming.

Having some knowledge in machine learning and Python web development is a
plus. We are still a small engineering team, so we're looking for someone
versatile and quick to pick up new skills. Because we’re a startup with people
in different continents, we need people who can be independent and flexible,
but also offer flexibility concerning your work schedule, location, and
holidays.

===== Interested? =====

Email me at raphael@bloom.life !

Thanks, Raphael.

~~~
jingyul
Hi Raphael, I'm super interested in working on this project! I'm a SW who have
delivered many products in medical device, embedded, android, and, a baby
(twice!!). A perfect fit? I'll send you my resume in a separate email soon. I
live in Seattle but am visiting San Francisco right now until next Tuesday.
Just in case you want to meet, I can replan my schedule. Best Regards, Jingyu

------
jivings
Ripjar | Cheltenham UK | Full-time on-site

Ripjar is an ambitious, fast-growing and well-funded startup. We're
revolutionising the way organisations get value from structured and
unstructured data, and we're trusted by governments, major brands and FTSE100
enterprises. Our tech stack covers cutting-edge machine learning analytics,
large-scale data processing and storage platforms and modern, high-performance
web user interfaces.

We were founded by a great engineering team, and technology is at the heart of
what we do. Our engineering HQ is in Cheltenham, Gloucestershire, and we're
recruiting experienced Front-end engineers to help us ship the next generation
of our world-leading data intelligence platform.

Our tech stack is JavaScript, Backbone, node.js, mongo, ElasticSearch, Docker
(and React coming soon!)

We're hiring for;

* Full-stack engineer

* Front-end developer

For more information visit
[https://ripjar.workable.com/](https://ripjar.workable.com/)

Or get in touch at jobs@ripjar.com.

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 200 plus cities
all across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If
growth excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
    
      - Android Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
      - iOS Engineers
    
      - Infrastructure Engineers
    
      - Data Engineers
    
      - Data Analysts
    
      - Front-end Engineers
    
      - Engineering Managers
    
      - Data Platform Managers
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? Apply on the site:
www.lyft.com/jobs. Incredible team, top medical & dental, open vacation
policy, 401k, catered lunches and dinners, snacks, dogs, equipment, Lyft
credits, support Visas, etc. ----

------
ecocion
Denver, CO | Ecocion, Inc. | Full-Time | ONSITE | ecocion.com

We build software and services to help energy companies stay in compliance
with environmental regulations. Lots of data management and visualization
problems to solve, here. We're looking for junior/midlevel engineers that want
to work with Typescript, d3.js, Entity Framework 6+ using the latest Microsoft
development tools and Azure cloud services.

We've got a very small team (one manager, two developers, one QA) and we're
looking to grow to 10+ great developers, so we can take on more software
problems to solve. Get in on the ground floor as we build out the team!

Check out our Stack Overflow company page here:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion)

If you are interested, please feel free to email the software engineering team
directly krg@ecocion.com, and mention that you saw this on HN.

------
sergc
Syntasa • Washington DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) • Full Time • OnSite Only •
Visa Transfer OK • www.syntasa.com

We are a close knit team of data scientists, software architects, and software
developers who are building an advanced marketing analytics platform. We
leverage proven streaming, machine learning, visualization, and big data
technologies to process billions of records in real-time resulting in
actionable intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention.
This provides a unique opportunity to be a part of a growing team in a fast-
paced and evolving environment that delivers business impacts from data driven
recommendations.

* We are looking for a full stack developer. Our platform is based on MEAN Stack (Mongodb, Express, AngularJS, Nodejs) but are open to developers who may not have had MEAN stack experience but have MVC + heavy javascript background.

If you're interested please email me at sergey.cherman at syntasa dot com

------
gryzzly
Lock8 | Berlin, Germany | full-time ONSITE VISA

We are a [startup]([http://lock8.me](http://lock8.me)), building the hardware
and software to enable bike sharing and bicycle fleet management. We have a
cool and experienced team, good clients and things look great.

We are looking for a frontend engineer. Our stack is React and Flux, there’s a
lot of visualisation and maps, which I think is fun.

Hit me at misha@lock8.me with your cover letter and link/CV.

------
bernardom
Insikt- San Francisco, Austin, Los Angeles ONSITE

Insikt (pronounced “in-seekt”) is a white label loan origination and investing
platform that enables any brand to lend to its customers and any accredited
investor to invest in consumer loan portfolios.

Insikt was born out of our realization that banks will not be the lenders of
tomorrow – brands will. Traditional banks, saddled with new rules and
regulation, are no longer in the business of taking risk and making loans and
cannot be relied on to deliver credit access and opportunity to the masses.
Instead, tomorrow’s lenders will be media companies, retailers and prominent
brands that have deep relationships with their customers and want to step in
to help their customers get a fair loan. But, to do it right, they need
scoring, servicing, technology and capital — all of which are expensive and
difficult to build. So, why build it if you don’t have to? This is the future
of lending. Any brand or company can be a lender. We’ve launched “Lending as a
Service” (LaaS) to power this transformation. We are bringing together the
best and brightest to solve real problems in the financial industry. We are
looking for diverse talent across many different domains including designers,
front end and back end development, product management, analytics and data
science, credit, operations, and capital markets.We want passionate, fun-
loving people who can contribute positively to our company and our culture.
Let us know if this sounds like you.
[http://www.insikt.com](http://www.insikt.com)

Technologies: front-end: angular, react back-end: java(finagle), node, groovy,
postgres we run on AWS and we use chef for deployment.

Beyond developers, we're also looking for product managers, business analysts,
you name it!

Shoot me a note at bernardo [at] with the subject "HN" and I'll connect you to
the right person. It works: I joined because @jlisam posted this on the
September Who's Hiring.

~~~
bernardom
I can't seem to edit this at the moment, but our devops guys ordered me to fix
"chef" to "ansible." :-)

------
ojplg
DRW Trading | [http://drw.com](http://drw.com) | Chicago, IL | Full-time | ON
SITE

DRW is hiring software engineers in a variety of areas.

We are looking for programmers with experience in C++, Clojure, Java, Ruby, or
Python. There are also job openings for FPGA engineers and other specialist
technical areas.

DRW Trading Group is a principal trading organization, meaning all of our
trading is for our own account, and all of our methods, systems and
applications are solely for our own use. Unlike hedge funds, brokerage firms
and banks, DRW has no investors, clients or customers. DRW trades actively in
a wide range of assets classes both domestically and internationally.

DRW is headquartered in Chicago and has offices in New York, London, and
Montreal. We currently employ over 700 people worldwide from many different
disciplines and backgrounds.

~~~
pyb
To be clear, are you also hiring for your London office?

~~~
ojplg
The Chicago office is the largest and has the most hiring. I do not think
London has any current openings, but it may be worthwhile to get in touch. For
the right candidate, a position can always be found.

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Senior Data Scientist / Computational Research Scientist -
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-
scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html)

Deep Learning Computational Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-
learning-computational-s...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-
computational-scientist.html)

Data Science Engineer - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-
engineer.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html)

Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-
scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html)

Computational biologist / bioinformatics - (No post yet)

What we do: We've so far collected 40 TB of high-res images of human cells,
some diseased, some healthy. We comb this data to find cures for rare genetic
diseases.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor, but you
need to already be US authorized.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software infrastructure: mainly go. Deep learning
(e.g. convolutional networks) we're mainly using the python frameworks (keras,
theano, tensorflow, etc).

Send background and links to code to me (co-founder/cto) at
datasci@recursionpharma.com. Our team of 12:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA or Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

We're a YC company (in the current batch) looking to hire engineers #2-5.
We're building the subscription management platform. You may have seen us on
HN a couple of weeks back. This is a great opportunity to make a big impact at
the company.

We're looking for front-end, full-stack, and back-end. If back-end, it'd be
great if you could wear multiple hats for now, including assisting with DBA-
like and ops-like duties. Experience scaling large-scale webapps/services is a
huge plus.

Stack: React, Relay, Node.JS, Postgres. Open to other stacks for back-end, as
most of the back-end is in event-driven background jobs.

If you're smart and love solving problems, email me: jobs+hn@truebill.com

~~~
Klonoar
I worked with these guys at their previous company. Some of the smartest
people I've met, get on with them if you want a winner.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo), CA | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VC, growth, and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Jet actually growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing marketshare in Austin?
      - Does rain on Black Friday reduce Best Buy's revenue, or just shift it online?
      - (More examples: http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)
    

We were part of YC S15 and launched in August:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

We’re a 6-person team solving hard problems with really cool data. We’re
looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (stats + ML; AWS, MTurk, NLP, and Spark helpful)
      - Data Engineer (Python/JVM; AWS; stream processing)
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack; Python/JVM/Go; D3; AWS; React/Angular)
      - UI/UX Designer (web; data viz)
      - Research Scientist (stats, R; SQL and Python helpful; PhD in behavioral/social/hard science or math preferred)
      - First business hire (BD / sales / strategy / operations)
      - Others (opportunistic)
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We have phenomenal traction and a strong, undisclosed seed round. Select
investors include: Bessemer Venture Partners, Foundation Capital, Norwest
Venture Partners, Shasta Ventures, and Y Combinator.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

Email me directly, I’m a founder. (mike@)

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | REMOTE & ONSITE | Salary + Equity +
Full Benefits

LeanTaaS is the leading healthcare predictive analytics company based in
Silicon Valley that combines lean methododlogies and data science to solve the
most complex operational problems in the healthcare industry. We’re a team of
ex-Google / McKinsey veterans backed by industry leaders in the healthcare
space. Our flagship product--LeanTaaS iQueue--radically improves patient flow
in healthcare centers, and is used by some of the nation’s leading hospitals.

We are looking for senior Data Scientists and Product Designers. Job
descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

If you're interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Kaggle is hiring backend engineers:
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers/fullstack](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/fullstack)

Great for engineers looking for more exposure to machine learning. We are a
small team that's having a big impact on its direction though our competitions
and sharing-and-collaboration platform (www.kaggle.com/scripts)

------
brokenwren
Inversoft - Onsite in Denver, CO (full-time) - Senior Software Engineers -
$100k-$120k plus equity

Inversoft is hiring skilled software engineers to work on our 3 products -
Passport, CleanSpeak and Gather. All of our products are focused around users.

    
    
      * CleanSpeak is a user filtering and moderation system
      * Passport is a user database API
      * Gather is an online user community and forum.
    

Our stack is built primarily in Java and uses Guice, MyBatis, FreeMarker,
Elastic Search, Jackson, and others. We have a number of open source projects
that we manage and are active members in external open source projects as
well.

Benefits: full health, dental and vision coverage, flexible vacation, RTD
FlexPass, equity, your own office, Friday board and video game days, and a
microbrew kegerator!

~~~
buptkang
Hey, how could I contact you?

------
saverio-murgia
Horus Technology | Milan, Italy or McLean, VA or San Francisco, CA | full-time
and internships

We are a startup developing a wearable device for blind and visually impaired
people that thanks to deep learning and a bunch of computer vision and machine
learning algorithms can describe the world to the visually impaired. Check out
more at [http://horus.tech/](http://horus.tech/)

We are looking for:

\- Marketing Strategist

\- Communication and PR specialits

\- Business Developer(s)

\- Data Scientist(s) (Milan preferred)

\- C++ Developer(s) (Milan preferred)

Apply at jobs@horus.tech

We recently got funded and we are growing the team and operations
internationally. We are opening two new offices in EU and US to prepare for
entering the market by the end of 2016. We can sponsor VISAs for the positions
based in Italy.

------
smartcar
Smartcar | [https://smartcar.com/](https://smartcar.com/) | Mountain View, CA
| Full-Time | ONSITE, REMOTE

We are a well-funded Mountain View-based startup building a developer platform
for connected cars.

We are looking to bring on two engineers to join our core team:

-Backend Full Stack Developer

-Frontend Software Developer

To see our full job descriptions, click here:
[https://smartcar.com/about/](https://smartcar.com/about/)

If you are a self-starter, an over-achiever, and an ambitious engineer, we
want you to come and help build our founding team. Your voice will be heard
and you will determine the company's future technical roadmap.

If you'd like more information, please contact Alex at alex@smartcar.com.

------
beliu
Sourcegraph | sourcegraph.com | San Francisco, CA | Full-stack, frontend, and
backend engineers

Code is data. Sourcegraph semantically indexes all the code in the world and
makes the information accessible and useful to programming teams. We're
building actual technology to enable your development team to learn, review,
debug and ship code faster than ever before.

If interested, please send an email to hiring@sourcegraph.com.

------
mirthlab
Hobnob | Honolulu, HI (Hawaii) | Fulltime | Onsite / Possibly Remote

Contact us here: [https://hobnob.io](https://hobnob.io)

We do mobile-first event invitations via text message (but honestly, way
cooler than that sounds). We're pioneering the "invisible-app" movement.
(We're funded.)

Looking for a senior full-stack engineer that's interested in:

\- Elixir and Phoenix (Or Erlang)

\- Ruby and Rails

\- Node.js and React

\- React Native

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, Polldaddy, Gravatar) | Data Wrangler |
Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in 46 countries. Help us influence
the 26% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're building out our data infrastructure. Each day we handle:

\- 3.5 Million New Posts & Comments From 196 countries

\- 48 Million Elasticsearch Queries In 137 languages

\- Billions of events streaming through Kafka, Hive, Impala, Spark

\- Billions of unique users per month across all of our services.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-wrangler/)

EDIT: we now have employees in 46 countries not 42. So hard to keep up...

------
tchawlacadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced and Interns

\- Full Stack Software Engineers \- Senior iOS Engineers \- Senior Software
Engineer in Test

 _Email tanya@cadre.com_

Cadre is a well funded startup at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to create a more efficient economy by connecting
investors with investment opportunities through technology.

We are initially focused on investing in high-end commercial estate and are
changing how investors find opportunities in this antiquated, massive and
opaque industry.

We have an incredible team of 30 people. Our culture is engaging, fast-paced,
and collaborative. We all very much enjoy each other's company and are looking
for individuals who want to love what they do and who they work with.

This is an extraordinary opportunity to be one of the first 30 employees at a
very well-funded company where there is massive potential for each individual
here. You would be a core member of the engineering team.

More links below that tell the Cadre story.

Cadre.com and [https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)

We just closed Series B at $50M -
[http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x](http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x)
[http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-
raise...](http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-raises-
whopping-50m/)
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre)

------
onepagecrm
OnePageCRM | Galway,Ireland | Ruby on Rails Developer | Full-time

We have 3 open positions for Software Engineers/Scientists

Looking for a bright-minded Ruby on Rails developer that loves building web
apps with modern technology

Skills: Great to have... \- Ruby and Ruby on Rails knowledge \- Distributed
Version Control Systems (Git, Mercurial) \- Basic knowledge of Linux operating
system \- (X)HTML, JavaScript (with jQuery), CSS \- Familiarity with formats
like XML, JSON, YAML

Skills: Nice to have... \- Knowledge of MongoDB and CoffeeScript \- Experience
with integrations/API (RESTful, SOAP) \- Advanced Linux (Debian) knowledge
(Scripting, service config)

Apply today at jobs@onepagecrm.com or visit our hiring page
[https://www.onepagecrm.com/hiring](https://www.onepagecrm.com/hiring)

------
bastianRB
Bosch Research, Machine Learning Group | Renningen, Germany | Full Time |
ONSITE

The Bosch Corporate Sector Research and Advance Engineering is in charge of
designing, testing and exploring systems, components and technologies. Our
innovations consistently aim to achieve an improvement in the quality of life.
Renningen, near Stuttgart, is the new hub of the Bosch Group’s global research
and advance engineering activities. Here around 1,600 employees from the
center for research and advance engineering will develop new materials,
methods, and technologies, along with new systems, components, and production
processes

We have open positions within our Machine Learning Research Team.

Tasks: - Development and implementation of novel Deep Learning (DL) algorithms
with focus on industrial application domains, e.g., computer vision for highly
automated driving and robotics - Evaluation and comparison of DL algorithms
for specific applications and related tasks, in particular with regard to
performance, training, and suitability for embedded applications - Technical
discussions and creation of new ideas & applications within the existing
machine learning research team - Close contact to the scientific community in
DL, scouting and assessment of new approaches, publications on top conferences
and journals - Software contributions to our GPU Cluster

For application or questions, please visit [https://www.bosch-
career.de/de/bewerben/jobsearch/-/cui/job/...](https://www.bosch-
career.de/de/bewerben/jobsearch/-/cui/job/ZRB_UNREG_SEARCH/en/567D863A01031ED5B4996B85F124C577)

------
Sourcefabric2
Sourcefabric | Europe | possibly Remote

We are looking to hire a Python specialist who care about good quality
software for a position as APPLICATION DEVELOPER (BACKEND) for the SUPERDESK
project.

Superdesk is an end-to-end news creation, production, curation, distribution
and publishing platform. Superdesk is built by a non profit organisation,
Sourcefabric, that builds a variety of open source tools for media
organisations all over the world.

Find the job ad here:
[https://www.sourcefabric.org/en/home/jobs/3440/Application-D...](https://www.sourcefabric.org/en/home/jobs/3440/Application-
Developer-\(backend\)-Superdesk.htm)

------
techcreditcard
Knit, Inc. | ONSITE San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Contractor

Knit was founded by three early Squares in 2015 and has the bold thesis of
reimagining the consumer credit card from the ground up. We think we can save
a lot of people time and money with an innovative, mobile-native service that
makes money when customers do well, not when they are in debt.

We have great investors, advisors and initial team. We closed our seed round
in December, the team is 7 strong and there is exactly one spot for someone
with deep backend experience to make key decisions and help us build a world
class engineering team.

Email jobs at knit.co

------
Simmo
Salzburg, Austria | Full Time | ONSITE | Wikitude -
[http://www.wikitude.com](http://www.wikitude.com)

Jobs descriptions: [http://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-
career/](http://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/)

We are looking for several Engineers:

* BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER

* DEVOPS ENGINEER

* TECHNICAL QA ENGINEER

* SOFTWARE ENGINEERING: IOS/ANDROID DEVELOPMENT

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER

* JUNIOR TECHNICAL PROJECT MANAGER

To apply send us email to: jobs@wikitude.com

About Wikitude: Wikitude GmbH is the renowned pioneer of mobile augmented
reality (AR) technology and the company behind a number of award winning AR
solutions for smartphones, tablets and wearable display technologies. Its
fully in-house developed AR solution is available in the Wikitude AR SDK and
Wikitude Studio, and enables thousands of apps, brands, agencies, developers
and AR enthusiasts to achieve their project goals. With tens of thousands of
developer accounts and published AR apps, Wikitude is the globally leading AR
technology platform.

------
bingrelevance
Applied Scientist | Bing Relevance (Microsoft) | Bellevue WA | Full-time

We are the Bing Core Relevance team responsible for retrieving and ranking
organic results for given search queries from hundreds of billions of indexed
web documents. On top of that, we are also aggressively evolving Bing search
engine from key word search centric system to a set of more general
intelligence (AI) capabilities that can help solve broader intent fulfillment,
knowledge retrieval and task completion problems. Apart from the 10 blue
links, we also power the instant answer for queries like "why is the sky blue"
on bing.com.

Our core drivers are large scale machine learning, including deep learning
based technologies, along with analyzing, inferring and experimenting with
truly big data. As part of the team, you would be driving relevance projects
through their entire life-cycle from idea creation through implementation,
experimentation and finally to shipping. We also closely collaborate with
Microsoft Research on joint projects.

Preferred qualification: MS/PhD in computer science or related field.
Background in machine learning, deep learning, NLP, reinforcement learning,
distributed systems, or statistics. Programming experience in C++/C#/Java.

Openings are at all levels. You can reach us at bingpydata@microsoft.com with
your resume.

------
fatlasp
Boulder, CO | LASP | ONSITE

Laboratory for Atmospheric and Space Physics at the University of Colorado at
Boulder is a world-renowned space science research institute. CU receives more
NASA funding than any other public university. We're currently filling a
number of engineering positions:

* Calibration Engineer

* EEE Parts Engineer

* Mechanical Assembler

* PRA/Systems Engineer

* Electrical Engineer

* Mechanical Engineer

* Safety Engineer

* Additional scientific research, administrative, and student positions also available

Check out
[http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/](http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/)
for more info

~~~
FTSI_Engineer
Hi,

Is there an email you can be reached at? I'm looking to relocate to the Denver
area. I came across LASP on other sites and was very interested in some of the
positions. I'd love to get some insight on how you like working there.

~~~
fatlasp
added an email to my profile if you want to hit me up. The short version is
that it's a fantastic place to work. great people, great energy, good
benefits; I love it. I was doing software development in the telecom industry
before moving here and the difference is night and day. so much less stress.
I'm way happier as a result of switching workplaces

------
edmundhuber
Paradromics | [https://paradromics.com](https://paradromics.com) | San Jose,
CA | Onsite | Mechanical Process Engineer

At Paradromics, we are developing the next generation of brain-machine
interfaces. Our BMI grants the brain a massively parallel channel to digital
devices, enabling new, improved therapies for Parkinson's and essential
tremor, and serving as the data backbone to a new generation of
neuroprostheses. The technology is based on parallel cables containing
thousands of microwire electrodes that are splayed out on one end and inserted
directly into the brain. At the opposite end, these wires are bonded to CMOS
electronics using MEMs-based packaging techniques.

We are looking for someone with a background in process/quality engineering
who is interested in improving our microelectronic packaging process and
process of constructing microwire bundle based probes. A background in MEMs
technology, wafer polishing, and/or microelectronic packaging (i.e. flip-chip)
is desirable but not required. You should have a good mechanical and physical
intuition and take pleasure in iterating on a design, taking it from "good" to
"robust."

You should be comfortable reading and working with mechanical drawings and
have a basic understanding of analog circuits (Ohm’s law, tau = RC). Your
regular duties will involve designing and building new mechanical apparatus,
and using electronic equipment such as source measure units, data acquisition
systems, and oscilloscopes. You will interact with scientists and design
engineers, vetting concept-stage designs and integrating improved components
and techniques into the process flow, while ensuring that the final products
are robust and reliable.

Email us at hn@paradromics.com, we'll be happy to hear from you.

------
ivanmanolov90
New York City | ONSITE | Full Time | iOS and Android Developers

Who are we? Reaktor is a creative technology studio. We craft renowned digital
services and user experiences that people love. With offices in New York,
Tokyo and Helsinki, we are a team of 350 best in class designers, developers,
digital innovators and IoT specialists. We deliver one-of-a-kind from scratch
to shipped solutions for ambitious clients, such as HBO, Michael Kors, Nasdaq,
Samsung, Supercell, and Finnair.

Who do we look for? We are looking for an iOS and Android developers with the
passion to create cutting edge applications. A lifecycle master, you’re
naturally fluent in functional and reactive paradigms, the latest design
components, and supporting older Android versions.

Android Developer Keywords: RxJava, RxAndroid, Java8, Retrolambda, Android
Wear, Material design, Gradle, Android Studio

IOS Developer: RxSwift, Realm

So please, introduce yourself. Tell us your story and what drives you. Details
of any open source projects and your GitHub repository are highly regarded.

Get in touch with Mikael Kopteff and Eetu Blomqvist through careers-
ny@reaktor.com.

Full Job Postings: [http://reaktor.com/careers/ios-
developer/](http://reaktor.com/careers/ios-developer/)

[http://reaktor.com/careers/android-
developer/](http://reaktor.com/careers/android-developer/)

------
delgort
Sr Data Scientists and Statisticians | Spreemo | NYC (full time, on-site) |
$100 – $140k, 0 – 0.1% Equity

Spreemo, a high-growth, venture-backed company headquartered in NY, is on a
mission to improve patient outcomes through high-quality care. By establishing
broadly accepted quality metrics for physicians and providing transparency of
cost over a collaborative platform enabling end-to-end care management,
Spreemo is doing just that. Today, the focus is on radiology and other
diagnostic tests for occupational injuries – Spreemo connects patients with a
nationwide network of over 4,000 diagnostic providers. At the same time,
through its Quality Research Institute, Spreemo engages in innovative clinical
research to help define best practice, establish a currency of quality, and
understand implications for patient outcomes. Spreemo’s vision is to apply the
lessons learned in radiology to other areas of medicine with the long-term aim
of enabling true collaboration of high quality providers to deliver improved
outcomes and reduced costs for America’s most pervasive injuries and
illnesses. [http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-data-
scientist/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-data-scientist/)
[http://spreemo.com/careers/data-scientist-
statistician/](http://spreemo.com/careers/data-scientist-statistician/)

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 3/6/12 months TRAINEE/INTERNS

We try to keep a group of trainees contributing to ongoing research projects
or prototyping things we are curious about. Most of our staff have been former
trainees and this is our preferred way of finding new colleagues. If you are
passionate about open-source and like one of our current topics, get in touch.

Current topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)):

    
    
       - Prototype JavaScript Unhosted Social Network
    
       - Contribute to our Python Big Data Machine Learning platform Wendelin
    
       - Hack Linux Kernel to help port the Babel protocol to Rina 
    
       - Tinker with a prototype of a Decentralized Web Cloud
    
       - Try prototyping a Web Version Control System
    
       - Try to use WebRTC to create a Web Mesh Network
    
       - Continue building our Google-Free NayuOS
    
       - Experiment with ERP5 and WebAssembly
    
    

About Nexedi: We are a small team from all over the world (headquarters in
Lille, France) creating open source software since 2001. Our work is split
between client and research projects with ERP5 (enterprise software), SlapOS
(Cloud Hosting) and Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions
around which we provide services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices
are paperless and we have no meetings = we mostly hack.

Apply To: jobs(at)nexedi.com

------
joshlreese
Dallas, TX | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer (Scala, Go, Java) / Data
Scientist (R, Hadoop, Cassandra) | StackPath |
[https://www.stackpath.com](https://www.stackpath.com)

StackPath is hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists for our Platform
team.

Our Software Engineers are responsible for designing, building, maintaining,
improving, and integrating our software platform. Software Engineering team
members are key contributors to the products vision in addition to writing
code.

Our Data Scientists are responsible for modeling complex problems, discovering
insights and identifying opportunities through the use of statistical,
algorithmic, mining and visualization techniques. In addition to advanced
analytic skills, this role is also proficient at integrating and preparing
large, varied datasets, architecting specialized database/software systems,
and communicating results.

Our goal is to make the internet a safer place. We need more help from people
with the right passion and skills to help us get there.

Learn more and apply:

[http://stackpath.applytojob.com/apply/IyDgQ7/Senior-
Software...](http://stackpath.applytojob.com/apply/IyDgQ7/Senior-Software-
Engineer) [http://stackpath.applytojob.com/apply/lLOLfl/Data-
Scientist](http://stackpath.applytojob.com/apply/lLOLfl/Data-Scientist)

------
bcrescimanno
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring Javascript
Application Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I personally lead the Online Checkout (exactly what it sounds like, "Pay with
PayPal") engineering team and I'm happy to talk with you directly. You can
reach out to me at my HN username at paypal.com or nodejs@paypal.com. We're
looking for experienced JavaScript developers. My team is currently working
primarily with Angular on the client and Kraken on Node. If you've got
experience with React, we're actively exploring doing an inside-out migration
of our application and could use your expertise. As most Node shops go, we're
leveraging a whole lot of other open source tools as well and we're very
supportive of open source activities for our people.

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place!

------
christineng
Yieldify, a Google Ventures Company | Full Stack Software Engineers | London,
UK | Porto, Portugal

Yieldify creates smart and simple marketing technology products that predict
customer behaviour to optimize customer experience with brand revenue.

As an engineer in our team, you will be designing, developing and deploying
high-quality systems that are architected to scale with our fast growing
business. You will be part of a passionate team whose focus is on building
world class projects that defines the future of our technology.

We're looking for mid to senior level engineers for our London team, and a
senior level lead for our Porto team. Our stack differs depending on the
projects you are working on, which range from AWS, nodeJS, Typescript (back-
end services) // Apache Spark, Apache Storm, Python, Docker, R, Kinesis,
Dynamo DB (Data & Analytics) // Angular2, Typescript (Platform)

StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/yieldify](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/yieldify)
Careers: [http://careers.yieldify.com/](http://careers.yieldify.com/) Check
out what we're up to here: [https://goo.gl/uY6ua6](https://goo.gl/uY6ua6)

If you like the sound of working with low latency and high availability
systems - get in touch with me on christine@yieldify.com / Twitter @xtine08.

------
spicerex
Spiceworks | Austin | Full time | Onsite with relocation assistance available

Spiceworks helps millions of IT pros do their jobs with free tools and connect
through our online community. Come help us transform IT. We are looking for
the following:

\- Test Engineers

\- Data Engineers

\- Software Engineers (front-end, back-end or full-stack)

We have an awesome culture with full benefits, an onsite gym, free drinks &
snacks (with breakfast tacos on Monday and bagels on Friday), a weekly
development lunch-n-learn and more. We're also ranked as one of the best
places to work by Fortune ([http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-
technology/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-technology/)),
Glassdoor ([http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-
to-...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-Work-For-
LST_KQ0,43.htm)) and have been ranked at a top work place by the Austin
American-Statesman six years running
([http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...](http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/company/statesman/spiceworks)).

Find out more about Spiceworks and see the current openings at
[http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs](http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs)

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk | San Francisco, CA (or REMOTE for Sr., up to 6h difference from
Pacific)

Full stack rails engineer, backend / infrastructure engineers and frontend
engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good. Every one's
revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even right the write
words. Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team.

We're gradually porting all of our React.js and Flux code to Elm, and are
really active on the Elm community.

On the backend, we use Rails and MySQL, and manage our AWS deployments using
Chef / Opsworks.

Also we hired Evan Czaplicki, Elm's creator, to work on open source with us.
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

Join us as engineer #13, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

PS. We also really encourage open source and technical experimentation here -
check out this static site generator built with Elm
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/140291903568/static-site-
gener...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/140291903568/static-site-generation-
in-elm)

------
2bluesc
OpenBike | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

OpenBike is looking for an embedded systems engineer to join the team as our
first hire. This is your opportunity to join an early stage start-up and
experience Highway1.io's Spring 2016 accelerator program with us!

We are building the second prototype of what will become the industry's first
open technology platform, interconnecting 3rd-party sensors, transmission,
batteries, lights, controls, suspension, and more. We need your help.

Responsibilities \- Architect, implement, and test the software and hardware
platform that the company will be built on \- Write embedded C code using the
latest open source tools on ARM Cortex series processors \- Ride and abuse the
products you help design and build on your bike

Qualifications \- Experience building embedded systems on bare metal and
RTOSes \- Comfortable using JTAG/SWD interfaces and test tools like
oscilloscopes \- Understanding hardware peripheral blocks like timers, serial
interfaces, etc \- Ability to manage business risk vs engineering risk to
deliver on time \- Fundamental understanding of unit testing for software and
hardware

Questions? Please email kyle@openbike.com or visit
[https://angel.co/openbike/jobs/116914-embedded-systems-
engin...](https://angel.co/openbike/jobs/116914-embedded-systems-engineer)

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | VISA | Full time | Python/Erlang/DevOps | Experienced
and Graduate Positions

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS, Django,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on developer freedom. We
encourage people to work on areas of the code base that interest them, because
we believe developers are happiest and most productive when intellectually
stimulated.

We are looking for developers who have solid fundamentals in programming and
maths and an ability to pick up new technologies. You don't need to be
interested in sports or betting.

If this appeals to you, please email hn@gambitresearch.com

------
natgordon
BabyList - Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

BabyList is making it easier for new parents to prepare for one of the biggest
events in their lives. We have an extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing
quickly and making real money. Our core product is a universal baby registry,
and we are developing our own e-commerce platform and content site.

Our HQ is in the Old Oakland neighborhood, 3 blocks from the 12th Street BART.
We're a smart and diverse team of 15. Our users actually notice and love what
we do (read our AppStore reviews for proof).

Front-end Software Engineer - Our front-end is driven by React with Ruby on
Rails on the server, and we are beginning to use React Native for mobile app
development. You would join an excellent product team of 4 software engineers
and 2 designers. There is more info here - [https://babyli.st/jobs#front-end-
engineer](https://babyli.st/jobs#front-end-engineer)

Head of Product (Product Manager) - We're looking for a talented product
manager to lead our product strategy. There is more info here -
[https://babyli.st/jobs#head-of-product](https://babyli.st/jobs#head-of-
product)

We are also hiring an Editor-in-Chief, Advertising Director and Managing
Editor - [https://babyli.st/jobs](https://babyli.st/jobs)

I would love to tell you more over the phone or coffee. Email me at
natalie@babyli.st or our lead dev Evan at evan@babyli.st.

------
aguynamedben
First Round Capital | San Francisco, CA | Full-time / Onsite

First Round is a seed stage VC firm. We invest in the worlds best companies
when they are just getting started (Uber, Blue Apron, Warby Parker, Square,
many more...)

We're looking for a full-stack engineer to join our small, lean team that
builds in-house software for our community. Our products are used everyday by
founders, CEOs, and executives of some of the world's most exciting startups.
We constantly have interesting people coming into our office to pitch
startups, attend events, and explore new ideas. This is a good position for
somebody who eventually wants to start their own company and is interested in
seeing first-hand how the venture capital side of things works.

We're interested in somebody who has some experience working as a full-stack
engineer or technical product manager that can hack and lead projects from
start to finish. Leadership, reliability, and trustworthiness are key traits.
We haven't typed up an official job description yet. We code in Rails, so
you'd need to get on board with that, but we're open to any kind of full-stack
experience (Python/Django, .NET) if you fit on other dimensions.

If you're interested please email me at ben at first round dot com.

------
catinka13
Appboy-New York-Full Time-ONSITE Appboy is currently looking for full time
software engineers to join their team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up
specializing in smart marketing automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard
have enabled companies like Urban Outfitters, Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to
create targeted marketing campaigns to their users. Check out our open
positions and feel free to apply! If you have any additional questions please
email Cat Espiritu at cat.espiritu@appboy.com.

Mobile Engineer:[http://grnh.se/rb1c2v](http://grnh.se/rb1c2v)

Senior Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kai1ny](http://grnh.se/kai1ny)

Software Engineer- Platform
Engineering:[http://grnh.se/a65pdv](http://grnh.se/a65pdv)

Front-End Developer: [http://grnh.se/f8ryb5](http://grnh.se/f8ryb5)

------
bitwarrior
AtScale — San Mateo, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME)

[http://www.atscale.com](http://www.atscale.com)

We're a small (25 person) company in the Hadoop and business intelligence
space. We saw a huge growth in demand last year and we're hiring so we can
keep up! We're honestly and literally working with the bleeding edge of
technology, so if that's interesting to you, drop us a line! We're currently
hiring:

* Hadoop DevOps

* Scala Engineers

* Front End Developers (lots o' Javascript)

* Hadoop Experts

As a front end developer here, I have to say this is pretty much the best job
I've ever had. Hands down. We use systems and processes that work for us,
rather than simply being blindly adherent to some pre-defined process.
Everyone has a lot of authority and autonomy, everyone has a _huge_ impact on
the product, and its just good work. We're working on legitimately complicated
problems, and they're hugely fun to solve. It's not the kind of work that's
fit for everyone, but if you're interested in this kind of thing, I think this
is really the pinnacle of what's out there.

You can check out the careers page at
[http://www.atscale.com/careers](http://www.atscale.com/careers), or feel free
to just ask me whatever at james@atscale.com.

------
jfrumar
GroupAhead (YC W2015)
[https://www.groupahead.com/jobs](https://www.groupahead.com/jobs) | Frontend
& Backend full-time roles in mobile development | San Francisco (onsite)

At [http://www.groupahead.com](http://www.groupahead.com) we build mobile apps
for member-based organizations to connect their members. Each group gets their
own branded app that's private to their community. We host their backend and
DB, and keep the app supported and updated. We're a YC-backed startup, based
in SoMa in San Francisco, CA, USA.

As an early member of our team, there's lots of opportunity to take ownership
and self-direct. You'll be able to help guide us and make architectural
decisions. We are in close contact with our customers, and you will see the
difference your code makes in their daily lives!

Here's some of the apps we've launched:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/groupahead/id886883966](https://itunes.apple.com/us/developer/groupahead/id886883966)

Technologies we are currently using: Node JS, iOS (Objective-C), Android
(Java), Cordova, Angular JS, Nginx, MongoDB, Docker, Vagrant, TeamCity.

------
jaz46
Love Golang, Docker and distributed systems?

Pachyderm | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite only

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is hiring early engineers to be part of our core team! We went
through YC W15, raised a strong seed round($2M), and are looking for someone
to join and help lead our core engineering team. Pachyderm is just 4 people
right now, so you'd be getting in right at the ground floor and have an
enormous impact on the success and direction of the company as well as
building the rest of the engineering team.

We pay competitive SF-level salaries along with significant equity, full
benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This position is based in SF, but
we offer full relocation assistance.

Read more about our long-term company vision: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-
data/lets-build-a-modern-hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-
build-a-modern-hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
hectorals
LendUp | Software Engineering | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
www.lendup.com/careers

LendUp is a financial technology startup, based in San Francisco, working to
expand credit access and services to a demographic underserved by traditional
lenders. We’re a Y-Combinator alum (YC W12) backed by prominent investors such
as Google Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Kleiner Perkins and many more. We
currently have over 150 employees and continue to grow exponentially.

Our first product, the LendUp Ladder, is an alternative to payday loans that
provides an opportunity to access credit at lower interest rates over time
which furthers LendUp's goal of improving financial literacy and providing
customers with an opportunity to build their credit scores. Our second
product, the L Card, is a credit card (currently in beta) that provides best-
in-class technology to a customer group that’s often overlooked.

We are continuing to build the next generation of dignified financial products
that we all deserve — giving us back our time, money and control of our
financial well-being. With that we welcome Software Engineers to apply to help
with our cause! We seek technology agnostic generalists who care about
building socially impactful products.

To apply email careers@lendup.com or visit www.lendup.com/careers!

------
AlphaSights
AlphaSights | London, UK | Software Engineers, Lead Product Engineers, Front-
end & Design | Full Time | ONSITE (REMOTE OK for certain roles) |
engineering.alphasights.com

AlphaSights connects decision-makers at the world’s top private equity firms,
hedge funds, strategy consultancies and corporations with industry
practitioners who possess highly specific business knowledge.

Our Software Engineering Team builds innovative and intuitive products that
supercharge our employees in their everyday work. We practice test driven
development, continuous integration & deployment, and pair programming. We
constantly improve our processes and workflows to ensure we maximize
efficiency, quality, and developer happiness. Constant learning and self
improvement is fundamental to our team’s culture.

We use a modern stack: Ruby, Ember, React, Elixir and Postgres. For more
information about our team, how we build, our projects, our tech stack, and
our benefits, visit engineering.alphasights.com.

We are looking to hire full stack Software Engineers and Lead Product
Engineers, as well as a Lead for our Front-end & Design team. All job
vacancies are at
[https://engineering.alphasights.com/#positions](https://engineering.alphasights.com/#positions).

------
devspade
Litmus | Cambridge, MA or Remote | C# and Ruby Devs, System Administrators,
Support Engineers

[http://litmus.com](http://litmus.com)

Litmus helps more than 250,000 marketers make email better. Our web-based
email creation, testing and analytics platform empowers marketers, designers
and agencies to confidently deliver a superior subscriber experience.

Our backend is primarily C# with a mix of other stuff, our front end is a
rapidly expanding Ruby on Rails application. We're originally boot strapped
and just took our first round of growth equity 10 years in and have big plans
in 2016.

Ruby on Rails Developer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-
Rails-De...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer-Remote.html?source=HN)

.NET Developer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.ht...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.html?source=HN)

Sys Admins: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/Kq8kD2/Systems-
Administ...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/Kq8kD2/Systems-
Administrator-Remote.html?source=HN)

Support Engineer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/kFFZSR/Support-
Engineer...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/kFFZSR/Support-
Engineer?source=HN)

------
BMarkmann
Counterpoint Consulting | www.c20g.com

Location: Vienna, VA (near Washington, DC)

Counterpoint creates sustainable competitive advantage for our clients through
business and workforce automation solutions. We create software which lets
machines deal with administrivia while enabling people to focus on the parts
of their work that matter most.

We are looking to hire new software developers and consultants who are
passionate about technology, who relish the opportunity to work in a dynamic,
small company culture and who have a strong entrepreneurial spirit.

\-- Associate Consultant -- Experience Level: 0-3 yrs

JOB RESPONSIBILITIES: Work directly with our customers to translate business
needs into technical solutions Analyze business problems Work independently or
cooperatively within software development teams

REQUIREMENTS: * Demonstrated record of excellence inside and outside of the
classroom * Software development experience or interest in pursuing a career
in technology

\-- (Senior) Consultant -- Experience Level: 3-6 yrs

NON-TECHNICAL JOB RESPONSIBILITIES: * Work directly with our customers to
translate business needs into technical solutions * Analyze business problems
* Work independently or cooperatively within software development teams

TECHNICAL EXPERIENCE REQUIREMENTS: * Java, Java Web Frameworks and / or .NET
professional development experience * Web Development Technologies and
Libraries (HTML, JS, CSS, jQuery) * Relational Databases & SQL * BPM
development experience (esp. Appian, Cordys, Metastorm, Activiti)

~~~
danburgo
I'm interested in learning more about the position. Could you please provide
instructions on how to apply?

------
webwright
Seattle, Onsite | software engineers / firmware engineers / designers (full
time)

A few months ago, we (www.glowforge.com) finished the biggest 30-day
crowdfunding campaign in history... Just shy of $28M.

We're building a low-cost CNC laser cutter/engraver can create beautiful
products in wood, leather, paper, food, and more. We are a fifth the cost of
comparable products because we've offloaded much of the functionality to
software. Our cloud backend that does motion planning and machine vision to
make it dead simple to use. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps,
board games, and anything else you can dream up.

We're up in Seattle, have $9M in funding from Foundry/True (in additional to
~$28M in crowdfunding), and have 20 employees. The three founders have
manufactured hardware, sold companies, gone thru YC, and built profitable
businesses... We've got engineers from Google, Amazon, Apple, and a few from
less traditional backgrounds.

Our greatest need right now is (web) software engineers, but we're interested
in passionate creators of all stripes. To learn more, check us out at
glowforge.com/careers!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, and especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply.

------
CoatueDS
Coatue Management | New York, NY | Infrastructure Engineer, Data Engineer |
Fulltime | ONSITE

Coatue Management is a long/short equity hedge fund based in New York City. We
focus on investments in the technology, media and telecommunications sectors
and manage $10+ billion in assets on behalf of individuals, nonprofit
organizations and institutional investors.

We’re in the middle of building a market intelligence platform based on non-
traditional data (ie. Non-financial data). We look for unique and creative
sources of data (everything from e-commerce pricing to satellite data), use it
to model key firm and economic metrics, and present it to investment staff.

We’re seeking an engineer interested in taking a lead role in building a data
pipeline and warehousing backend for datasets ingested from APIs, web
scraping, remote databases, and purchased data feeds. You would help build
systems for job scheduling, data anomaly/QA detection, process monitoring, and
efficient storage/querying. Our current infrastructure uses Python, MySQL, and
Docker but we are open to well thought out alternatives. The ideal candidate
will have experience and opinions on database architecture and best practices
when building high throughput data systems. This role offers the opportunity
to take ownership of the architecture and offers technical freedom/creativity.

Keyword skills: Data Engineer, Python, AWS, SQL, Docker, Redis, Redshift,
Spark

We're always happy to talk to data scientists interested in creative ways of
measuring the economy as well.

Email us if you're interested or want to learn more: recruiting [at]
coatue.com

~~~
izyda
Nontraditional data is THE future of investing and engineers are best suited
to find it. For instance, if you wanted to know who was spending the most to
acquire users, wouldn't it make sense to get bid data from ad exchanges? If
you wanted to know which were the most anticipated games of the year, wouldn't
the Reddit API be the tool you'd use to check? And if you wanted to predict
crop yields, wouldn't satellite data of crop fields be the most realtime way
to see it? Traditional equity research doesn't do this - but we do and we've
seen it work. We're building a system to systematize our capabilities.

The scale of what we're trying accomplish is no easy feat - we handle realtime
data at very high throughputs and analyze datasets > 1TB in an environment
where accuracy and speed counts. Our output has a real impact on investment
decisions.

If this sounds interesting, email us!

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — Israel (Herzliya);
Boston (halfway between Broadway & South stations); remote

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection/mobility, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting
technical challenges—then we might be right for you.

We just closed a $50M round with IVP and growth has been fantastic. We're on a
hiring spree with a wide range of openings, including roles in QA, R&D,
DevOps, product management, sales/solutions engineers, development, etc.
Technologies include C++, C#, .NET, PHP, Apex, and Javascript (Angular in
particular I believe).

Experience with and/or interest in these could be helpful: hypervisors, cloud
computing, virtualization, VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, and Azure.

Also hiring for a ton of non-technical positions, especially in sales,
marketing, and account management—most of these positions are also fully
remote and spread out globally.

Boston openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hlhQhwv](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hlhQhwv)

Israel openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tmhQhwI](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tmhQhwI)

Remote openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3xnhQhwN](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3xnhQhwN)
(including Singapore, Australia, Chicago, San Francisco)

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Costa Mesa, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

We’re a casual, seven-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA. We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive and efficient sales
workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk orders for brick and
mortar stores (i.e. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how Armada ends up on
Backcountry). Our stack includes JavaScript (ES6), TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET,
SQL Server, memcached, MongoDB, React.js, and Redux.

We are looking for talented engineers who have strong skills in application-
level TypeScript/JavaScript. This includes engineers with experience applying
design patterns to their code (Module, Sandbox, etc.), implementing
modularization, writing unit tests, and optimizing performance.

We think it’s especially awesome if you have experience with modern JavaScript
libraries, such as Backbone.js, React.js, Angular.js, Ember.js, Polymer.js,
etc. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross-functional, and Agile team
and may take a lead role on various software components.

We’re also big on fun. It’s not uncommon to spontaneously jump into a table
tennis match. Plus, every Friday we eat and drink together.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
turkeywelder
Mediaburst | [http://www.mediaburst.co.uk](http://www.mediaburst.co.uk) |
Manchester UK | Fulltime | Preferably onsite but possibly remote.

We're an SMS company: We have an API
([https://www.clockworksms.com/](https://www.clockworksms.com/)), an online
texting app ([https://www.textburst.com](https://www.textburst.com)) and we
also provide an SMS based telehealth service
([https://www.getflorence.co.uk/](https://www.getflorence.co.uk/)).

We're constantly trying to improve our products and need bright minds to do so
- we've got a mature tech stack so there's no firefighting. We're just trying
to make nice SMS apps that people enjoy using and do some good in the
telehealth sector too. We're not a startup, we're a small, agile team without
layers of fluff and responsibility.

We need a .NET dev and a Designer:
[https://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/](https://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/)

We've got loads of plans for our stack, loads of ways of improving the apps
and new apps ([https://www.surveymill.co.uk](https://www.surveymill.co.uk)) in
the pipeline.

the current stack: C#.NET, Perl, Angular, ReactJS, MySQL, CentOS, HAProxy.

Fancy a chat about it?
[https://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/](https://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/)

------
jnfr
Pawprint ([http://www.getpawprint.com](http://www.getpawprint.com)) | YCF1 |
San Francisco, CA | Full-time ONSITE (No visas)

# What we do

Connect your pet's caretaker network around a central information source.
Pawprint is the one place for medical records, food and care notes, reminders,
and photos of all your pet's milestones. Pawprint also gets an official copy
of your pets' health records from your vet and stores them electronically so
that you can have them handy for emergencies or a visit to the groomers or
your boarding facility.

# Why you should consider us

\- We were in the first YC Fellowship batch and we're ready for our first
engineering hire (We work primarily with Javascript)

\- Two technical female founders very passionate about pets and data

\- We are working with businesses, vets, and pet parents to change the
landscape of pet health and pet care

\- Our users love us! Check us out in the App Store
([http://goo.gl/XPe2ef](http://goo.gl/XPe2ef)) and Play Store
([https://goo.gl/U9fk9O](https://goo.gl/U9fk9O)).

\- We love pets! We have a Yorkie and a Maltipoo running around the office all
day to keep us company :)

Interested? E-mail me directly: jen@getpawprint.com

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | Los Angeles | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE possible

Stasis Labs is hiring a full-stack software engineer. We're a startup based
out of Los Angeles (Midcity / Beverlywood) building a medical hardware +
software system for hospitals that will have a positive impact on people. Our
first product will be available in 2016. We recently finished a pilot of our
product in a large hospital in Bangalore.

Our first product is a vital signs monitoring system for hospitals targeting
non-critical patients. These are patients who, today, are not currently
continuously monitored.

You will be the sixth full-time employee of Stasis Labs, and the second full-
time on the software team. You will have a great deal of autonomy and be
responsible for shaping the culture, technology and processes of our company.
We're a small team and are looking for someone who can learn quickly and
become competent in multiple parts of the tech stack.

Our software stack includes C++, an Android application, and a web application
(node.js backend, React frontend). We're using both Bluetooth Low Energy and
wi-fi. Our cloud backend is an important part of our product.

We are especially looking for a candidate with hardware programming experience
who can write clean, safe C++ code on an MCU. This person might be comfortable
reading datasheets, and interested in device security. This person might even
have some ECAD experience, and be able to make good decisions where hardware
and software meet.

We are looking for someone excited to work with a variety of technologies on a
daily basis.

If interested, please email stasislabs+hn@gmail.com

------
hakkasan
Clover Health | SF / NYC | Full-time / Onsite

Clover is looking to radically change how healthcare is delivered in the US.
We have one goal - to improve the quality of life of our members and
physicians.

We are using a combination of user-centered design, data science and a modern
technology stack to reimagine the elderly health insurance market. We are
already showing we can dramatically reduce hospitalizations, the most costly
component of this $1 Trillion dollar a year industry.

We have grown considerably in the last 12 months, securing First Round and
Sequoia as backs. Looking for bright individuals to fill senior python devs,
web eng, data eng, security, dev ops, data science and design roles.

More info is here [https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

If you're excited at the prospect of on a HUGE problem that literally saves
lives, give us a shout.

More about us: [https://medium.com/@firstround/clover-health-an-
exceptional-...](https://medium.com/@firstround/clover-health-an-exceptional-
investment-d4e2bfef7c01)

------
GYatesIII
Crowdskout | Senior Front End Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full Time

Crowdskout is looking for a senior engineer to join our team and lead our
platform interface development. You are passionate about modern interface
design and building them with modern JavaScript. You are a perfectionist with
a track record of success in building interfaces.

You’re excited about new tools available to the web and are looking to work in
an environment that uses them to their full extent. You want to share your
experiences and show off your interface to the technical world.

Crowdskout is a fun environment with a passion to follow and use the latest
technologies. Built for businesses, campaigns, non-profits, and publishers,
Crowdskout allows our clients to identify, analyze and connect with their
audiences better than ever before—increasing user engagement, and
strengthening outreach efforts.

More information here: [http://crowdskout.com/job/senior-front-end-
engineer/](http://crowdskout.com/job/senior-front-end-engineer/) Other
engineering positions here:
[http://crowdskout.com/jobs/](http://crowdskout.com/jobs/)

------
melinford
Disney Interactive | Los Angeles | Full Time, Onsite

Senior Web Application Developer:
[http://bit.ly/1KcDy16](http://bit.ly/1KcDy16)

Disney Interactive is seeking talented, driven developers to assist in
creative development across Disney Interactive Media’s portfolio of products.
These individuals will collaborate closely with product, design, and marketing
to create Disney’s next generation of interactive content and products.

The ideal candidate is a multidisciplinary developer and designer hybrid with
a passion for building immersive, interactive experiences across all
platforms. In addition to traditional software development skills this
candidate must also have a keen aesthetic eye for user experience and visual
design. They will be responsible for exploring and experimenting with emerging
technologies to rapidly prototype and create interactive content. They will
deliver quickly and iteratively in a fast moving agile environment while
building, breaking, exploring, and creating world class interactive content,
products, and experiences with Disney at their hearts and interactive at their
cores.

Senior Web Application Developer:
[http://bit.ly/1KcDy16](http://bit.ly/1KcDy16)

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Fullstack Software Engineer

Raise.me is expanding access to college by reinventing how scholarships are
awarded ([http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
alg...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-algebra-
thats-worth-120.html)). We're a Series A funded startup backed by First Round
Capital, the Gates Foundation and Imagine K12. We're looking for engineers and
offer meaningful equity stake along with great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node (for notifications), Go microservices,
Backbone.js

Here's the listing: [https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-engineer) Don't worry about the
'5+ years...' or having experience with our specific stack. We know talented
engineers can learn our stack. However, we are looking for engineers who would
consider themselves mid-level to senior, as opposed to people with no job
experience.

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
dluan
Experiment | NYC | full stack engineers

We're a crowdfunding platform for scientific research. Our goal is to be how
you do science on the internet.

We're a small team that's fiercely mission-driven and very user focused. For
example, our team frequently goes on dinosaur digs, tree-climbing survey
expeditions, and early morning bird-banding trips with our users, because our
users are scientists.

Our stack is a mix of rails, react, and sass. Our engineering approach is
focused on automation and scale - building platform tools for the community to
support themselves.

The code you write will directly affect a community of scientists making real
discoveries (like this, published this week and funded on Experiment:
[http://sportsmedicine-
open.springeropen.com/articles/10.1186...](http://sportsmedicine-
open.springeropen.com/articles/10.1186/s40798-016-0044-1)). Help us make
science and the internet the wonderful combination of magic you've always
dreamt of.

Check out [http://experiment.com/jobs](http://experiment.com/jobs) for more
info, or send us a shout at jobs@experiment.com.

~~~
jmaggs
Heh, that's one of our journals. See below...

------
mercury_craze
Mobile Developers (Graduate to Senior) | REPL Digital -
[http://www.replgroup.com/vacancy/#jobs-
digital](http://www.replgroup.com/vacancy/#jobs-digital) | Birmingham/Leeds UK
| Full-Time, OnSite

We are currently looking for talented and creative mobile app developers to
join our growing software team. We are working on a number of high profile
projects for some of the world's biggest brands, and we need your help to
build first class mobile applications using the latest technologies and
development best practices.

You would be joining the company at an exciting time, as we are currently
undergoing rapid expansion and you would have a chance to build your career in
one the country’s leading suppliers of retail solutions.

Obligatory Skills and Experience

* C# Experience * iOS or Android mobile development experience. * Experience integrating with web-services * Experience of agile development methodologies

Desirable Skills and Experience

* Knowledge of Apple provisioning process. * Knowledge of Google Play Store. * Experience developing with Xamarin. * .NET Web Technologies - MVC, WPF, WCF * Good knowledge of the Software Development Life-cycle * Experience working in an Agile software environment.

------
brryant
Webflow | San Francisco, CA | Front End, Backend, Marketing, Product
Management | Full Time

Webflow enables thousands of designers and developers to produce professional
web content. We've combined the best of code and wrapped it in a UI that web
professionals can easily control. Check out
[https://webflow.com/community](https://webflow.com/community) for a glimpse
of how we're changing the way startups, agencies, and large enterprises
approach web design.

\- Front End: React.js - we're heavy users of React, and build powerful
applications with it. Check out our Designer:
[https://webflow.com/designer](https://webflow.com/designer).

\- Back End: node.js - Jam on complex performance and data intensive problems
as we scale to hundreds of millions of page views on our hosting platform.

\- We're hiring for marketing & PM positions as well.

Send us an email at jobs@webflow.com or check out our jobs page for more
information: [https://webflow.com/about#jobs](https://webflow.com/about#jobs)
(built in WF of course)

------
MattRogish
ReactiveOps - Remote, USA (full-time, part-time, W2 or 1099) Site Reliability
Engineer / AWS Automation Engineer

[https://www.reactiveops.com](https://www.reactiveops.com)

Email matt [at] reactiveops . com with your resume, linkedin, or other
representative thing I can read, and then pass along to others within the
team.

We do "DevOps" consulting - AWS infrastructure automation, migrations,
creating high availability systems, CoreOS/Docker setups, monitoring and
alerting, etc. and are looking for a veteran AWS infrastructure engineer to
work on client projects, in addition to 20% time spent developing our in-house
automation framework (which we sell as a "fractional Ops Team" via DevOps-as-
a-Service).

We are open to full-time, part-time, W2 or subcontractors, depending on your
area of expertise and desire. Strong, fluent command of English language -
written and verbal - is required.

You should have extensive experience automating, monitoring, and scaling
applications on an AWS workload. You should be an expert at infrastructure
automation (Ansible preferred, but we also do Chef, Puppet, Salt, etc.) and
know the AWS API inside and out.

You've done work from home before (it's not for everyone) and have a quiet,
professional office space you work out of (in your house, some coworking
space, etc.). You are comfortable leading client engagements and are fearless
in telling them when they're trying to get you to do the wrong thing. You
thrive when working with limited day-to-day oversight and feedback from either
the client or RO management, and are mature enough to proactively reach out
for help when you need it.

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers.html](https://tulip.co/careers.html) |
Boston, MA | Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: Meteor-based web development, IoT/embedded
software, computer vision, data science, technical operations / DevOps, web-
based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best product possible.
E-mail us at jobs@tulip.co.

------
shambalot
Thinkful, an awesome online coding bootcamp, is seeking a Student Support
Manager to further our mission of giving each and every Thinkful student a
world-class educational experience. As part of our education team, you will
work closely with our Mentor Manager and our international team of mentors to
understand what success looks like at Thinkful and deliver a great student
experience.

You’ll become an expert with our product and the technical education market
more broadly. As the main point of contact for Thinkful students, you will
have the power to drive positive interactions every day, and the ideal
candidate will relish the opportunity to make students’ lives better. You’ll
utilize the solutions currently in place, and identify areas for improvement.
You will even enroll in a Thinkful class, both to learn new development skills
and gain a greater appreciation of modern educational paradigms.

You can see the full posting at
[http://start.thinkful.com/careers](http://start.thinkful.com/careers), and
apply by sending a resume and short cover letter to
student_support@thinkful.com

------
darrenkopp
DevResults | Remote | Full-Stack Software Engineer

Apply at [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/108465/growing-
profita...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/108465/growing-profitable-
startup-seeks-full-stack-devresults)

DevResults is a bootstrapped startup improving the world of international aid
and development. We are a completely remote company and you would be employee
eleven. We are looking for smart, self-driven individuals to help us make a
global impact on the world by improving the effectiveness of aid and
development organizations.

Experience Needed: * You are comfortable working in html, javascript and sql.
Our backend is in c#, which you don't have to know, but you can't dislike it
either. * You care about performance and understand how to dissect a function
and improve it's big-O performance * You are an excellent communicator. We are
a completely distributed team and communication problems really slow us down

[http://devresults.com/en/p/home](http://devresults.com/en/p/home)

------
omarish
LendingHome | San Francisco, CA / Columbus, OH | Full Time - Onsite

LendingHome is reimagining the mortgage process from the ground up based in
technology as a simple, fast, transparent marketplace for borrowers and
investors. We’re chasing the goal of being the best way to get a mortgage and
the best way to invest in them.

Our engineering team is 30 right now, 6 of which are ex-CTOs of previous
companies, so no level of experience or authority is too senior.

Open Positions:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/85149?gh_jid=8...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/85149?gh_jid=85149)

\- Senior Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/123601?gh_jid=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/123601?gh_jid=123601)

All careers:
[https://www.lendinghome.com/careers](https://www.lendinghome.com/careers)

Feel free to apply through the site, or message me omar+hn@lendinghome.com if
you have any questions.

------
saurabh20n
20n | San Francisco | Full Time, ONSITE | [http://20n.com](http://20n.com) |
Genetic engineering, Machine learning, Data Mining, and Bioinformatics

Biology is severely under-utilized. 20n (YC W15) fixes that using software
predictions to create cells that produce materials, pharmaceuticals, and other
products. As our first demo, we created an organism that eats sugar and
produces Paracetamol -- the active ingredient of Tylenol. This is the first
biological/sustainable/eco-friendly means of making it.

20n has existing Fortune 500 customers with great incoming revenue. We are
also backed by Khosla Ventures, YCombinator, and DARPA. Our core technology is
a data mining and machine learning platform for biological data. We routinely
distribute using Spark, write approximation algorithms for NP-complete
problems, and push the software predictions to robots that build the microbes
at lab-in-the-clouds. We are looking for experts in genetic engineering,
machine learning, and algorithms, who want to engage in new ways to manipulate
and use biology!

Full job descriptions:

* Scientist, Microbial (strain) engineering: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:make](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:make)

* Machine learning: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict)

* Data mining: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input)

* Bioinformatics: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence)

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

I have recently taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out
of Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-
distance from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Also if you know of a good recruiter based out of Bay Area or NYC, would
appreciate a connect.

I have posted and have hired a few good candidates from Who's Hiring threads.
Since my first post, we have now released a product and also secured a payment
bank license. We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass
transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

------
awwaiid
Optoro ([http://optoro.com](http://optoro.com)) | Washington, DC | ONSITE |
Fulltime | Ruby Dev, Sr Mobile Dev (iOS & Android), Director of Platform
Stability

Each year, 10-15% of all inventory is returned or deemed excess, which poses a
$500B problem for retailers nationwide. Our mission is to champion the world's
returned and excess goods, create unmatched value and power the future of
sustainable commerce. Optoro's software & eCommerce platform provides a better
way of dealing with those goods – delivering better value for clients,
offering amazing deals to consumers and keeping items out of landfills.

We program primarily in Ruby (Rails) and Javascript (AngularJS), but are
increasingly building native mobile applications (Android and iOS). In all
roles you'll be a member of a team (currently we have 7), working closely with
business partners to build our products and solve problems.

For the Ruby Dev, we are looking to hire 2-3 more people in the mid-to-Sr
experience range.

For the Sr Mobile Dev position we'd love to find someone who can take on some
leadership (at least technical) responsibilities, covering both platforms.

The newly created Director of Platform Stability will be responsible for
delivering enterprise-grade stability in all of Optoro’s products. The
Director will build and lead a team whose primary responsibility will be to
ensure that Optoro is meeting all committed Service Level Agreements (SLAs),
both internal and external. More details in the full posting.

We can offer relocation for a great candidate.

Get details and apply at
[http://optoro.com/careers/join](http://optoro.com/careers/join)

------
ksomer
UnifyID | [https://unify.id](https://unify.id) | San Francisco | ONSITE |
FULLTIME | VISA

Join us in fixing authentication at UnifyID! Hate passwords? So do we. We
believe that within five years, passwords will no longer be the predominant
method of authentication.

We are UnifyID, a StartX S15 company that is building a revolutionary identity
platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people to
identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

We are a well-funded security startup in San Francisco and we are looking for
enthusiastic builders to get in on the ground floor and work on some of the
most challenging technical problems around. The founders are from MIT and
Stanford and have worked together on a previous security startup that was
successfully acquired. We offer competitive salaries and awesome
perks/benefits, and are a few blocks from 4th/King Caltrain & BART.

Ideal candidates must be in (or willing to relocate to) the Bay Area. We are
currently seeking engineers for: Frontend, Security, Data Scientist, Full-
Stack, DevOps, iOS, Android. Do you want to help build the next generation
identity platform, and have fun while doing it? Contact us at "jobs at
unify.id" and mention HN! View open positions:
[https://angel.co/unifyid/jobs](https://angel.co/unifyid/jobs)

------
neuroid
Paperless Receipts | [http://ereceipts.co.uk](http://ereceipts.co.uk) |
London, UK | Full Time | ONSITE

Our eReceipts platform enables retailers to capture vast quantities of
transaction data and provides the insight to help them garner a deep
understanding of their customers. We work with companies that include Argos,
Halfords, Debenhams, Maplin and French Connection, among others. Our receipt
count is currently at 236M and increases by roughly 3.7M receipts per week.

We are looking for a talented software engineer to help us expand our SaaS
platform and introduce new and exciting features.

Most of our code base is written in Python, therefore strong Python skills are
a must, but experience with Java, C#, and Lua would also be useful.

Our backend stack includes Pyramid, Celery, MySQL, MongoDB, InfluxDB and
Elasticsearch, and is hosted at Rackspace on a number of Debian VMs. Our
development process is built around Git, Review Board, Buildbot and a couple
of thousand tests. We deploy with Ansible.

If you are interested, or have further questions, drop an e-mail to
jobs@ereceipts.co.uk.

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like languages such as Python, JS, C, D, Lua, Erlang, AWS, and/or
petabytes of data, this is your dream job.

AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech companies, already producing
$100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

To give an idea how we work, recently we launched a new product on top of a
novel data processing pipeline on AWS using Docker, read more about it here:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-
pipelines-d...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-pipelines-
docker.html)

and more about our approach to data science, see here

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factoriz...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factorization-machines.html)

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

------
brucehart
PreTalen - [http://www.pretalen.com](http://www.pretalen.com) | Dayton, OH |
ON SITE

PreTalen Ltd. is a rapidly growing, employee-owned company that is looking for
engineers specializing in digital signal processing, reverse engineering,
cyber security and embedded systems. Due to the nature of our work, you need
to be a U.S. Citizen who is eligible to receive a security clearance. This is
an opportunity to work with smart engineers in a fun hacker-type culture.
You'll be working on challenging problems and really pushing your engineering
skills to the limit.

Here is one of the positions that we are currently looking to fill:

===Digital Signal Processing Engineer===

Responsibilities:

-Processing digital signals using SDR technologies

-Development of DSP algorithms in C/C++ or Python

-Use of Linux based SDK's and DSP frameworks (i.e. GnuRadio)

-Embedded DSP circuit design and reverse engineering

-Engineering wireless technologies and systems

Requirements:

-Bachelor’s Degree or 3 years experience in a DSP related field

-C or Python development experience

-Ability to work with Linux based operating systems

-Wireless security background is desired

-Experience using SDR peripherals (i.e. USRP, HackRF)

More job descriptions can be found on our web site at:
[https://www.pretalen.com/careers](https://www.pretalen.com/careers)

For questions about open positions or to submit your resume, contact
careers@pretalen.com .

\-----

------
yesthatallen
Watchman Monitoring | REMOTE Las Vegas, NV or Baton Rouge, LA

(mostly) Backend Developer

We are looking for a software engineer/developer who can help architect and
build our backend as we scale to millions of IT professionals using Watchman
Monitoring. This means working on architecting the data layer as well as
developing and extending backend Ruby based services, and APIs. Candidates
should have prior experience working with some AWS services, and be able to
speak to their experience working in maintaining codebases and datastores as
they grow to support increasing numbers of users.

Email - contact@watchmanmonitoring.com

Working at Watchman Monitoring

\- We're an active team, and you get to touch a lot of things. Our stack is
primarily Ruby, coffeescript, MySQL, Redis, and AWS on the backend as well as
clients created with Javascript/HTML/CSS, Python and C#. It’s a great
opportunity to learn and own big parts of a product.

\- In almost every role we’re constantly growing to meet new scale demands --
you’ll have the opportunity to impact the culture of Watchman Monitoring and
the direction that growth takes.

\- Experience working with remote teams on ongoing projects required

\- We are well funded, profitable, and have an experienced team. You'll work
side by side with a small team of creators & leads who work together to
deliver software that adds value and saves time for its users.

\- Our subscribers love what we’re doing. You’ll get to hear as they cheer the
work we do, and continue to make their lives easier, more profitable, and save
data & downtime along the way.

\- We pride ourselves on an environment that balances work & life. We want
people to be excited about what they are working on and always learning. We
encourage new ideas, alternate opinions, and we do our best to let ideas stand
on their own.

------
plethora
Plethora | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

At Plethora we're building a fully automated CNC milling service so engineers
can prototype precision aluminum parts in days, not weeks. We believe in a
world of abundance where everyone has access to the powers of creation, for
everything from new product development, prototyping, and rapid manufacturing,
to scientific experiments, maker projects, and artistic works.

We're a thoughtful, engineer-lead company, growing fast and looking for
talented programmers, designers, and managers for the following roles amongst
others:

\- Computational Geometry Software Engineer

\- Computational Mechanics/Physical Simulation Engineer

\- Senior Lead Front-end Engineer (Javascript)

\- Senior Software Engineer (C# and .NET)

\- Backend Engineer

\- Test/QA Automation Engineer

\- Head of Product

\- Head of Engineering

\- Product Manager(s)

\- Lead Product Designer (UI/UX)

If you're a designer, feel free to reach out to me personally – we're building
a forward-thinking design team inspired by the Bauhaus, Eliot Noyes, etc. I'm
morgan@plethora.com.

[https://www.plethora.com/careers](https://www.plethora.com/careers) |
careers@plethora.com

------
donw
Skyscanner | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | full-time employee or freelance

We are looking for both a fullstack web developer and an iOS programmer to
join our Tokyo team, located just across the moat from the Imperial Palace.

At Skyscanner, you will work on a constantly-evolving product used on a daily
basis by millions of people, all of them trying to get from Point A to Point
B. Why Point B is so enticing in the first place is something we have yet to
figure out.

This should sound both exciting and terrifying at the same time.

In practical terms, this means that you should feel that writing tests before
writing code is The Right Way To Do Things. You should have strong opinions on
technical issues, but also be able to work productively with the team even if
they disagree with those opinions. And you should be excited at the idea of
working in a balanced team, not just with other software engineers, but also
with designers, marketers, and people of the sales persuasion.

You will also need to be comfortable tackling hard problems that you only
loosely understand, and be willing to treat every line of code that you write
as part of a massive science project -- which means that you might have to
throw that code away if the experiment doesn't pan out.

I'm not going to lie: this is challenging work. But not a challenging work
envrionment.

We support each other as a team. If you need something -- a book, a tool, a
training course -- we will make that happen. We focus on Doing What Works,
rather than Doing What Is Least Likely To Get Us In Trouble. And perhaps most
importantly, we work at a sustainable pace. At the end of the day, we go home
for dinner with our families and time with our friends.

If this sounds interesting to you, then let's chat.

don.werve@skyscanner.jp

------
wallawe
WayUp (formerly Campus Job - YCW15) -
[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

WayUp is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time jobs,
internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students. Everyone
remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their first
job. We democratize hiring by enabling all companies, no matter how big a
recruiting team you have (or don't), to easily reach amazing students all over
the country. You can read more about us at
[http://press.wayup.com](http://press.wayup.com).

We are one of the quickest-growing companies from our batch (we launched a
little over a year ago and we're already 32+ people!), and we're growing out
our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love getting features
in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our users and making the
experience of finding a job better, and you should be too. We raised our
Series A and we're looking for all types of roles:

\- Senior Engineering Lead (Python, previous leadership experience - help us
scale our team and develop great engineering processes)

\- Back-end developer (Python/Django, knowledge of or willingness to learn
DevOps)

\- Front-end developer (AngularJS preferred but not required)

\- B2B Product Manager (previous PM experience ideal)

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway!

We're based in New York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college
students all day long :) Come join us!
[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

------
Darinspired
Spire Global - [http://www.spire.com](http://www.spire.com) | Locations:
Glasgow; San Francisco; Singapore; Boulder | Onsite only

Spacecraft Operations Engineer | Platform Engineer

We have several positions open in Software, Hardware and Operations. Please
visit our careers page to learn more:
[http://www.spire.com/careers](http://www.spire.com/careers)

Keywords: Satellites, Space, Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS,
microcontrollers, AWS, electronics and hardware, distributed systems and
networking, EE, PCBs, etc.

Overview: Spire is a nano-satellite powered data platform. We build and launch
small remote-sensing cubesats to capture valuable data for weather prediction
and Maritime domain awareness.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

~~~
plaguuuuuu
Sounds awesome, but requires some pretty specific domain knowledge!

Will Kerbal Space Program be sufficient...? :P

~~~
Darinspired
Haha, it could be. Shoot me a note darin@spire.com :)

------
daretorant
Rested | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE | Senior Backend Engineer, Founding Team

Rested is the digital health startup for sleep, and is working on a tech-
driven solution to give people a better night’s sleep. As the first senior
engineering hire on the team, you will have a critical role in the founding
team with early-stage equity.

You’ll have the opportunity to design and implement the technical
infrastructure for the backend systems powering the Rested experience. You’ll
also be leading the team in implementing best practices for security,
reliability and performance. In the future, you’ll also have potential
opportunities to direct and conduct research to define and build analytics
infrastructures centered around patient data.

More info and apply here:
[https://www.hellohired.com/restedinc/jobs/870-senior-
backend...](https://www.hellohired.com/restedinc/jobs/870-senior-backend-
engineer)

------
mmatey
Yewno | Redwood City, CA | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Full Time
| ONSITE

Do you know why X and Y are connected? We do.

At Yewno we are building the next generation knowledge engine. We leverage
leading edge computational semantics, graph theoretical models as well as
quantitative analytics to tackle the information overload problem. Our
solution helps people research and understand the world. We're a small team of
hands-on entrepreneurs with multi-million dollars exits under our belts.

Yewno's venture funded and our product is in private beta with leading
institutions. We are looking for team members who get things done, not like
talking about getting things done. We invest in technologies that help us
deliver great services and experiences, not just because they’re cool and new
or because we feel comfortable in them.

We are looking for mid to senior level engineers for multiple roles including
big data, API platform and machine learning.

If you are interested in learning more, ping me at: matt [at] yewno.com.

------
quadrature
Shopify | Canada (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo) | Full-time | Interns |
Onsite | VISA

At Shopify we build a platform that allow entrepreneurs from around the world
to quickly and easily setup a shop that will scale with them. We cater both to
merchants who are just starting out and well established brands who need a
reliable platform that will handle any traffic they can throw at it.

We're working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to reach their
customers and help them make data driven decisions.

Shopify is built on Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker,
Golang, Python, Mysql, Kafka, HDFS and Apache Spark.

If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a
look at who we are and what we're doing
[https://www.shopify.com/careers](https://www.shopify.com/careers)
[https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify).

If you're specifically interested in data-engineering roles email

franklyn.dsouza@shopify.com

------
robmixlr
Mixlr | London, UK | on-site

Mixlr[1] is an audio broadcasting company, providing rock-solid and
professional live audio services to radio stations, bands, artists - and tens
of thousands of other content creators, each and every month.

From designing and building powerful broadcast apps, to seamlessly
distributing live sounds to millions of listeners, our team delivers
indispensable solutions that are trusted and relied upon worldwide.

More info: [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs)

[1] [http://mixlr.com](http://mixlr.com)

\---

Current engineering vacancies:

* Backend Developer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/backend.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/backend.html)

* Frontend Developer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/frontend.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/frontend.html)

* DevOps Engineer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/devops.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/devops.html)

* C++ Developer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/cpp.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/cpp.html)

\---

Current product/community vacancies:

* Product Manager [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs)

* Community Manager [http://tech.mixlr.com/community.md](http://tech.mixlr.com/community.md)

------
drcode
Clojure/Clojurescript/Ethereum developer, based in Chicago, for a large firm
in the financial field.

Involves building complex mobile & browser UIs in Om Next and using the
ethereum blockchain system as the backend.

~~~
wglb
Mebbe you might want to put some contact info there?

~~~
drcode
Oops, my bad: lisperati@gmail.com

------
ra3don92
Common | [http://hicommon.com/](http://hicommon.com/) | NYC | Software
Engineering | ONSITE

Common is seeking a Software Engineer to help build our web products in New
York City. As an engineer, you can help turn the painful task of looking for
housing in big cities into a delightful product experience.

Common offers flexible shared housing that makes it easy for people to find a
place to live in major cities. Building a selective network of housing
communities in top U.S. cities, Common connects vetted members with secure,
flexible and inviting places to live within communities of their peers.
Headquartered in New York, Common was founded by General Assembly co-founder
Brad Hargreaves in early 2015. We're looking for several years of Full Stack
Ruby on Rails experience and a passion for building polished products.

Please send your application to: joel@hicommon.com

------
evaneykelen
Europe - REMOTE - Apply at [http://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/jobs/7652](http://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/jobs/7652)

ClubCollect has created a service for sports clubs and other organizations to
make invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online
payments: everything is processed via ClubCollect.

We're a small team (just 20 people including 7 programmers), we love remote
working but we also like to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and Elixir (+ Phoenix).

We value simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done.
You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

Requirements:

* You love Ruby, Elixir or both; * Fluent in at least one dynamically-typed, object-oriented language (e.g. Ruby, Python); * Several years experience with a modern web framework such as Rails or Django; * Experience with Elixir or Erlang would be great

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | SF/NYC | Multiple Openings | On-Site, FT | Competitive
Pay

[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

Percolate is The System of Record for Marketing. Backed by Sequoia Capital,
Lightspeed Venture Partners, and GGV, Percolate is one of the fastest growing
companies in enterprise software. Percolate’s all-in-one software platform
helps marketers plan, create, execute, and analyze their marketing efforts.
Over 800 brands including GE, Unilever, MasterCard, and IBM use Percolate to
manage their global marketing supply chains. Percolate is doing for marketing
what Salesforce did for CRM and SAP did for ERP.

Below are our top priority positions. Links included:

Sr. Backend Engineer (SF) - Data Platform
([http://grnh.se/1d3rno](http://grnh.se/1d3rno)) Python, Kafka, SQL/NoSQL,
ElasticSearch

Sr. Front-end Engineer (NYC) - Planning/Collaboration
([http://grnh.se/g2ntpj](http://grnh.se/g2ntpj)) Javascript, React, Backbone,
SASS, HTML5, CSS3, Grunt,

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Creative Workflow
([http://grnh.se/u1ploj](http://grnh.se/u1ploj)) Python, Django, Kafka,
ElasticSearch

Sr. QA Engineer (SF) - ([http://grnh.se/jx07pa](http://grnh.se/jx07pa))
Python, PyTest, Mocha/Chai, KarmaJS, NoSQL, Unit Tests, more…

Sr. Product Manager (SF) - API Platform
([http://grnh.se/67chiw](http://grnh.se/67chiw)) API Management

Please apply using the appropriate links. We are not currently using agencies.
Email: chintan@percolate.com

------
stimble
Procore | Santa Barbara, CA | Full-time | Onsite

[https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Procore-
Techno...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Procore-Technologies-
EI_IE691343.11,31.htm)

Procore builds the most used construction project management software in the
world. Our stack is primarily Rails and React on the web, with native
technologies on iOs, Android and Windows and a variety of backend services. We
are seeking experienced developers to make significant technical
contributions.

Developers have the opportunity to interface with every level of our
organization and frequently collaborate with our end users. Our culture values
autonomy and teams have the freedom to decide how they will work and solve
problems. Procore's development team is based oceanside at our Carpinteria, CA
headquarters on the bluffs overlooking the Pacific (just south of Santa
Barbara).

Rails - [http://procore.applytojob.com/apply/VKirK9/Senior-
Software-E...](http://procore.applytojob.com/apply/VKirK9/Senior-Software-
Engineer-Ruby-On-Rails) Javascript -
[http://procore.applytojob.com/apply/ZZSrtq/Senior-
Software-E...](http://procore.applytojob.com/apply/ZZSrtq/Senior-Software-
Engineer-JavaScript) Full stack / Platform -
[http://procore.applytojob.com/apply/uoYlE2/Platform-
Engineer](http://procore.applytojob.com/apply/uoYlE2/Platform-Engineer)

------
mattspitz
Dropbox NYC | New York City | Full-time / Onsite

At Dropbox NYC, we're a small, growing team making a big impact on Dropbox's
products and infrastructure. We work together on wholly-owned projects in NYC
ranging from web/mobile product engineering to lower-level infrastructure. For
example, the infrastructure team for Dropbox Paper
([https://www.dropbox.com/paper](https://www.dropbox.com/paper)), entirely
based in New York, is responsible for bringing this exciting new product to
the scale and stability required for general release.

Working on challenges that only a big company faces in the setting of small
office has been an incredible experience, and we've only just begun.

For more information about open positions at Dropbox NYC:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/nyc](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/nyc)

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA / Remote | Software engineers of all types

Zesty is changing the way companies serve food. We’re just two years old and
we already serve hundreds of companies in the Bay Area, including names you
know like Heroku, Twitch and GitHub.

Our post-Series A engineering challenges include recommendation algorithms,
health and nutrition, real-time logistics, live tracking and operations
scheduling and automation. You'll have freedom to work on the problems that
are most interesting to you.

You’ll be joining a talented, fast-growing team of fourteen Rails, Ember.js
and data engineers. We value solid communication and putting the team over our
egos. You will grow with and help shape the organization, stay at the
forefront of web best practices and enjoy the best office meals in the city.
Interested? Check out all our listings at
[https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs).

------
wordpressvip
Automattic, WordPress.com VIP
([https://vip.wordpress.com](https://vip.wordpress.com)) | Remote | Full-Time

We are a distributed company, democratizing publishing and development.

We are the people behind WordPress.com, which serves more than 15.8 billion
pages a month, as well as a host of other popular services, such as
WooCommerce, Jetpack, and Simplenote. We are strong believers in Open Source,
and the vast majority of our work is available under licenses like the GPL.

Our team members hail from nearly every continent and 43 countries around the
world. Come work with us:

VIP Wrangler - ([https://automattic.com/work-with-us/vip-
wrangler/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/vip-wrangler/))

Through our WordPress.com VIP program, we provide support, hosting, training,
and other services to some of the biggest and best WordPress sites on the web
(Time.com, NY Post, FiveThirtyEight, NY Times, NFL, Major League Baseball,
Reddit’s Upvoted.com, and hundreds more).

As a developer (aka VIP Wrangler) on the VIP team you are responsible for
working with and advising our customers’ developers (e.g., reviewing code,
making architecture recommendations, debugging, etc.), building and shaping
our products as a software engineer, and just generally Making Stuff Go.

Also:

Technical Account Engineer - ([https://automattic.com/work-with-us/technical-
account-engine...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/technical-account-
engineer/))

Enterprise Growth Engineer ([https://automattic.com/work-with-us/enterprise-
growth-engine...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/enterprise-growth-
engineer/))

------
IHA
Integrated Healthcare Association - Oakland, CA - Manager, Data & Analytics -
Full Time - On Site

We're a small non-profit healthcare group focused on bringing together
disparate healthcare actors to push the needle of healthcare quality and
innovation. With 20 years in California's healthcare space, we have the
connections, reputation, and expertise to make significant change.

* Do you enjoy creating coherent data models from many disparate data channels?

* Do you enjoy uncovering and conveying insights from organizing data?

* Do you enjoy overseeing a small team of enthusiastic professionals?

We're looking for Data & Analytics Manager to manage all facets of data
strategy and organization across our myriad of projects. Due to our company's
relatively small size, the role is very broad, and the ideal candidate is well
rounded, both technically, and otherwise.

If interested, please contact jobs@iha.org and include "Manager, Data &
Analytics" in the subject line.

------
bentlegen
Sentry | [http://getsentry.com](http://getsentry.com) | Full-time in San
Francisco

Come help us develop our open source exception monitoring service:
[http://github.com/getsentry/sentry](http://github.com/getsentry/sentry).

Sentry is a small team (just 9 people) with a beloved product, a long list of
notable customers, strong and growing revenue, and a commitment to open
source. This is a really good time to be a part of what we're building.

We're particularly interested in hiring an experienced JavaScript engineer to
help work on Sentry's React + Flux front-end, and contribute to our JavaScript
client SDKs (raven-js, raven-node).

Full list of roles is available here:
[http://getsentry.com/jobs](http://getsentry.com/jobs), or reach out to me
directly to find out more: ben (at) getsentry.com.

------
jsadow
Scoop | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer
([https://www.takescoop.com](https://www.takescoop.com))

The Scoop team has a simple mission: to finally make carpooling a viable
alternative to the solo commute by eliminating the hassle, sacrifice, and
frustration that has plagued carpooling for years. As we reimagine every
aspect of shared commuting using smart mobile-first technology, our
development team is passionate about designing and developing public (mobile-
first) APIs to support our app.

We’re looking for a smart and creative individual who thrives in a fast-paced
startup environment and has extensive engineering experience. You’ll work with
the infrastructure team to scope/design features and standardize best
practices.

Working knowledge and experience with the following is a plus: ▪ node.js with
Hapi ▪ PostgreSQL ▪ Python ▪ Git and Github ▪ Automated testing

Send us an email at jobs@takescoop.com if you're interested.

------
danielsht
Viv Labs | San Jose, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Viv is the next-generation virtual personal assistant, brought to you by the
team that created Siri. In addition to being far more capable and intelligent,
Viv will provide a truly open platform and marketplace that lets any developer
extend Viv's capabilities with new services. VentureBeat named Viv one of the
top 15 interesting startups to watch in 2016
([http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ](http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ)). Check out this article in
Wired Magazine to learn more
([http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/](http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/)).

Open Positions: \- Lead iOS Engineer \- Senior Frontend Engineer \-
Interaction Designer \- Web Developer \- QA Engineer \- DevOps Engineer

For more info and how to apply online: [http://viv.ai](http://viv.ai)

------
Ducotalent
Du.co | London, UK | Fulltime, onsite

Duco is a fast-growing software company that is changing the way businesses
around the world control their data. Our web-based reconciliation service,
Duco Cube, enables financial institutions across the globe to get to grips
with cost, complexity and regulation.

A FinTech Innovation Lab finalist and multiple award winner, Duco is leading a
wave of new, easy to use, self-service solutions for some of the world's
biggest businesses. We are hiring fullstack engineers, UI engineer and a QA
lead in London as we scale the team to solve challenges like performance
engineering, security.

Our team of 10 engineers, VP Engineering and CTO are responsible for
developing our product in Java, Ruby, Javascript and C++, there is a little
bit of python as well for good measure.

You can find our jobs at
[https://duco.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://duco.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/) or
email me peterdotchatterleyatdudotco

We have made some great hires this year, and hopefully can find even more this
year on HN.

------
latchkey
GearLaunch | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full time

Senior Software Engineer / Full Stack

[https://angel.co/gearlaunch/jobs/111349-senior-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/gearlaunch/jobs/111349-senior-software-engineer)

GearLaunch is a whitelabeled end-to-end ecommerce platform, including
fulfillment and customer support. We’re using great tools to build a solid
platform that our partners have asked us to build, and they love us for it.
We’re profitable and growing, just got a new office downtown in the financial
district.

We’re “all-in” on Google Cloud Platform, especially App Engine. The backend is
Java/Lombok/Guice/Resteasy/Objectify, the frontend is single page app
Angular/ES6/Gulp. You will be working in an agile, low-bullshit codebase where
we deploy as soon as features are added.

We’re looking for bright, hands-on engineers with a good testing ethic.

jobs+hn@gearlaunch.com

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco -- ONSITE --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Functional Web Engineer ([http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247))

* Senior Functional Web Engineer ([https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061))

Come change how millions of US students learn Math and ELA.

Super small, tight-knit team in downtown SF.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products, ever.

Big presence and stewardship of the community. Work with well-known community
personalities.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, preserve the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and is on the road to
profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React, Flow, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
achao
Uber ATC (Advanced Technology Center) | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time | Onsite

Uber ATC ([http://www.uberatc.com/](http://www.uberatc.com/)) is committed to
work at the cutting edge in mapping, safety, and autonomy. Come help shape the
future of transportation with us!

We are hiring across the board! Positions include Machine Learning
Specialists, Data Scientists, Full Stack Engineers, Python/C++ Engineers, Dev
Tools and Infrastructure, Perception, Localization, Motion Planning, Radar,
Video and Compression, Network Engineering and many more that you can find
here [http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php](http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php)

Feel free to email me at achao@uber.com with your resume, the position(s) you
are interested in, and a few sentences of why you'd be #superpumped to join
our team!

------
secondspectrum
Second Spectrum - offices located in Los Angeles (HQ), Boston, and Shanghai

Player tracking data is transforming the sports experience, and Second
Spectrum is at the forefront of this revolution. Leveraging unique
capabilities in spatiotemporal pattern recognition and machine learning, we
transform this data into highly specific and actionable analytics for
professional teams, while enhancing storylines for broadcasters and creating
new interactive experiences for all sports fans. Currently, we serve nearly
half of NBA teams, and have media partnerships with ESPN and FOX, among
others. We are also developing products across several other professional
sports, including football, soccer, and baseball. Our board and investors
include top names in Silicon Valley and the sports/media world, including
Steve Bornstein, former CEO of ESPN and NFL Network, David Hornik, Partner at
August Capital, and Mark Stevens, former Partner at Sequoia Capital and board
member of NVIDIA.

We are looking to fill a variety of engineering roles, in areas such as:

\- Full stack

\- UI / UX

\- Dev-ops

\- Machine learning

\- Computer vision

The responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that supports detailed
but intuitive analytics - to front-end interfaces that will appear on national
sports broadcasts - to scalable backend infrastructure that supports robust
video streaming - to ML and CV engineering which enables the semantic layer to
understand the game. Our software stack is based around Node, Go and Python,
and we also use C++ for our video systems.

In addition to these roles, we are also looking for experienced mobile
developers to help build out mobile applications on iOS and Android for a beta
consumer product.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is work@secondspectrum.com.
I'm also available for any questions you might have at karl@secondspectrum.com

------
sfanning95
IMPROBABLE // LONDON, UK // Full-time, onsite

2016 is going to be a big year for Improbable. Help us shape the new landscape
of strong simulation; solving new technical challenges surrounded by super-
smart people in a fun, entertaining office. We are creating SpatialOS, a
distributed, cloud-agnostic OS that facilitates simulation on an unprecedented
scale, allowing us to ask huge, "what if" questions of the real world.

It's a huge undertaking, it's massively ambitious, it's something we're all
proud to be part of.

Details on our crazy tech:
[http://improbable.io/blog](http://improbable.io/blog)

// WHO WE'D LIKE TO CHAT TO //

* Cloud systems engineers (Go, Mesos, Docker, GRPC)

* Distributed systems engineers (Scala, C++ etc)

* Build Engineers

* Security Engineers (Pen testing, architecture design)

* Engineering Managers

* Sales Engineers

* Everybody else who's interested in what we're doing.

www.improbable.io/careers for all roles.

------
brianr
Rollbar | San Francisco or REMOTE | Front-End, Full Stack, and Backend
Engineers | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com)

We're a scrappy, nine-person team (SF, Fort Worth, Syracuse, Barcelona)
building tools that make developers' lives better.

About us:

* We help thousands of developers find and fix bugs quickly

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Twilio, Heroku, Instacart and Twitch.

We're currently hiring across the company, and especially in engineering and
sales.

To get in touch, email team@rollbar.com or apply via
[https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/)

------
nullstring
Valubill | Bangalore, India | Engineering Intern

Reach out to: prashant245@gmail.com

Valubill is a fintech startup. The team comprises of alumni of the IITs and
some of the leading global b-schools. The team has significant experience
working with start-ups and large global organizations across the globe. As an
intern at Valubill you will be working as a member of a small agile team,
working through real world problems. You will:

1\. Gain hands on experience in implementing the full stack for a web
application.

2\. Get exposure to different technology stacks and tools for Cloud based web
application.

3\. Work in an agile environment with small teams focused on quick delivery

Desired Skills

1\. Strong working knowledge at least one programming language, preferably
Java.

2\. Should have experience front-end technologies (React or Angular). Exposure
to bootstrap, webpack would be a plus

3\. Exposure to AWS ( Amazon Web Services) Ecosystem would be a plus.

------
whodatninja
New York City | ONSITE | Full Time | Frontend Developers

We are looking for a Frontend developer to join our team based in NYC. We are
a well funded startup with a great team of smart and fun developers. You
should be passionate about all things UI and Design, as we will lean on your
skillset to produce quality work from prototype solutions to production builds
across iOS, Android, and Web.

Basic qualifications: \- HTML5, Javascript, CSS3 \- Able to produce production
quality code with unit tests \- Ability to work with backend developers as
well as Design team

Full Job Posting: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/110942/front-end-
java...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/110942/front-end-javascript-
engineer-videri-inc)

------
olivetti
Qualtim/Pushing7 | Madison, WI | Multiple Positions | ONSITE, Full-Time |

We're a multi-faceted marketing / web development firm. We're an established
(20+ years) company in the Madison, WI area associated with the structural
building component (think trusses and wall panels) industry, and looking for
some new additions to our dev team.

We're looking for a PHP developer who has an affinity for Drupal development
and an interest in creating customized solutions for a diverse set of clients
in a variety of industries. If you'd like to help us build a better mousetrap,
improve on existing solutions create entirely new ones, please get in touch.
Additional information and instructions for submitting a resume can be found
at [http://www.qualtim.com/careers/web-
developer](http://www.qualtim.com/careers/web-developer).

Pushing7 is also looking for a full-stack JavaScript/TypeScript dev. We write
custom Node applications, with the occasional SPA or Metalsmith-powered static
site, for a variety of clients solving a variety of problems - most recently
engineering ones. We use Angular 1.x on the front end, with Koa on the backend
and TypeScript along the whole stack. We've even gotten our hands dirty with
hybrid mobile apps using Ionic and Cordova. If any of that jumps out to you,
get in touch with me at nlange@qualtim.com; let's talk about your favorite npm
module. Additional details for this position can be found at
[http://www.qualtim.com/careers/javascript-
developer](http://www.qualtim.com/careers/javascript-developer)

I've been here for nearly eighteen months. It feels very much like a startuppy
company - on-site childcare, rec facility, shoes-optional, cool with remote
work - but with the work-life balance and stability of a "greyer" one. Madison
is an awesome town, and since 2014 has been ranked by Livability.com as one of
the best places to live in the USA.

~~~
alelefant
Every month when the "Who is hiring" thread is posted I search for "WI" hoping
to see more Wisconsin based companies posting here. Hope you can find someone
soon!

~~~
XaspR8d
Same here! Searching /, WI / is the first thing I do. Been averaging only 1
post per month lately from what I've seen, but it's better than nothing.

------
loganu
Seattle | Maybe remote | CTO | UAV / Drone programmers | DroneSeed.co

DroneSeed is bringing tree-planting drones, remote-sensing data, and
predictive analytics to the forestry industry. We're building a fleet of 15
drones to fly over forested areas and fire seed capsules into the ground with
pneumatics. It's pretty cool. We're a 4-person TechStars company in Seattle
_right now_ , we've got our first customers, and we're looking to hire in two
positions.

We're looking for a Co-Founder CTO. Ideal candidate will have experience
working with either GIS and Image processing, or UAV flight planning, as well
as working with large data sets. Capable of leading a team, the candidate will
be designing backend architecture, can estimate hours and evaluate talent.
You're keen to provide the software element to our hardware and business
skills. Helpful but not required experience includes: ArcGIS or QGIS, PixHawk,
Pix4d, AgDrone, Python, Q Ground Control, ArduPilot, Python.
[https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/115308-cofounder-cto-
drone-s...](https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/115308-cofounder-cto-drone-seed-
planting)

UAV Mission Planner: This position will be charged with owning the software
stack to allow 15 drones to be pre-programmed on how to plant tree seeds,
where to go, and how to land autonomously. You have 1-4 years experience
working writing code for mission planning software.
[https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/114965-software-engineer-
uav...](https://angel.co/droneseed/jobs/114965-software-engineer-uav-mission-
planner)

If you're motivated by the problem, equity, and are comfortable working at a
fast pace in an aspiring startup in a prestigious accelerator (TechStars
Seattle), we would love to talk. Candidate should consider moving to Seattle
for 1-4 months. (Housing may be provided depending upon need.)

Logan@droneseed.co , @droneseed on twitter, or PM me on HN

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is hiring Rails, Hadoop, Technical Product Managers, QA and Test
Automation Engineers, SDET's, Designers and more in Santa Monica, San
Francisco, and Austin.

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a
year ago. We've been around for 10 years and went public 1 1/2 years ago.

The company has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good
developers to help us grow.

See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full scoop.

We're using Rails and Python (Flask) to serve out all kinds of APIs as well as
consumer-facing web experiences and internal tools. Let's see; what else?

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. Remote definitely considered for the right candidates, but you must be based in the United States. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions),

and give stock options and performance bonuses. We also pay for your gym
membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, React, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled and REMOTE options are available under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
jewels48514
Zocdoc is hiring in NYC!!! We are the largest tech start up in NYC, .NET shop
and on the cutting edge of healthcare tech.
[https://www.zocdoc.com/](https://www.zocdoc.com/)

We are looking for:

Principal Engineers Senior Software Engineers Front End Engineers Front Eng
Engineering Manager Senior Engineering Manager/ EM Product Managers UX
Designer/Design Manager IT Security Leadership

Email me at julie.mercurio@zocdoc.com if you are interested with a link to
your Linkedin Profile!

Follow us on Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/zocdoc](https://www.linkedin.com/company/zocdoc)
Facebook: [https://www.facebook.com/Zocdoc/](https://www.facebook.com/Zocdoc/)

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio for Non-Techies" | Cebu, Philippines | Adventure Fellowship

engageSPARK, a not-for-profit business, is an engagement platform that
empowers NGOs to dramatically extend the reach and effectiveness of their pro-
poor programs. Customers tell us that it’s the easiest to use self-service
solution to easily and quickly launch comprehensive messaging, surveying,
curriculum, education, and decision tree programs focused on developing
countries via two-way SMS, Voice IVR Calls (roughly 40% of the world’s poor
are illiterate), and Missed Calls in 200+ countries.

Customers such as International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform in countries around the world to make social change in the areas of
Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response.
We've already changed the lives of more than 30,000 people living in poverty
and been used in 50+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship: [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
andylei
Addepar - New York, NY & Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is looking for engineers to join our growing Mountain View & Midtown
Manhattan offices! We're a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data
infrastructure of finance to foster openness and transparency.

Engineering is at the core of Addepar's culture and we are looking to add the
best, brightest, and most passionate software engineers to our teams. If you
are excited about doing the best work of your career in web development,
distributed systems, analytics, data, automation, or infrastructure, we want
to talk to you!

Contact us at:
[https://www.addepar.com/careers/](https://www.addepar.com/careers/) OR email
careers [at] addepar [dot] com to learn more.

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
      Backend Developer (Erlang, C, C++) - Montreal (ONSITE)
    
      Rails Application Developer (Ruby, PostgreSQL) - Montreal (ONSITE)
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
emilylee
MileIQ (MSFT) - San Francisco, CA - Full-Time - Onsite

MileIQ is looking for an Android engineer to join our growing team!

MileIQ uses smart drive-detection technology to automatically log your drives
and calculate their value. You get the reimbursement or deduction you deserve
with a minimum amount of effort.

You are an enthusiastic Android developer with a passion for great user
experience, interface and design. You take pride in seeing others interact
with your work and take feedback through user testing very seriously. You like
to prototype and iterate with code, then polish and ship.

If you believe in user-centric design, finding elegant and simple solutions to
complex and challenging problems and excel at solving real issues for real
people, we’d like to talk to you. We work in small cross-functional teams with
sprints, daily standups, retrospectives and demos. Transparency, communication
and accountability are core values.

Visit this link for more information on how to apply:
[http://aka.ms/Nz0n5e](http://aka.ms/Nz0n5e)

------
joubert
Netflix | Los Gatos, CA | ONSITE, VISA | full-time

Netflix is changing how the world discovers and watches great shows and
movies: from producing Originals to experimenting with new UI ideas and
personalization algorithms, we care about delighting our customers through
great storytelling.

What is the future of TV?

Our group creates the next-generation user experiences that define the future
of entertainment in the home.

We are looking for a talented _UI engineering manager_ to lead the team that
builds our _video experiences for TV devices_.

Millions of customers around the world use your team’s work every day.

Apply at
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/860644](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/860644)
or email me at jnel@netflix.com

------
ArianaKing
Dispatchr is looking for a Lead Software Engineer to join our team!

Dispatchr is building the world’s most sophisticated fleet management software
using the power of predictive analytics and mobile technology. With less than
two years of operation, we have already secured contracts with the nation’s
largest utility providers. Dispatchr is backed by some of the Valley’s top
venture firms and run by visionary computer scientists and entrepreneurs.

Located in the heart of SoMa, Dispatchr offers an engaging work environment
where you will address compelling and challenging problems. At Dispatchr you
have the ability to make a real difference; safeguarding millions who depend
on the safe, reliable delivery of energy.

Please email your resume to ariana@dispatchr.com; or apply through indeed:
[http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Dispatchr/jobs/Lead-Software-
Engin...](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Dispatchr/jobs/Lead-Software-
Engineer-86e2600528c4f492?q=dispatchr)

------
DanielleEZ
EquityZen | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time EquityZen improves the way
startup employees are paid. We unlock the value of their equity compensation
in a way that benefits all key players: the shareholder, the company, and the
investor. We build industry-defining technology as the premier platform for
private placements. Why join EquityZen?Our promise to you: you will learn
more, faster than you can imagine. * Software Engineers (python, django,
JS/Bootstrap/angularJS, PG, AWS) Full Stack, Front End, and Back End Meet us &
get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
yareto
Yareto GmbH | Neuss, Germany | ONSITE | full-time

We post our job-ad in German, because it's mandatory to understand and speak
German for this position.

Für die Realisierung moderner Softwarelösungen im Bereich Web und Java
Enterprise suchen wir per sofort für den Standort Neuss eine/n Full-Stack
Softwareentwickler/in.

Ihr interessantes Aufgabengebiet \- Mitarbeit in einem interdisziplinären und
agilen Team \- Gestaltung und Entwicklung von Software mit Hilfe moderner
Software Technologien \- Analyse von Anforderungen in Zusammenarbeit mit den
Fachexperten und Entwicklung von Lösungskonzepten \- Implementierung von
anspruchsvollen Softwarelösungen ist ebenfalls Teil Ihres Aufgabengebietes

Ihr Profil u.a. \- Fundierte Kenntnisse in den Bereichen Java, JEE, EJB, CDI,
XSD \- Fundierte Kenntnisse in den Bereichen JavaScript, CSS und HTML5 und
idealerweise AngularJS \- Erfahrungen mit agiler Softwareentwicklung

Weitere Details:
[http://www.yareto.de/#!karriere/cipy](http://www.yareto.de/#!karriere/cipy)

------
RandomChance
Wilmington NC, US | On-site | Full-Time

.NET / C# Developer

Bonus points for: * WPF/XAML * Messaging Systems * ASP.NET * Experience
Delivering Software

Kraybill and Associates, small (8) tight knit firm specializing in
applications for the Nuclear industry. We get to work on some cool stuff, but
it's kinda hard to advertise.

Tech-Stack is mostly Microsoft, source control is TFS backed by git.

[http://jobview.monster.com/GetJob.aspx?JobID=163900931&aid=3...](http://jobview.monster.com/GetJob.aspx?JobID=163900931&aid=32179263&uid=10001031504D583057CCF1B17ADCEFC262D7F63F39F39D304133D46F2E1E451FBDBE954762337E4F167F57EA556ECD49B69F8204404A19ADB258D6A6849FEC529373DD0FED8BE0DD23C6C0B049E23725EEBE20&WT.mc_n=JSAHG10&jvs=e,ar,l,1)

------
markoa
Semaphore CI | Europe +-4h | Full-time | REMOTE

Looking for senior software engineers into Ruby, Elixir, microservices and
high scalability.

You’ll be in good company: less than 10 engineers made Semaphore a
bootstrapped and profitable CI/CD product used by CoreOS, 500px, Lexmark,
General Assembly and many others
([https://semaphoreci.com/about](https://semaphoreci.com/about)).

Our way is to double down on great user experience and high performance, treat
our customers as we’d like to be treated, and make continuous delivery
practices more accessible to developers.

Apply at:
[https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/163809](https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/163809)

------
vaxtrac
VaxTrac | QA Software Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

Job Description: VaxTrac is looking for a talented QA engineer who shares our
passion for making a difference in the world. We build tools to improve the
delivery of health care to those that need it most.

Skills and Requirements

\+ Experience programming web, mobile or desktop applications

\+ Knowledge of automated testing methods and tools

\+ Extraordinary skill in distilling and communicating complex concepts

\+ Ability to write simple and clear documentation

\+ Eagerness to travel and spend time in remote corners of the globe

Bonus points

\+ Experience writing or testing native Android applications

\+ Computational data analysis experience

\+ A keen eye for visual elements and design

\+ French language fluency

\+ Primary or secondary technical support experience

\+ Bachelor's degree or higher in a technical discipline

Benefits

\+ Unlimited vacation policy

\+ Medical, Dental, and Vision Insurance

\+ 401k match

\+ Great office space w/ beer tap

\+ Flexible remote work policy

Please email a cover letter and resume to careers@vaxtrac.com

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Rails Engineers/Javascript Engineers/Data Engineers/Data
Scientists - Mountain View, CA and Philadelphia, PA - Full-time - Onsite

RealScout helps real estate agents sell more homes. Our aim is to provide
better transparency between home sellers and buyers to create a more efficient
marketplace.

We pair program [1], hold hack days every other Friday [2], and have recently
improved test coverage from 45% to 85%. The focus seems to be paying off: The
number of home purchases powered by RealScout tripled in 2015 and our user
base has grown 400% since July.

We're on the way to Series B being previously backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir
founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date).

If you're interested in helping shape and mold engineering culture and
technology [3] in a small and growing team, feel free to reach me at chris
(at) realscout.com!

[1] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-
reviews/](http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-reviews/)

[2] -
[https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976](https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976)

[3] - [https://github.com/RealScout/redux-infinite-
scroll](https://github.com/RealScout/redux-infinite-scroll) |
[http://eatcodeplay.com/on-the-road-to-a-better-
elasticsearch...](http://eatcodeplay.com/on-the-road-to-a-better-
elasticsearch-location-typeahead/) | [http://eatcodeplay.com/installing-gpu-
enabled-tensorflow-wit...](http://eatcodeplay.com/installing-gpu-enabled-
tensorflow-with-python-3-4-in-ec2/) |
[http://g.raphaelli.com/2015/11/13/docker-data-container-
snap...](http://g.raphaelli.com/2015/11/13/docker-data-container-
snapshots.html)

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA

Come join Iterable. We are 12 people bringing the growth hacking tools that
consumer Internet companies like Twitter/Facebook build internally to other
large-scale companies. We aim to build the best user growth engine on the
planet. It's crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the
technology and capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century.

Our team of hackers and thinkers is from quant finance/Twitter/Google, (we
built large parts of Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is
to build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing
in any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction
markets or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely
functional data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and
generally create a learn-and-teach environment here. This is an opportunity to
join a super-fast growing startup, in a huge market and with a great team,
while it's still early.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
        - Scale our messaging API
        - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
        - Write software to build machine learned user models 
        - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
        - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform

Some aspects of our culture that make us different: \- We are all very focused
on self improvement \- Our company has egalitarian and transparent values
(work when you want, on what you want) \- We are chill and empathetic people
\- The company is completely transparent Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - Elasticsearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ

You'll get to work with us at our office at 5th and Market in San Francisco.
If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you, please email
me: andrew at my company name

~~~
untitledwiz
I got a chance to meet some these guys and they're all great!

~~~
jetcom
Appreciate it!

------
valish
CoverHound | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | UX / UI Designer

We are modernizing the way people shop for auto, renters, and home insurance
by providing accurate, transparent choice and competitive rates. We emphasize
innovation, engagement, and education in designing our products to effectively
reach and expand our target market. The Product team is currently looking for
a talented UX / UI Designer who is passionate about shaping people’s
perception and experience for insurance shopping through exceptional design.

Apply via listing:
[https://coverhound.com/job_detail/23](https://coverhound.com/job_detail/23)
Or Email: andrew _at_ coverhound.com

------
tisdaled
Washington D.C. Django/Python Full-Stack Developer Onsite

What You'll Be Doing: \- Working with new product research analysts to
understand requirements for new product capabiltiies and build proof of
concept and ‘alpha’ functionality for new product technology capabiltiies \-
Identifying and incorporating new technologies into our product development
process to support new product capabilities \- Implementing tested, scalable
architecture & design to support future product scale-up \- Delivering rapid
iterations to shorten time to value from new product concept to functional
prototype \- Incorporating end user feedback into product design and
improvement

Must Haves: \- Bachelor’s degree \- 5+ years of professional IT experience \-
Experience working in an Agile environment \- 3+ years of professional
Django/Python programming experience \- 2+ years of professional JavaScript
experience \- 2+ years of experience working with data models for business
intelligence and decision support systems \- 4+ years of web development
experience in an established HTML5 framework (e.g. AngularJS) \- 4+ years of
hands-on SQL, both DML and DDL \- Experience with OOD, UML modeling tools and
the use of design patterns \- Excellent analytical and problem solving skills

Apply here:

[http://advisorycareers.force.com/openings/ts2__JobDetails?jo...](http://advisorycareers.force.com/openings/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a0KF000000FubqsMAB&tSource=)

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent) At OpenSignal we're using
mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all carrying around with us to
build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our first sensor network is for
wireless signal [1] where we are building a global database on the coverage
and performance of wireless networks (both mobile + WiFi) on a scale that has
never before been possible. Our second sensor network is WeatherSignal [2],
which uses the barometers, thermometers and hygrometers on smart phones to
crowdsource weather data and we have already published a scientific paper [3]
showing the potential of this approach. If the concept of crowdsourced sensor
networks appeals to you too then please get in touch. We are hiring for a
Full-stack Dev and a UX/UI Designer but most of all we are just looking for
smart, like minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills.
We're also backed by top-tier investors (we raised a $4million series A [4]
from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures & Passion Capital).

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

------
nthdesign
American Reading Company | King of Prussia, PA - ONSITE | Software Developer

At American Reading Company – www.americanreading.com – we create software to
transform students in to avid readers and learners. We need passionate
software developers, who will enhance, maintain and build next generation
applications to improve literacy in American schools.

We have an opening for an expert PHP+MySQL+JavaScript developer who wants to
make a difference in the lives of students!

Learn more at [http://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#SoftwareDev...](http://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#SoftwareDeveloper)

Send resumes to hr@americanreading.com

------
igordebatur
Uploadcare | [https://uploadcare.com](https://uploadcare.com) | REMOTE |
Clientside engineer, full-stack engineer | igor@uploadcare.com

Uploadcare is a File system as a service for web and mobile applications. We
handle every step of the file lifecycle, so developers and entrepreneurs could
concentrate on what really matter. We have thousands of customers from all the
globe, including Universal Music, Indeed, Georgia State University and many
more.

We're looking for people who're interested in changing the industry. If you're
core contributor to any js or image processing lib, it's a big plus.

For details, just email me

------
soroso
Iron.io | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | Operations Engineer at
Iron.io HQ

Hey all,

We're looking for Operations engineers to work on large scale distributed
systems at Iron.io HQ in San Francisco. We're the makers of IronMQ (our cloud
message queue) and IronWorker (our asynchronous task execution service).

Here are some fancy numbers to describe us:

* IronWorker has scheduled and launched over 1,100,000,000 Docker containers to date since we started using Docker (see [http://blog.iron.io/2014/10/docker-in-production-what-weve-l...](http://blog.iron.io/2014/10/docker-in-production-what-weve-learned.html) for more))

* All of those containers run 3rd party code on behalf of our customers

* We execute over 500k process hours worth of user code per month

* We serve over 5 billion API requests/month

* We run services in many regions across multiple cloud providers

Here's our StackOverflow company page with more details about us. (check
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/iron-
io](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/iron-io))

If you're interested in the job, send email to jim+opshn@iron.io with:

* Your Github handle

* Your resume or description of your experience and projects

* A short description of your favorite operations related project and why it's interesting

------
yvonne15
TCS Digital Reimagination Studio - Santa Clara is a new product innovation
team working with global clients to reimagine experiences. We are looking for
multiple senior IOS/Android devs as well as innovative thinkers able to work
in an environment where the future has yet to be defined. Also looking for a
senior Prj. Manager _____ SAMPLE JOB DESCRIPTION: We are looking for support
in the prototyping of advanced concepts quickly using the newest & emerging
technologies to create new experiences and workflows for our clients.

-Curious, passionate about tech, versatile, fast self-learner, interested in merging new technologies/frameworks -Good communicator, able to frame ideas in a design/UX setting -solid front-end & middleware -Experience with Aws/cloud backend, dev-ops/admin side -4-8+ yrs developing in R&D environments (Robotics, VR/AR, Startups) -expertise in javascript & frameworks (meteor/angular/react/three.js), C++ -Bonus: Github examples, WebGL, Three.js, experimentation with SoC’s (system on chips), docker.io, websocket, webRTC, blockchain, AR/VR, ROS/Gazebo

INTERESTED? Contact me: yvonne.g@tcs.com website: TCS Consultancy / tcs.com
Reimagination Studio website: coming soon...

------
tripmap
Tripmap | Remote | Full Stack or Backend Dev | Contract

Tripmap.me is a social map creation platform. We are a team of digital nomads
bootstrapping to build an unique product.

I am looking to bring on to the team a lead dev to build the beta.

Primarily responsibilities will be backend. We are looking to use either
Django as Node.

Ideally you have skills with Mongodb, Angular, and ExpressJS. There is a
frontend dev on the team currently.

We are all passionate about the project and our specific roles, and we want to
work with a developer who feels the same way. You must be team oriented and
able to communicate with other people. Not looking for a rockstar ;) We prefer
normal everyday people who just happen to be professionals in their area of
expertise.

This is a contract position, however it would ideally be a long term
engagement.

Requirements:

Minimum 2 years remote freelancing

Leadership experience

Proven engineering skills

Experience working with angular is an asset

Ability to give and receive feedback

Send a CV/Resume and any other relevant info to dan@...

------
AkunaCapital
AKUNA CAPITAL | FULL TIME | ONSITE | Chicago | Champaign, IL | Cambridge, MA |
Shanghai |

* C# Developer

* C++ Developer

* C++ Developer-Infrastructure Team

* Gateway Developer C++

* Hardware Developer: Junior or Mid-level FPGA Engineers

* Python: Trading Infrastructure + Compliance Technology

* Python Web Developer * Trading Core Developer (C++)

* Trading Strategies Developer (C++)

* Data Center Engineer

* Trade Support Engineer-Entry Level

* Experienced Trader * Energies Trader

* C++ Developer-Data & Measurement Team-Champaign, IL

* C++ Developer-Shanghai

* C# Developer-Shanghai

| Contact: laura.richler@akunacapital.com | Apply:
[http://www.akunacapital.com/#Careers](http://www.akunacapital.com/#Careers)

------
isalmon
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | Engineers

We have open positions for Backend (PHP, Node.js) and Frontend (Javascript)
engineers.

We bootstrapped the company passed $1M in annual recurring revenue, then
raised a seed round from some great investors, including Google Ventures and
Mark Cuban!

We take our work seriously, but not ourselves. We know when to work hard and
when to play hard (see some pictures on our website [1]) and we work on very
interesting problems.

If you're interested please email Katrina at katrina@datanyze.com!

[1]
[https://www.datanyze.com/about/#careers](https://www.datanyze.com/about/#careers)

------
rodrickbrown
The Orchard Platform team is growing! Join our talented team of engineers from
Google, Admeld, Bloomberg, and Lab49. We're currently hiring polyglot Backend
Engineers with a passion for Scala and interest in learning Apache Spark. If
you're a student of Martin Odersky and Bill Venners we want to talk! Our Stack
Spark, Mesos, Accumulo, Vertica, and Kafka.

[http://www.orchardplatform.com/company/careers/job-
posting/?...](http://www.orchardplatform.com/company/careers/job-
posting/?jvi=odkCZfwS,Job)

Send emails: eng@orchardplatform.com

------
jonathanee92
Think Big | Mountain View + NY + Boston + Salt Lake City | Staff + Senior +
Principal Data Engineers

Think Big is an engineering and analytics firm that focuses on Big Data for
clients ranging from startups to Fortune 500 companies. We are hiring
engineers in the cities mentioned on our career page.

[https://thinkbiganalytics.com/big-data-careers/open-
position...](https://thinkbiganalytics.com/big-data-careers/open-positions/)

I'm a data engineer here. If you are interested or want more details, send an
email with your resume to jonathan.edwards@thinkbiganalytics.com

------
l1nhp
PresenceLearning | www.presencelearning.com | SF, CA | ONSITE

Our mission is to help people unlock their fullest potential using telehealth.
We connect patients with highly experienced clinicians for live video sessions
via our award-winning platform and marketplace.

* We are the 6th fastest growing company in San Francisco. * Glassdoor Best Place to Work 2016 award.

We are seeking a Backend Engineer (python/django), Frontend Engineer(angular),
and Sr. Product Manager.

Apply:
[http://www.presencelearning.com/about/careers_jobs/](http://www.presencelearning.com/about/careers_jobs/)

------
erbdex
Reverie Inc | Bangalore, India | Full-time, onsite

Just 12% of Indians speak English and are already on the Internet. We aim to
make the Internet meaningful to the 20 million people who come online every
quarter, without a clue about what's happening here. People browse eCommerce
sites via pictures. No, Google translate doesn't just work. Take this example-
the hindi word 'khel' is 'play' in English. But is it the 'play part in a
game', 'a theatrical play', or even 'playing music'? This context is the crux,
and our secret sauce.

We're post series A and power Snapdeal, Ola, Practo and HDFC's localization.

 _Would you build the Eiffel tower or Suez Canal?_

The Eiffel tower was built to demonstrate engineering awe when France hosted
Exposition Universelle of 1889 and has remained the most visited monument. But
it is The Suez canal that is the most used as it solves a critical bottleneck.
If your engineering urge is to build usefulness for scale and you are willing
to shoulder a lot of responsibility, we need you.

Calling JavaScript developers to redefine the UI and UX of the Internet.

Technical knowhow:

    
    
        Proficiency in HTML, CSS and JS.
    
        Hands-on experience on frameworks like Backbone/ Angular/ React.
    
        Exposure to constructs of HTTP, RESTful APIs and websockets.
    
        Working knowledge of Git/SVN/Mercurial.
    
    

Ping me at abhishek.tiwari+hn@reverieinc.com

------
prateekdayal
SupportBee • California • REMOTE

SupportBee is the easiest way for companies to manage their customer support
emails. While staying close to an email like experience, SupportBee gives them
the tools needed to effortlessly collaborate with their entire team on support
tickets.

We truly believe in the idea of collaborative customer support and all our
plans offer unlimited logins. We are bootstrapped, profitable and hungry for
growth.

We are a 100% distributed team and we are well setup for doing great work
remotely - [https://blog.supportbee.com/2015/11/17/how-we-
work/](https://blog.supportbee.com/2015/11/17/how-we-work/)

Javascript Hacker - Frontend: To work on our single page frontend. More
details at [https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/102260-javascript-hacker-
fr...](https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/102260-javascript-hacker-frontend)

Ruby Hacker: To work on our backend. More details at
[https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/113370-ruby-
hacker](https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/113370-ruby-hacker)

Apps & API Developer: To work on 3rd party apps (for example integration with
Basecamp) and managing our API ecosystem. More details at
[https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/92171-apps-api-
developer](https://angel.co/supportbee/jobs/92171-apps-api-developer)

Please read our devblog to get a sense of the work we do -
[https://devblog.supportbee.com](https://devblog.supportbee.com).

You can apply by emailing us at hello@supportbee.com

------
ruraljuror
Massachusetts General Hospital | Boston, MA | full-time | ONSITE

My team at MGH is looking to hire a web developer to help build the next-
generation of telemedicine. Originally started 15 years ago to serve stroke
patients, our program uses video-conferencing, the website my team builds, and
other technologies to treat patients remotely. The culture is like a startup
inside the nation's top hospital.

We use .NET MVC 5 with C#. SQL and JS are obviously important as well.
Specific experience with .NET is not required, so if you are interested and
have web-development or OOP experience, get in touch.

~~~
ruraljuror
To apply visit the HR-written job posting here:
[https://partners.taleo.net/careersection/ghc/jobdetail.ftl?j...](https://partners.taleo.net/careersection/ghc/jobdetail.ftl?job=3005234)

Please feel free to contact me, Patrick Dillon, at pddillon@partners.org.

------
anewman15
Wirestorm Innovations | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | Onsite

We are looking for a Java Developer to join our team of global software
engineers. Our team is trusted to implement scalable, efficient, and
maintainable software products that solve complex problems.

You will be responsible for Java EE application development while providing
expertise in the full software development lifecycle, from concept and design
to testing.

\- Responsibilities: Architect and develop Java-based software applications to
contribute towards an elegant user-experience for our customers. Translate
software requirements into software deliverables. Offer your talents and
expertise to improve our software development lifecycle. Comprehend Continuous
Integration and Automated Deployment Infrastructure. Write well designed,
testable, efficient code. Ensure designs are in compliance with
specifications. Prepare and produce releases of software components.

\- Qualifications: BS/MS degree in Computer Science, Engineering or a related
subject Proven hands-on Software Development experience Proven working
experience in Java development Hands on experience in designing and developing
applications using Java EE platforms Object Oriented analysis and design using
common design patterns. Profound insight of Java and JEE internals
(Classloading, Memory Management, Transaction management etc) Excellent
knowledge of Relational Databases, SQL and ORM technologies (JPA2, Hibernate)
Experience in the Spring Framework Experience in developing web applications
using at least one popular web framework (JSF, Wicket, GWT, Spring MVC)
Experience with test-driven development

~~~
anewman15
Feel free to email me andy@wirestorm.us or apply directly here:
[https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=48](https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=48)

------
jameslesner
Catawiki, Amsterdam, ONSITE, VISA, Full Time

Data Scientist - Fastest Growing Tech company in Europe. Catawiki hosts weekly
auctions for collectors. Examples of past items we have auctioned off include
a lock of Napoleon’s hair, a mammoth skeleton, various large meteorites, and
the most expensive Lego set ever produced. In 2015, Catawiki won the Deloitte
Fast500 as Europe’s fastest growing company. Every month, our website is
visited millions of times by registered users worldwide.

Catawiki is looking for a Data Scientist to join its Data Science team. You
will be responsible for performing advanced modeling and forecasting on a wide
range of problems.

Catawiki is not a standard e-commerce company. Our data is fairly unique,
because we have very high item churn. This results from the fact that we
auction off rare and unique items run on a weekly basis, so we don’t have long
timelines to accumulate data on items. Therefore, out-of-the-box techniques
like CF recommender systems won’t work and you’ll have to get creative. In
addition, there is a lot of value that can be created by enhancing our
auctioneer productivity with machine learning techniques, for instance by
ranking item supply on their expected closing price.

Full job description and apply: [http://www.catawiki.com/jobs/job/data-
scientist?gh_jid=78118](http://www.catawiki.com/jobs/job/data-
scientist?gh_jid=78118)

------
Moishe_Brown
TrueAccord - [https://www.trueaccord.com/](https://www.trueaccord.com/) \- SF
Bay Area, Full Time, ONSITE

At TrueAccord, we’re changing debt collection for the better, using Machine
Learning to replace the industry’s current aggressive approach with one based
on relevancy. This is an excellent opportunity to make a big difference on a
small team. Check out this Wired article for more info:
[http://wrd.cm/1tPyALx](http://wrd.cm/1tPyALx)

Lead UX/UI Designer - [http://trueaccord.breezy.hr/p/06c9aaaf6005-lead-ux-ui-
design...](http://trueaccord.breezy.hr/p/06c9aaaf6005-lead-ux-ui-designer)

------
mikedoel
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH
[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We are hiring engineers and designers at our offices in Grand Rapids
or Columbus.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of
        technologies, which is a great opportunity to learn.
        In the past two years, we've worked with Python,
        Angular + CoffeeScript, Node.js, Ember.js, Swift,
        and Ruby/Rails.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we 
        each have lives, activities, and families outside of 
        work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are rare by 
        design.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, top notch benefits, 
        quarterly profit sharing, and more.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years 
        of experience building software with a variety of tools 
        and technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of 
        technologies, but you’re not afraid to use more. You 
        have some experience with web or mobile tech.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not 
        computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the 
        people you work with.
    

If you're interested, check out our website:
[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)
Also, feel free to get in touch with me: mike@mutuallyhuman.com

------
jnovek
Software Engineer | Austin, TX | OwnLocal (YC W2010)

Positions: Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer

TL;DR: Full-time, local only. RoR, Go, JavaScript, SQL, ElasticSearch but we
think you can learn these things on the job if you're competent. We treat
employees like humans and pay market rates.

Our web apps are Ruby on Rails but recently more and more of our stack has
been in Go. We've built a big API on ElasticSearch which serves billions of
requests per month.

We're interested in computer vision, OCR, speech recognition and video
transcoding because these things are all part of our bread and butter -- small
business marketing.

OwnLocal is dedicated to having a quality work environment for everyone. On
our engineering team we value collaboration over competition, respect work-
life balance and solve problems without blaming people. We have a "no
assholes" policy. We're big enough to be stable but small enough that everyone
still knows everyone else in the company. We pay market rates, $90k and up
(for a senior software engineer) depending on experience and have great health
insurance.

Learn more and apply at
[http://ownlocal.com/about/jobs/](http://ownlocal.com/about/jobs/)

------
roneil
KPCB Edge (Seed initiative at Kleiner Perkins) | Full-stack Software Engineer
| San Francisco, CA | Temporary (9 months) | On Site

Hey HN!

We’re KPCB Edge, Kleiner Perkins’ seed-stage initiative, and we’re looking for
a full-stack software engineer with React experience to join us for 9 months
in our San Francisco office. The role would be a great opportunity to work on
some data-heavy projects with us and figure out what your next move might be,
whether that’s starting a company, joining a company, or something else
entirely. There’s a bit more info up here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles](https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles)

To tell you a bit more about us, we spend half our time investing and half our
time building products to try to solve common problems faced by the founders
we’re investing in (happy to explain this further directly). Everyone in the
partnership is technical, and we ship code for the aforementioned products
ourselves. More about our current team here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/team](https://www.kpcbedge.com/team) and our
portfolio:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio](https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio)
(includes 3 YC companies)

Reach out to rrumburg@kpcbedge.com if interested!

------
kmoritz
Guidewire| Foster City, CA | full-time ONSITE

At Guidewire, we build insurance software for clients like Farmers, Nationwide
and AAA. We provide flexible, core systems that span the entire Property &
Casualty insurance lifecycle. We are a leader in our industry. We pay
competitive salaries, bonus and stock (RSU’s) as well as benefits. We also
have great work/life balance including flexible hours and work from home
Fridays. Yes, most Fridays. We were recently voted “Employees Choice Award”
Top 3 Best Places to Work on Glassdoor!

DevOps Engineers: We are looking for strong DevOps Engineers to help us build
a CI System (Must have Java or C#/C++) Jenkins/Teamcity. We also have a DevOps
Engineer role with CD focus and another with CM focus (Chef, Puppet etc).
Docker is a plus!

Additionally under this same DevOps Umbrella we are looking for a Sr. Tools
Developer (Java) and a Cloud Tools Developer (Java, AWS or other)

email Kimberly Moritz kmoritz@guidewire.com or apply at
[https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/category/product-
developm...](https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/category/product-development)

------
etjossem

       ____                       __  ____                   __     
       /\  _`\                    /\ \/\  _`\          __    /\ \    
       \ \,\ \_\     __    ___    \_\ \ \ \ \_\  _ __ /\_\   \_\ \   
        \/_\__ \   /'__`\/' _ `\  /'_` \ \ \ _  /\`'__\/\ \  /'_` \  
          /\ \ \ \/\  __//\ \/\ \/\ \ \ \ \ \/, \ \ \/ \ \ \/\ \ \ \ 
          \ `\____\ \____\ \_\ \_\ \___,_\ \____/\ \_\  \ \_\ \___,_\
           \/_____/\/____/\/_/\/_/\/__,_ /\/___/  \/_/   \/_/\/__,_ /
    
    

SendGrid | Sr. Software Engineers (Security, Platform, Test, and DevOps) and
more! | Denver, Boulder, Anaheim, Redwood City | Full Time, Remote Negotiable,
Interns

At SendGrid, you'll help deliver a huge portion of the world's legitimate
email. Our platform team works every day on tough scaling challenges, while
our quality and security teams make sure we're delivering the most robust
service possible. That receipt you instantly get after an Uber ride? Your
Airbnb booking confirmation? That's us.

The team is absolutely fantastic - we hire great people and trust them to get
the job done. We're a pre-IPO company of about 300 people, and we've been
growing fast ever since we got started in 2009.

More info and a place to apply:
[http://grnh.se/xes14l](http://grnh.se/xes14l). If you have questions, my
email's in my profile!

------
hyperlogic
High Fidelity -- San Francisco, CA -- Fulltime, ONSITE but Work from Home
friendly.

High Fidelity was created in 2013, our mission is to create a new kind of
virtual reality platform. Team High Fidelity has a deep legacy of expertise in
software development, social entertainment, peer-based recognition systems,
community development, and workforce mobilization.

We believe that both the hardware and the internet infrastructure are now
available to give people around the world access to an interconnected
Metaverse that will offer a broad range of capabilities for creativity,
education, exploration, and play. And by using all of our computers together
in an open shared network, we can simulate this space at a far larger scale
than would be possible by any single company or centrally hosted system. By
using a range of new hardware devices like the Oculus Rift, HTC Vive, Samsung
Gear VR, Leap Motion, PrioVR, Sixsense, and depth cameras, the experience of
exploring these worlds can be incredibly immersive and the interaction with
others lifelike and emotional.

We are looking for software engineers with solid experience in C++ and
Javascript to help us build the Metaverse. Openings can be viewed at
[http://highfidelity.com/jobs](http://highfidelity.com/jobs). To apply, email
us your resume or LinkedIn profile. Sample code and links to things you’ve
built are most welcome. hiring@highfidelity.io

------
elliottcarlson
General Assembly ([http://generalassemb.ly](http://generalassemb.ly)) | New
York, NY ONSITE & REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime

General Assembly transforms thinkers into creators through education and
opportunities in technology, business, and design. We offer classes,
workshops, long-form courses, and events in worldwide markets including New
York where we are headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, London, Hong Kong, Sydney,
San Francisco, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Melbourne, and
Washington DC. We also partner with Fortune 500 companies to spur innovation
through increased digital fluency and more effective approaches to
collaboration. We have small, cross-functional product teams that are
developing innovative new solutions to online education, and currently we have
various open positions across the engineering organization that we are looking
to fill. If you want to be part of a diverse team, working on challenging
tasks, and want to help the world expand their knowledge to better themselves
and their careers via education, drop us line. If you're in New York City,
let's grab a drink or a coffee and chat!

See our full list of open positions ranging from engineers to designers to
teaching opportunities at
[https://generalassemb.ly/careers](https://generalassemb.ly/careers). Please
feel free to contact me directly with your resume and any questions at elliott
. carlson - at - generalassemb.ly

------
fscof
New York City, NY | Full-time, Onsite | Front End and Full-stack/Product
Engineers

Bond Street ([http://www.bondstreet.com](http://www.bondstreet.com)) is a
startup focused on transforming small business lending through technology,
data and design. Small business owners are the foundation for growth in our
economy, and yet today’s banking system has left them behind. We’re building a
better future where access to financing is simple, transparent and fair.

Recently, we raised a $10m Series A from investors like Spark Capital and
Homebrew, and a $100m lending facility from Jefferies, an investment bank.
We’re looking for exceptional front-end and full-stack engineers (bonus points
if you have a financial services background) to join our product team, which
includes Tumblr's former creative director, Peter Vidani. You’ll be
responsible for helping to transform the business lending experience for over
25 million small business owners in America.

Projects our engineers work on include designing algorithms for instant risk
assessment, creating intuitive and delightful user interfaces for our online
loan application, and constructing dashboards for internal and customer use
that resurface small business data in ways that can inform credit use and
business growth. Send an email to our CTO at peytons@bondstreet.com if you’re
interested.

Can arrange visa as needed.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
jfeala
Software Engineer @ Caperna | Cambridge, MA | Full Time, permanent, ONSITE,
VISA ok

Caperna makes personalized cancer vaccines.

Our therapeutic vaccine will train the immune system to recognize the unique
genetics of a patient's cancer cells, and wipe them out. The Caperna
Bioinformatics group is building a software pipeline to take Next Generation
Sequencing data from a patient’s tumor, predict which mutations in that cancer
genome are likely to be seen by the immune system, then design and manufacture
a unique vaccine for each patient.

I am looking for a Software Engineer to help us build robust, fully automated,
validated pipelines on big genomics datasets. Our codebase is primarily
Python, and the technology stack uses Luigi workflows composed of Docker
containers running on AWS.

We are a small, fast-moving, independent team fully owned and backed by a
larger, well-funded parent company. Perks include great compensation, stock
options, catered lunches, and a team of great people.

If you are interested, please contact Jake Feala at jfeala@_.com, where _ is
the company name.

------
chollier
Quri [[http://quri.com](http://quri.com)] | San Francisco, CA, USA | Full time
| Onsite | VISA

We have open position for Software Developer, Senior Front-End Engineer, Data
Engineer, Senior Back-End Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Engineer ! see all jobs
at [https://jobs.lever.co/quri?lever-
via=eUrFrvwL9K](https://jobs.lever.co/quri?lever-via=eUrFrvwL9K)

We're looking for experienced engineers to join our small (about a dozen) but
growing team of focused, dedicated, and passionate technologists who thrive
using a variety of tools to solve real world business problems.

Quri is transforming retail execution by providing real-time, store-level
visibility into the performance of products and promotions in 150,000 retail
locations across 6,000 cities. Partners like Procter & Gamble, Heineken, Nest,
Unilever, Kraft, Nestle, Coke, Kimberly Clark and 200 other global companies
rely on us to unlock growth and increase the ROI of their $1 Trillion in trade
spend and new product introductions annually. Quri is powered by an innovative
combination of big data analytics fed through mobile technology used by our
on-demand retail workforce. Today, Quri is the market leader in Retail
Intelligence Technology providing the industry’s most innovative, easy-to-use
solution for transforming retail execution to drive ROI.

------
junkafarian
Lystable | London, UK | Full Time onsite |
[https://lystable.com/](https://lystable.com/)

Software Engineer (Python) who doesn't mind getting their hands dirty with
some frontend (namely React).

Product Manager (can be Contract) with a strong eye for design and UX.

Lystable is a platform for enabling people to work together more effectively
by streamlining the things that usually get in the way.

We're a seed stage company of 15 and growing quickly (this time last year
there were only 2 of us). The team is full of passionate and pragmatic people
that have a lot of empathy for the problem we're trying to solve. We were
finalists at last years TechCrunch Disrupt ([http://techcrunch.com/video/make-
contracting-simple-with-lys...](http://techcrunch.com/video/make-contracting-
simple-with-lystable/519313938/)) and have some really great investors and
advisors behind us.

We'd love to hear from you if your interested in joining the team or just
generally what we're doing. If so hit us up through
[https://angel.co/lystable/jobs](https://angel.co/lystable/jobs) or email me
directly on fergus@

------
bleftson
Clariture - [http://clariturehealth.com](http://clariturehealth.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Full Time - ONSITE

We’re hiring back-end and front-end engineers to help us revolutionize
healthcare marketing. The healthcare industry is way behind in adopting many
of the innovations in digital marketing, and as a result there’s a massive
amount of money being wasted on ineffective marketing channels.

We're a small team and we're still very early in the development of a number
of products. We can offer competitive compensation, a strong team foundation,
mentorship, opportunities for professional development and community service,
and twice-annual trips to Nashville!

Come help us build the future of digital marketing for healthcare!

We’re hiring:

* Back-end engineers (Python, Django, PostgreSQL) - [http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.acti...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8a788267521a85a901523760b3800a75&id=8a7882675262b55001526a978ae400bd&source=)

* Front-end engineers (AngularJS, d3.js, Foundation) - [http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.acti...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8a788267521a85a901523760b3800a75&id=8a7882675262b55001526a93e9e900b7&source=)

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | San Mateo | FULL-TIME| VISA

Slice was founded by Stanford Graduate School of Business entrepreneurs who
have built, sold, and taken companies, including FiberTower, SQL Financials,
and Clarus, public. Funded by A-list investors, including Eric Schmidt's
Innovation Endeavors, DCM, and Lightspeed Venture Partners. Slice has
attracted top talent, is building the most powerful e-commerce data set in the
world, and we are JUST getting started. We are hiring world-class senior
software engineers, sales, technical leads, data analysts, and machine
learning engineers. You will be surrounded by an elite team of seasoned
entrepreneurs who foster an environment of innovation, creativity, and
learning. You will play an instrumental role in product development,
subsequent iterations, and launches, an opportunity not found in larger
corporations. Slice provides the opportunity to network with and be mentored
in a small 1:1 setting by industry veterans and investors in the the heart of
Silicon Valley, and we are rapidly expanding our team in 2016. Come join us!

Website: [http://careers.slice.com/](http://careers.slice.com/)

Company video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Resumes/websites/portfolios to sean+resumes [AT] slice.com and CC hannahft
[AT] stanfordalumni.org.

We are always delighted to address questions in an informational interview or
call!

------
w-m
VideoStitch | [http://www.video-stitch.com](http://www.video-stitch.com) |
Paris, France [ONSITE] | Full Time |

We are focused on bringing the highest quality Post-production and Live 360°
video content creation software to content producers and creatives all over
the world. To provide live, life-like VR experiences of the real world, we
have built a set of software reducing cutting-edge video stitching to a few
milliseconds.

We made VideoStitch because we needed this tool in 2010, when we made a huge
360 video campaign for Renault. As there was no dedicated software on the
market to stitch our 360 videos, we created it ourselves. Our goal is to
deliver the fastest, cinematic VR grade 360 2D and 360 3D video stitching
professional filmmakers need.

Now we have over 1000 customers in 45 countries including entertainment, media
and Fortune 500 companies including Facebook, Red Bull and Sony Entertainment.
We raised $2.75m to date and have offices in Paris and San Francisco.

We are an awesome international team (speaking English) with a shared love for
360 video and upcoming VR gadgets. On the technical side we are mainly C++
hackers and UI engineers, computer vision engineers and applied scientists,
audio engineers and testers. We'd like to welcome new:

* Qt/C++ UI Engineers

* UX Designers

* Computer Vision Engineers

* Video Coding/Streaming Engineers

* QA/testers, for automated and manual testing

* General C++ Engineers for high-performance software

If your profile doesn't fit one of our open positions but you'd like to work
in 360 video, apply for "your own role" and let us know how you would like to
contribute to our team! Keywords: C++, Qt, Python, GPGPU (CUDA), Video codecs,
RTMP, HLS, SDI, Parallelism, Image processing / Computer vision /
Computational photography, QA, Testing

Our office is in inner-city Paris. We can assist you with the visa process for
France.

If you're interested, visit [http://www.video-
stitch.com/jobs/](http://www.video-stitch.com/jobs/) and apply to one of the
open positions!

------
Caseee
Wix - [http://www.wix.com](http://www.wix.com) \- Tel-Aviv, Israel, Remote
(travel required)

Developer Relations and Open Source Advocate

We are: Wix’s Research team. We’re super passionate about web technology and
want to show off everything Wix can do and encourage developers to use our
Open Source projects.

You are: Someone who knows and loves web technology. You have at least 3 years
in Developer Relations, including public speaking, presence in the open source
community, etc. You’re code literate and have some front-end development
experience. Travel doesn’t phase you and you’re willing to go to the end of
the earth to spread our word (but no relocation is necessary). You’re
comfortable working on your own and need a minimal amount of oversight. Bonus
points if you can save the princess in Super Mario Brothers (NES of course)
with just one life.

As a Developer Relations and Open Source Advocate, you’ll: Be the point person
for all of our open source advocacy and reach out to developers from around
the world. You’ll help manage our online community and presence in developer
forums, conferences, meetups, etc. Be a Wix evangelist in our various social
channels (Twitter, Stack Overflow, etc).

Sound like you? Apply below. :)

[http://www.wix.com/jobs/locations/tel-
aviv/positions/1983](http://www.wix.com/jobs/locations/tel-
aviv/positions/1983)

~~~
tomh
The application makes the job look like it's based in Tel Aviv. Can it instead
be 100% remote?

------
mts_
Grab | [https://grab.co](https://grab.co) | Seattle / Singapore | Full time
ONSITE

Grab is Southeast Asia's leading ride-hailing platform. We solve critical
transportation challenges and make transport freedom a reality for 620 million
people in Southeast Asia (Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia,
Thailand and Vietnam)

Our production scale is massive. We process thousands of bookings a day and
regularly see hundreds of millions of traffic data per month. When you push
out new code tons of people will see what you made within seconds. Operating
on this level is hard but incredibly rewarding. As a leader in an exciting and
fast-paced industry that is evolving daily, we are seeking talented engineers
to join our team. You will specialize in building elegant products that bring
our unique On-Demand Transport experience to millions of people, anytime and
anywhere.

Singapore:

    
    
      - Marketing Engineer
      - Senior Mobile Engineer (Android / iOS)
      - Engineering Manager (Mobile / DevOps / Full Stack)
      - Director of Software Engineering
    

Seattle:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer
    

If you're interested, please get in touch:

\- [https://grab.careers/](https://grab.careers/)

\- matias.singers [at] grab [dot] co (mention that you saw this on HN)

------
sheinrich
Euclid Analytics | Generalist, Backend, Fullstack & Data Science Roles | San
Francisco (SF), CA, ONSITE Only | euclidanalytics.com

We are seeking data scientists, generalists, backend and full stack engineers
with at least one year of industry experience.

Euclid Analytics is a small, tight-knit team of data scientists and engineers
focused on applying online machine learning and predictive modeling to
physical location analytics.

You can email me at stephanie@euclidanalytics.com or apply online at
euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/

------
hjhart
Wanelo | San Francisco | Full-Stack Engineers and iOS Engineers |
[https://wanelo.com](https://wanelo.com) | ONSITE

Wanelo is a way to search, follow, and buy from all of your favorite stores in
one place. It's used by millions of people who post tens of thousands of new
products to Wanelo every day.

We have two positions available:

• _True_ full-stack engineers. Someone who has familiarity from server
automation and writing bash scripts all the way to the user interface. Most of
the code written for this job will be in Ruby (Rails).

• iOS Engineers. Our application is 100% Obj-C currently, so experience with
that is a must.

We're looking for people with at least a year of relevant experience for the
position, but we also value people who learn quickly. We're into TDD, pairing,
and CI, with the understanding that these are just tools for the job and not
the be-all and end-all. We value our lives over work (we work from 10am-7pm
every day, but timing is flexible), but we love our jobs and the people we
work with. We're looking for someone who likes to get stuff done, go for
afternoon feelings walks (coffee + sunshine), and join in lunchtime debates
about the merits of tacos (hint: they are delicious). Let's talk!

To get in touch, email play@wanelo.com or apply via
[http://hiring.wanelo.com](http://hiring.wanelo.com)

------
benblair
Catalytic | Chicago, IL and Naperville, IL ONSITE | Full-Time |
[http://catalytic.com/](http://catalytic.com/)

We are a very early stage startup building a b2b product to vastly improve
team and business operations. We were founded by engineers with track records
of building hugely successful products and businesses. Our CEO Sean Chou built
FieldGlass as CTO from founding to a very successful sale to SAP. Our CTO Ravi
Singh has built over 300 mobile apps, founded several startups and is an
advisor to several prominent VCs. We recently closed a seed round with backing
from some of the top VCs in Chicago and the coasts.

Our stack is Node.js in AWS Lambda fronted by API Gateway and CloudFront.
We’ve build an automated testing and deployment pipeline around GitHub,
CircleCI and Slack. For storage we primarily use DynamoDB, S3 and
ElasticSearch. Whether or not you’re already familiar with these or the dozen
other services we use, together we’ll make sure you develop a working
knowledge of them and eventually a deep expertise.

We're looking for folks who are kind, curious and tenacious and who have a
solid understanding of CS fundamentals. Open roles are:

\- Conversational NLP Engineer - Senior-level - build our chatbot /
conversational UI.

\- Backend Node.js Developer - Junior/mid-level - help make sure developers
love the platform.

email me (VPE): ben@catalytic.com

~~~
emcrazyone
HA! I'm down the road from you in Plainfield with office in Burr Ridge. The
taxes in IL are killing us - have to get out. Curious, why did you incorporate
in IL? I'm based out of Michigan but expanded to IL last year. However, the
tax base is so high I'm looking for alternatives like office in Indiana. Just
curious....

~~~
benblair
Ha, yea. The Chicago region has a lot going for it but there are a few things
that are really painful. Cloud tax? Brilliant Idea! Despite that, taxes and
the like are modestly-sized constants. They haven't stopped businesses from
growing exponentially here and I don't think they're a reason (alone) to
relocate. Though there will certainly be edge cases where they add enough
friction to prevent positive feedback loops from kicking in.

For Catalytic, we'll live or die based on whether we can quickly find the
right colleagues and customers. This region has a lot of both. And there are
some very real advantages to starting here (big fish in a little pond, etc) vs
SF.

------
AndrewKemendo
Pair Inc ([https://www.pair3d.com](https://www.pair3d.com)) Senior Computer
Vision Engineer

Remote or ONSITE in San Francisco, D.C. or Kansas City

Pair Inc. is the leading Augmented Reality commerce platform on mobile with
leading manufacturers and a rapidly growing user base. We are building the
infrastructure of the metaverse one customer at a time.

Ideal candidates will have strong familiarity with real-time image processing
and embedded vision algorithms. You should have a working knowledge of object
tracking, feature detection, multi-sensor fusion, structure from motion,
object detection/classification, scene understanding, visual odometry, and 3D
scene reconstruction.

 _Required Qualifications_

    
    
        * MS/PhD in Computer Science, Mathematics, or equivalent
    
        * Strong object-oriented implementation skills (C++)
    
        * Familiarity with embedded hardware development
    
        * Deep experience with OpenCV
    
        * Experience applying machine learning to real-world vision problems
    
        * Multiview Geometry
    
        * Visual Features (SIFT, SURF, ORB, HoG, etc)
    
        * Visual Tracking algorithms and Visual SLAM experience
    

_Desired Qualifications_

    
    
        * Experience with alternative sensors (LIDAR, SONAR, Ultrasonic, IMU, etc.)
    
        * Experience with Deep Learning
    
        * NonLinear Optimization
    

Send inquiries to: contact@pair3d.com

------
mikegradek
Busbud | Front-end Developer | Montréal, QC, Canada - Full-time (Remote
welcome) [https://www.busbud.com/](https://www.busbud.com/)

Busbud helps you easily find, compare, and book city-to-city bus tickets for
thousands of routes all over the globe.

We're looking for a front-end Developer to join our team of talented
developers and drive UX innovations for Busbud.com, make the searching and
booking experience a breeze and build out a mobile website that makes native
apps jealous.

# Main responsibilities

\- Build fast, rich Javascript applications;

\- Style beautiful pages and make them _fast_ ;

\- Work with modern tools like React, Node and SASS;

\- Test test test - for performance, browser compat and multiple languages;

Requirements: 3+ years of front-end development, you're no stranger to HTLM5,
CSS3, Javascript, CSS methodologies (OOCSS, SMACCS, BEM), you're proficient
with a Javascript MVC (React, Ember)

# Compensation and Benefits:

Compensation based on experience, 4 weeks of vacation (3 weeks + holiday
season), Health Benefits, Stock options, Breakfast snacks, team lunch on
Wednesdays, happy hour on Fridays, Team Events

More details (and link to submit):
[https://busbud.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17](https://busbud.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17)
or write me at mike@...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RROTlX1QAx0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RROTlX1QAx0)

------
napoleond
SiteDocs is hiring junior and senior programmers to join our REMOTE team,
working on web and mobile applications for the construction industry.
(SiteDocs headquarters are near Vancouver, but our dev team is spread
throughout Canada and North America.)

We're a growing B2B start-up with dozens of employees, thousands of users, and
real revenue. Our mobile applications are built with Xamarin, and our web app
is built with React, but we don't necessarily care if you've worked with
either before as long as you're a good programmer who's interested in (and
reasonably good at) learning new things.

A job at SiteDocs means:

* Being responsible for your own piece of the product. We're a relatively small team, and our product is relatively young, so the features and components you build will have a meaningful impact on our users' experiences.

* The opportunity to teach (for senior developers) and to learn (for junior developers). Our company values continuous learning, and as a dev team we are more than happy to hire and train programmers right out of university (or self taught, etc).

* Market salary. Honestly, we prefer hiring people in low cost-of-living areas and paying them slightly above-market for their location. But we also have team members who live in Vancouver, so ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

If you'd like to talk, please email dave.noel@sitedocs.com with "HN Hiring" in
the subject line.

------
jamesrichardson
React/Node/Scala/Android/iOS (Swift) Developers | Sydney, Australia | Onsite
Permanent | Full-Time

We're a well funded Australian startup focused on making the world a safer
place and giving our users the comfort of knowing their home is safe. Or
watching the craziness of what their pets get up to.

We're developing better image recognition technology through neural networks
and machine learning, as well as developing easy to use hardware and software
that our users love.

Take a look at our products: www.cammy.com Take a look at our jobs here:
www.cammy.com/careers

We're open to overseas applications, however, we can only make a few visa
applications a year. Please email james (dot) richardson (at) cammy (dot) com
for more info.

~~~
zerr
What are salaries (for experienced) in Sydney nowadays?

~~~
jamesrichardson
Hey Zerr, as usual, it depends. I'll give you an anecdotal rundown with the
caveat that ours fall somewhere in the middle.

I'm discounting the traditional "point and click" development roles
(enterprise code to spec) and going more to the companies that encourage real
agile - mindset and philosophy. I'm also referring specifically to open source
(my personal experience):

Juniors: $45-65k Mid: $75-96k Senior: $100k upwards and thats the one with the
greatest flux. These are all ex. of Superannuation (now 9.5%) I would say if
you're a true "senior" i.e. able to independently develop features, run your
own sprints, mentor and handle Juniors, a subject matter expert for your
company; out of Startup, you should be aiming for $120k +, but then there's
additional bits like increased super, bonus, holidays etc. In startup, you'll
expect some of the base to be shaved for either stock/bonus etc.

Sorry there's so many caveats, but hopefully there's something useful here.

James

Edit: Of course if you're working for the banks, then this is all just words.

------
jackfoxy
Tachyus - San Mateo, CA

[http://www.tachyus.com/joinus/](http://www.tachyus.com/joinus/)

Head of Software Engineering

[https://jobs.lever.co/tachyus/404581b8-57bd-4ae1-9fdb-
aa9dca...](https://jobs.lever.co/tachyus/404581b8-57bd-4ae1-9fdb-aa9dca34270b)

We are already recognized as one of the world’s leading functional programming
and machine learning shops, and now we need to put in place the right
structures to grow sustainably and maintain our strong engineering culture.
Deep experience in delivering a quality enterprise product is required.

The right candidate has written code, led a team, even a team of teams, and
has successfully implemented code reviews, documentation standards, design
processes, project management norms, and release guidelines. Ultimately, this
Tachyon will foster a high-performance environment characterized by effective
collaboration and productive programming to consistently meet ambitious goals.

We use and are world-leading advocates for F# and functional programming
across the stack. Additionally, we have an elite scientific research team that
develops physics and data-driven models that we incorporate into our products
to deliver outsized value to our customers. The right candidate will be
excited to help design and iterate on the organizational interface between
scientific analysis and software development to optimize our process for
shipping our platform.

------
specialdragon
World First Ltd | Millbank Tower, London | Full time | ONSITE

World First is an established currency company. We have a medium sized IT team
looking for PHP developers to continue development on the existing World First
systems. The stack is PHP, RabbitMQ, Apache/Nginx and MySQL.

Job links below:

Senior software dev:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.Vtbc6cf_hs...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.Vtbc6cf_hsA.hackernews)

Software dev:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oqLm2fwj&s=AddThis#.VtbdEzouGk...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oqLm2fwj&s=AddThis#.VtbdEzouGk8.hackernews)

QA:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oCMs2fwC&s=AddThis#.VtbdRerkMr...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oCMs2fwC&s=AddThis#.VtbdRerkMrU.hackernews)

Others:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qj2aVfwa...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qj2aVfwa&s=AddThis&nl=1&su=fcYaVfwZ&page=Jobs)

More information available by commenting here, or emailing
victoria.bradford@worldfirst.com referencing HackerNews

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio ([https://www.tesorio.com](https://www.tesorio.com)) | Burlingame, CA
| ONSITE

Tesorio is a Y Combinator-backed startup that is interconnecting finance
systems between companies to create a world where B2B invoices & payments are
automated & simple.

Imagine a world where B2B invoices & payments are automated and require no
human interaction. That's where the world is headed and we want to be the ones
to make it happen. It does not make sense that companies have whole
departments dedicated to this workflow with the technology available today.

You'll help us build algorithms to determine a company's utility for cash,
integrations between accounting systems so they talk directly to one another,
help us build the next generation of B2B payments that is as simple as
PayPal/Venmo, and more.

We raised a seed round led by top investors including First Round Capital
(Uber + Warby Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft), Fuel Capital (Layer
+ CoreOS), Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures (early Facebook team),
Hillsven Capital (founders of Ariba), and Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail, YC
Partner).

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio](https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio)

Current tech stack: Python/Django, Celery, Postgres, React, Heroku

------
martingordon
Custora (YC W11) - [http://www.custora.com](http://www.custora.com) \- New
York, NY - Engineering and Data Science

Marketing used to be an exercise in one-to-many communication: billboards,
magazine ads, and - more recently - having a powerful social media presence.
At Custora, we’re helping to turn this model on its head, using mountains of
data to help our customers direct the right campaigns to the right users
rather than blasting the same message to the largest audience possible.

We're growing quickly and looking for great engineers. We're analyzing data
for well over 500,000,000 end customers, and this number is growing fast.
We're building a marketing experimentation platform that's usable by entire
marketing teams and we need your help to build new statistical models, to
build the infrastructure to run those models, and to develop creative and
intuitive ways of presenting our findings to our users.

We code in Rails, Angular, and Couscous, our distributed computation framework
that runs statistical models with R and Spark.

Our job postings are at
[https://www.custora.com/careers](https://www.custora.com/careers). I'm more
than happy to answer any questions and tell you more about us, so feel free to
reach out to me at martin@custora.com.

------
elizabethA
Make School (YC W12) | www.makeschool.com

iOS Summer Academy Instructor | Contract | On-Site | SF, Sunnyvale, NYC

Make School was founded in 2012 to empower students to build and ship
products. Our flagship program is a 2-year college alternative to the
undergraduate CS degree. Students learn CS theory, build and ship products,
and intern at tech companies before graduating. The curriculum is informed by
guidance from corporate partners including Lyft, LinkedIn, and CA
Technologies. Make School does not charge upfront tuition for this program -
students pay through their internship earnings and 25% of their salary for two
years after graduation.

Make School also offers a summer program, known as the “Summer Academy,” where
students 13 years and older learn how to design, code and ship their own iOS
app or game.

\--

Make School is looking for iOS developers to teach at their Summer Academy --
an 8-week intensive program where 600+ students of all ages will design, code,
and ship their original iPhone game or app in Swift. Our curriculum covers
product design, prototyping, user testing, analytics, and more.

This is a Full Time position from mid-June to mid-August (2 months) in San
Francisco, Sunnyvale, or New York City.

Apply at: [https://www.makeschool.com/jobs/ios-summer-
instructor](https://www.makeschool.com/jobs/ios-summer-instructor)

~~~
ausjke
Android camp too, please.

------
jfountain2015
New York City, NY (Union Square) | Vettery
[https://www.vettery.com](https://www.vettery.com) | ONSITE | Full-time Full
Stack Engineer

Here’s the gist: Vettery is a tech company, but what we ultimately do is help
people find their dream job. We are looking for self-starters who care about
helping people find a job the love! It’s pretty simple, we are looking for
hungry people with an energy to disrupt an ancient industry and at the same
time enjoying the perks of a growing startup.

Vettery engineers work across the full stack and are committed to optimizing
the experience for our users as well as our employees. A Vettery engineer has
input into the whole process of the company from business decisions to where
our tech stack is going. You will be involved in all levels of the products we
produce. There is a large variety of projects here and we strive to align
people with what tech they like to use or want to learn. See more info and
apply here...

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230)
PHP, Javascript, Angularjs, MySQL, Python, CSS, Sass, Bootstrap, Grunt,
Ubuntu, AWS, Vagrant, D3.js, Apache, Nginx, Git, Protractor/Jasmine

Benefits: Competitive salary Open vacation & sick time Medical, vision, and
dental insurance Vettery Perks: Annual Spotify subscription + Vettery shared
Brilliant Bicycles Frequent team outings, lunches, and team building events
Lots of free food - stocked kitchen + beverages

------
SlyShy
Travelytix | [http://guestfriend.com](http://guestfriend.com) | NYC, NY |
Full-time | Onsite preferred, open to remote

Travelytix is creating a SaaS product (GuestFriend) for hoteliers to more
effectively cater to guests’ preferences by creating new channels for
collecting user-generated data. We will help clients analyze their data to
increase profitability via up-sells and personalization.

We aim to achieve this by replacing hardwired, antiquated in-room phones with
VoIP on phablets powered by our software (applications and customized Android
OS), integrated with a cloud-based PBX. We're building a Java backend and
React frontend.

We're a three person team working out of a gorgeous penthouse in downtown
Brooklyn, less than minutes form every major subway. We're looking for people
excited to make a big impact and iterate quickly.

Looking for:

* Android Engineer ([http://guestfriend.com/android-engineer](http://guestfriend.com/android-engineer))

* Senior Front End Engineer ([http://guestfriend.com/senior-front-end-engineer](http://guestfriend.com/senior-front-end-engineer))

* Product Designer ([http://guestfriend.com/ui-designer](http://guestfriend.com/ui-designer))

Email: matt@travelytix.com

------
jonwarman
Segovia | www.thesegovia.com | NY, NY | SF, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME |
Enterprise software to fight extreme poverty.

Segovia makes it possible to identify, verify, and deliver cash to people who
lack access to banking. Over a billion people worldwide receive social
protection or economic aid, but NGOs and governments operate anti-poverty
programs without modern enterprise tools, resulting in significant fraud,
waste, and delay. Our beneficiary enrollment and payment products dramatically
improve the distribution of essential resources to those who are hardest to
reach.

Segovia is a venture-backed, mission-driven, for-profit company, and we are
hiring exceptional full-stack software engineers who share in our vision. Our
team includes the founders of cash transfer charity GiveDirectly and early
engineers from Facebook and Foursquare. Our investors include Reid Hoffman,
Omidyar Network, and Global Innovation Fund.

In the press:

[http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1](http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1)

[http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3](http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3)

[http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2](http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2)

Apply:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

------
slammer123
Meetup [[http://www.meetup.com](http://www.meetup.com)] | New York, NY | Full-
Time, Contractor | On-Site

Meetup is hiring for all different types of technical roles. From backend
engineers, to data scientists, to QA engineers, to mobile developers, we're
looking for smart and friendly people to help us to create community
throughout the world.

Come join us and build with us a platform to connect people and provide
experiences, not "things".

We have great benefits, 401K matching, (4 months)! maternity and paternity
leave. And really cool quirky benefits.

\- Free drinks, beer, wine and snacks \- Weekly free breakfast, weekly summer
BBQ's and very frequent and spontaneous celebrations. (I just had an amazing
bagel and lox for our weekly breakfast today) \- $500 smartphone/smart watch
reimbursement every year \- 17 vacation days a year to start + 10 national
holidays + 1 free vacation day if you attend a Meetup during your vacation! Oh
yeah, forgot to mention 2 "Summer Fridays" to get out of the city when the
weather is nice. \- Awesome location right in the heart of Soho in NYC.

Disclaimer: I've been working here for a few months and I love it. Check out
our open roles here.
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IHxNhwv](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3IHxNhwv)

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa
assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired. We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative
Companies in Canada".

\- Enterprise Sales Engineer -
[http://www.ze.nr/mOe6r](http://www.ze.nr/mOe6r)

\- DevOps Hacker with Social Skills -
[http://www.ze.nr/jqzHr](http://www.ze.nr/jqzHr)

\- Interwebs Mechanic (DevOps SysAdmin) -
[http://www.ze.nr/UWTmj](http://www.ze.nr/UWTmj)

We are also looking for founder-quality product people to lead cutting-edge
projects on web, mobile, IoT, and VR. To apply, email us with some thoughts on
what that means to you: product@axiomzen.co

Didn't find what you're looking for? Email us your own job description:
join@axiomzen.co

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
jevanish
[http://GetLighthouse.com](http://GetLighthouse.com) | San Francisco | Full
Time | On Site

    
    
       #### Looking for: Product Engineer
    

Lighthouse helps people managers with the essential soft skills needed to
lead, motivate, and retain their teams. If you've ever worked at a
dysfunctional, hyper-growth startup, or a big company wrecked by politics,
you've experienced how bad management can make work miserable. We're changing
that by helping managers with the fundamentals of good management.

We're a bootstrapped, profitable, and growing B2B SaaS product. Looking to
transition from offshore development to someone I can work with locally to
move fast and build a product customers love.

    
    
       #### Tech stack includes:
    

Rails, Capistrano, haml/scss, bootstrap, jQuery, Postgres, Stripe, GCal API

If you're looking for the chance to build an awesome product and grow a team
with the processes and systems you feel are best, this is a big opportunity,
with the salary + equity/upside to match.

    
    
       #### Full Description at:  
    

[http://www.jsco.re/7gln](http://www.jsco.re/7gln)

* Apply there or email Jason at GetLighthouse dot com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line.

------
mullwaden
Yepstr Ab | Creative front-end developer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE | Full-
time Yepstr is an online marketplace that aims to bring back the neighborhood
kid by connecting households and young entrepreneurs for local tasks. We are
well funded (by Swedish standards) and just released the first version of our
platform to app-store. Now we are looking for a creative front-end developer
to join our dev. team of 4 and help us make our product really come alive
(think animations, gamification, improved UI/UX, smoother rendering ...)

We are looking for someone who has... \- Strong Javascript & CSS skills \-
Experience with Reactjs or other front-end javascript frameworks \- An eye for
design and a track record of creating beautiful user experiences \- Big bonus
if you have experience with app development

If you want to be a part of a small team (meaning you have a big say in what
decision we make) and making the world a better place (by reducing youth
unemployment) then this might be the job for you.

Check out [http://www.yepstr.com](http://www.yepstr.com) and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EtlUOMbdPk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EtlUOMbdPk)
for more information about us and [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1468-yepstr-
creative-frontend/](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1468-yepstr-creative-
frontend/) for more information about the role

For more info please feel free to get in touch with me - filip@yepstr.com

------
koddi
Fort Worth, Texas (ONSITE, Full Time) Koddi
([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google, TripAdvisor,
Kayak, and other metasearch sites. We manipulate huge data sets to make buying
search ads easier and more revenue productive for our clients.

We work with great partners and clients (like some of the top travel brands in
the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude. Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Redshift)
    

contact@koddi.com if interested.

~~~
fweespeech
> Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
> REMOTE, INTERNS and/or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is
> welcome. When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | iOS, Rails, DevOps engineers, Data
Scientists | H1B Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for iOS and Rails
software engineer to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038)

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

Data
Scientists:[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/124730](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/124730)

DevOps Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/121477](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/121477)

------
jsherer
Application Reliability Engineer | Zapier (YC S12) | Fully-Remote Team (Work
Anywhere) | Full-time

We're looking for someone to join our fully-remote Engineering and DevOps team
at Zapier to help scale and automate the billions of tasks.

Here are some things you'll get a taste of:

* Be an important member of our Engineering and DevOps team, working to scale our fast growing and unique system

* Write application code to support new features

* Build tooling to increase visibility into our running production systems, measure performance continuously, and act upon changes

* Automate disaster recovery efforts, including introducing random "chaos" into the system to test and improve overall resiliency to failures

* Tune the engine that supports hundreds of thousands of users every day

Sound like a good fit? Give this a look over and get in touch! We'd love to
hear from you:

[https://zapier.com/jobs/application-reliability-engineer-
spr...](https://zapier.com/jobs/application-reliability-engineer-spring-2016/)

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://alloymetrics.com](http://alloymetrics.com)

Alloy is redefining how information flows across supply chains by providing
the first comprehensive, low-latency view of demand and inventory across all
distribution channels. Our unified platform connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers. Alloy’s powerful search-driven insights allow the
supply chain to quickly respond to trends and changes in consumer demand.

We are early stage, backed by leading VCs, and growing. Our team is a small
group with diverse backgrounds and experience in analytics, big data, and
retail and financial technology. We use Google Compute Engine, Git, Postgres,
Redis, Python, Java, and React. We're also looking into how we might benefit
from other data tools (Spark, Elasticsearch, Druid, etc).

As an engineer at Alloy, you’ll do any or all of the following:

* Automate the collection, parsing, and storage of huge volumes of data

* Design a flexible but blazing-fast analytics backend that powers instant insights

* Model parts of the supply chain and develop features that bring them together

* Build beautiful, easy-to-use apps that our customer’s love to use

* Dive into server provisioning, deployment, automation, and monitoring

We'd love to hear from you. Send me a note at evan@alloymetrics.com

------
IonoclastBrig
MJD Interactive Agency | San Diego, CA (felxible REMOTE, local preferred, US
only) | Full-time (plus a few freelance gigs sometimes)

Small but growing agency with high profile customers like Disney, SDG&E, and
the Grammys. Our MO is to pitch awesome new user experiences, and build them
from the ground up when we can. We have a number of openings in Engineering,
Design, and PM. We especially are interested in Android engineers with serious
chops.

We are pretty flexible about working remotely, but would prefer to have people
who can come in at least twice a week, plus for any specific meetings along
the way. If you are seriously legit but live farther away, that is a
discussion we can have.

Check out current openings and apply: [http://www.mjdinteractive.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.mjdinteractive.com/about-us/careers/)

If you have a portfolio or github account, be sure to include a link!

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google Ventures/Nvidia
backed Series A startup that builds a lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database
and visual analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism
and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of
magnitude faster than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we
can easily visualize the result sets with the native GPU rendering pipeline.
Check out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) for
an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and data visualization background.

We’re a growing Series A company (16 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$150K /
0.2+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
calciphus
Ticketfly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Ticketfly, a subsidiary of Pandora, is a technology company reimagining live
events for everyone. Our powerful ticketing, digital marketing, and analytics
software helps professional event promoters sell more tickets and makes
putting on events quick and simple, while our consumer tools make it easy for
fans to find and purchase tickets to great events across North America. We
partner with the leading venues and promoters across the continent—more than
1,200 of them, including Merriweather Post Pavilion, the Brooklyn Bowl,
Central Park SummerStage, Pitchfork Music Festival, and Burning Man. Our CEO
and co-founder is Andrew Dreskin, co-founder of TicketWeb, the first company
to ever sell tickets online. In 2014, Ticketfly crossed the $1B mark in
transaction volume and in 2015 it was named one of Fast Company's "Most
Innovative Companies in Music."

* Senior Software Engineer Backend

* Senior Devops Engineer

* Software Engineer

* Software Engineer In Test

* Senior Software Engineer, Test

* Software Engineer Performance Tester

* Senior Software Engineer, Production Engineering

If you've got questions about any of the positions, the technologies we use,
etc, feel free to email me at brad+hn@ticketfly.com

Apply online: [http://careers.ticketfly.com/](http://careers.ticketfly.com/)

------
iamamagicpony
Avaaz Foundation - fully REMOTE

We're a global activism organization, dedicated to effecting positive change
in the world. We tackle such issues as climate change, poverty, and
corruption. For more information, check here:
[http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework](http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework)
We are in the process of extracting microservices from a large legacy php
codebase. We primarily use python for new systems. We operate at "big data"
scale, with 40+ million members, and hundreds of millions of events per month.
We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance. We are
looking for:

\- Senior Software Developers
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj)

\- A DevOps Engineer
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk)

\- A Technical Project Manager (EU/Africa timezone) -
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h5k3](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h5k3)

------
kitkoaffirm
Affirm | San Francisco, CA | On-site Only | Full Time

CEO Max Levchin, Cofounder of PayPal Nathan Gettings, Cofounder, Cofounder of
Palantir Affirm, the next generation financial services company, offers
installment loans to consumers at the point of sale with partnership with
merchants. We enable people to take out simple loans and turn any purchase
into a monthly payments, 3, 6 or 12 months. All the pricing through us is
adaptive based on data that prices marginal risk in real time and generates a
risk score for every transaction, so every aspect of taking out the loan is
completely transparent.

Full stack in Consumer Product team - We're looking for someone with a strong
full stack experience, both in FE (Javascript, Angular.js, React) and BE
(Python). Infrastructure, Automation, Site Reliability Engineering- We're
looking for anyone with strong systems and infrastructure background who cares
for automation, scale, monitoring, etc. Backend Platform - Backend engineers
who cares passions for building robust web distributed systems. Mobile iOS and
Android - Mobile engineers who cares for building amazing consumer apps.

*We are hiring all levels, from junior engineers to tech lead/hands on manager.

Please feel free to reach me at kit@affirm.com if you're interested in
learning more.

Max being featured on Mad Money.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQEuc8_4Ag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQEuc8_4Ag)
[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm) www.affirm.com

------
caleblloyd
Issuer Direct | Full Stack Engineer | Raleigh / RTP NC | Full-Time ONSITE

We are a small micro-cap public company (NYSE: ISDR) and have been growing
steadily since 2006. We specialize in helping other public companies with
their compliance and communication needs. As a full stack engineer, you will
be writing web applications that affect how thousands of public companies get
their work done and how millions of shareholders interact with those
companies.

Our software development team consists of 8 experienced developers working in
an open, collaborative workspace. We pride ourselves on staying on the edge of
technology, constantly tinkering with new software and commonly integrating it
into production (most of our sites are already served using HTTP/2). We have
fully embraced the Docker / containerization approach to software development
and run all of our micro services through Kubernetes.

Motivation to work hard, learn, and share what you know are our most important
values. Our newest project involves building a real-time web application.
Experience with PHP, Python, Go, MySQL, Redis, and HTML / JS / CSS are a plus.
Please include links or descriptions of projects you have worked on in the
past. Send applications to me directly at caleb.lloyd@issuerdirect.com

------
mickle00
Amazon Services | [http://services.amazon.com/](http://services.amazon.com/) |
Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time | Salesforce.com Developer

Our team is hiring a Salesforce Developer to work on an exciting project
spinning up a new org taking advantage of the latest and greatest Salesforce
features! Want to build in the new Lightning Experience? Want to make an
impact designing a system from the ground up? Now’s your chance!

We're part of Amazon Services
([http://services.amazon.com/](http://services.amazon.com/)), and we are using
Salesforce to recruit and onboard more than two million Amazon Sellers in nine
countries--and counting! Third party sellers are our customers, and we work to
eliminate any challenges and pain points those sellers may face when selling
their products on Amazon’s marketplace platform.

In addition, our team has a daily tea time (our version of a stand-up), Old
Fashioned Fridays (which is what it sounds like), and gorgeous views of
Seattle’s Lake Union and the Space Needle.

For more information, see
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/375324](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/375324) or
email me at stmich at amazon

------
cosenal
Bending Spoons | Software Engineer | Milan (Italy) | Full time, Visa, Onsite

Bending Spoons is a fast-growing tech company focused on building and
marketing mobile applications. We think, create, and market our own apps.
We're young (2 years of activity, average age 27 years old), but we've
achieved explosive growth: the apps that we've invented, developed, and
published have been downloaded more than 30 million times, and millions of
people use them every week. We are currently looking for an exceptional
Software Engineer to join our team of backend and iOS engineers. Our backend
stack consists for the most part of Python, node.js, MongoDB, and Redis. Our
iOS work is every bit as extensive and challenging as the backend one, if not
more. Among the perks we offer: free lunch five days a week, a cool office,
top equipment, and the opportunity to join an incredibly skilled team.

More information and application form at
[http://bendingspoons.com/en/careers.html](http://bendingspoons.com/en/careers.html)
(Please mention that you found out about us on HN in your cover letter.)

------
hinting
Remix (YC W15) - San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

[http://getremix.com/](http://getremix.com/)

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

We're working with 100+ cities including Oakland, Baltimore, San Antonio,
Miami, Calgary, and Melbourne. All in one year.

The easiest way to understand what we're doing is this two minute demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-JpgoUKr5I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-JpgoUKr5I)

DESIGNER

Design is at the heart of what we do. You’ll be in charge of the user
experience at Remix, helping to create a compelling simple app used by cities
across the world to plan great transit. Our company was founded by designers
(Sam and Tiffany) and we take this stuff very seriously.

You’d be a good fit if:

\- You have experience creating and maintaining products with real-world
users.

\- Your visual design is strong and opinionated.

\- You’ve worked closely with engineers to get great design out the door.

You should be comfortable making detailed graphics and figuring out how an
application should work and feel.

To apply, email jobs@getremix.com with a portfolio and a few words on why
you're right for the role.

------
clarkraizlabs11
Raizlabs | Oakland, CA or Boston, MA | iOS, Android and Backend Engineers|
[http://raizlabs.com](http://raizlabs.com)

Do more than code. Raizlabs is seeking an Android and iOS mobile developers to
engineer beautiful apps and influence product direction for startups and big
brands like Bloomingdale’s, Localytics, RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, and
HubSpot.

You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-based work
environment. Join us and contribute to the "next big thing" for years to come.

Skills & Requirements (Android) We’re looking for seasoned Android mobile
developers who have shipped apps. Have experience in architecting custom UI’s
and OS interfaces. Ability to communicate with RESTful backend. More
importantly—a Passion for mobile technologies.

Skills & Requirements (iOS) We’re looking for iOS mobile developers who have
shipped apps. 1-5 years Objective-C. Swift would be awesome (but not a deal
breaker)

Skills & Requirements (Backend) Ruby & Go (or proven ability in at least two
modern languages- Java, JavaScript, Rails, etc...)

Other Perks: \- Full coverage of health and dental insurance premiums for full
time employees. \- 401(k) retirement plan with company match. \- Trust-based
vacation policy (take what you need). \- Continuing education assistance. \-
Frequent tech talks, team lunches, hack days for open exploration, weekly
coffee and beer tastings, and our monthly mobile meet-up, “Drinks on Tap.”

For more information please contact Greg Clark (TA Manager)
greg.clark@raizlabs.com

------
BGCivis
Civis Analytics ([https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)) -
Chicago, IL - Full-time - Onsite

What's great about being an engineer at Civis Analytics?

Your code will make the world a better place. Don’t just experience the thrill
of solving interesting problems-- have the satisfaction of knowing that your
work makes a difference in the world.

You will learn. Our engineers and data scientists are the best and brightest
in their fields, and are eager to teach and learn from you.

Your work will be diverse. Every day we're learning and working on new,
cutting edge problems at the intersection of technology, data science, and
practical application.

We trust our engineers. One of the perks of working with the best and
brightest is that you're given the trust you deserve. Yes, you will still have
a manager and deliverables, but creativity is given the room and respect it
deserves.

Your voice can change the direction of a project. We strongly encourage our
engineers to participate in the brainstorming and prioritization process. We
don't want people that mindlessly program. We want your perspective and
experience.

Civis Analytics is hiring for software engineers of all levels and multiple
disciplines, including DevOps, full-stack, and front-end. See our open
positions and apply at:
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers)

We're smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound like you?

------
karmel
Genia Technologies | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Genia’s mission is to make genetic information universally available through
massively parallel DNA sequencing. Our proprietary nanopore-based platform
allows for single molecule, electrical, real-time analysis without the need
for complicated optics or fluidics. In other words, Genia’s sequencing
platform is cheaper, faster, and better than any of the alternatives, and thus
has the potential to revolutionize medical care by bringing genetic analysis
to the clinic. With our platform, we can truly reach the $10 genome, and begin
to make practical the promises of personalized medicine.

We are hiring for multiple software engineer, data engineer, and algorithm
development positions. We have tons of data coming off our sequencer, and we
need Python, Cassandra, and distributed systems experts to help us analyze it
all.

Full details here: [https://angel.co/genia-
technologies](https://angel.co/genia-technologies) but the long and short of
it is-- if you want to work in a fast-paced research environment full of
people passionate about changing the speed at which science and medicine
operate, email me: karmel.allison [handy dandy at sign] roche.com

------
mattnydam
Xero ([https://www.xero.com](https://www.xero.com)) | iOS Developer / iOS Test
Automation Engineer | Melbourne | On-Site, Full time.

Xero has been rapidly expanding it's mobile team here in Melbourne to continue
development of the Xero app ([https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/xero-accounting-
invoices/id4...](https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/xero-accounting-
invoices/id441880705?mt=8)). As a mobile team we are spread across Wellington,
Melbourne and San Francisco.

We are looking for awesome people to join our iOS team in Melbourne to help us
scale and continue to build an awesome product :)

iOS Developer:
[https://www.xero.com/au/about/careers/job/oLtp1fwo/](https://www.xero.com/au/about/careers/job/oLtp1fwo/)
iOS Test Automation Engineer:
[https://www.xero.com/au/about/careers/job/o25B2fwu/](https://www.xero.com/au/about/careers/job/o25B2fwu/)

If you have any questions, feel free to email me at matt.nydam@xero.com

------
lylo
Hacker News Who’s Hiring

FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

Vacancies:

* Senior software engineer

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses take control of their
company finances.

We have built an award-winning, online accounting product that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
45,000 paying customers and continued strong growth. Customers love what we
do!

We're a growing team of over 100 people, based in Edinburgh but with remote
staff around the UK. If you want to come and help us make small businesses
awesome at doing their finances, we're currently looking for senior software
engineers to join our team.

We have opportunities across many different engineering areas (e.g. front-end,
API development, a real-time double-entry accounting engine, tax platform,
data platform, mobile apps), so we can offer a broad scope for skill and
career development. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now.

[https://freeagent.workable.com](https://freeagent.workable.com)
[http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent](http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent)

------
xhrpost
Root Inc. | Full Stack Developer | Toledo, OH | ONSITE (partial remote
possible) | Full-time

Root is looking for a candidate with a degree in Computer Science (or an
associated field) and/or 1-3 years’ experience in web application development
and dev-ops engineering to join our programming team. This position will work
with cross functional teams (including front end developers, digital artists,
film makers, graphic designers, and script writers) to develop and maintain
web applications. If you’re a jack-of-all trades that enjoys participating in
a project throughout the entire lifecycle, we would love to talk to you! We
look forward to a lively conversation about such topics as source control,
build scripts, automated testing, and the merits of different production
environments…. and hope you do too. We have an awesome work environment and
we're right off Rt. 23 so several of our employees are able to commute from
Ann Arbor, MI and some even come from Detroit (partial remote work every week
is a possibility). [https://www.rootinc.com/about-us/careers/full-stack-
develope...](https://www.rootinc.com/about-us/careers/full-stack-developer/)

------
meylorbastille
Bastille | [https://www.bastille.net](https://www.bastille.net) | Role: Devops
Engineer | Location: San Francisco | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Bastille is a security company revolutionizing the way that Enterprises assess
and mitigate threats associated with the proliferation of the Internet of
Things. We are an engineering focused company and we make awesome products. We
are driven by innovation, design, teamwork, and transparency. Our corporate
culture is our most prized asset and valuable currency in attracting and
retaining top engineering talent. If you are driven by excellence, are
motivated by solving hard problems, and want to work with some of the smartest
minds in the industry, then we want to talk to you!

As a DevOps Engineer, you'll work closely with the engineering and research
teams to make our systems scale and stay online. You'll manage our cloud based
clusters and deployed IoT sensors. You'll improve our deployment system to
make growing easier and possible.

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bastille/44dc3804-7e2c-42c0-9445-14ae1...](https://jobs.lever.co/bastille/44dc3804-7e2c-42c0-9445-14ae1270ee94)

------
kbouw
NotionTheory | [http://notiontheory.com/](http://notiontheory.com/) | Full
Stack Engineer | Washington, DC | Remote - Full-Time

We’re a team of talented engineers helping startups deliver their web, mobile,
wearable, virtual reality, and hardware products to market in record time.
We’re looking to round out our troupe with a full stack developer who can
continue to elevate the quality of our web and mobile products for clients.

The web stack typically consists of Ruby on Rails, postgreSQL, and heroku. For
the mobile stack, we use Cordova, Ionic framework (built on angularjs), and a
firebase or rails server for the backend depending on the project needs. A
deep love for javascript in either stack is a must and you should be
comfortable using third party APIs such as stripe, google, twilio, pusher,
etc.

Any interest/experience in wearables, virtual reality and hardware/robotics is
a plus.

\-----

The perks of working at NotionTheory:

\- “Take The Time You Need” vacation policy

\- “Flex Fridays” - every Friday we work on open source or internal company
projects

\- Frequent company trips, local events and team activities

\- Yearly continuing education budget (conferences, courses, etc)

\- Fridge stocked with beverages and snacks

\-----

Mid/Senior Full Stack Developer -
[https://angel.co/l/Jwm33](https://angel.co/l/Jwm33)

Say hi if you're interested: kristian (at) notiontheory.com

~~~
desdiv
FYI the four links on your landing page are broken. They all go to
notiontheory.com/services instead of the subsection anchors.

------
xfax
Axial | New York, NY | ONSITE

Axial (www.axial.net) is building the online capital market for private
companies - connecting those companies to the capital they need to succeed.
CEOs and transaction professionals join Axial to access advice and capital,
build relationships and exchange opportunities that help them and their
organizations grow. Axial is the largest network on the internet for
professionals who run, advise, and finance private companies. Every week, over
200 private companies use Axial to passively explore or actively pursue a
financial transaction for the next stage of their business.

Currently hiring for:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Senior Data Engineer
    

Our stack includes Pyramid web application framework, Python, Kafka,
AngularJS, Ionic, Sass, and PostgreSQL. On the data side, we use Amazon
Redshift for our data warehouse and Tableau/R for BI and reporting.

We are located in the Flatiron district of NYC with beautiful views of the
city from our office on the 19th floor.

Get more details here: [http://www.axial.net/about/current-
openings/](http://www.axial.net/about/current-openings/)

I'd be happy to answer any questions -- shoot me an email at
farhan.ahmed@axial.net.

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. On-site only.

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, who just moved to a new office in St. Katharine Docks. (Next to
Tower Bridge!)

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Infrastructure Engineers, both junior and senior (think Devops, but with wider responsibilities)
    
      * Software Engineers
    
      * Web and frontend engineers
    
      * Data Scientists
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
pferg
ArtBinder | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

* About *

ArtBinder is the technology partner for the art world. It's an exciting time
to be at ArtBinder; We’re developing new products and looking for leaders.
This role requires a lot of responsibility and the potential to apply your
expertise to a fast-growing, Series A startup.
[https://www.artbinder.com/](https://www.artbinder.com/)

* We’re looking for *

\- Lead. UI Engineer - As a Senior UI Engineer, you will have the opportunity
to lead the development of our Front-End clients using React.js with a Rails
Backend. This is a hands-on role and a huge opportunity to provide technical
leadership on a new product. More information may be found here:
[https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/106664-senior-frontend-
engin...](https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/106664-senior-frontend-engineer)

* How to Apply *

If you are you interested in senior engineering roles please email parker @
artbinder.com, or apply via angel list.

Thanks!

------
Max2Inc
Max2 Inc, Makers of Scene - [http://www.sceneapp.io](http://www.sceneapp.io)
\- Full-Time or Summer Intern - ONSITE - New York, NY (US only)

NY Available Positions: iOS Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Backend
Engineer - Editor

Scene helps you find places for you to go through personalized
recommendations, planning with friends, curated collections and by providing
real-time venue activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users
and merchants. We are looking for talented developers with a passion for
delivering polished mobile user experiences and working through complex
problems to join our development team and accelerate our app development. We
offer competitive compensation and benefits including early stage company
stock options. Work alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team
with experienced leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building
a new consumer platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS - Graduating in 2016 or have graduated from a Master’s or
undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields - Strong
understanding of MVC architecture pattern - Strong knowledge in object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving - Proficient
with memory management - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit
testing - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated
processes and product building.

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io.
For more information, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/max2](https://jobs.lever.co/max2).

------
alyxmxe
New York City; NLP Engineer ONSITE or REMOTE (Tri-state only)

Kip is an AI penguin that shops for you and your team. We're launched on
Slack, and generating revenue. We're looking for someone passionate about NLP
and interested in working on our penguin AI chatbot so it can understand
messages and talk better with users :simple_smile:

You'll also be training our NLP based on data from our supervisor dashboard,
chat logs with our users, and our proprietary corpus.

//* * Requirements * _/ / Python, Doc2Vec & spaCy (or similar), Node.js Open
to other NLP knowledge (like GloVe) that is applicable

TensorFlow/Torch7 knowledge and interest in machine learning is a plus

//_ * Salary * _/ / 90k - 120k 1-3% equity on a 4 year vesting with 1 year
cliff

//_ * Benefits * *// Office is in Flatiron with health insurance and flexible
work schedule. Plenty snacks and bottomless coffee.

We're a small team of 4 and quickly growing startup with focus on AI and
commerce, generating revenue with users. You'll have a lot of say in the
decision making, and also chances to lead/mentor if that's your interest.

//more info// [http://kipthis.com](http://kipthis.com)

hello AT kipthis DOT com

------
craigts
Collage.com | Sr. Full Stack | REMOTE

Collage.com is a technology company that makes custom products easy for
everyone. We are a profitable, 100% bootstrapped company with about 40
employees that has rapidly grown from zero to $22M annual revenue over the
past five years. We are seeking ambitious, nice individuals to join us in our
quest to bring great custom products to the world.

Your job will be working on our core software for designing and ordering
custom photo products. You will work on a Backbone.js / Handlebars / HTML5
canvas front-end that communicates via REST with a PHP/MySQL backend.

Required Skills/Experience \- Strong JavaScript skills, including asynchronous
programming, object-oriented design patterns, and architectural best practices
\- Server-side development with PHP and SQL, including data model design \-
Spatial/geometric reasoning -- for basic rendering, animation, and image
manipulation \- HTTP/REST

Nice to Have \- Familiarity with web frameworks such as Backbone.js +
Handlebars, Flux + React, etc. \- User interface design \- Handlebars, JSX, or
other client-side templating / expression engine \- JavaScript performance and
frame rate optimization (e.g., hunting down calls to offsetWidth) \-
SASS/COMPASS \- Version control with Git \- HTML5 canvas-based rendering
engines \- Node.js \- Grunt.js build systems \- CDNs, caching, and page load
optimization

For more info: [http://jobs.collage.com](http://jobs.collage.com) and to
apply: [https://collage.applytojob.com/apply/34r6bN/Senior-
Fullstack...](https://collage.applytojob.com/apply/34r6bN/Senior-Fullstack-
Software-Engineer?source=HKRNWS)

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting people create
tools to organize their world. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of
Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that people can repurpose to create
their own applications. Our product roadmap is filled with interesting
enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will push the boundaries of
Airtable's capabilities.

Our users love us:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android. There are 13 of us right now, with backgrounds from Google,
Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly motivated and
capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects and rapid iteration.

We’ve raised over $10 million in funding, and we were recently featured on the
App Store.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
chrisfoodee
Foodee ([https://www.food.ee](https://www.food.ee)) | Vancouver, BC, Canada |
ONSITE | FULL TIME

Foodee is improving corporate lunch hour one meal at a time.

Our online meal ordering platform serves the best food to the best teams from
great local restaurants. We emphasize quality food, sustainability, and are
improving the ordering process with online ordering, real-time delivery
tracking, and order confirmations. Think food + tech + logistics done right.

We just closed $6m Series A -
[http://www.techvibes.com/blog/foodee-2016-02-03](http://www.techvibes.com/blog/foodee-2016-02-03)

Hosting - AWS/Heroku. Backend - Rails, PostgreSQL, Sidekiq, PHP (Wordpress
Marketing CMS). FrontEnd - Ember, jQuery, SCSS, Phantom, Bower. Dev
Environment - Whatever you want

Backend Developer -
[https://foodee.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=216](https://foodee.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=216)

Frontend Developer -
[https://foodee.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=215](https://foodee.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=215)

Contact me directly (CTO) - chris.mcguire@food.ee

------
MalcolmDiggs
\----------------------

New York, NY | Good Uncle | Full Stack Javascript Engineer | Full Time Onsite

We’re looking for a full-stack Javascript engineer to help us build out
mobile, web, and backend applications in Js. We believe in:

* ES6

* BDD

* Scrum

* CI/CD

* Documenting all the things.

* Open-sourcing as much as possible.

* Under-promising and over-delivering.

As a Js engineer, you’ll be working up and down the stack. Front-end single-
page-applications in Angular, backend microservices in Node.js, and mobile
apps using React Native. We need someone who is comfortable in Javascript
regardless of the context. Experience in particular frameworks is not
required; but a desire to learn quickly on the job is!

Here's the full job description:
[https://goo.gl/DKgM8F](https://goo.gl/DKgM8F)

Please email me at malcolm@gooduncle.com if you're interested.

\----------------------

Keywords: javascript, js, node, node.js, nodejs, gulp, gulpjs, grunt, express,
expressjs, restify, hapi, yeoman, angular, angularjs, ember, react, react
native, derby, backbone, phonegap, titanium, xamarin, cordova, es6, es2015,
html, css, css3, knockout, jquery, mootools, bootstrap, foundation, mongo,
mongodb, dynamodb, sqs, ec2, neo4j, rabbitmq, aws, linode, digital ocean,
mocha, jasmine, should, promises, let, var, docker, containers, codeship,
travis, manhattan, brooklyn, queens, staten, nyc, funded

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Update: The position has been filled. Thank you HN!

------
ig1
Senior Python Engineers | MarketInvoice | £60k-£80k | London, UK (our last two
hires were from HN)

[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide and already lending £30
million/month to small businesses and on track to double that within the next
year.

It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders and banks with
complex processes and shady practices. We’re bringing transparency and
simplicity to the market. All roles +meaningful equity options with low strike
price and employee friendly terms.

\--------------------

Drop me an email at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com if you're interested or just
want to chat.

(Our team uses Python but we're open to people from different technology
stacks; there are also other teams at the company using JS & C#/.Net if that's
what you're looking for. Also hiring for Product, Marketing, Risk, Sales, Ops,
etc - see
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers](https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers)
for details).

------
eddwin
Cvent Inc, [http://www.cvent.com](http://www.cvent.com) / ONSITE (McLean VA,
Portland OR, Austin TX, Atlanta GA, New Brunswick CAN) / VISA sponsorship
available

We have hired a few from this thread, and excited to try again!

Cvent is the leading SaaS product company delivering web/mobile products for
the event, hospitality, and ticketing industries through the cloud. We have
experienced consistent 25-30% growth YoY, and were recently highlighted in
Fortune magazine ([http://for.tn/1JeA6lB](http://for.tn/1JeA6lB)). Publicly
traded as of 2013 (NYSE: CVT), we now have 1,900 employees across 8 cities
worldwide.

We are big proponents of open source technologies, adopting cutting edge
tools, and promoting from within to tackle our biggest challenges in scaling
and automating complex solutions.

Technologies we use: ReactJS, Docker, languages of your choice, CouchDB,
Redis, AWS, Chef, Elastic

Who we need:

\- Site Reliability Engineers

\- Internet Operations Engineers

\- Application Security Architects

\- Software Developers & Architects

\- Quality Engineers/SDET's

\- UX Designers & UI Developers

\- Product Managers

Excellent benefits, great office culture, and equity packages for every
employee.

Interested? Please email eyoon@cvent.com, and include "HN Response" in your
subject.

------
mookerji

      Swift Navigation | SF | GPS Engineering
    
      Swift Navigation is looking for electrical, estimation, and infrastructure 
      engineers to work with us on open source (https://github.com/swift-nav/), 
      inch-accurate GPS receivers (H1B welcome). Questions? email 
      Buro (mookerji@swiftnav.com).
    
      + Electrical and manufacturing engineers (electronics design and schematic 
        capture, ATE, production embedded programming, FPGA-based DSP, C, Python, 
        VHDL or Verilog): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/32be8077-d52f-4b24-8880-cc73366a200e
    
      + GPS and Estimation engineers (statistics, linear algebra, estimation/controls, 
        production programming, C, Python, R): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/2ce98a3b-10fd-468d-a200-6107e5157ebe
    
      + Infrastructure engineers (front ends, back ends, services, production 
        programming, Haskell, Python, JS): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/eb80d943-8157-4c9b-afef-8fe98d287c28
      
      + Integration engineers (hacking together hardware/software demos for new 
        applications, integrating UAV autopilots): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/41e1015c-0401-4066-a868-1c288b7115c6
    
      + Interns with interesting project experience in any of the above.
    
      Satellite navigation is a rich problem space! Our ~23 (!) person group in 
      the Dogpatch neighborhood of San Francisco is spread across analog/RF/digital 
      hardware design, statistic/estimation/controls, functional programming, and web 
      infrastructure. Our work is highly interdisciplinary with an environment 
      emphasizing effective communication, collaboration, and inclusion with a 
      flexible working policy.

------
aerique
The Dutch office of Arbor Networks, located in Delft, is looking for a full-
time web application developer to help build modern user interfaces for our
web-based network security applications.

Junior developers with a knack for security, networking and an interest in UI
development are also invited to apply.

While your main focus will be the front-end, it is not a pure front-end job!
We are a small team and at times you will be expected to pick up back-end
tasks which require Linux[1] knowledge.

The main language in the office is Dutch and you will be expected to learn it
if you do not know it already. Initially you can get by with English.

If you're interested contact gertjan.schoenmaker@arbor.net or check the full
job text and apply here:

\- [http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-
uijav...](http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-uijav..).
(English)

\- [http://www.intermediair.nl/vacature/9162969/software-
develop...](http://www.intermediair.nl/vacature/9162969/software-develop..).
(Dutch)

[1] Well, mostly Unix knowledge actually.

~~~
aerique
Oh, that's sad. I just cut & pasted the text from last month and didn't notice
the URLs being borked.

Here are the correct URLs

\- [http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-
uijav...](http://arbornetworks.jobs/delft-nld/software-developer-uijavascript-
applications/B3EDD719B0E14CACAEB6DC80A76C5C46/job/)

\- [http://www.intermediair.nl/vacature/9162969/software-
develop...](http://www.intermediair.nl/vacature/9162969/software-developer-ui-
javascript-applications)

------
seanmccann
Openvote | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Product Designer

We are looking for a talented product designer to work with us to build
Openvote, the first crowd-voting platform for elections. We aim to make
politics more inclusive and transform how campaigns work.

You will shape experiences over web, mobile, and touch; working with
engineers, fellow designers, and closely with our CEO. You will take ownership
of Openvote’s interaction and visual design—laying a foundational layer for
future designers to work within.

Must Haves:

Excellent interaction and structural design ability. You turn user needs and
business goals into clear and compelling experiences. You’ve seen users
struggle with your solutions, learned and adapted.

\- Foundational visual design skills.

\- Ability to take ownership of projects from start to finish

\- Humility, maturity, lack of ego. You want to help grow a collaborative,
optimistic, and supportive culture.

Nice to Haves:

\- Strong visual design portfolio.

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript chops. Ability to code the designs you produce for Web

\- Experience working with data to inform design decisions. You can separate
signal from noise and define metrics that matter.

\- Qualitative user research experience. You can speak to anybody and
everybody to identify needs, pinpoint hurdles in an experience, and use low
resolution prototypes to get quick feedback towards a final solution.

Email sean@openvote.com

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa Transfers

DoubleDutch is the global leader in event marketing automation software. We
transform events and conferences from good to great with data-driven mobile
technology. DoubleDutch is a highly collaborative team that builds deep
relationships with customers. If you are passionate about mobile apps, possess
exceptional attention to detail, are an expert communicator, and above all,
desire to make a big impact on a great team, then DoubleDutch is the place for
you. Apply below!

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca)

Sr. Automation Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/f9ea794b-cf90-449f-b482-a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/f9ea794b-cf90-449f-b482-a73d99dcbfab)

Sr. Software Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b)

Sr. iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8b061e83ca8)

Technical Program Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/11e8b9f2-e969-42d8-a11e-ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/11e8b9f2-e969-42d8-a11e-ced94cd1a681)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Radnor, PA|Full-Time| ONSITE| C++ Market Data
Feeds Developer

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 20+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

This is an opportunity to work in a real-time environment where you can make
immediate contributions. You will be part of a small team building real-time
data feed handlers for the largest financial exchanges such as the NYSE, LSE,
TSE, CME, BATS, ICE and NASDAQ.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and implement infrastructure to support
market data and trading. • Develop and maintain market data feeds. • Build and
design large scale applications, with a focus on reducing latency and
improving the performance of the system.

Requirements • High proficiency in C++ development in a Linux environment. • A
Computer Science degree. • Outstanding problem solving skills. • Familiarity
with multi-threading and networking protocols (TCP/IP, Multicast preferred). •
Experience in a real-time environment in the Financial industry.

Email: recruiting@scm-lp.com Website: www.scm-lp.com

------
0cean
The Guestbook - [https://theguestbook.com](https://theguestbook.com) \- West
Hollywood, CA - ONSITE - Fill-Time

Mid to Senior Level Ruby on Rails / Full-Stack Engineer

Job Description

The Guestbook is growing rapidly and we’re looking to add two, mid to senior
level, Ruby on Rails Engineer to add to our team, based out of our main office
in West Hollywood. You will be an integral member, and will be working with
our CTO to architect, design, and implement software for our business. We have
full medical and offer options in the company.

What we think you’ll need to be successful:

\- BS/MS in Computer Science or equivalent experience and mastery in the
field. \- 3+ years experience building and shipping software. \- Is well
articulate, and can explain design choices and has an understanding and
ability to design with UML. \- Preference for working with a small Agile team.
\- Good work ethics. You’re looking to gain experience and knowledge as well
educating others. \- Passionate about building software. You keep up-to-date
with current trends and practices in web based software development.

And here’s the stack you will be working with:

\- Ruby on Rails ( 2+ years in professional experience required) \- HTML \-
CSS - scss \- Javascript - JQuery \- Postgres \- AWS - Beanstalk / EC2 / RDS
\- Linux - Centos / Ubuntu

To apply, send an your resume to michael@theguestbook.com, our CTO, along with
what you find interesting about The Guestbook and what you’ve done in the
past.

Thanks for you interest and we hope you’ll be part of our team!

------
hariananth
San Francisco, CA - Jobr - Full Stack Developer, Lead Machine Learning
Engineer, Lead iOS/Android Mobile Developer - 10 FTEs -
[http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded just 1.5
years ago, and all key metrics continue to grow 50-100% MoM. We’ve raised $2M
in funding from a group of strategic investors and advisors including
Lowercase Capital, Workday, the Tinder founders, Redpoint Ventures, Lerer
Ventures, and Eniac Ventures. Our platform has over 1M jobs across virtually
every industry and covers the entire US and Canada, and we’re planning to
expand further later this year.

We’re looking for sharp, analytical engineers to help us continue to move
quickly and scale engineering operations. Ideal candidates have strong startup
experience and have a breadth of knowledge throughout multiple parts of the
software ecosystem. That said, we'll trade attitude and potential for
experience any day of the week :)

A bit of our stack:

* All major systems are written in Go, accessing data in MySQL with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* Scala data processing on Spark

* Search via Elastic on Found

* Mixpanel and Periscope for tracking (track everything)

* Table tennis - for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other. Send over an
introduction if you’re interested! intro [at] jobrapp.com

------
wanderr
BetterHelp | Sunnyvale, CA | Part-time | Onsite

BetterHelp is looking for a cybersecurity engineer/consultant to have an
ongoing relationship with. Help us make sure we are following best practices.
We aren't just looking to go down a checklist and check off all the boxes, we
want you to help us identify actionable areas we can improve on and help hold
us accountable for doing it, and in some cases even helping us get it done.

You can email me directly about the opportunity, jay at betterhelp dot com.

------
jstsch
The Hague, The Netherlands - UX Engineer/javascript developer at H5mag
Publishing Platform - h5mag.com - ONSITE

H5mag is the platform to create beautiful online magazines. We're aimed at
graphic designers — who often are still focused on print media and have almost
no online design experience yet — and enable them to create responsive online
interactive magazines. Our platform makes something that for them used to be
almost impossible, magically easy — and the enthusiasm we receive from our
users when they get empowered is extremely rewarding.

Technically: the H5mag editor is basically a big Javascript web app. Our
backend is a relatively simple data store/rendering layer written in
PHP/MySQL.

Some concrete things we want you to work on in the coming period...

* Improve the performance of our editor and reader front-end, eliminate layouts and repaints, simplify the editor architecture * Make our users happy with new, often requested features, such as guides & grids, a new font manager, and undo/redo * Develop improvements for our editor, such as a new edition management UX and new styling widgets * Work with us on a system for real-time collaborative editing * Want to know what moves our users? Help them in our designer workshops and discover their needs.

We're still a small team of developers and UX designers, so you have quite the
opportunity to make your mark. Informal atmosphere, an interesting and simply
said pretty great team, with time for fun, time to learn from each other — and
of course time for hard, challenging work. Want to know more? Shoot off an
email to me: joost [dot] schuttelaar [at] h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
CaveTech
Jumbleberry ([https://jumbleberry.com/](https://jumbleberry.com/)) | Toronto,
Canada | ONSITE | Full Time (Senior, Intermediate Positions Available) |
Backend, Frontend, Machine Learning, ML, UI, UX Developers

Jumbleberry is a bootstrapped, profitable startup operating as a CPA (Cost Per
Acquisition) Ad Network. For the past 5 years we’ve offered our clients cost
certainty and dependability for their online advertising campaigns.

We're in the process of building out new web based platforms for Advertisers
and Marketers to connect and sell things online. In addition, we’re investing
heavily in analytics and optimization infrastructure using Machine Learning to
auto-optimize conversion funnels, decrease customer acquisition costs and
provide targeted recommendations to our users to make their campaigns more
profitable.

Your work will touch our entire network which drives hundreds of thousands of
sales per month, where even a small performance improvement can have a large
impact. We’re in the early stages of building out new systems and
infrastructure, giving you the opportunity to play a large role in the future
state of Jumbleberry and online advertising.

We're running Ubuntu, NodeJS, PHP, Nginx, Redis, MySQL, Redshift, Gearman,
Aurora, Chef, Java, ReactJS, and many others.

We have a great office downtown Toronto and are seeking skilled individuals
who are excited by design, R&D, analytics, and performance optimization. We
have a work hard, play hard mentality.

Get in touch with me at ian@jumbleberry.com. I'd love to discuss more about
our future plans and how you can fit in.

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite Relocation assistance for non-local candidates.
100% paid med/dental/vision for all employees, generous vacation policy, 401k,
commuter benefits, daily catered lunches, dog friendly office

We’re continuing to grow our engineering team across all disciplines. We
currently have openings for Scala Engineers, Senior iOS Developers, Data
Engineers (Spark, MySQL), UI/UX Designers, DevOps Engineers.

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the largest
technology and monetization platform for mobile game developers, globally. We
help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make better data-driven
decisions. We're installed in over 300,000 games and reach over 1 billion
players every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and have a ton of
traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android
games), so it's an exciting time to be on board. And... you’d get to work in
our new office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pike.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
Patchus
Happy Tuesday Folks. We are looking for a devops / platform engineer for our
Tech team at cavagrill in washington DC
[http://bit.ly/CavaEngineer](http://bit.ly/CavaEngineer). We are looking for
someone with Deployment experience, distributed system experience and a
general passion for food smile emoticon See link for future info, feel free to
reach out to me.

------
afontaine
Clutch Prep - Techstars & 500startups grad | Miami, FL (Brickell/Wynwood area)
| Full-time & on-site | Software Engineer

At Clutch, delivering amazing explanations is our core. We're a game-changing
edtech startup, providing quality, on-demand video content to address some of
the most difficult concepts our students will ever have to understand. A
tenacity toward surprising our students with an awesome learning experience is
critical to our success. We're looking for a Software Engineer to support our
engineering team and take our product to the next level.

We are a growth-stage startup, with investments from both Techstars and 500
Startups, located in Building.co. You'll be working with/around some of the
brightest minds in the Miami startup world.

You should be comfortable in our "all hands on deck" environment and should be
able to thrive in a startup culture.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, JS, Heroku, AWS.. soon ReactJS & React Native :)

Apply here: [https://www.clutchprep.com/jobs#op-81783-fullstack-
developer](https://www.clutchprep.com/jobs#op-81783-fullstack-developer) or
shoot me (co-founder & CTO) an email at alain@clutchprep.com

------
taekbitnami
Bitnami | Senior Core Engineer | Onsite San Francisco |
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/14d07e2c-b21b-4056-aada-
eadf87...](https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/14d07e2c-b21b-4056-aada-
eadf8724e4db?lever-via=BU_vGssh6j)

Bitnami’s mission is to bring awesome software to everyone. Every month, 1MM+
developers come to our site to download and launch their favorite language
runtimes and applications. We are looking for a Senior Core Engineer to extend
our success as we simplify software deployment across all major public clouds
and container platforms, including AWS, Google, Azure, VMware and Docker. The
ideal candidate has a systems and Web development background that comes from
practical experience. You will influence team direction and be responsible for
driving the design and implementation of Web applications for our launchpad
platform.

We are bootstrapped, profitable and growing. We are headquartered in San
Francisco with offices in Seville and Krakow. We were part of Y Combinator's
Winter 2013 batch.

Learn more about our team and what it's like to work at Bitnami by visiting
the About Us and Careers pages on our website. bitnami.com

------
dons
Standard Chartered | ONSITE | Software Engineers (full time)

[https://donsbot.wordpress.com/2016/02/25/haskell-
developer-r...](https://donsbot.wordpress.com/2016/02/25/haskell-developer-
roles-at-standard-chartered-london-singapore-2/)

7+ roles for Haskell developers in London and Singapore working on a large
Haskell code base for trading and risk management. Join a growing team.

~~~
p4wnc6
Three questions about the role:

May developers work in suitably private conditions, or is it an open-plan /
trading-floor environment?

Will these roles involve working with a non-standard Haskell compiler?

What level of Haskell experience are you looking for ... what are some
milestone Haskell skills that could help someone quickly identify whether they
are plausibly a good fit?

~~~
tome
It's an open plan trading floor.

It involves working with Mu, Standard Chartered's in-house compiler. Working
with Mu feels very, very similar to just using GHC Haskell though.

I can't give any specific details about milestone skills, but if you've
published libraries to Hackage that are used by people you've never heard of
that's probably a good sign that it's worth applying.

~~~
zerr
> It's an open plan trading floor.

Do you find it challenging to "get in the zone"? i.e. there is all that fuss,
noise, and you just sit quietly somewhere in the middle and enjoy programming?
Do you have to wear headphones all day long?

~~~
p4wnc6
I worked in an environment like this before and found it unsustainable. The
number of defects and mistakes from everyone in the open-plan area was
significant and was a major cause for re-work. Even though the company was
making money, it was clear that the noisy workspace was causing them to leave
a ton of money on the table, because it was simply not possible for any
engineer to create things of minimally acceptable quality in that environment.

There are also concerns for engineers with misophonia (extreme physiological
aversion to ambient sounds). For these engineers, though they may be able to
do the job exceptionally well, the physical workspace is needlessly
prohibitive, bordering on discriminatory, and the idea of using headphones
would not address the underlying problem.

I feel this is one of the biggest health issues facing software engineering as
a profession (whether it is applied to quantitative trading or banking or
making a WordPress site). Hopefully more developers will continue to express
their uncompromising need for adequate privacy and quiet in their workspace,
and companies will respond by restructuring workspaces to respect these
unavoidable human needs.

------
fertel
Authenticated Digital | NYC | Multiple Openings | On-Site

At authenticated digital we are focused on improving the quality of online
advertising. We process billions of messages per month - which can scale to
100K transactions per second. This is a scalability problem that few companies
have, that is incredibly interesting to solve. We are a tech company, building
products that will be used by almost EVERYONE connected to the internet. The
founders have built companies that have scaled to this level before, and are
excited to do it again.

We are an engineering led organization and our our culture reflects it.

If you want to work on cutting edge tech and help clean up internet
advertising, please reach out!

Some of the tech we use:

    
    
      * Openresty/Lua 
      * Elixir/Erlang 
      * Kafka, Samza, Spark 
      * Redshift 
      * Druid 
      * Postgres 
      * Ruby on Rails 
      * ReactJS
    

We have two roles available:

Senior Front End Developer - ReactJS, ES6, Rails Senior Software Engineer -
Scalable Data Services - Kafka, Samza, Spark, Java, Lua, Python

Learn more about our open positions here:
[https://angel.co/authdigital/jobs](https://angel.co/authdigital/jobs)

You can email me directly jason@authenticated.digital

------
cwp
BetterCompany - San Francisco ONSITE

BetterCompany connects people anonymously to share about their work day.
Positive, supportive and constructive, the output of BetterCompany’s community
is the highest quality career advice for a wide variety of careers. We have a
light-filled office space in Downtown SF, within walking distance of BART and
Muni, health and dental benefits that are almost Canadian, and generous time
off and company holiday allowance.

We are looking for independent, thoughtful, design-minded engineers to evolve
our product into the most positive place on the Internet.

Email me personally at colin@bettercompany.com.

FRONTEND WEB DEVELOPER

    
    
      * 5+ years experience developing complex web applications
      * Experience with web clients on desktops and mobile devices, and building search-optimized pages and content
      * Fluency with: React.js, CSS, responsive design
      * Some familiarity with back-end JavaScript (Node)
    

BACKEND DEVELOPER

    
    
      * 5+ years’ experience developing complex distributed applications at scale
      * Fluency with: Node.js, PostgreSQL, AWS
      * An understanding of the entire backend ecosystem, from deployment to monitoring to troubleshooting 
      * Aptitude to learn new technologies as necessary
      * Some web development experience
    

MOBILE DEVELOPER

    
    
      * 4+ years’ experience developing consumer mobile gold on Android or iOS
      * An encyclopedic knowledge of every Android phone and the design and development issues associated with each
      * An obsessive attention to detail and pride of ownership
      * Proficiency in Mixpanel and a dedication to divining the insights it provides

------
untitledwiz
Teradata Labs | local in Boston, MA; local in Warsaw, Poland | H1B transfer OK

Our group within Teradata Labs (Teradata Center for Hadoop) is an active
contributor to the SQL on Hadoop open source project PrestoDB. We're looking
for senior software engineers to join us in bringing PrestoDB to the
enterprise!

Technology stack:

\- Presto is written entirely in Java 8

\- Admin and infra support tools are written in Python

\- Git for source control

\- We are big believers in continuous integration so we run builds and tests
continuously on Jenkins

\- We use Chef, Vagrant, Docker and Cobbler for automated installation and
environment provisioning

As a Senior Engineer you’ll be responsible for the following:

\- Building new functionality into Presto to increase enterprise adoption.
“Thinking at Scale” and being a performance conscious engineer

\- Applying strong familiarity with algorithms and complexity analysis,
database systems, and distributed systems concepts

\- Writing unit, integration, and system tests that run in our continuous
integration environment

\- Collaborating with teams members to solve engineering problems

The Teradata Center for Hadoop was established through the acquisition of a
startup (Hadapt) and so the culture and feel of our office is still very much
that of a startup.

E-mail me directly if you're interested :) anton -DOT- petrov -AT- teradata
-DOT- com

~~~
harunurhan
Hi, I like the fact that you do tons of open source contributions. So as
current student, I'd like to ask if are hiring or planning to hire any
interns/new grads?

------
apbp
Transcriptic | Full Time | ONSITE (Menlo Park, CA) | www.transcriptic.com

All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)

Transcriptic is setting new standards for basic research by making life
science discoveries cheaper, faster, and more accessible than anyone thought
possible. We enable scientists to run experiments on our automated work cells
via our web application from anywhere in the world. Rather than carry out wet-
lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually configure) their
experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's central, highly
automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no upfront capital
costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research today is
incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with researchers
spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of liquids from
one place to another. We're building a long-term company to completely change
the way life science research and development is done.

On top of our robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as well as a
Rails app that acts as our lab information management system and customer-
facing UI. Challenges for our web devs range from building rich, interactive
interfaces for composing protocols to presenting analytical data generated by
the lab back to the user. We use d3, React, and CoffeeScript today, but you'd
be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

Our bioengineers apply math to hard biological problems, ranging from liquid
handling optimization to reasoning about how "identical" reagents diverge over
time to interfere with reproducibility. You'll have an opportunity to do
original research with internal capacity, too.

We're a rapidly growing startup, now 30-something people, well funded ($15M)
and have customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small,
all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

We're looking for talented engineers and bioengineers to join our team. You'll
have competitive salary and benefits, subsidized commuting, free caffeine and
food, and great teammates.

Recent coverage:
[http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/](http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/)
All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)
hiring at transcriptic.com

------
MrGando
Vungle | San Francisco, CA Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
([http://www.vungle.com/careers](http://www.vungle.com/careers))

Goal: Help us make mobile video ads not suck!

About Us:

\- Leader in the Space : [http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR](http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR) \-
Profitable - Benefits include covering expense for Gym, Food, Travel,
Relocation, and paid to work from any of our 5 international offices for 2
weeks!

Looking For:

* Senior iOS Engineer - Join the iOS SDK team! We serve more than 1 billion impressions every month and are always trying to embrace the latest & greatest that the iOS SDK has to offer to improve our whole experience. Love playing around with NSOperations? Enjoy the challenge of a memory/cpu constrained environment? Drop us a line! (Objective-C, Specta, Carthage and a bit of Swift here & there)

I've been with Vungle for a year working on the iOS SDK team. It's a lean
environment where I can still impact technical/business decisions. Great place
to collaborate with inspired engineers from many diverse backgrounds.

Respond or send questions to:

Me (Nicolas) - nicolas.goles@vungle.com

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we grow our service out to every country in the
world.

Our Android Innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

------
sblive
Scorebook Live | San Diego, CA | Full-time (onsite or REMOTE ok) -
[http://scorebooklive.com](http://scorebooklive.com)

Are you passionate about sports and technology?

With Scorebook Live, real time scores, detailed stats and game recaps are no
longer limited to the pros. Our iPad app takes the place of the traditional
paper scorebook and broadcasts game data in real time to fans across the web.
Fans can follow all their favorite teams whether it's the local high school or
their own personal rec league team.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help build out our the next
generation of our backend infrastructure and a Senior iOS Engineer to take
over development of our iOS App.

You will be working directly with the CTO as our first full time engineering
hires. This is a great opportunity to shape the future of our technical
architecture as well as help shape the makeup of the engineering team.

We are well funded and located in sunny San Diego. We can offer a lot of
freedom to the right candidates. Our current stack is iOS + PHP + Rails +
Backbone on AWS.

If this sounds exciting, shoot us a note with your resume (or a link to your
linkedin, github, etc) to careers@scorebooklive.com

------
drc37
Redox Chemicals - Burley, ID - Full Time or Local-ish* contractor - Full Stack
Ruby on Rails developer - $50-75K -
[http://www.redoxchem.com/](http://www.redoxchem.com/) Redox is a very fast
growing fertilizer company with some amazing products that help reduce
fertilizer needs by over 99% and even get better utilization of the product.

Software Engineer - We are looking for an amazing software engineer to put
together some advanced software for a custom inventory management and tracking
project we have coming up. We are in the process of completely revamping the
entire digital infrastructure here and need your enterprising mind. Our
current stack is Heroku, RoR, Postgres, ReactJS, RSpec, etc. iOS development
experience is also a big plus.

Benefits include: health, dental, vision and life insurance. There is also
401K matching. MacBook Pro to your specs. Awesome work environment. Relatively
inexpensive to live in south-central Burley.

So, if you are interested in working in small town America - Burley, ID,
contact us - we would love to chat: it@redoxchem.com. *local-ish = you can get
to Burley on a regular basis.

------
jules27
Deliv | Menlo Park, CA and Grand Rapids, MI | on-site | full-time

[http://www.deliv.co](http://www.deliv.co)

Deliv is a crowdsourced, last mile logistics company that powers same-day
delivery and returns for retailers, local businesses, and e-commerce
companies. Deliv is focused exclusively on moving packages; not selling goods
(so we can be really good at what we do). We power same-day delivery for over
4,000 businesses including Macy's, Best Buy, Walgreens, Google Express,
Farfetch, BlueApron and more, in over 100 cities, and are getting ready to
scale to a LOT more.

We've also recently raised a [$28mm series B led by
UPS]([http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ups-deliv-
idUSKCN0VX2U4](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ups-deliv-idUSKCN0VX2U4)).

We're currently looking for:

* Ruby Engineers (that don't mind doing full-stack)

* Seasoned Front-end Engineers (that aren't afraid to dip into backend)

* Lead Data Warehouse Engineer

See more at: [http://www.deliv.co/careers](http://www.deliv.co/careers), or
for more details shoot us an email: eng[at]deliv.co

------
smguber
Blend | SF | Full-time | Onsite

Blend is a SF based technology company transforming the multi-trillion dollar
home mortgage industry. Blend's technology delivers speed and efficiency to
lenders, so they can serve the modern borrower and safely navigate the
industry's changing rules and regulations. Founded in May 2012, Blend is
backed by Peter Thiel, Andreessen Horowitz, Max Levchin, Hans Morris, and
other leading venture investors.

We’re looking for talented software engineers to join our diverse and fast-
growing engineering team. As a software engineer, you’ll work throughout the
stack, from large-scale data processing to web UI. Specifically, you will be
responsible for building new features and functionality enabling our company
to deliver mission-critical software to major mortgage lenders. If you are a
hacker with a strong understanding of CS fundamentals and are excited by a
fast-paced, collaborative work environment, we want to hear from you!

Apply here:
[https://blendlabs.com/company/jobs/](https://blendlabs.com/company/jobs/)

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | Multiple Openings | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our small team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop, and growing our engineering team.

We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers

* Front-end developers (React + Redux / Angular)

* Android developer

* Associate Product Manager

If you are interested, it's a great time to join the team. Please reach out to
me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com to say hello!

~~~
campers
Great to see a Kotlin listing!

------
trekking101
Thasos Group / Senior Quantitative Researcher / NYC Based / Full Time ONSITE

WHAT: Want to help redefine macro-economic forecasting for the 21st century?
It ends up location data is a pretty good indicator of economic activity. We
source and combine billions of geolocation events daily from mobile devices
world-wide.

By measuring real-time, aggregate human mobility, we estimate changing
fundamentals for companies, industries, and key macroeconomic indicators. The
team is world class and founders include Greg Skibiski, Founder of Sense
Networks, and Alex "Sandy" Pentland, Head of Human Dynamics Research at MIT.

We don't have any institutional VCs and we're excited to own our destiny. The
business is growing and we need more curious and capable minds!

THE ROLE: * Build efficient, scalable models to extract real-time economic
insights from novel, large-scale data. * Enhance and develop techniques for
normalization, noise reduction, and error identification and correction across
many disparate data sources with years of historical data. * Work with
portfolio managers to assess financial applications for signals, which may
include asset selection, investment timing, and risk control.

Requirements: * Masters degree or PhD in a quantitative field. * 3+ years
experience in fields related to financial markets. * 5+ years experience in
writing code for data analysis (Python experience is preferred) and applying
advanced methods from statistics, machine learning, or related fields. * Self-
starter with a demonstrated ability to devise and build end-to-end solutions
with minimal oversight.

For more information, please send cv/LinkedIn, GitHub etc... to
careers@thasosgroup.com

------
ienjoythebeach
Recurly | San Francisco or Boulder | Full-time | Onsight |
[https://recurly.com/jobs/](https://recurly.com/jobs/)

Recurly was born in 2009 from the changing needs of businesses. With the
industry’s movement to subscription-based models, the need for a sophisticated
recurring payment management platform has exploded.

On the surface, subscription billing sounds easy: charge a credit card a
certain amount every month. But companies of all sizes have discovered that
managing recurring billing is significantly more challenging than processing
one-time payments.

By automating the complexities of subscription billing management, Recurly
helps businesses eliminate the pain of scaling recurring billing operations
with an easy, self-serve, pay-as-you-go platform.

We're looking for folks who have an understanding of Ruby, Java,
Spring/Spring-Data/JPA, Mysql, RabbitMQ, APIs, Sidekiq, and other
technologies. All open jobs are listed here:
[https://recurly.com/jobs/](https://recurly.com/jobs/)

If you're interested, shoot an email to cbunting@recurly.com to chat.

------
ultrasaurus
PagerDuty | San Francisco or Toronto — ONSITE

I’m trying something a little new that I’m sure our HR department will hate :)
There are 2 product roles that I’m looking to hire soon on our
Platform/Ecosystem team that Hacker News readers are well suited for. The
exact roles may get tweaked a little:

Product Manager of Developer Experience Encourage people solving problems with
the open source tools built on top of our platform. That involves 3 main
responsibilities: \- Own & evangelize our developer docs \- Talk to our
customers and understand what they’ve built internally \- Hire freelancers to
build tutorials and basic OSS apps Ideal background: an OSS developer who has
managed freelancers before, who has a public profile and a passion for
shipping.

Product Manager of API Build the extension points for customers and partners
to extend what our app can do natively. A big part of this involves building
exciting new kinds of integrations. Ideal background: an experienced PM with
the ability to code, ideally who has owned an API before.

I haven’t started hiring yet, but if you know of any amazing candidates for
either role, send me their URLs dave@pagerduty.com

------
stan_sf
PowWow Energy, Redwood City CA | ONSITE | Python, Django, jQuery |
[https://www.powwowenergy.com](https://www.powwowenergy.com)

We are looking for a passionate full stack developer to help farming
communities to make their life easier and enable them to grow more with less.
We integrate sensors, weather, imagery and other data to produce answers we
send to farmers in the field. We are one of the leading agricultural
technology companies in California.

The developer joining us will be in the driver’s seat to design and build new
key modules across the product and help us grow. You'll be collaborating in a
team that includes startup veterans, data science experts and world class
image processing experts.

See the full description at [http://gsvlabs.com/portfolio-item/powwow-energy-
job-board/](http://gsvlabs.com/portfolio-item/powwow-energy-job-board/)

We are also looking for an experienced image processing specialist/developer
to join our team in Santa Barbara.

Come help us improve farming! If you are interested, email us at
jobs@powwowenergy.com

------
kenkunz
Vibes | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

Vibes helps the world’s top brands to engage their customers on their mobile
devices. Our Catapult SaaS platform enables marketers to drive revenue growth
and loyalty through mobile messaging, mobile wallet marketing (Apple Wallet
and Android Pay), post-click engagement, and advanced targeting and
personalization. Vibes has delivered more than 7 billion mobile experiences on
behalf of customers that include Sears, JCPenney, Home Depot, Verizon,
Allstate, The Gap, Chipotle, Old Navy and more!

We are growing rapidly and hiring aggressively in 2016. We have openings for
Software Engineers as well as QA and Product roles.

We're looking for full-stack developers (Rails + JS with Backbone.js), as well
as a Java b/end developer for high-volume messaging.

Apply here:
[http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/#spy_openings](http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/#spy_openings)

…or email me at ken at vibes dot com.

Here's a quick peek at our office space:
[http://chicagocreativespace.com/vibes/](http://chicagocreativespace.com/vibes/)

------
jerviezo
Entrepreneur First - London, UK - Onsite

TECHNICAL EVANGELIST

We're looking for a Technical Evangelist to join Entrepreneur First and build
a developer relations team here at our London HQ. We're Europe's largest
creator of tech startups. Email zoe@joinef.com

Skills and experience required: \+ Experience working as a software engineer,
ideally within a tech startup. \+ Bachelors or Masters degree in Computer
Science (or related technical subject) \+ Experience engaging technical
communities and running technical events. \+ Ability to talk confidently about
code with developers, and can explain complex technology in simple language.
\+ Track record of self-driven side projects, open source projects, or
research. \+ Proven contributions to technical communities online. \+
Entrepreneurial mindset - you’re thinking about the company you’re going to
build. \+ Enjoys travelling and attending events (sometimes during evenings
and weekends).

More info at:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ps5mXeg8moB48raNAx_XvibK...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ps5mXeg8moB48raNAx_XvibKvH7t7FpEyLfur20TZKI/edit)

------
johnrball
Engineering Manager Engineering - New York, NY - Full Time

At Olo we develop an online food ordering platform used by many of the
country’s largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. We take
pride in a neat codebase with automated tests and continuous integration, and
encourage new ideas, experimentation, and constant refactoring.

Olo is revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and
we're looking for a talented engineering manager to join our team and help us
achieve this vision. As part of the team you will play a significant and
visible role in helping us deliver an industry-leading digital ordering
capability to our clients. You’ll work with a passionate team dedicated to
delivering amazing products using modern tools and technologies such as .NET
4.6, ASP.NET MVC 5, TeamCity, GitHub, Octopus Deploy, Redis, Xamarin, and
heavy use of OSS.

You will manage one of Olo’s software engineering teams. Your primary
responsibility is to ensure that your team is able to effectively deliver new
product value at a steady pace. You will be responsible for hiring talented
engineers and providing the needed coaching and guidance to ensure that they
excel and grow. You will be a key facilitator in Agile planning, supporting
business priorities and advocating engineering priorities. You will oversee a
team consisting of both developers and QA engineers and will be responsible
for the full software lifecycle of Agile planning through deployment.

This is a full-time position based in NYC.

Requirements * You have demonstrated mastery of C#, .NET, web application and
object-oriented concepts in a development leadership role. * You know good
code when you see it. * You understand the value of QA as a fundamental
component of producing enterprise-grade commercial software. * You have at
least 3 years on-the-job experience managing development teams. * You are
comfortable translating business needs into workable plans, and translating
business-speak to geek-speak (and vice versa). * You can articulate what it
takes to build reliable, robust software systems. * You enjoy the role of
coach and facilitator, and are confident in your ability to build and mentor a
high performance team. * You have experience developing software iteratively
under an Agile process framework. * Experience developing a multi-tenant SaaS
platform

Please email your resume to johnball@olo.com

------
iforiq
LiftIgniter (YC W14) -
[https://www.liftigniter.com](https://www.liftigniter.com) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE, VISA | Machine Learning Engineer

LiftIgniter delivers billions of personalized recommendations and experiences
every month, on some of the largest websites across the world. Building
machine learning products at this scale is extremely hard, and not well solved
by existing academic literature. At the same time, a few extra points in
improvement can mean millions in incremental revenue, and the difference
between success and failure. So we innovate, at the cutting edge. Our current
team of ex-IMO, IOI, Phds from MIT, Stanford, Berkeley, Princeton love the
challenges. If you’re excited by the problem and team, we should talk!

Key requirements:

\- Strong background in linear algebra, analysis and statistics

\- Very strong software design skills

\- Solid foundations in algorithms and data-structures

\- Good performances in IMO / IOI / ACM-ICPC a plus

\- PhD in Math / Statistics / Machine learning a plus

[http://www.liftigniter.com/company/](http://www.liftigniter.com/company/) .
Email jobs@liftigniter.com

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis) Full time -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
farm better.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry.

– I am surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness
and mentorship.

– I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of climatology,
agronomy, data science, and remote sensing.

– I build large-scale systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of
satellite imagery.

– I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

We're looking for engineers of all kinds! Check out
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers).

===== How to apply =====

If you apply through this link you should get priority:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT59VfwM&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT59VfwM&cs=9vCbVfwX&page=Job%20Description&j=ovwn2fwa)

Or please email me directly at skhalsa@climate.com.

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City
| ONSITE

We're looking for a senior software engineer to join our small, agile
engineering team at MM.LaFleur.

== Who are we? ==

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company based in New York City. We aim
to be the go-to wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose. How? By
delivering luxury-quality clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist
experience.

== What skills should you have? ==

\- You should know PHP backwards, forwards, and upside down. MySQL, HTML, CSS,
and Javascript, too. Magento? Great!

\- Be good at (or ready to learn) commerce platform management and
development.

\- Love the entire stack, from devops to cross-browser styling to internal
tooling.

\- Desire to set the foundation for an awesome engineering culture and help
build the team.

\- Be excited about analytics and data-driven decisions.

\- Appreciate UX and the designers and engineers that make it possible.

== Contact ==

You can apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

Or for more information feel free to send me an email at
luke.evers@mmlafleur.com

------
kickingvegas
Tile | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE, INTERNS

Tile has invented a simple and sleek location tracking app that can be used to
track any item users don’t want to misplace. Tile is the first mass-market
Internet of Things device and community, and has created a user-driven network
of access points that work together to help locate missing belongings, but
that have a potential impact that is far, far greater, spanning
transportation, healthcare, energy, and the connected home.

We are hiring!

Android Engineer (Android SDK, BLE for Android, RESTful APIs, JSON)

iOS Developer (Objective-C, Cocoa Touch, Xcode)

Backend Engineer (J2EE and the Spring MVC)

Embedded Firmware Engineer (WIFI, BT/BLE, USB, I2C, SPI, UART)

NetSuite Engineer (NetSuite, PHP, MySQL, Eclipse, an ERP application)

Product Designer (Framer, Flinto, Principle, Pixate, Origami, HTML/CSS/JS,
After Effects)

Production Planner (PLM software, ERP, Excel)

Sr. Hardware Continuation Engineer (ISO 9000, Contract Manufacturers)

Sr. Hardware Engineer (DFM principles, EMC: FCC/CE/VCCI, WIFI, BT/BLE)

Web Designer (UX, HTML/CSS, Javascript, Retail E-Commerce Experience)

Head of Brand Marketing (Retail, Etail, Direct, B2B)

Full­stack Web Engineering Intern (Javascript libraries, Java, PHP)

Mobile Engineering Intern (Android & iOS)

Hardware Engineering Intern (Oscilloscopes, High Speed Probes, Logic
Analyzers)

Product Analyst Intern (Quantitative Analysis, Tableau, SQL)

Interested parties may contact Rob.Stolle@thetileapp.com

~~~
Ajeet_Sahu
Hi I am Masters student of Software engineering at San Jose State University.
I am looking for intern opportunity as Full Stack Web developer.Please review
my profile and work at

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/ajeetsahu GitHub:
[https://github.com/AjeetSahu](https://github.com/AjeetSahu)

Thanks and regards Ajeet Kumar Sahu email: ajeet.sahu@outlook.com mob:
4086279583

------
rapture
Front End Developer | Hunstville, AL | Full-time, Onsite

Interested in working on some of the most popular gaming web sites in the
world? MMO Champion, HearthPwn, LolNexus, Futhead, Muthead, and MinecraftForum
are just a few of the sites you’ll be working on as a Front End Developer at
Curse. In this role, you’ll be flexing your CSS and Javascript skills to build
beautiful user experiences that will be used by millions of users.

Apply at
[http://www.curseinc.com/careers/166547](http://www.curseinc.com/careers/166547)

Curse is the largest gaming media company in the world. We build communities
and tools that players use for some of the biggest games in the world, we're
passionate about our people and we're driven to help ignite communities and
passionate people.

Curse is an independently owned games media company founded by gamers, for
gamers. The secret to our success? As gamers, we were able to seamlessly
navigate the marketplace and quickly amass an enviable portfolio of owned and
operated game communities. Curse has very quickly become the #1 games media
company in the world with nearly 60 million users coming to our sites every
month.

Here's a little more you're welcome to explore regarding our rapid growth and
recent investor:

[http://www.curseinc.com/news/66-pc-games-continue-
explosive-...](http://www.curseinc.com/news/66-pc-games-continue-explosive-
growth-according-to) [http://www.curseinc.com/news/64-riot-has-made-an-
investment-...](http://www.curseinc.com/news/64-riot-has-made-an-investment-
in-curse)

------
browseatwork
San Francisco/ London/ Barcelona/ Madrid/ Sydney | TokBox | Data Engineers,
Test Engineers, JavaScript Engineers, BizDev Managers in 1) FinTech, 2)
Healthcare, and 3) Education) | 98% Onsite, remote for the right fit

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
developers to embed real-time video into their applications and websites. We
build a platform and SDKs, and have great clients from individual developers
to massive players in tech, entertainment, education, and many other
industries (customers include the Minerva Project, Chegg, esurance, Major
League Baseball, Double Robotics, and Fox Sports). We've been doing real-time
communications for over 8 years. We were acquired by Telefonica 3 years ago.
It hasn't changed the culture much, and has helped us reach more customers
around the world.

The product is great but the people make this place where I work. It's an
awesome group of 70 or so people- nice, smart, skilled. We are laid back and
have a sense of humor. Good salary, flexible, and great benefits!

We've hired a ton in 2015 and are continuing to keep hiring in 2016. We're
looking a big data engineer, a test engineer, and a JavaScript engineer. For
business development, we're looking for people with strong experience in
either fintech, healthcare, or education.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

------
CaitlinSpring
Spring, Inc.|www.shopspring.com|NYC|Full-Time |Onsite

Hey HN Community- Spring, Inc. is looking for Engineers, both junior and
senior, to work in our NYC office. Spring is a 3 year-old startup with about
$30M in VC funding. We have 85 employees, about 30 of these are engineers.
We're looking to double the size of the team this year in order to support an
impressive roadmap and business goals. Here's more info about us:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/16/spring-the-shoppable-
instag...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/16/spring-the-shoppable-instagram-
closes-25m-in-series-b/)

Tools: Golang, Python, React, Java (for Android dev), Objective-C (iOS) and a
bunch of other technologies that help with performance and availability.

Qualifications: knowledge of Go is not required (it is a newer programming
language after all) but previous experience with JS and a backend language
like Java is preferred. And bonus points if you've worked on mobile before.

If you're interested in learning more please email caitlin@shopspring.com and
reference HN in the subject line.

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - SF, CA

Infrastructure Engineer - Docker, Mesos, Marathon, AWS, Ruby.

Systems/Backend Engineer - Ruby, JVM, MySQL, Redis.

We're located at 5th and Market in a creative environment that's full of fun
gadgetry and intelligent, thoughtful people who enjoy generous benefits and
compensation. Come help us change the way that people interact with
technology.

[https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs)

~~~
spicavigo
I interviewed at IFTTT. Amazing guys. They are working on cool stuff and are a
fun bunch.

------
mstockton
Data Scientist @ CircleUp ([https://circleup.com](https://circleup.com)) | San
Francisco, CA or REMOTE | Full-Time

We're looking for a Data Scientist to join our team at CircleUp, a marketplace
for private investing in consumer companies.

We want to understand the information around us to see how and why
entrepreneurs and entrepreneurial enterprises succeed at a early stage.

We have interesting problems to solve with named entity recognition, rare
topic modeling, rare event predictions, concept extractions, question
answering systems and recommendations among others.

The full job posting is here: [https://circleup.com/jobs/data-
scientist/](https://circleup.com/jobs/data-scientist/) \- This is the best
place to submit an application

------
anewman15
Wirestorm Innovations | Richardson, Texas | Full-time | Onsite

We are looking for a Lead Developer to join our team of global software
engineers. Our team is trusted to implement scalable, efficient, and
maintainable software products that solve complex problems. Capability: Order
Management & Service Catalog Application Developers & Architects

REQUIREMENTS: * Business process knowledge in wire-line telecommunication
business * Working knowledge of workflow concepts such as BPM, BPMN, BPML and
BPEL. * Knowledge of UML, Object Orientation, Service Orientation, programming
languages (Java/J2E), Relational Databases (mainly Oracle), Client-Server/Web
systems, Unix/Linux systems. * Knowledge of server-side JavaScript, WSDL, XSD
and XML. * Knowledge of Java plugins and formatting of the APIs. * Strong
knowledge of SQL, PL/SQL. * Experience in order management/customer service
role. * Understanding of how Order Management within the Fulfillment area
impacts the other OSS functional areas (like inventory management, activation
management, workforce management, and service assurance) as well as
interactions with the BSS (sales channels, CRM, billing) and its fit to the
overall Telecom Business Model. * Knowledge of the TMForum concepts, including
NGOSS, SID, TAM, atom and OSS/J. * Understands fully the fundamentals of how a
Telco Product and Service Catalog is designed. * Has comprehensive knowledge
of data modelling.

Must be able to travel 30% of the time. Ability to work with Geographically
Dispersed teams.

For us every project is challenging, and every position critical. We don't
have ping pong tables or espresso machines, yet we enjoy a thriving culture of
shared invention. Our operatives are strategically placed around the globe and
our clients range from sovereign governments to Fortune 500 companies.

wirestorm.us

Please apply here:
[https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=50](https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=50)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for Engineers (especially front-end focused people who
like React, right now) and DevOps. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript,
with frameworks like Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to
integrate new tech and like to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
alexzoltano
PayScale is hiring full-stack software engineers and interns in Seattle, WA,
onsite, full-time.

We have a service that tells you how much you should be paid in real-time and
we're building it with Amazon Web Services (AWS), React, ES6, and more. You'd
be working alongside me (@alexzdangelo, Software Development Manager).

SDE, Consumer:
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/me73AR](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/me73AR)

Lead SDE, Conversion:
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/H8TLRh](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/H8TLRh)

What's it like to work at PayScale?

Lots of laughter. People have lunch together. Wine and board games on Fridays.
There is a buzz in the air. Feels like a startup with the stability of an
established company.

What does the team do?

We’re building significant new features and products on PayScale.com’s public-
facing site and services. Lots of opportunities to work and learn alongside
experts in UX, big data, distributed systems, machine learning, search, and
econometrics. You'll help us empower employers, employees, and job seekers
with real-time data, compellingly and entertainingly presented. Your ideas are
valued, your voice is heard and your work has immediate impact.

What we'll do

Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal work hours.
Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

What you'll do

Full-stack development. Build public APIs. Build significant and fundamental
new features and products. Work across teams and products alongside a highly
functional, world-class development team

------
nathanh
Teachers Pay Teachers | NYC | Full-Time | Engineers, Product Managers, Product
Designers

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econo...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)).

Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless Development
([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
nhurst@teacherspayteachers.com.

------
jasonthevillain
The Atlantic | Washington, DC | onsite

[http://www.theatlantic.com](http://www.theatlantic.com)

Looking for another full-stack/Python developer.

[http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/IVakvI/FullStack-P...](http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/IVakvI/FullStack-
PythonDjango-Developer)

And I can answer questions about culture, coffee and code.

------
jlisam13
Insikt | SF,Austin,LA | ON-SITE

Insikt (pronounced “in-seekt”) is a white label loan origination and investing
platform that enables any brand to lend to its customers and any accredited
investor to invest in consumer loan portfolios. Insikt was born out of our
realization that banks will not be the lenders of tomorrow – brands will.
Traditional banks, saddled with new rules and regulation, are no longer in the
business of taking risk and making loans and cannot be relied on to deliver
credit access and opportunity to the masses. Instead, tomorrow’s lenders will
be media companies, retailers and prominent brands that have deep
relationships with their customers and want to step in to help their customers
get a fair loan. But, to do it right, they need scoring, servicing, technology
and capital — all of which are expensive and difficult to build. So, why build
it if you don’t have to? This is the future of lending. Any brand or company
can be a lender. We’ve launched “Lending as a Service” (LaaS) to power this
transformation. We are bringing together the best and brightest to solve real
problems in the financial industry. We are looking for diverse talent across
many different domains including designers, front end and back end
development, product management, analytics and data science, credit,
operations, and capital markets.We want passionate, fun-loving people who can
contribute positively to our company and our culture. Let us know if this
sounds like you. [http://www.insikt.com](http://www.insikt.com)

Technologies: front-end: angular, react back-end: java/scala (finagle), node,
groovy, postgres we run on AWS and we use ansible for deployment.

Contact me: jlisam@insikt.com with the subject "HN". San Francisco, Los
Angeles and Austin. No remote unfortunately

~~~
maerF0x0
> No remote unfortunately

This is an interesting line. If its unfortunate you do not allow remote, why
not offer it?

~~~
bernardom
I don't control it.

Edit: I thought it was a response to my post, not jlisam. Whoops.

------
jbaviat
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
backend developers | Engineering team in Paris

Sqreen's mission is to provide robust security layer to help developers
protect their applications against weaknesses. We develop solutions that
combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and machine learning. We provide
a security dashboard for every application.

We are obviously looking for Python, Node, Java, C/PHP gurus - not only
security gurus. Our code run inside our customer’s applications, which is a
challenge for reliability and efficiency.

We have a cool and modern stack based on Docker, AWS, Mongo, Flask & React,
and we do full continuous integration.

We are passionate. We love code. We contribute to open source. We speak to
meet-ups.

The Ruby on Rails version of our product is now in private beta and is
securing dozens of high traffic applications. You will likely help us ship our
incoming products.

You can find our job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

------
kgutteridge
CUTOVER | RUBY DEVELOPER | London UK | Full-Time |
[http://www.cutover.com](http://www.cutover.com)

We’re looking for a hands on developer with a Ruby on Rails background to join
us in the continued development of the Cutover platform and business, after
our graduation from the Techstars program

We have a responsive AngularJS front end, built with a RoR backend, with
mobile to follow. We want you to be the glue between them and help us
continually improve the products API and background services. We're looking
for someone with a distinct interest and experience in algorithms, machine
learning and recommender systems, as well as experience building and leading
teams. You will help shape the technical architecture of the product ongoing,
as well as hands on coding. We're looking for a peer, rather than a pure, head
down dev.

SKILLS AND EXPERIENCE

It’s more you we’re interested in. We're looking for:

A solid understanding of the full web technology stack (e.g. HTTP, cookies,
headers, asset loading/caching)

Someone who is a real doer – someone who makes things happen; you find a way
or make a way.

Someone who has worked in agile teams, shipping great products.

THE TECH STACK

Ruby on Rails 4/5

Capistrano

Knowledge and experience of scheduling algorithms, closure trees, object
graphs

Knowledge and experience working with RESTful APIs

GIT, Vagrant, Amazon Web Services automation

APPLY

To apply, please send a copy of your CV and a brief covering letter
jobs@cutover.com. mentioning Kieran and HackerNews

------
arsenerei
SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

~~~
ttam
I emailed careers@ a ~month ago and haven't heard back..

------
nmec
JustPark | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time

We’re looking for a super smart iOS developer with Swift experience to join
the JustPark team and help us take our product to the next level.

 _The stack_

Swift, Cocoa Touch, Core Animation, Core Location, MapKit, Git, Jira and
Jenkins

 _About us_

Parking is a broken industry. It drains our fuel tanks, our wallets, our time
and our sanity. It's been clogging up our towns for too long. At JustPark,
we've officially had enough, and life's too short not to fix things.

We connect the dots to ensure that those who need parking find the people who
have it going spare. Our business is unlocking potential: we help homeowners,
churches, schools, hotels, pubs and commercial car parks to boost their income
by filling their empty spaces, making the most of the assets they have.

JustPark is one of London's most exciting and fast-growing startups - with a
record-breaking £3.7m equity crowdfunding round under its belt, on top of
investment from BMW and Index Ventures. In 2015 alone, JustPark were featured
in WIRED’s top 10 hottest startups, crowned winners of Richard Branson's
'Pitch to Rich', and nominated for the Growing Business Awards UK Employer of
the Year.

 _Benefits_

Competitive salary; Generous stock options to match; Unlimited holiday; Free
daily gourmet lunches, prepared by our lovely in-house chef; MacBook Pro; Free
parking at any JustPark space and the standard startup table tennis and Friday
beers.

Learn more about the role and apply:
[https://justpark.workable.com/jobs/192923](https://justpark.workable.com/jobs/192923).

~~~
mmansoor78
Link to Android App on your website takes me to iOS Download.

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. Last
August, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
      - Mobile Software Engineer (iOS or Android, Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
beaud
WUNDER | Boulder, CO | Full-Time

Wunder was founded with one simple vision: to address the greatest crisis of
our generation by accelerating the proliferation of renewable energy. Members
of our team have raised hundreds of millions of dollars in private equity,
developed energy infrastructure solutions for the Department of Energy, and
built digital products used and loved by millions of people. Now, we’re saving
the world.

We're looking for a Senior Full-Stack Developer (that has deep Rails
experience) to join our fast-growing startup. Like the rest of us, this person
will wear many hats; you will work closely with our partners, customers, and
investors. Specifically, you will be overseeing the development of our
customer-facing investment portal that will help us build a strong investor
base to finance the renewable energy infrastructure of the future

Learn more here:
[https://www.wundercapital.com/hustle](https://www.wundercapital.com/hustle)

------
johnrball
Olo - Senior Software QA Engineer Engineering - New York, NY - Full Time

Do you thrive in a dynamic and fast-paced team? Are you curious about how
things work and enjoy trying to break things? Do you want work where you are
valued as a key member of the engineering team? If this so, read on…

At Olo we develop an online food ordering platform used by many of the
country’s largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. We are
revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and we're
looking for talented engineers to join our team and help achieve our vision.
As part of the team you will play a significant and visible role in helping us
build the most robust food ordering platform on the market. You’ll work with a
smart, passionate team dedicated to delivering amazing products, but who
understands that first and foremost our software must just work.

Responsibilities

Help us evolve our QA function into a world class capability Collectively own
software quality for our platforms and products Develop, implement and
maintain test plans, test scenarios and test cases Analyze user story and
design specifications for test case development Collaborate with product
owners and developers to meet story acceptance criteria Automate: determine
the appropriate tool(s) for the task at hand and develop the test cases that
will enable us to validate our system continually Run manual tests to validate
new features Find and report defects with detailed, accurate and concise steps
to reproduce Assist developers in discovering and researching defects
Recommend system enhancements where you see opportunities for improvements in
UX, reliability, performance, etc.

[http://www.olo.com/careers.html](http://www.olo.com/careers.html)

------
dgellidon
Instacart | San Francisco,CA | Full-Time | Onsite

The Data & Analytics team at Instacart is new and you will have the
opportunity to shape its direction as one of our Senior Data Engineers and
create large impact.

What You’ll Be Doing

The ideal candidate is able to build and maintain a robust, scalable and
sustainable enterprise data platform. Furthermore, s/he is well versed in the
best practices of data warehousing, but is flexible enough to think outside
the box whenever necessary. The Data Engineer should be no stranger to high-
scale systems with complex data models and large amounts data coming form
various sources.

Work closely with the analysts and business stakeholders to gather technical
requirements Provide senior-level contribution to a team responsible for the
design, implementation, deployment and maintenance of a multi-terabyte data
platform Contribute the continual improvement of the Instacart data platform
via your observations and knowledge gained from your involvement and KPI's
Work in a collaborative environment -- meetings, iterative development and
design and code review sessions What You Should Already Have

Expert level proficiency in SQL. Ability to perform complex data analysis with
large volumes of data Working experience with variety of data storage
technology, including columnar databases and Hadoop ecosystem Experience in
data warehousing including dimensional modeling concepts Proficiency in at
least one of the scripting languages: Perl, Python or others Real-time data
pipeline construction (like Kafka) a plus Machine learning experience a plus
Experience building consumer facing data products (like recommendations or
productionalized algorithms) a plus Experience in object-oriented programming
is a plus

If Interested email: derrick@instacart.com

------
Curaladie
Curalate | SEATTLE | NYC | PHILLY www.curalate.com (roles can sit in any of
our offices)

Curalate is the leading visual commerce platform, connecting pictures, people
and products. We sit at the intersection of big data and computer vision and
we help brands create authentic connections with consumers through images!

* TechCrunch: Curalate Raises $27.5M to Help Brands Connect Content to Commerce

* One of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar startups” by Business Insider

* Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/6k3bhl](http://grnh.se/6k3bhl) \-
Full Stack Engineer \- Front-end Engineer \- DevOps Engineer \- Product
Manager \- Product/UX Designer

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase.

------
endtwist
Planetary ([https://planetary.io](https://planetary.io)) | REMOTE or NYC |
Full-Time | Frontend Engineer, Lead Designer.

Want to join an international team of brilliant, talented, and passionate
product creators?

Planetary is a New York City-based digital product studio where happiness,
empathy, and exploration are our core values. We want to inspire our clients
and build products that will make them (and their customers) more productive
and impactful in their industries.

We build everything from platforms to mobile apps and we'd love for you to
join us and be part of the team. Check out the listings[1][2] and shoot me an
email if you're interested: josh@planetary.io

Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/planetary/jobs/106991-senior-frontend-
engin...](https://angel.co/planetary/jobs/106991-senior-frontend-engineer)

Lead Designer: [https://angel.co/planetary/jobs/115566-lead-
designer](https://angel.co/planetary/jobs/115566-lead-designer)

------
roinir
Curve | [https://www.imaginecurve.com](https://www.imaginecurve.com) | London,
UK | ONSITE

Roles: Full stack engineer, DevOps

We are the next generation of payments after the humble bank card. We believe
that payments should be easy, secure and accessible from every interface and
device. We believe that people should have a holistic view of their finances
across all their bank accounts and credit cards, use their money intelligently
and be able to pay with any of them anytime, anywhere while they leave their
cards at home.

We're a well funded seed stage company we are backed by the leading names in
tech investment including Speedinvest VC, led by Stefan Klestil; Ex-Google
Wallet consortium; Ricky Knox, founder of Azimo and Open Bank Project; Taavet
Hinrikus, founder of TransferWise; Ed Wray, founder of BetFair; Kima Ventures
and others

We're looking for backend and devops engineers.

[https://career.getapplicant.com/5519a45eabf8d](https://career.getapplicant.com/5519a45eabf8d)

Please reach out to roi at imaginecurve.com for any questions

------
DisqusRecruiter
DISQUS IS HIRING: San Francisco, CA | Full- time

To apply, visit: [https://disqus.com/jobs/](https://disqus.com/jobs/)

Disqus is a free service that enables great online communities. As the web’s
most popular discussion system, Disqus is used by millions of websites that
cover pretty much any topic imaginable. Our magic is in connecting people to
stuff worth talking about.

We are looking for:

 __\- Frontend Engineer | What we 're looking for: We’re especially looking
for folks who have experience with Javascript (frameworks and writing tests),
preferably with Python and Django as well. Able to self-manage but also good
at working on a close team.

 __\- Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer | What we 're looking for: We’re
looking for someone with experience building (or at least improving) a working
data infrastructure and an interest in building and maintaining clean data
pipelines (communication skills key).

 __\- Product Manager, Dotcom | What we 're looking for: We’re looking for
someone who is rigorous and has proven experience in product development and
product management, with experience building for business customers.

 __\- Sales Associate (Part- time)| What we 're looking for: We’re looking for
someone eager and smart, with 1 year of sales experience and proven success
building client relationships

 __\- Technical Recruiter | What we 're looking for: Experience sourcing and
building an engineering team, preferably one who is active in the Python and
Javascript communities already.

To apply, visit: [https://disqus.com/jobs/](https://disqus.com/jobs/)

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
vimeojobs
New York City, NY; Full time; VISA TRANSFER only; ONSITE only; Will relocate;
VIMEO

Vimeo.com is looking to hire Software Engineers for the following
opportunities...

Lead Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1VP4J31](http://bit.ly/1VP4J31) (JavaScript,
ES6, PHP , 5+ Exp)

Senior Front-End Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1oWye8G](http://bit.ly/1oWye8G)
(JavaScript, ES6, ReactJS, 3+ Yrs Exp)

Application Engineer, Video
Player…[http://bit.ly/24zpMw9](http://bit.ly/24zpMw9) (Vanilla JavaScript,
1-2+ Yrs exp) (bonus pts for Python, HLS or Dash)

Front-End Engineer, Creator
Tools...[http://bit.ly/1nhjGPi](http://bit.ly/1nhjGPi) (JavaScript, ReactJS,
HTML5, CSS, 1-2+ Yrs Exp)

Android Engineer…[http://bit.ly/1QpCkg8](http://bit.ly/1QpCkg8) (Android,
Java, Multithreading, CS Degree or equiv)

If anyone is interested in hearing more about these opportunities please email
Samer Zaben at samer@vimeo.com

~~~
cbHXBY1D
Warning to anyone applying here: this company may just ignore you after
interviewing with them. In my experience, they will just never even get back
to you... even if you email them several times.

~~~
globba22
I've had a similar experience there

------
jobsgyg
GetYourGuide GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | Onsite | Frontend, Backend,
Full Stack Engineers, Head of Business Intelligence, Head of Mobile
Engineering, Head of Growth Technology

GetYourGuide are on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences by
leveraging technology to create a kick-ass product that revolutionises the way
travellers find and book things to do in their destinations. We are customer
focussed and totally data driven and are currently ramping up our Engineering
teams.

We are one of the fastest growing internet marketplaces in Europe and are
transforming the local travel market. Over the past 5 years we have grown from
a garage company to millions of annual customers. We have raised more than $95
million in funding to date. Engineering is at the very heart of us trying to
create an amazing product.

Our technology stack includes Chef, Nginx, Apache, HAProxy, PHP, MySQL,
Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL and Node.js

Why not find out more about us and our job openings via our careers page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
vollivier
Freebox | Back-end Engineer | Paris (France) | Full time, Visa, Onsite

Free is an internet innovative company in France and the driver of competitive
ISP offers in France and in the 30 OECD countries. It was the first company to
offer a "triple play" service in France through its self-produced singular
"Freebox" set-top box.

As we are launching new products and innovative services this year, we are
looking for a back-end engineer to develop our new projects around TV, VOD and
catch-upTV. Through a small and agile team, where everything is done by a team
of passionate users, join us in a fantastic journey where your practical
spirit, fresh ideas and good sense of humour will find a perfect fit with our
team.

More infos on
[http://dev.freebox.fr/blog/?page_id=2093](http://dev.freebox.fr/blog/?page_id=2093)

Also other positions are available such as Android System Engineer, ExtJS
Developper, UX developper, Linux Engineer, ...

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer/Product Manager | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK
| Full-time, permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, the UK's largest independent news
aggregator. Established 1998 and profitable ever since, our ethos and business
models have stood the test of time. Ours is a developer-led company: our
Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have three opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles. \- As a /product manager/, you’d help us to ‘get it right’ through
your zest for software development and the user experience, your passion and
excitement for our business and your ability to inspire this in the rest of
the team.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

We’re also welcoming applications from remote developers if you live within
about an hour of London.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
fishtoaster
Joyable | [https://joyable.com](https://joyable.com) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

Joyable provides evidence-based, affordable mental health services to the
millions who can’t access them today. The Atlantic had a great article on us:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/05/the-
startu...](http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/05/the-startup-that-
wants-to-end-social-anxiety/392900/)

We're looking for any (or some combination of):

\- Frontend developer

\- Backend developer

\- Fullstack developer

The company as a whole is 39 people, 6 of whom are developers. We formally
launched in March 2015, and we're expanding our engineering team. For the
front/back/fullstack devs, we're looking for some amount of professional
experience in either Rails or frontend JS (we use Angular, but experience with
any clientside framework is fine).

More details and apply here:
[https://joyable.com/jobs](https://joyable.com/jobs)

------
losvedir
CoachUp - Boston, MA - ONSITE - Full time

I'm co-founder at CoachUp, a marketplace for sports coaching. We have 10,000
coaches on the site in 30 sports across the country, and we help connect them
with athletes looking for private training. We're venture backed with about 30
employees and a dev team of 8.

We're looking to hire a mid- to senior- level full stack web developer,
preferably with experience in Ruby on Rails. On the frontend we use React,
with a recently overhauled setup that lets us use npm packages, ES6, webpack,
and all that goodness. It's pretty sweet; ping me if you want details on how
we integrated it with Rails's asset pipeline.

One perk of working here, which I guess distinguishes us from other posts
here, is you get to meet professional athletes, which is kind of cool. Julian
Edelman, Shane Batier, and Nerlens Noel have come by the office. We're working
with Steph Curry, but he hasn't been by yet... maybe when they next play the
Celtics :).

Email me either at gabe@coachup.com or my personal address in my HN profile
for more informaiton.

------
kreemn
Android Engineer – poynt.com - Poynt –Palo Alto, CA (ONSITE)

We’re seeking a full-time Android Engineer that knows how to make their way
around the AOSP stack.

You'll be responsible for building, launching and maintaining Poynt OS (our
secure version of Android + payments firmware that’s gone through PCI-PTS
certification ) that will help small business from all around the world
process payments in new ways: EMV, NFC, old-school magstripe, other future
payment methods. We also build tools for pushing out software updates and
capabilities to Poynt devices.

We’re a team of Xooglers, Ex-Amazonians, and Ex-PayPals. We have commitments
from all across the world (U.S., Brazil, etc.) to replace brick-looking
Verifone and Ingenico payment terminals with our Poynt devices.

Poynt has raised $28M in Series B funding. Our investors include Oak
Investment Partners, Matrix Partners, and Google Ventures.

If you have deep Android expertise and are interested in joining us as an
early software engineer then come help us build secure payments hardware
that’s always connected -- send your info to careers at poynt.com

------
probst
Aircloak | Berlin | REMOTE (european timezones) |
[https://aircloak.com](https://aircloak.com)

Hi, I am Sebastian, the CTO at Aircloak. At Aircloak we develop a query and
anonymisation layer that our customers put in front of their highly sensitive
personal data. Using our technology they avoid accidentally leaking sensitive
data, and gain the ability to exploratively work with, and share their data
with untrusted third parties – effectively opening up untapped data in a
completely safe way.

The challenges in building such a system are countless. At the core of it lies
our ability to provide a rich query interface, while ensuring that no query
can ever leak sensitive information about individuals. It’s a daunting task,
but daunting tasks are what we live for.

We are currently a team of seven, and are looking to hire:

\- full stack software engineers

\- a front-end/UX designer

\- a developer with a primary focus on testing and automation

Our tech stack is centered around Elixir and Erlang and our apps are deployed
with docker. The frontend has so far been designed by engineers (and looks
like it), so if you are interested in the frontend/UX role, you are very much
encouraged to shape its future direction!

We all work remotely, and the team is spread all over Europe. You will be
working remotely too, and should be situated within two time-zones of Berlin.
We organise periodic retreats in beautiful locations to fuse together as a
team. Our work style relies on the fact that you are self-driven, can work
independently, and possess stellar communication skills.

Your background matters less than your clear head, problem solving skills,
critical reasoning abilities, and ability to reduce a problem to its bare
essential.

We offer competitive salaries, equity, and an exciting and friendly work
environment.

If you are interested, please send me an email at jobs@aircloak.com. We are
looking forward to getting to know you!

~~~
oaksoft
Hello) My name is Elena. I'm the Offshoring Coordinator of the Oak Soft
company. I want to propose you cooperation. We are in same (nearly) time-zone,
so it'll be easy to work together) Our company has some software developers,
so if you'll have a project we can work together. Contact me, if u are
interested in my proposal) Have a nice day) e-mail: oaksoft.office@gmail.com
skype: oaksoft.office

~~~
probst
Thank you for the offer. We are currently looking to hire individual full-time
engineers directly ourselves, rather than working through/with an offshoring
company.

------
0xa
Kensho: Primarily Boston, MA (Cambridge). We also have offices in New York, NY
(NYC), San Francisco (SF), and Stamford, CT: FULL TIME ONSITE

We are making financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful
through our partnerships with Goldman Sachs and CNBC. Kensho's growing
engineering team overlooks Harvard Sq. To get our attention, share a project
with us that shows:

(Software Engineers) Innovation at any layer of the stack, but especially with
javascript or infrastructure. Sophisticated data handling, thrilling
visualizations, or building frameworks that multiply productivity a plus.

(Data Scientists) Advanced machine learning, NLP or modeling techniques at
scale (PhD or other notable research/data science experience).

(UI Designers) Your portfolio of complex data or workflows in intuitive,
beautiful and engaging ways.

Our Stack

    
    
      * python, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, nltk, et al.
    
      * Javascript, React, d3, canvas
    

Please say hello at
[https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)

Matt

------
RRiccio
Glio, Inc. (glio.com, YC S13) | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | Onsite, Full Time |
R$54k-R$120k, 0.5-3.0% equity

At Glio.com we're building the future of e-commerce in Latin America. We're a
platform that connects buyers & sellers, using software to eliminate
inefficiencies and provide the best shopping experience in LatAm at affordable
prices.

We're hiring back-end and front-end software developers. Experience in Ruby on
Rails & Javascript is a big plus, but not required.

Our stack includes Rails 4, Spree, RSpec, jQuery, Postgres, AWS, Jasmine &
CircleCI.

Some of our main practices are:

* Continuous Integration, deploys all day long

* Hardcore A/B testing & data-driven decisions

* Shipping culture

* Peer code reviews

* Pair programming

* Tests coverage

* Weekly sprints

Glio is the 1st Latin American company to be backed by YCombinator. We're
based in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Our investors include, among others, Naval
Ravikant, Ace & Co and FundersClub.

You will be hire #9 and join a hard-working, smart, ambitious team that aims
at becoming the largest retailer in Latin America.

If this mission excites you please drop me a line at roberto@glio.com. And
feel free to send me any questions you might have.

------
bradypostmates
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS, reliability,
infrastructure)

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco right next to
Caltrain, Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by
enabling anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our
revolutionary urban logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects
customers with local couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any
restaurant or store in a city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in
the country, we currently operate in 40 cities across the country and are
processing 1,000,000 deliveries per month on the platform.

Engineers interested in our infrastructure, reliability, or front-end
positions can e-mail their resumes to lana@postmates.com

Engineers interested in our iOS, Android, or backend positions can e-mail
their resumes to emily@postmates.com

------
Petefine
[http://www.15gifts.com](http://www.15gifts.com) \- ONSITE Brighton UK

DATA SCIENTIST

15gifts' decision-engine technology powers some of the largest corporations in
the UK including Virgin Media, EE, Sky and The Times, and we're growing
rapidly. We are now looking for a talented data scientist to join our team and
help shape the recommendation algorithms that underpin our product.

Our data science team is at the heart of the company and plays a crucial role
in analysing and visualising customer behaviour - using the data to build
statistical and machine learning models that generate highly tailored
recommendations and drive the product forward through data-led optimisations.

We're looking for someone with strong analysis, statistics, machine learning
and programming skills (we’re particularly fond of Python and R). It's a great
opportunity to work for a small company (13 employees), while analysing data
from some of the largest e-commerce sites in the country and beyond. Contact
peter.fine at 15gifts dot com to find out more.

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. We're profitable and
growing sustainably. Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking
for engineers who want to work on interesting problems in a production
environment, and take responsibility for the real-world operation of a large
and increasingly distributed system.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, Go, Node.JS, Redis,
MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

We are currently hiring:

* Platform Engineers to continue improving and scaling our core real-time infrastructure: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789)

* Mobile Product Engineers to work on improving our mobile libraries on both iOS and Android, and demonstrating what Pusher can do for mobile end users: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

* DevOps Engineers so we can continually improve the way we deploy and maintain our platform: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/)

* A Head of Customer Satisaction to help us provide an (even more) amazing experience to our customers: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/159095](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/159095)

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Chicago, Salt Lake City, REMOTE, VISA

We build open-source learning management systems for schools and organizations
to educate students or employees. Our headquarters is in Salt Lake City with
two satellite offices in Chicago and LA and sales offices overseas. Awesome
culture- very engineering driven, products- quality software, and benefits-
free health insurance.

#4 Best Small/Medium Company to Work For in America- 2015 on Glassdoor.com #6
Most Innovative Company- 2016 on Fast Company

We hire remote devs who are based in the US with experience in Ruby/Rails or
Javascript (React/Ember/Backbone).

ONSITE opportunities in Chicago & Salt Lake City include SET/SDET/QA and
Android.

Check out our open positions here: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=N6ijhJ95jN](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=N6ijhJ95jN)

Email our recruiter directly if you have any questions: Ariel
apao(at)instructure(dot)com

------
BernaGatsby
UpCounsel (upcounsel.com) | San Francisco SF ONSITE - We are looking for
Engineers (Data, Full-stack, Front-End), Data Analysts, Sales Positions &
more!

UpCounsel is on a mission to make the legal experience remarkable for
businesses. We provide businesses with an alternative to expensive and slow
law firms through an online marketplace and an all-star virtual lawyer
community. UpCounsel is working with thousands of entrepreneurs and companies
to increase the quality and speed of legal services, while dramatically
reducing costs. When businesses can access great legal services, they make
better decisions and can grow their business with confidence.

Check out our careers page and find a position you are interested in
([https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers))
and feel free to email me at bernadette [at] upcounsel [dot] com

------
petesmithy
For all those looking for new development and data science roles in New York:
check out my new startup The Round NYC.

(I previously co-founded Songkick.com, YC s2007)

theround.com

We're putting 100 of New York's top tech teams in one room on 16 April in
Brooklyn.

It’s like a totally honest meetup: just the hiring/getting hired bit! We do
this already in London as Silicon Milkroundabout.

For our first New York event, we will host 100 teams including Vimeo, Moat,
Managed by Q, Karhoo, Interworks, Cloudreach and Voodoo.

There's space for up to 1,000 experienced software developers and data
scientists, but spots are by invitation or application only.

The event is insanely cool. If you get in, you get access to the actual team
members (founders, CTOs and the engineers themselves). For kicks we throw in a
free bar, free daycare, free coffee, free snacks and live art.

If you're a developer or data scientist in New York, apply for your ticket
today and I'll be in touch asap to let you know if your application has been
successful .. It would be awesome to meet as many fellow HNers as possible!

Pete Smith

(hit me up if you have any questions: pete@theround.com)

------
PeekTravel
Peek is hiring for a number of Engineering positions, so come join our
awesome, San Francisco-based team!

What we do: The Peek platform combines Peek.com, a one-stop shop for the best
activities, with Peek Pro, award-winning software for activity operators. We
are a product-first company and we have a stellar engineering team.

Who's got our back: We’ve raised over $10M from some of the best tech and
travel investors, including Eric Schmidt, Jack Dorsey, Pete Flint (Trulia),
and Carl Sparks (Travelocity). We were named one of Fast Company's 10 Most
Innovative Companies in Travel.

Where we’re at: Our team is ~50 people and our business has tripled in size in
the last 6 months with activities available in 25+ regions in the US, Mexico,
UK, and France.

For more information on our Engineering team, go to
[http://peek.com/engineering](http://peek.com/engineering).

USE LINK BELOW TO APPLY: [http://peekpro.com/jobs/](http://peekpro.com/jobs/)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma (www.figma.com), a startup in San Francisco
building a browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way
designers and engineers work together. We're a small team of 17, and we're
looking for talented engineers (www.figma.com/careers) who are interested in
tackling challenges in the creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, WebGL, Ruby,
Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
benjaminlhaas
Intersection | NYC | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://www.intersection.com](http://www.intersection.com)

Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Android Platform Software
Engineer, and more

We're the team behind LinkNYC
([https://www.link.nyc/](https://www.link.nyc/)). You may have heard about the
"obscenely fast" free public wifi we're installing all over New York City
([http://gizmodo.com/nycs-new-public-wifi-is-obscenely-
fast-17...](http://gizmodo.com/nycs-new-public-wifi-is-obscenely-
fast-1753825735)). Come help us make it even better.

But that's not all we do. We create products and experiences that use
technology to make shared spaces amazing.

Full set of job postings here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection#16628](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection#16628)

Shoot me an email at benjamin.haas@intersection.com and we can talk more.

------
NolMan
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events, with months of uncertainty. We are empowering
people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach to selling their house and
buying their dream home. We are live in our first market and are experiencing
phenomenal growth. We have an amazing team of talented and passionate
engineers and data scientists.

We are looking for general engineers, front-end engineers, and data scientists
to help us change the real estate industry. We've been featured on the
breakout list [http://www.breakoutlist.com/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/)

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction.

------
fsargent
SeamlessDocs seamlessdocs.com/jobs Soho/Tribeca NYC, NY

Positions: Senior Front End Javascript Engineer (React, especially).

SeamlessDocs is working to change the way citizens interact with their
government. We came out of Code for America, and are supported by the GovTech
Fund. We have started with the worst part of government -- forms, and we're
making incredible inroads. Government Clerks can upload their PDFs, mark them
up, provide signable, public place for citizens to submit building permits,
soccer signup forms, or even teacher evaluations.

We're still a small team, you would be coming in as a senior front-end
engineer to manage and grow the team using the best practices you choose.

Qualifications: Read this: [https://medium.com/javascript-scene/10-interview-
questions-e...](https://medium.com/javascript-scene/10-interview-questions-
every-javascript-developer-should-know-6fa6bdf5ad95) If you can answer that,
we should talk.

jobs@seamlessdocs.com felix@seamlessdocs.com (that's me)

------
d3sandoval
Discuss.io | Seattle | Full-Time | Onsite (preferred) or Remote

Discuss.IO has developed the industry’s leading web-based video platform for
the qualitative market research industry. Our culture is casual yet high
energy. We are passionate about our product and obsessed with helping our
clients.

2\. Front-End Developer/UX Designer

If the words AJAX, Streaming Video, and HTML5 make your heart skip a beat then
keep reading. If you also like creating simple, efficient, eloquent, intuitive
software software, we would love to see what you can do. Read on if this
sounds like your cup of tea… \- 3-5 years PHP experience with a focus on UI /
UX excellence advocate. \- 3-5 years experience with Javascript, AJAX and
jQuery \- 1-2 years building responsive mobile applications \- Dream in HTML5
\- Photoshop and/or Fireworks experience WE HOPE YOU HAVE \- Experience with
video platforms like Kaltura, Ooyala and Brightcove \- Experience with WebRTC
More info at discuss.io/career or email careers@discuss.io (goes straight to
our founder)

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

    
    
         === Who are we? ===
    

CACI’s Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 15,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

    
    
         === What we're looking for ===
    

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === What openings do we have? ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME](http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
kyu_2016
RR Limited, a HK based machine learning company, is looking for a Linux System
Administrator with skills in Linux, Apache, SSH, mySQL and NodeJS. Starting
salary Php 60k/month + benefits. Please send your CVs to
jack.tsai@rumarocket.com,

------
jmaggs
Springer Nature -
[http://www.springernature.com](http://www.springernature.com) \- London, UK |
ONSITE, PERMANENT | Full Time.

Springer Nature is one of the world’s leading global research, educational and
professional publishers. We publish renowned titles such as Nature and
Scientific American as well as hundreds of lesser known but equally important
scientific journals, magazines and books. We have a very strong team of about
140 people working in London and are currently recruiting developers, QAs, BAs
and UX designers.

Most of our work is in Java or Scala but we do use many other languages, all
running on our continuous delivery platform built upon Cloud Foundry. We are
looking for people at all levels of experience and are hiring for mindset
rather than skill set so if you are interested in working on a mature, agile
team please do get in touch.

Send your CV to james.maggs@... and I'll get back to you asap.

Thanks,

-James

------
Novex
Insight Informatics | [http://libero.com.au/](http://libero.com.au/) | Full
Time | Brisbane/Gold Coast or REMOTE (within Australia)

We're an established company of 15 responsible for delivering a world-class
Library Management Platform to Public, Corporate and University Libraries
around Australia, Germany, Italy, Switzerland, UK and UAE. Our mission is to
provide the best set of tools that empower libraries to build communities,
simplify their day to day running and provide exactly what their members need.

We're looking for a Front-End Developer

\- You'd be joining our five-person development team.

\- Our app is 100% web-based. Currently it's an MVC style framework +
unstructured javascript. You'd be helping us transition to an API-first system
with a React.js based frontend

\- More importantly, there's a massive scope for UX improvements along the way
which have a real impact on our users

Shoot us an email at seb@libero.com.au to chat if you're interested.

------
ebounty
Amazon Echo + Alexa | Cambridge MA, Seattle WA, Sunnyvale

The Amazon Speech team is a group of scientists, inventors and developers
working on audio, machine learning, speech and natural language solutions that
revolutionize how customers interact with Amazon’s products and services. A
background in NLP and speech is not necessary, we are most interested to speak
with engineers and researchers with an interest in emerging technology.
Engineers: · Programming in one or more object-oriented languages like
Java/Python/C#/Ruby/Objective C/C++ · Experience building scalable
infrastructure software or distributed systems for commercial online services

Researchers: As a Speech and Language Scientist, you will work with talented
peers to develop novel algorithms and modeling techniques to advance the state
of the art in spoken language understanding.

I would love to hear from you! Best, Emma ebbounty@amazon.com

------
Infosourcer
East Coast (NY, DC, MA, GA) & Palo Alto or San Francisco, CA | Marketing
Positions | ONSITE | Full Time

It's an exciting time to be at Cloudera!

Have you heard that Cloudera will support President Barack Obama’s Precision
Medicine Initiative? Our very own Mike Olson has been leading this effort.
More here: [http://bit.ly/1TkMvbT](http://bit.ly/1TkMvbT)

Additionally, we need some great marketing folks: _A Public Sector Marketing
Manager based out of the East
Coast[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3abhQhwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3abhQhwe) &

_A Director of Product Marketing based in San Francisco or Palo Alto, CA
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3zehQhwG](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3zehQhwG)

WHY CLOUDERA?

Amazing people -We are a fun & smart team,including many of the top luminaries
in Hadoop and related open source communities.We frequently interact with the
research community, collaborate with engineers at other top companies & host
cutting edge researchers for tech talks.

Innovative work - Cloudera pushes the frontier of big data & distributed
computing, as our track record shows.We work on high-profile open source
projects, interacting daily with engineers at other exciting
companies,speaking at meet-ups, etc.

Great culture -Transparent and open meritocracy.Everybody is always thinking
of better ways to do things, & coming up with ideas that make a difference.We
build our culture to be the best workplace in our careers.

Experience - Be part of the exhilarating ride at a fast-growing pre-IPO
startup

Feel free to ping me directly: infosourcer [at] cloudera [dot] com

------
cj
◎ Localize | Full-stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite

Localize is building tools to simplify the deployment and delivery of
translated applications. We believe companies are leaving a lot of growth on
the table by ignoring foreign users / customers. It's an enormous opportunity.

As our 5th team member, you'd have full control over large parts of our
product. You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with full benefits
(details on our jobs page).

Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

More details: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node.js, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
    
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
    
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    

[https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com)

At Peloton we are changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming
indoor cycling classes to the most advanced indoor bike.

Some recent press about us:
[https://business.facebook.com/PelotonCycle/videos/vb.2764545...](https://business.facebook.com/PelotonCycle/videos/vb.276454582447360/975441445882000/?type=2&theater)

Remote positions considered for the right candidate. We are actively looking
for: * Software Engineer (Python) -
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oDxKYfwC](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oDxKYfwC)

* Frontend Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onAKYfwp](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onAKYfwp)

* iOS Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onyb0fwQ](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onyb0fwQ)

* Android Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oesJYfw7](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oesJYfw7)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww)

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers)
or just shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

------
scottschulthess
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JQgQhwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JQgQhwr)

Full Stack - Senior Engineer

Zipcar Boston, MA, United States Full-Time

Zipcar, the world’s largest car-sharing company, is looking to add new senior
talent to our Engineering team.

Today, Zipcar provides hundreds of thousands of people with a viable
alternative to traditional car ownership, saving them money, time and
headaches. Around the world—from coast to coast, across Canada, the UK, and
college campuses in between—people are making the decision to live car free
and enjoying the convenience and environmental benefits of having “wheels when
you want them”.

We’re working to transform Zipcar from its ‘startup roots’ into ‘a world-class
engineering organization’. We're building a global platform to take the car-
sharing and Zipcar experience all over the world.

The technology choices we’re standardizing on are:

Native Mobile applications on Android and iOS. Our goal is to launch new
functionality on ‘mobile first’ wherever it makes sense. Big Data technologies
like Hadoop, Cassandra, Apache Spark, Clojure, Haskel, machine learning, etc
are going to be core to what we do. All back-end services are going to be
written in Ruby, Scala or Java. Mobile apps are all native. Responsibilities:

Senior member of an agile team focused on delivering components of the next
generation Zipcar technology platform. Work to achieve engineering quality
standards that our members will love and that you and your team will be proud
of. Responsible for the delivery a series of small, discrete applications
leveraging Ruby, Java and/or Scala in a fast-paced, team-focused environment
Lead the development of applications leveraging traditional and non-
traditional data stores, such as Hadoop, Cassandra and others.

------
songc
Songspace ([https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)) | Full Time |
Nashville TN | Onsite or Remote for up to 5 hour difference from CST

Songspace is building content and data management tools to power the next
phase of the music industry. One part creative app for songwriters & artists
(think Evernote) and one part content management system / API for labels and
publishers, we utilize the creative process to aggregate assets and data
(recordings, lyrics, and copyright ownership details, and music metadata) for
artists and music teams.

Songspace is used by top music teams and artists across the globe, including
Lava Records and Publishing, Big Deal Music (St. Vincent, John Ryan, The
Afghan Whigs), Dualtone Records (The Lumineers, Delta Spirit, Shakey Graves),
mtheory (Diplo, Skrillex, fun.), Two Chord GA Music (Dallas Davidson), and
many more.

We're looking to hire a Senior Backend Engineer (PHP + Symfony2)

Interested? Email me at chris@songspace.com

------
wko
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

For those interested in Big Data and/or Machine Learning ...

If you only want to experiment with the latest ML models and spend months
tuning features and hyperparameters until model A outperforms model B, then
applied research may be a better fit.

However, if you want the full responsibility of building out a product which
uses machine learning to provide key customer insights to over 250 multi-
billion dollar corporations across the world, then consider joining Medallia's
text analytics team.

What we're actually working on:

\- debugging performance bottlenecks in distributed data set clustering
algorithms

\- building clean data model abstractions to support an interactive topic
modeling application

\- gauging per-client user-impact when changing various pieces of our text
processing stack

\- breaking a monolithic architecture into microservices to handle new
exciting use cases!

\- porting word2vec to java

If this sounds like fun, then please send an email to wko@medallia.com

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
chrisgarvin
Chain | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Chain has partnered with leaders in financial services, such as Nasdaq and
First Data, to build the next generation of financial services infrastructure.
We are building a digital asset platform that enables the creation & transfer
of digital assets across organizational lines. Our product is inspired by
blockchain technology and consequently is built upon cryptographic protocols
and distributed database techniques.

Are you interested in solving hard problems in cryptography, distributed
systems, economics, or product design? Do all these subjects interest you even
if you are a specialist in just one? Do our values speak to you? If so, we’d
love to meet you.

Take a look at each of our job opening descriptions here (and a peek at our
treehouse style office): [https://chain.com/about/#career-
section](https://chain.com/about/#career-section)

Apply at the previous link, or feel free to give me a shout directly at
chris@chain.com

------
nichol4s
Surfly - Amsterdam, The Netherlands -
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com) [VISA]

We're looking for a frontend engineer that lives and breathes Javascript &
CSS. What we do goes far beyond regular web development. Our stack includes:
Redis, Varnish, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C
and Lua.

What we offer:

    
    
      * Upto €65K + equity
      * Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      * Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      * Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      * We'll help with VISA and relocation
      * We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way. contact nicholas@surfly.com

------
benlower
Tableau | Palo Alto or Seattle | Sr. Engineers | ONSITE

Tableau's ([http://tableau.com](http://tableau.com)) extensibility team is
growing and building a developer platform. Tableau's mission is to help people
see and understand data and our team is building the APIs developers can use
([http://developers.tableau.com](http://developers.tableau.com)) for
everything from automation, custom visualizations, and connecting to new data
sources.

Full job description is at
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TABLEAU&cws=1&rid=18196)

If you're interested or want to know more please get in touch with me (Ben
Lower, I'm leading the team) directly -> email (bklower@tableau.com), twitter
(@benlower), SMS (+1 206.659.NINJA)

------
emcienjobs
Emcien | C Programmer for Data Science Product | Atlanta, GA

[https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/Software-
Engineer...](https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/Software-
Engineer-C.md)

------
danprisk
MS Group | C# Developer | Vancouver, Canada | Full time, Remote

We're a small development team, embedded in a long established geological
consulting group. You'll be taking the lead dev role on two early stage web
products - both are in the initial keystone customer stage, with some early
market fit, but much uncertainty still to iron out. This gives us a great
balance of startup like challenges, but with the stability and support of an
established company.

Remote is possible, but right now we can only hire from within Canada or South
Africa. Very flexible work environment - we work in multiple time zones, so
you can largely build your hours as needed.

C# & ASP .NET | MVC & SQL Server | Javascript, CSS, & HTML | Azure

More info and apply here: [http://ms-group.breezy.hr/p/7d1b7e81308b-c-
developer](http://ms-group.breezy.hr/p/7d1b7e81308b-c-developer)

------
TechLynz
The Honest Company is headquartered in Los Angeles, CA. We are looking to
expand our San Francisco and Austin, TX offices. For SF we are looking for two
key hires (Backend Ruby/Go and iOS Engineers). For Austin we are in need of
Full Stack Rails engineers and SDETs. To learn more apply online or email
Lyndsey Lustig (Technical Recruiter) at llustig@honest.com

At Honest you’ll work with a team of talented, passionate and determined
engineers. We take pride in delivering clean, well-tested code, finding
creative solutions to tough problems, and fostering a collaborative
environment. We also know how to have fun! Karaoke nights, drone wars and
volunteer events are all part of the Honest culture.

[https://www.honest.com/careers](https://www.honest.com/careers)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/the-honest-
company](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/the-honest-company)

------
mapleoin
London, UK | full time | ONSITE

Osper [https://osper.com](https://osper.com) | Mobile Banking for Young People

We are looking for mid to senior developers to join our small team of 5
developers. They will want to get their hands dirty and design, develop, and
deploy awesome technology to help change the way young people save and spend
money!

Our current technology stack includes: Python, Postgres, AWS, Cordova and a
whole lot more.

You will be involved in all aspects of designing and deploying banking
services for young people, working in a truly agile and collaborative manner.
You will have the ability to understand business problems and define technical
solutions that are released quickly and effectively.

We are also hiring for a few other non-tech positions, see:
[https://osper.com/jobs/](https://osper.com/jobs/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. I've been a backend developer here
for over a year and it's an awesome place to work!

------
splitrocket
Blue Ridge Labs @ Robin Hood (
[http://labs.robinhood.org/fellowship/](http://labs.robinhood.org/fellowship/)
) | Brooklyn, NY | Onsite | Full Stack Engineers, UI/UX Designers, Product
Managers | Fulltime Paid 5 Month Fellowship

Think the world doesn’t need another selfie app? We agree. Our intensive
summer Fellowship is designed to help top talent attack big problems in new
ways. By taking a customer-centric approach and pushing our teams to iterate
quickly and cheaply, we aim to build products that can really make a
difference.

The Fellowship is a paid, five-month program that invites talented innovators
from the tech, design, and social change communities to spend the summer
building new digital tools that address the needs of low-income Americans.
Past fellows have come from Twitter, Linkedin, Facebook, Adobe, MOMA,
Huffington Post, Successful Entrepreneurs etc. The products from previous
fellowships have spun their ideas out as new ventures (both for-profit and
non-profit), and gone on to raise funding from VCs, foundations, and
corporations.

Our Portfolio:
[http://labs.robinhood.org/portfolio/#fellowship](http://labs.robinhood.org/portfolio/#fellowship)

This year, the program is focused on addressing the 'justice gap' ­ the fact
that more than 70% of low-income families face the complex civil justice
system without any professional assistance. This instantly stacks the system
against them. In New York, as an example: \- 90% of landlords in eviction
proceedings have an attorney vs. only 10% of tenants \- 100% of creditors are
represented vs. only 4% of defendants \- 60% of detained immigrants facing
deportation lack counsel

Apply Here:
[http://labs.robinhood.org/fellowship/](http://labs.robinhood.org/fellowship/)

------
hmpc
Veniam | Mountain View, CA/Porto, Portugal/Singapore | Multiple openings |
ONSITE

We are looking to fill several openings across Engineering, Sales, and
Management: [https://veniam.com/jobs/](https://veniam.com/jobs/). We have
opportunities for cloud, analytics, front-end, hardware design, and embedded
software work.

Veniam is building the Internet of Moving Things by turning vehicles into WiFi
hotspots and building networks of connected vehicles that expand wireless
coverage and collect terabytes of urban data for smart city applications.

As a member of our team at Veniam, you will have the opportunity to work in
fast moving teams of 3-5 people, work closely with our Customer Success teams
and often directly with key customers worldwide. We are organized in changing
mission-driven teams that deliver continuously and you will have the
opportunity to work on something new every few weeks.

If you're interested drop me a line at hcabral@veniam.com!

------
weatherlight
* EVERWISE * |Software Architect| Software Engineer |Sr. Software Engineer | Sr. Front-end Engineer |Sr. DevOps Engineer | NYC, USA - Fulltime - ONSITE What is Everwise? Everwise connects professionals with the people and insights that can help them succeed at every stage of their career. We are a venture-backed startup with big ambitions. We are tackling the $300B career development industry with a unique, data-driven software platform. [http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-program/](http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-program/) Market-rate salary, generous stock options. to apply checkout: [https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/](https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/) Keywords: ruby new york city angular nginx rails aws digital ocean bootstrap javascript coffeescript

------
riebschlager
Dimensional Innovations | Kansas City | Full-time | ONSITE

We are looking to add a Front End Developer to our team. This individual will
be someone who inspires, contributes and develops ideas that blend digital and
physical technologies to create awesome interactive experiences!

Must haves:

• A solid understanding of front-end web development technologies and
workflows

• A thorough knowledge of HTML, CSS and JavaScript is a must, as well as
experience with Git and streaming build systems such as Gulp

• Be comfortable using Adobe Creative Suite and have a demonstrated
understanding of user experience and design Ability to perform at high levels
in a fast paced, ever-changing work environment

Nice to haves:

• Experience with JavaScript and CSS frameworks such as: AngularJS and
Bootstrap

• Experience with server-side technologies such as: NodeJS, PHP or Ruby would
be a great bonus

• Seeking developers with a maker mentality, experience with Arduino,
Raspberry Pi or Phidgets would be fantastic!

Read more and apply online: [http://goo.gl/4mORW5](http://goo.gl/4mORW5)

------
dberg
iHeartRadio - New York, NY | Full-Time | On-site

We are looking for passionate, motivated skilled engineers in the following
areas.

Frontend Engineer - Building our desktop and mobile web experiences using
React, Node. Understands functional reactive programming and frontend
architecture patterns

iOS Engineer - Looking for junior, mid and senior Engineers to help expand our
work on iOS working across iPhone/iPad using universal binaries as well as 3rd
party platforms such as TvOS

Android Engineer and Director Engineering, Android

Systems Engineer - Devops focused engineer working in AWS looking to help
automate all parts of our infrastructure. A lot SRE related work here

Test Engineer - Looking for strong automation engineers familiar with Selenium
and Appium to help build out automated functional and load testing frameworks
directly integrated into our product teams to ensure we ship high quality
products

Please see [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) for more
information and application details.

------
sfmelton
Neighborly | San Francisco, CA | JS Engineer, Data Engineer and internships
We're a small fintech startup building a modern public finance platform for
school districts and cities.

We're looking for civic-minded engineers passionate about public
finance/economic data and beautiful frontend experiences. At the moment, we
have positions open for a Data Engineer and JS Engineer. We also have
internships available for the summer.

Our tools help citizens invest in projects in their communities and public
finance professionals research and advise local governments.

Best way to apply is at
[https://angel.co/neighborly/jobs](https://angel.co/neighborly/jobs).

~~~
johnsnow12
How does one apply for an internship? There aren't any listed on the angel.co
website.

------
LiveTheDream
Tapad | Senior Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Senior Infrastructure
Engineers | NYC | Full-time | [http://www.tapad.com](http://www.tapad.com)

We build a probabilistic graph of internet-connected devices based on billions
of signals. Lots of Scala-based big data problems to hack on! The realtime
systems handle many 100s of thousands of QPS with mere millisecond latency.

How can you detect and remove anomalous data (from botnets perhaps) from
datasets that are multiple petabytes in size? Can you write a connected
components algorithm that works efficiently at such a scale? Can you write a
model that detects individual behaviors within a cluster of device activity?

We run our own datacenters globally, are migrating systems over to Mesos (ooh,
shiny), and infrastructure is a first-class critical project, not an
afterthought.

All of this happens with a fairly small team of just over 30 engineers, all
working together in NYC.

Come join us.

Email toby@tapad.com and say hi.

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. We're currently looking for experienced software
engineers to take our two products to the next level. Our first product,
Lucidchart ([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an
online diagramming application with 5M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application. Lucid is a startup founded
by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts, our CTO. We're profitable
and rapidly growing in every dimension of the business and need people to join
our team. For fun we raft river rapids on company retreats, have Friday BBQs,
and eat lots of pizza.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (experienced) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress run with
various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, MongoDB, AWS,
and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include enhancing existing
services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party applications and
ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable. Requirements: -
Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large products /
applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database - NoSQL
databases - Cloud computing (AWS)

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (experienced) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress are
powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about 250k
lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from
an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web. Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: -
Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google Closure
compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery - Native app development
on Android and/or iOS

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News)

------
morenoh149
CapsuleRx | New York City, NY | full-time ONSITE

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics. We are based in New York City and launching soon.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to
join our development team.

At Capsule you will:

\- Work at all levels of our Golang / React / Swift / Postgres stack \-
Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a small but growing
engineering shop \- Contribute daily to the product dialogue \- Build things
that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have:

\- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written APIs and some
front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of Photoshop and have
coded in a functional language … the more the merrier) \- Depth in one area
that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written a pubsub framework as
a sideproject?) \- Experience writing code as part of a (preferably large)
team

Bonus points if you have:

\- Built db-backed RESTful APIs (Go = awesome, but also relevant if it was in
Java, Scala, Ruby, Python, etc.) \- Working fluency in technologies like
ES6/ES2015, CoffeeScript, TypeScript, Sass, Less \- Knowledge of and/or
interest in React \- Experience setting up a web development environment &
architecting a web app from scratch (e.g. first person on a web app team or
led a web app team) \- Good grasp of TDD & CI principles \- Contributed to the
development of a native mobile app \- Facility with design tools like Sketch,
Illustrator, or Photoshop \- Led an engineering team

apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulerx/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-5328...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulerx/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-53280af4f8db/apply)
you can also send me messages by searching my handle

------
basecase_com
BaseCase | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineer |
[http://basecase.com](http://basecase.com) | Remote, Visa

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented front-end and back-end developers.

Our technology stack is Javascript / jQuery / HTML5 on the front-end, and
Python / MySQL on the back-end. But you don't need experience in our stack -
we know a good developer can learn on the job. You can apply here:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr)

Currently our biggest 'gap' is on the front-end, so I'd like to particularly
encourage Javascript/UI/UX experts to apply.

We're also looking for OpenERP / Odoo developers, to ensure our smooth
operations:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/)

We can support remote workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
visa for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

Some relevant background videos:

-) [http://basecase.com/company/careers](http://basecase.com/company/careers)

-) [http://basecase.com/platform/video/](http://basecase.com/platform/video/)

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

~~~
deboboy
Yes on front-end needing some love. You have a cool product/stack but not
having at least a responsive site greeting customers and talent is an
immediate area [and low hanging fruit] for improvement. Especially because
you're in the 'presentation' biz. Try Material + ReactJS to rebuild your site
- super fast and elegantly adaptive on mobile. Also recommend tightening the
copy for mobile to on device CTAs.

------
blo
Vurb | San Francisco, CA | [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) | Full Time (H1B
OK)

 _Featured 12 /27 on NYT as one of 12 "must-have" travel apps_

Vurb combines mobile search, apps, and messaging - partnering with services
like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather than jumping between
different apps to find something, we're bringing your apps and your friends
together in one place - an app you'll use every day. Won TC Disrupt -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
Tencent + others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects

\- Build backend services (e.g., "mini-apps) which integrate with APIs across
interesting verticals like places, movies, and shopping

\- Work on user-facing web and mobile apps that deliver an amazing experience!

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. Go, JavaScript, node.js, react.js, AWS

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
choijoy
MoveWith | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite | Head of Engineering |
[http://www.movewith.com/](http://www.movewith.com/)

MoveWith is reimagining fitness and wellness. We believe that people are our
greatest motivators and we’re creating a platform that makes it easy to
connect with the most inspiring teachers in a thriving community.

We’re looking for an extraordinary Head of Engineering to join our leadership
team and help us scale an industry-changing platform that ignites communities
and empowers fitness teachers. You will lead and build alongside our
engineering organization, taking charge of mobile, web, internal operations,
and integrations. As a key member of the leadership team, you will work in
lock step with product to help shape the roadmap and translate all requests
into shippable product. Your day-to-day will include coding, management of
people and projects, feature planning, strategic thinking, recruiting, and
inspiring leadership. Your success will come from your expert understanding of
technology, clear understanding of the business, and undeniably strong people
skills. We are a people-first company that fosters unparalleled community
through social sweat. If you love people, quality code, and an occasional new
experience, you will thrive at MoveWith.

You will • Oversee architecture while doing hands-on coding • Set project
milestones, manage progress, and report potential issues • Set technical
direction for the company and come to leadership with technical ideas for
improving product • Collaborate with leadership to build an innovative
engineering organization • Recruit, inspire, and lead a thriving team • Take a
deep interest in user experience and engage your team in following suit • Set
high strong standards for quality code and documentation • Create a metrics-
driven product development process with weekly reporting to stakeholders

How to Apply: Please send your resume to jobs@movewith.com

------
sharethisTA
Palo Alto, CA | ShareThis | ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK

Multiple open positions:

Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Full Stack: Meteor, PHP, JavaScript,
BigQuery)

Tech Lead, Software Engineer (Cloud Platform/DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes)

We're hiring engineers who want to:

\- Work on a tech stack that includes: Kafka, Google BigQuery, Meteor, Docker,
and Kubernetes.

\- Sift through TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and
intelligence.

\- Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment.

\- Be inspired by talking to our customers, a/b testing, surveys, and
hackathons.

Get a behind the scenes look at our:

Engineering Culture:
[http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html](http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html)

Day to Day Life: [http://talent.sharethis.com](http://talent.sharethis.com)

Hackathons:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661](https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
mosquera@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
npanchal
Data Minded Solutions | Greater New York City | UI, Full Stack Engineer |
ONSITE

We are an early stage startup with the goal to help patients leverage
technology to better manage their conditions, provide clinical insights and
coordination, and help research institutes advance patient care methods. Today
our platform leverages the evolving digital health ecosystem to capture
patient data, and provides analytics on the data to improve coordination at
the point of care.

Apply through the website or contact me directly at
nishant@datamindedsolutions.com, I’d love to tell you more!

Our Stack: JavaScript, Node, React, DynamoDB, S3, EC2, Docker

Full Stack Engineer: [http://www.datamindedsolutions.com/full-stack-
engineer-2](http://www.datamindedsolutions.com/full-stack-engineer-2)

UI Engineer: [http://www.datamindedsolutions.com/ui-
engineer](http://www.datamindedsolutions.com/ui-engineer)

------
robtrip
ORIGIN | London ONSITE | Full-time

We're a small fintech startup disrupting the $4.7tn bond market. The software
we're building connects banks with bond issuers, acting primarily as an
information platform and morphing into a transactional platform over time. We
started in the Barclays Techstars program, won the BBVA Open Talent 2015 and
Oliver Wyman's Fintech Pitch.

We're a Python/Django stack hosted on AWS. Data security and privacy is a big
issue for us given our clients are banks.

Looking for a Senior Python Developer or Full-Stack Developer to own large
parts of the tech/product. You'll have scope to try new technologies as you
see fit. We're a small team of 6, 8 nationality, 6 languages spoken, lots of
banter.

Reach out to me directly at rob@originmarkets.com if this sounds interesting!

------
pplante
Rentlytics | Sacramento, CA (onsite) OR San Francisco, CA (onsite)

We are developing a scalable, dynamic, and easy to use business intelligence
tool. Our customers love the product and we are looking to continue to delight
them with the most advanced technology the Real Estate industry has ever seen.
We perform deep, complicated data integration and normalization, and we have
built an incredibly intuitive interface that allows our clients to explore and
experience their data in meaningful ways. Through predictive analytics,
machine learning, and signal intelligence, we help our clients find hidden
opportunities within each dataset.

We use Python/Django, Postgres, and Coffeescript/Angular to develop our app.
Heroku & AWS for hosting. Chef for automation.

Send your questions & CV to: phil@rentlytics.com or apply online via
[https://jobs.lever.co/rentlytics](https://jobs.lever.co/rentlytics)

------
buf
Rails/JS engineer - 17hats - REMOTE

17hats is an online service designed to help tame the chaos of running a small
business by combining invoicing, customer quotes, contracts, to-do lists,
client contacts, bookkeeping and more into one easy-to-use app.
[https://www.17hats.com](https://www.17hats.com)

* Required Dev Skills:
    
    
        Javascript ((new)React and/or (legacy)Knockout)
    
        Ruby/Rails (our API)
    
        Bonus: some older stuff is in Perl, which we occasionally port to Ruby when we need to
    

* Responsibilities:

\- Lead by example – by writing good code, talking about good code, and then
drinking beers with the team to celebrate all the good code everyone wrote

\- Design and development of new product features and enhancements

\- Communicate with non-engineers to define requirements and deliverables

\- Know what technologies are out there in case you need to use them

\- Periodically teach your co-workers all the great stuff you learned via tech
talks, brown bags, blogs or open source

* About Us:

We are a small team of good-hearted folks with families, working really hard
on a product that we’re very excited about. We’re committed to staying small
and nimble, and we have this crazy belief that there are other good-hearted
people out there willing to help us get a fair shot against the big corporate
players. We hope that resonates with you.

You'll be working with people who previously worked at places like Eventbrite
and Instacart, people who've contributed to Rack, and people who have founded
their own startups before. We're all ambitious, but we realize the importance
of being able to work from anywhere. Bonus points if you can curse in
Dutch/Bulgarian/Canadian.

email hn @ 17hats

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | [https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com) | Everything!
| San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Help make healthcare easy and beautiful! Join the Qardio team and help us make
heart health better and cheaper for everyone.

If you love working with and integrated hardware/app/cloud platform and seeing
the fruit of your work shipping to the shelves of major retailers, get in
touch: we are looking for Product Managers, Software Engineers, Embedded
Software Engineers, Analog Electronic Engineers, Digital Electronic Engineers,
Technical Writers, Mechanical Designers.

We are also hiring on the marketing front. Our offices are in downtown SF.

Email stars at getqardio.com to apply, or visit
[https://www.getqardio.com/careers/](https://www.getqardio.com/careers/) where
we are adding new job openings every week.

~~~
prasenjit1986
Hi qardio-stars,

I'm interested in the PM role, but didn't find any PM roles listed on the
website.

Can you let me know if stars@getqardio.com would be a better method?

~~~
qardio-stars
sure, you can use stars@getqardio.com

------
ckopec
Avigilon | Somerville, MA (Assembly Row) | Full-time / Onsite

Avigilon is defining the future of protection through innovative, end-to-end
surveillance solutions. Delivering the world’s best protection, Avigilon’s
industry-leading HD network video management software, megapixel cameras,
access control and video analytics products are reinventing the security
market.

* Back-end Cloud Engineers * Data Engineers * Javascript Developers * Front-end Engineers * Media Experts *

Send me an email if you're interested in solving interesting problems in the
areas of security, video, streaming media and high definition cameras. I can
be reached at christopher . kopec at avigilon.com or apply online at
[https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLo...](https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=-12805-Greater+Boston)

------
cdgore
Kiip | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, onsite |
[http://kiip.me](http://kiip.me)

Kiip is building a mobile ad network focused on contextual relevance.

Our stack: Python, Go, Scala, Java, Objective-C, C, Erlang Backend platforms:
AWS, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Celery, Redis, Redshift, Graphite, Statsd

Responsibilities:

* Extract and analyze existing traffic, logs, and usage metrics to proactively scan for issues or improvements for monitoring purposes * Create, improve, and update systems to improve scalability performance and capacity * Contribute ideas and solutions as needed as Kiip's products are developed through 2016 and beyond

We are currently hiring senior backend engineers:
[http://www.kiip.me/careers/details/job_20160128170214_1RZCXK...](http://www.kiip.me/careers/details/job_20160128170214_1RZCXKW4FCMP96TI/)

For more information, apply online or email alexb@kiip.me

------
jasontan
San Francisco | Sift Science (YCS11) | Onsite

Sift Science (YCS11) is hiring Machine Learning Engineers, Console Engineers,
Engineering Managers, DevOps Engineers and more!

[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs)

Full-time. Sift Science uses real-time machine learning to fight online fraud.
It's a problem that cost U.S. merchants > $12B last year with 70% being a
result of organized crime. We are currently seeking ML engineers to join our
team to work on our diverse and exponentially growing dataset to employ large-
scale, online machine learning and model millions of unique features. Sift is
a tight-knit team that likes board games, yummy food, and solving challenging
technical problems. Check out
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) or ping us at
recruiting@siftscience.com for more information :)

------
oncojacob
Oncora Medical - Philadelphia, PA - Full Time - Onsite

\- UX and Data Visualization developer (html, css, javascript, d3)

\- Data scientist (python, scikit-learn, machine learning)

Oncora Medical is a venture-backed startup building data‐driven clinical
decision support tools for radiation oncologists. Our stack utilizes state-of-
the-art data aggregation pipelines to integrate clinical data, radiation
treatment data, and patient outcomes data. Our research team works directly
with clinicians to develop accurate, interpretable predictive models of
clinical events. We present this information to physicians through intuitive
and interactive visualizations that help them make smarter, more confident
clinical decisions. If you want to work on software that solves a real
clinical need and directly helps patients, Oncora is the place for you.

Apply online at
[http://oncoramedical.com/careers](http://oncoramedical.com/careers)

------
voleon
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Software
Engineer - Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptionally
capable software engineer. You will architect & implement new production
trading systems, machine learning infrastructure, data integration pipelines,
and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

Required experience: - Go/C/C++/Python in a Linux environment with a focus on
performance, concurrency, and correctness. - TCP/IP networking, multi-
threading, and server development. - Common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP,
SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.). - architecting and designing highly available
systems. - architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure. - Large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

Preferred experience.: - Debugging/performance profiling, use of tools
(strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.) - Build and test automation tools. -
work with well-defined change management processes. - diagnosing RDBMS
performance problems, exploiting indexing, using EXPLAIN PLAN, optimizing at
the code layer, etc. - working with messaging queues (RabbitMQ, Redis, etc.)
as well as distributed caching systems.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com.

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for software developers to work on Geekbench, our
popular cross-platform processor benchmark. You will help develop and analyze
benchmark tests for future versions of Geekbench in addition to working on the
application itself.

We're looking for someone with a solid C++ background. It would be nice if you
had experience with any of the following technologies (but by all means these
are not mandatory): C++11, GPGPU APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), and code
optimization and profiling tools.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

This is a full-time position in our Toronto, Ontario office. Please email
jobs@primatelabs.com to apply.

------
crankin
Chicago, IL | Pangea Properties | Onsite, full time

We're looking for a senior developer to join our team to help us design the
next generation of Customer Relationship Management software. We have a small,
young team who's eager to learn and need the right leader to help mold and
push forward a vision for our software.

Pangea is a team of self starters. We pride ourselves on promoting within
which is why we need you! Your only directive is to find solutions to
problems. If you need a lot of oversight and direction this is not the role
for you. We're expecting someone who's hungry to tackle issues and find
creative ways to move the business forward.

We're not a specific type of shop, Rails, NodeJS, whatever. We use the best
tool for the job and sometimes that means building our own frameworks. We
expect you to make a judgment call on the right tool to use and the
implementation strategy.

We're a real estate company but the technology team is focused on building
general purpose tools. Helping business teams streamline their work and be
more effective. Here are some of the things we're either doing or trying to
do.

\- Customer Relationship Management \- Workflow Automation \- WebRTC \- Mobile
Application Development \- Automate Money Order & Check Processing \- Route
Optimization \- Process Automation \- Inventory Management \- Predictive
Modeling

We're located in the River North neighborhood. With the technology wing
overlooking the south-west parts of downtown Chicago. Working remotely is
allowed and encouraged if that's where you're most productive but remember
we're looking for a team leader so sometimes that means being on site to lead
the charge. If things get a little rough, and they do at times, you can hit
one of the two kegeraters to get you the "inspiration" you need.

Please email me at crankin@pangeare.com I'm head of technology here.

------
bscottmay
PlotWatt | Durham, NC + Remote (US or Canada) | Full Time

PlotWatt is looking to fill software engineer and devops positions. Please
visit [https://plotwatt.com/careers/](https://plotwatt.com/careers/) for more
details.

PlotWatt works with chain restaurants and smart grid service providers to save
people money using energy analytics. Our software boils insights gleaned from
analyzing electrical power data into easy-to-understand feedback and
recommendations that help our customers save energy. With a team of 20+ in
engineering, operations, and sales, PlotWatt is live across many customers and
is consistently delivering positive return (net of cost) in less than 12
months.

We work on the consumer side of the smart grid. We’re cleantech, greentech,
lean, agile, eco-geeky, and generally fired up about building a huge internet
business that helps save the planet.

Tech Stack: python, AWS, rails and angular.js

~~~
gravyboat
I contacted your team regarding the DevOps position back in late January and
never heard anything in the positive or negative, is a month+ common for a
response?

------
gnicholas
BeeLine Reader | SF or REMOTE | part-time and intern

We build tools that help skilled readers read faster and struggling readers
learn to read. Our browser plugins and apps are used millions of times a week,
and our licensees include CNET, Springwise, and the California Public Library
System. Our literacy-enhancing technology has won awards from Stanford and The
Tech Museum of Innovation.

We are looking to add a front-end dev to the team. Must have extensive JS
experience (CoffeeScript or Android a plus, but not required).

If you're tired of being a cog in a wheel—and you want to be a part of a
startup whose technology is changing lives for struggling readers (and making
life better for everyone else), check us out: www.beelinereader.com. Apply by
email: contact@

------
foodit
FOODit | Shoreditch, London | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Hello! FOODit is a tech company focused on a single mission: Eradicating
terrible meals. Everything we do, whether it’s creating a new kind of
restaurant review system or transforming the way people order delivery, is
laser focused on that mission.

We're looking for a Senior JavaScript developer who would help us make using
FOODit a faster, more enjoyable experience.

Working mainly as a Frontend Developer you would be working primarily with web
apps and interfacing with our private API.

Your good understanding of design and user experience would allow you to fit
comfortably into our team where you would also head up your own projects.

If this sounds like somewhere you'd love to work, please apply at
[http://www.foodit.com/jobs?bzid=86d2ff9b0cee](http://www.foodit.com/jobs?bzid=86d2ff9b0cee)

------
capkutay
Striim | Downtown Palo Alto, CA | Big Data Platform Engineer | ONSITE AND
REMOTE

[http://www.striim.com](http://www.striim.com)

Striim is the only end-to-end solution for streaming data integration and
streaming analytics. The platform specializes in data integration across a
wide variety of sources including change data from enterprise databases, log
files, message queues, and IoT sensor data. With that difficult piece solved,
Striim's analytics layer makes it easy for operational teams to perform
machine learning, correlate across streams, detect anomalies, identify and
visualize events of interest, and trigger alerts and workflows, all within
milliseconds.

Today, our end-to-end product is used to solve some of the toughest data
management challenges at large Telco, Finance, Retail, and Cloud companies.

Big Data Platform Engineer - Apply your interest in distributed systems
design, query processing and optimization while working on our in-house
continuous query processing engine.

[http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=apply](http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=apply)

Striim is founded by a team of Silicon Valley executives with a track record
of creating multiple successful enterprise products including WebLogic (now
Oracle WebLogic) and GoldenGate software (now Oracle GoldenGate). We've raised
north of $30m since 2013 including a recent $20m round of funding led by Intel
Capital (in August 2015). Our advisors/board have done amazing things like
creating the Apple logo and founding one of the top VC firms in Silicon
Valley. With every product release, we delight our existing customers in the
Telco, Finance, and Retail industries while engaging new ones at an ever-
growing rate. We're based in Downtown Palo Alto, minutes away from the
Caltrain, Philz coffee, and everything you need to make your work life even
more enjoyable!

------
DanMcInerney
Coalfire | Penetration testers | Denver, Seattle, Atlanta offices

Looking for penetration testers of all skills. We do penetration testing
against many fortune 500 companies and I guarantee you won't find a more fun
atmosphere in the office. Shoot me a PM if interested or send an email. It can
be found on my github account /danhmcinerney.

~~~
priscilla303
Hi Dan, I'm reaching out to you here because I couldn't find your email and I
would love to learn more about this opportunity. I am finishing my second
master's degree in Information System Security and will be taking
certification exams soon in CCNA/CCENT/CCDA/CCNA: Security. Could you please
let me know of more information? I can be reached via email at
priscillawang303@gmail.com Thank you for your time and consideration here!
Warmly, Priscilla

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles(Venice), CA | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA welcome

OpenMail is a thriving adtech startup with a team of 40, evenly split between
engineering and business development. We’re addicted to data and optimization,
striving every day to pick apart our partners’ problems and build better
solutions. We care deeply about company culture and individual development.
Plus our office is two blocks from Venice beach.

Data Engineer- Python, SQL(PostgreSQL, Redshift), AWS(Docker, Firehose),
NoSQL(Redis, DynamoDB)

Ops Engineer- Linux, AWS background

Jr DevOps- Python, Linux, AWS background

Frontend Engineer- HTML/CSS, javascript, angular, rapid prototyping

Product Manager- adtech product experience required

Account Analyst- data-driven business mind, high proficiency in MS Excel

Business Development Representative- proactive outbound sales and lead
generation

Apply via [http://www.openmail.com/careers](http://www.openmail.com/careers)
or email me at alie at company name.

------
BHSPitMonkey
HelloSign.com | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

[https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

HelloSign is a leading provider of eSignatures. We let users sign documents
when, where, and how they want, all with the most intuitive user-interface in
the industry. It is our mission to make our customers awesome and the same
time create an awesome team at HelloSign!

We're hiring for the following positions:

• Full-stack Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/155079](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/155079)

• API Technical Support Rep -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/144731](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/144731)

p.s. Check us out on Glassdoor too!

------
ComputerGuru
Lombard, IL, USA - Full-Time - ONSITE

We are looking for a full-time computer science teacher for our private high
school. It's a small school and you'd be taking over as the head of our CS
curriculum teaching Python, Java, Scratch, and HTML/CSS to eager and smart 8th
through 12th graders.

Must be highly-passionate about programming, have real-world work experience.
Previous experience at another school or college is preferred but not a must.

You must absolutely love teaching others, passing on knowledge, and shaping
the minds of young students. IT-related careers are definitely the future and
it's a great responsibility and a grand privilege to directly influence the
career paths and thinking processes of the next generation of creative persons
looking to be leaders in tomorrow's world.

Visas are unfortunately not available. Must be a native English speaker. If
you're interested shoot me an email at mqudsi@neosmart.net

------
m8rten
Cinnober Financial Technology | Stockholm or Umeå, Sweden | Developer |
[http://www.cinnober.com](http://www.cinnober.com) | Onsite

Cinnober is a leading global provider of financial technology with customers
in most of the major financial centers. Our target market consists mainly of
international exchanges, clearing houses, banks, and brokerages.

We offer an exciting and dynamic work environment with an international,
friendly spirit. We are known for being constantly at the forefront of
technology and for using Java as our core development language.

The company’s 250 employees are distributed among 35 nationalities. The
majority work at the office in Stockholm, 60 work in Umeå, and we also have
representatives in London and New York.

Apply at [http://www.cinnober.com/open-
positions](http://www.cinnober.com/open-positions)

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - [http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/) \- San
Jose, CA - ONSITE (Relocation assistance available)

Fetch is a team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics.

We’re now very well funded and we’re looking for experienced and deeply
talented people who want to solve real world problems.

Senior Frontend Developer (React) -
[http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz](http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz)

Mid/Senior DevOps Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1NMtzu1](http://muse.cm/1NMtzu1)

Robot Perception Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1LIUxET](http://muse.cm/1LIUxET)

------
gregdoesit
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA |
full-time

We're one of the biggest travel metasearch enginees in the world by traffic...
and we want to x10 that :)

Hiring distributed systems engineers, full stack engineers and iOS & Android
engieners. We are hiring to all our European offices - London and Barcelona
being the 2 newest ones, with the most fresh buzz right now.

Specifically we're looking for people interested in working on large scale
personalization challenges: how do we turn data we have of 50M monthly users'
search habits into new products, or adopt our web site and apps to "just work"
for any type of person. For example a busy traveller with less price
sensitivity will want to see a different set of default results then a
backpacker who is looking for the cheapest flights hitting multiple cities.

We've recently opened a Barcelona and London office - I'm one of the first
engineers in London, and there is incredible energy across the company. We are
set out to be the #1 flight search engine in the world: from the UK through
US, all the way to Asia.

We're one of the very few unicorn companies HQ'd in Europe who are profitable
- and have been so for the past 7 years. Recently we've had the director of
Amazon S3, Bryan Dove join us as our VP engineering - in London you would be
working closely with him (as I already am).

You can apply at
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) \- or ping
me at gergely (dot) orosz (at) skyscanner.net for a referral.

On a personal note I love the company's culture of "ask for forgiveness, not
permission". Engineers make a LOT of decisions, so your ideas make it into
production quite easily. This would be typical for a startup... but for
companies this size it was a breath of fresh air to me. Any questions you
might have, please email me and I'll be happy to answer.

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound, Santa Clara US/San Francisco US/Toronto Canada, ONSITE Data
Engineers, Speech, Search and AI, Front-end Engineers and more:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)

Data Engineer at SoundHound here. Hound is now out of beta today - check it
out! We're hiring in many more roles than the ones I listed here so check out
our apps and check out our careers page!

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)
[https://www.soundhound.com](https://www.soundhound.com)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/videos)

------
motti
CopyCopy, London, UK | REMOTE or ONSITE | UX/Graphics Designer and/or Frontend
Coder

CopyCopy is a young, cosy, startup currently launching a consumer productivity
app.

The ideal candidate would be comfortable:

• Mocking up beautiful compelling usable designs

• Undertaking user research both with on-site interviews and via data-driven
analytics

• Have experience in user research for deciding good UX based on actual data.

• Have a ability to dream up good UX and get in the minds of users

• Not afraid to do frontend coding to create engaging interactive design for
our webapp.

Brownie points if:

• Your a great graphics designer who can draw up custom illustrations

• You're not afraid to create rich properties for native UI platforms like
Android, iOS or Qt QML.

• You're comfortable with Git and other such geekery

Prefer on-site in our London office but may consider remote applications for
the right candidate as long as you're located +/-3 hours from London (GMT)
timezone.

Terms negotiable: long-term contract or employment.

Just email a CV to jobs@copycopy.cc

------
stevepike
SevenFifty | New York, NY | ONSITE

SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. Over 20,000 restaurants, bars, hotels,
and retail stores across the country connect with their sales reps and
wholesalers through our platform, replacing a status quo going back to
Prohibition. We have a small, informal, close-knit team with deep beverage
industry and technology experience, hailing from establishments like the SLS
Hotel in Beverly Hills, wd~50, Gotham Bar & Grill, and Whole Foods and
institutions like Penn, Stanford, Duke, Oxford, NYU, Wisconsin-Madison,
Goldman Sachs, and BlackRock.

We’re looking to bring on a small number of senior engineers and give them
ownership of key pieces of our system, from backend data pipelines to web
apps.

Our stack is mostly Ruby on Rails backed by Postgres, with a small bit of
Clojure.

Contact me at steve@sevenfifty.com

------
jjjjjosh
AdColony | Bellevue, WA (Seattle area) | ONSITE

AdColony, the world’s premium mobile video ad network and an innovation leader
in HD mobile video advertising, is looking for Software Engineers to join our
growing infrastructure engineering team. You'll collaborate on a wide variety
of projects all across the stack, including:

\- Building our next-generation deployment, monitoring, and big data platform
\- Developing libraries and services to enable other teams to do their best
work \- Building products to help the rest of the org make sense of our
business metrics, monitoring, and big data \- Infrastructure that processes
billions of data points per day

We write mostly Scala, Javascript (both on the server, and with Ember.js for
web apps) and Go, and we work with MySQL, AWS, ElasticSearch, Hadoop, Presto,
Redis, ZeroMQ and Ansible. If you don't know any or all of these things, don't
worry – we are nice people and we will help you learn.

The ideal candidate would: \- Be a good software engineer with 2+ years of
experience \- Have experience programming in at least one OO or OO-ish
language (Java, Scala, C#, Python, Javascript, PHP, Ruby, C++, etc.) \- Write
and run automated tests for your code, or are interested in learning to do so
\- Be someone that others enjoy working with \- Value empathy, communication
and teamwork

Here's what current team members say they value most working here: \-
Mentorship: Helping you grow as an engineer is a big focus of 1-on-1's, and
we'll pay to send you to relevant conferences and trainings \- Opportunity: We
love to promote from within. \- Interesting work: We get to use a lot of
different technologies, but we're not just chasing the latest fad \- Making an
impact: We work with the people we build tools for, and it's satisfying to
look people in the eye knowing you've made a difference for them \- Regular
R&D weeks: Prototype a new product or feature, learn a new programming thing,
or document a dusty corner of our code base

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

Would you like to write high quality open source software, for users in
universities who love your work?

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

Join us! [http://www.haplo-services.com/about/who](http://www.haplo-
services.com/about/who)

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
lennylemony
Cambridge/Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

The Harvard Library Innovation Lab is looking for a DevOps engineer. We’re a
scrappy, nonprofit startup shop hiding inside the world’s largest academic law
library. We need a smart, creative engineer to help our web projects scale
from tiny experiments to high availability public services. We also have lots
of unusual, one-off infrastructure problems that need creative thinking,
whether it's remote processing of terabytes of scanned images, deploying
distributed server appliances to libraries, or extracting IP addresses from
petabyte-scale web snapshots.

You will work in a small, self-directed team, on projects that explore the
future of libraries, law, and the open web.

Read more about us and who we're looking for here:
[http://librarylab.law.harvard.edu/jobs](http://librarylab.law.harvard.edu/jobs)

~~~
stites
Interesting! Some questions:

* Is the role more geared towards development or operations?

* You say that there are three "high-profile" projects: at what frequency do projects hit scale and over what time duration?

* Do these projects fund themselves or will infrastructure costs come from Harvard?

~~~
lennylemony
Thanks for your questions!

\- The job is currently loosely defined — we have projects that are hitting
higher scale and others that are much smaller. Various jobs have different
needs.

\- We tend to have a couple of major projects and a few minor projects moving
at once (some of our projects start as small personal explorations), but one
project usually hits scale once a year.

\- Every project has its own model, some rely on internal funding, some on
grants, some on private partnerships.

Hope this answered your questions! If you have more please write to us here:
lil@law.harvard.edu

------
adamgluck
Uber is hiring! And in particular, my team, Driver Experience, at Uber is
hiring.

Our team is responsible for the core experience for drivers on the Uber
platform and impact the lives of hundreds of thousands of people who use our
product daily to make a living.

Being on Driver Experience means that you will be in a product oriented role
that requires user empathy and a passion for crafting great experiences.
Additionally, our team is at the center of gravity for many of Uber's core
business goals, and the software we build is consistently picked up by other
teams to advance initiatives like uberPOOL, uberEATS, uberRUSH, and growth in
major markets like India and China.

We are looking to hire across the stack: mobile (Android and iOS), front-end,
back-end and design.

Please email me at gluck@uber.com along with what part of the stack you are
interested in, and I am happy to put in a referral for you.

------
Hovertruck
Button ([https://www.usebutton.com](https://www.usebutton.com)) | NYC | Onsite

[https://www.usebutton.com/join-us](https://www.usebutton.com/join-us)

Button is building an ecosystem of connections that drive commerce. We're
partnered with some of the largest commerce apps like Uber, OpenTable,
TicketMaster, and more – allowing you to add real-time inventory for these on-
demand services to users in your app. We were also recently named by Crain's
as the best place to work in NYC[1]!

We use a mix of different technologies, but some common themes are NodeJS,
Python, React/Flux, Docker/ECS, Objective-C, and Java.

[1]
[http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015)

------
arram
ZeroCater//San Francisco,CA//On-site//Fulltime//Profitable Startup//

We’ve built the #1 way for companies to feed their people. ZeroCater is a
marketplace that connects companies with great local restaurants and caterers.
We’re feeding hundreds of companies, ranging from newborn startups, to the
Fortune 100.

We’re here to build something people love. We’re a scrappy company that’s
scaled to tens of millions in yearly sales on little funding.

We’re based in San Francisco and backed by investors like Y Combinator and the
creator of Gmail. We’re looking for people with an ownership mentality who
want to work with like-minded folks to build something great.

The roles we're hiring for:

\- Full stack engineers \- Front-end developers \- VP of Engineering \- Head
of Product

[https://zerocater.com/jobs/](https://zerocater.com/jobs/)

------
victorbello
Faraday Future | Gardena, CA or Redwood City, CA | full-time and internships

Faraday Future is a California mobility company bringing a tech approach to
clean transportation. At FF, we believe that by placing equal emphasis on
automotive and technology disciplines, our team of experts is uniquely
positioned to take a user-centric, technology-first approach to vehicle design
with the ultimate aim of connecting the automotive experience with the rest of
your life.

A couple positions not listed on our site, which we are also currently hiring
for, is Android Developers and Web Developers, if you've been working with
MeteorJS and ReactJS, even better.

[https://jobs.lever.co/faradayfuture](https://jobs.lever.co/faradayfuture)

We look forward to meeting you!

~~~
kevindesai777
Interested in internship. No position listed. Where should I apply?

~~~
victorbello
You can send an email to jobs at faradayfuture dot com. We have an internship
program that will start soon.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three and a half years, we’re moving data for a third
of all K-12 students in America (20M kids), and 50,000 schools are using us to
manage their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We
want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 95 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Python and
Coffeescript. We’re particularly looking for engineering managers: empathetic
leaders who are excited about coaching and professional development. More
generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our recent press here:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-
thir...](http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-third-of-
schools-are-using-this-app-youve-never-heard-of)

------
yiZSssQQRo
LiquidTalent | ONSITE in NYC

LiquidTalent allows you to click a button and request a phone call with
awesome hiring companies (for both contract and full-time).

Hirers need to respond within 30 minutes or else the request expires, and
you'll know what they decide in that time.

We're looking for a senior Rails dev to help us build out more powerful search
and discovery features on our platform. You'd be working with, 1 other junior
Rails dev, 1 senior Angular dev, and 1 Swift dev.

We're a super early startup with seed funding. It's an amazing time to join,
as you'll have a lot of autonomy, and you'll have a good amount of control
over the direction of the product. Every week is a completely different
experience. If any of this sounds interesting, contact me at jchwick {at}
liquidtalent {dot} com

[http://liquidtalent.com](http://liquidtalent.com)

------
clarkraizlabs11
Android Engineer @ Raizlabs | Oakland, CA |Full Time in Office We are looking
for a few solid Android Engineers. Native development. Have a passion for
mobile. Mobile First mentality.

Do more than code. Raizlabs is seeking an Android mobile developer to engineer
beautiful apps and influence product direction for startups and big brands
like Bloomingdale’s, Localytics, RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, and HubSpot.

Great place to work!! -100% fully paid benefits -401k match -Hack Days

Curious about some of our code? Check out some of our work on GitHub and let
us know what you think: raizlabs.github.io

Reach out to me directly for more info Greg.clark@raizlabs.com _Please- no
agencies_

------
leapmotion_alex
Leap Motion | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://leapmotion.com](http://leapmotion.com)

We want to transform how people interact with VR using the original interface:
the human hand. Our tracking software makes it possible to reach into virtual
reality and interact directly with digital content. We recently rolled out a
massive update to our tracking software and have embedded OEM hardware on the
way.

If you want to help bring sci-fi to life, we want to hear from you:

• Applications (Unreal/Unity) Engineer

• Build and Tools Engineer

• Computer Vision Engineer

• Data Scientist

• Developer Community Builder

• Engineering Manager

• Firmware Systems Engineer

• Machine Learning Engineer

• Product Manager

• Product Manager, Developer Experience

• Product Manager, Virtual Reality

• Senior UX Designer

• Software Architect

• Software Engineer

• Software Engineer Cloud Computing

• Test Automation Engineer

Check out our full job listings here:
[http://leapmotion.com/careers](http://leapmotion.com/careers)

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE (After Onboarding) | full-time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone.

We have indexed over 100M online articles and have identified and ranked 200k+
content producers. We use this index to power our transparent freelancer
marketplace.

We supply all engineers with Macbook Pros, standing desks and quality tools.
Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of living in Phoenix (or
wherever you live)!

Hiring:

* Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer Rails+Angular

* Senior Designer (COMP/HTML/SCSS)

* Creative Web Developer (WordPress)

* Senior Software Enginer - Data Analytics

[https://www.clearvoice.com/careers/](https://www.clearvoice.com/careers/)

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime | (INTERNS also welcome, VISA sponsor)

We're a regulated bitcoin/ether(/others) exchange in Hong Kong, with many
projects in our backlog!

We're looking for technical folks to fill some roles:

a) Devs (Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, Mobile soonish via Xamarin)

b) QA

c) SysAdmins+DBA

d) Security

e) UI/UX/CSS designers (Android/iOS experience desirable too)

f) Hybrid roles of the above

We use AngularJS (moving to TypeScript) and .NET/Mono (C#, looking at F# too),
with a hybrid Linux/Windows environment (i.e. Redis, MySQL). Get in contact to
know more at knocte at gmail dot com, using the subject "Interested in
Gatecoin roles".

We help with sponsorship/relocation to HK.

Want to make a difference in the cryptocurrency world? Join like-minded people
to work together and help us change the world!

------
ariabuckles
Ask HN: Who is hiring? / Who's hiring?

Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | INTERNS | ONSITE Full-stack intern in Berkeley

Magoosh's mission is simple: create products that give students everywhere
access to enjoyable, affordable, and quality test prep. We help millions study
at their own pace, on their own time regardless of location, social status, or
background.

Our engineering team is small (just me and Zack!) so from day one you'll own
projects and contribute directly to code running in production. We use Rails
on AWS with MySQL, but are always trying things out, and are eager to try new
tools that keep us fast and happy.

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers) And feel free to
email me (aria@magoosh.com) or Zack (zack@magoosh.com) if you have any
questions!

------
scmoore
SpotX | Denver, CO | full-time | ONSITE, INTERNS

[https://www.spotxchange.com/careers/](https://www.spotxchange.com/careers/)

We are a video advertising monetization platform serving billions of requests
a day. We're hiring for a variety of positions and levels of experience here
in Denver / Westminster, and we need a QA person for our Belfast, Ireland
office.

We mostly work with PHP, Angular, Java, and Hadoop. We stay busy and we're
growing fast, but work-life balance is good and it's a great opportunity to
work on problems at scale. I'm new to the company and it's been great.

Email me at smoore@spotxchange.com and I'll answer questions or route you to
someone who knows the answer.

------
bflesch
Hamburg, Germany | Full-Time / REMOTE |
[https://www.strivewire.com](https://www.strivewire.com) | Senior Engineer /
Problem Solver needed

We do online real-money eSports tournaments and have built a real-time
Node.js-powered platform that serves players from over 100 nations.

Our stack is React / Webpack / Jade / Node.js / Async / Socket.IO / Hapi /
Redis / PostgresSQL on AWS and we are looking for experienced developers who
want to join our small team to do what the WhatsApp guys did: Build great
things with only a handful of people. Currently we are scaling up our
infrastructure on AWS and building lots of new features.

We collaborate over Slack / Trello / Github.

If you think your skills and experience can help us grow our platform then
please feel free to contact me: beni at strivewire dot com.

------
janecui11
Jobcase | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Salary + Equity + Full Benefits | VISA

Description: LinkedIn for Blue Collar workers. Helps working class men and
women find jobs. Currently have 48 million members.
([https://www.jobcase.com/](https://www.jobcase.com/))

Hiring:

Accounting Manager Android Mobile Developer Product Marketing Manager
Quantitative Data Analyst Rails Developer Software Architect Software Engineer
(Java, all levels) Data Scientist Machine Learning Engineer Sales (all levels)

Glassdoor reviews: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Jobcase-
Reviews-E939570.ht...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Jobcase-
Reviews-E939570.htm)

See all positions and apply here:
[https://www.jobcase.com/careers](https://www.jobcase.com/careers)

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a couple roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), full-
stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js, NodeJS), and test
engineer (test automation framework management; mobile and web). We also hire
interns so please feel free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on
experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to amit at tophat dot com.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software testing and
development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing, JavaScript Unit
testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing hassle-free. Sauce
lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly across 350+
OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Director of Operations_

 _Engineering Manager – PaaS_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (New Product)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Systems Engineers_

 _System Administrators_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
arram
ZeroCater//San Francisco,CA//On-site//Fulltime//Profitable Startup//

We’ve built the #1 way for companies to feed their people. ZeroCater is a
marketplace that connects companies with great local restaurants and caterers.
We’re feeding hundreds of companies, ranging from newborn startups, to the
Fortune 100.

We’re here to build something people love. We’re a scrappy company that’s
scaled to tens of millions in yearly sales on little funding.

We’re based in San Francisco and backed by investors like Y Combinator and the
creator of Gmail. We’re looking for people with an ownership mentality who
want to work with like-minded folks to build something great.

The roles we're hiring for:

\- Full stack engineers \- VP of Engineering \- Head of Product

[https://zerocater.com/jobs/](https://zerocater.com/jobs/)

------
kinduff
Wize Services | Software Engineer |
[http://wizeservices.com](http://wizeservices.com) | Guadalajara, México |
Onsite/Remote

Wize Services is Wizeline's new arm of business, starting operations in Mexico
this July. As a service company, we will own major initiatives for News Corp,
the largest media company in the world. We need a world class team who can own
this project and make major architectural and UX choices based on their skills
and experience. This is an unique opportunity to join a newborn company,
founded by a management team with proven success leading start­ups. Want to be
part of the thrill?

We are hiring for the following positions: \+ Software Engineer \+ iOS
Developer \+ Test Engineer \+ UX Designer \+ DevOps

Salaries depends on aptitudes and abilities. Apply today!
alejandro@wizeservices.com

------
darkobodnaruk
Mediately | Ljubljana, Slovenia | REMOTE | full-time | Ruby backend engineer

We are developers of a medical information mobile app. It's targeted at
doctors and other medical professionals, and our users love us. More than half
of all doctors in Slovenia use the app daily and we are the market leader in
all 4 countries we have apps in. And this year we're growing to 3 more, so we
need you!

We do not require a full-stack unicorn who knows everything from AWS to CSS,
we're looking for someone to help us maintain and build on our backend. Its
job is to automatically combine information from websites and docs and build
local databases. Your job will be to help us do this faster in new countries,
automate as much as possible and further develop internal tools for getting
insights out of these databases. It would be great if you have experience in
text and data mining and if you find natural language processing interesting
you will love the potential our databases have.

Our sources are in all European languages - knowing these is not needed but
some ingenuity and resourcefulness is.

You will find the job difficult without being comfortable in Unix command-line
tools and databases. Currently we use Postgres but we might soon be moving to
something more text-oriented like Solr or ElasticSearch.

We'll hire you full-time with an indefinite contract, unless of course you
have other preferences. We do not obsess over formal education, as long as you
have the skills we need.

We have a very nice office in the heart of Ljubljana but if you think you have
enough self-discipline, we have no problem with remote work and weird work
hours. We use agile development methods as much as is practical, but we're not
zealots - a very short daily meeting is unavoidable but otherwise we'll let
you work in peace.

If you see yourself helping our user base of 30.000 medical professionals and
over 100.000 patients (many more in the future) who currently depend on us for
fast, useful and objective drug information, contact us at info@mediately.co!

~~~
darkobodnaruk
We've now filled this position.

------
Omninternet
Mixpo ([https://www.mixpo.com/](https://www.mixpo.com/)) | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE

Mixpo is a social, display and video advertising platform. Our platforms helps
advertisers, agencies and media companies build, deliver and measure ad
campaigns. If you’re a senior dev looking for a lot of ownership and ability
to shape our 90-person company’s future, send me a note!

Lead Back End Engineer: [http://mixpo.co/1OMzPlV](http://mixpo.co/1OMzPlV)

Senior Software Developer - Big Data:
[http://mixpo.co/1nh6mKP](http://mixpo.co/1nh6mKP)

Senior Front End Developer -
[http://mixpo.co/1XYpv1p](http://mixpo.co/1XYpv1p)

Please reach out to me directly - mwinderbaum@mixpo.com

------
jsinks
Atlassian | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Do you have a passion for all things development?

Atlassian is currently hiring 3 software engineers to join our efforts in
developing a next generation email platform for internal use. Come and help
fuel Atlassian's ongoing growth by building the future of omni-channel
marketing platforms.

We're looking for people with full stack development experience, ideally with
a depth of knowledge in Python or Node.js.

Apply below! \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/89997177](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/89997177)
\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/89997200](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Atlassian/89997200)

------
geku
CloudGear (cloudgear.net) | Software/System Engineer | REMOTE

We are looking for a Ruby/Rails developer (60 - 100%) with an interest in
Docker and Kubernetes. Technologies used are Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Go,
Docker, Kubernetes, etcd. You should be an experienced Ruby/Rails programmer
with a strong interest in PaaS, DevOps and infrastructure automation. We are
working on a product and have interesting challenges ahead. You will work
together with the founder: starting with stories, to architecture and the
final implementation and with a high impact on the product, too.

Location: remote, but Europe is preferred. Please let me know if you're
interested in working with us: georg (at) cloudgear.net -
[https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

~~~
airza
60-100% of what?

------
azth
Exabeam | Bay Area, California | Full time | On site Seeking multiple
positions:

\--------------------------------

Web Front-End / UI Engineer (San Francisco, CA):

Design and develop a rich user interface for a mission critical data
processing and analytics application using Web front-end technologies.

\--------------------------------

Platform Engineer/Sr. Engineer (San Mateo, CA):

Design and develop various platform components using latest technologies and
coding in Scala.

\--------------------------------

Software Engineer in Test

Creatively design and develop infrastructure and automated tests that will
measure the performance, scalability and reliability of our system.

Analyze and provide guidance to improve the efficiency, reliability, and
stability of the platform.

\--------------------------------

More positions here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/exabeam?by=location](https://jobs.lever.co/exabeam?by=location)

To get in touch, send an email to ziad@exabeam.com

------
cirwin
Superhuman - [https://superhuman.com](https://superhuman.com) | Fullstack
Engineer & iOS Lead Engineer | Founding Team | Full-time | San Francisco |
ONSITE

==Superhuman==

• What: Rebuilding the email experience. Think vim/sublime for email, for web
& mobile: lightning fast, beautiful, and programmable

• Why: 900M+ people spend 1/3 of their day in email, they deserve superpowers
that make them brilliant

• Investors: $5.1M seed (led by First Round Capital)

==Team==

• My Co-founder & CEO Rahul founded Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn)

• My Co-founder Vivek founded Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired for $310M)

• I previously was VP Eng at Bugsnag, and built pry (used by 25% of Ruby
developers)

==Stack==

• Fullstack: Javascript, React, Webpack, HTML5, ServiceWorkers, IndexedDb,
WebSQL, Golang, Postgres, Redis, Docker, Kubernetes

• iOS Lead: iOS Development, Swift, APIs

==Contact==

Email me: conrad@superhuman.com

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

~~~
eropple
Not interested in moving to San Francisco, but thanks for building `pry`. I
literally have it open in two windows right now. =)

------
antognini
Persyst ([http://www.persyst.com](http://www.persyst.com)) | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Software Engineer

Persyst is the worldwide leader in EEG software. Our software is used daily by
thousands of neurologists at hundreds of hospitals around the world. We have
pioneered the use of digital signal processing and neural networks in order to
remove artifacts and interpret EEG data. Now we are looking for team members
to help develop the next generation of tools with the ultimate goal of
replacing the routine human interpretation of EEG data. We are a small company
(15 employees) that has been around since 1987 with stable and growing
revenue.

Our software is written primarily in C++ and C#, but experience in those
languages is not required. Please contact us at jobs@persyst.com.

------
emilis_info
JavaScript engineer @ TransferGo | ONSITE full-time Vilnius, Lithuania
(Europe)

[https://www.transfergo.com/en/jobs/javascript-
engineer](https://www.transfergo.com/en/jobs/javascript-engineer)

I am looking for a co-worker.

• Currently there are two of us.

• We work on browser-side code for our logged-in, logged-out and internal web
apps.

• Primarily we use React, Flux and ES2015 to write our apps.

• We use functional programming practices to improve and evolve our code.

• We also use Babel, Gulp, Webpack, Browserify, Ramda, NodeJS, Express,
GitHub.

We are looking for someone who at least has 2+ years experience working with
JavaScript, knows the basics really well and could quickly learn React + other
stuff on-site.

No need for cover letters or resumes if you have your GitHub and/or LinkedIn
fully filled in. Just send me an email with the links to
emilis.dambauskas@transfergo.com.

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | Software QA Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org) CareMessage is a Stanford
University born and Google and Y Combinator backed not-for-profit social
enterprise headquartered in San Francisco. Our mission is to improve health
literacy and disease self-management for underserved populations. The
CareMessage technology platform and associated disease management programs
enable healthcare organizations to facilitate communication and outreach to
promote engagement and better self-care.

CareMessage has been funded by Google.org, the Pershing Square Foundation, the
National Institutes of Health, the David and Lucile Packard Foundation, Y
Combinator, the Draper Richards Kaplan Foundation, Echoing Green, Goldman
Sachs, the William K. Bowes Jr. Foundation, the Franklin and Catherine Johnson
Foundation, LA Care, the California Community Foundation, the Ralph M. Parsons
Foundation and Stanford University's BioDesign Department. Several CareMessage
projects have been funded by the California Healthcare Foundation and Blue
Cross Blue Shield of Illinois.

CareMessage is looking for a Software QA Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it out and
try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the QA process and how
to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. We're remote first! All
of our developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/166745](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/166745)

------
evang
Even Responsible Finance | Oakland, CA | Onsite

[https://even.com/jobs](https://even.com/jobs)

We're building a new type of bank: one purposefully designed to help people
build liquid assets and escape poverty. We're starting with income volatility,
a huge and largely hidden problem.

As our economy trends towards flexible labor, millions and millions of
Americans are suffering from tremendously painful income volatility. With
Even, these workers can get a steady paycheck, every week, with the job they
already have. In good weeks, we automatically set money aside. And in bad
weeks, we give our customers credit with no interest.

It's expensive to be poor. We're fixing that, and we need your help.

We're looking for thoughtful full-stack engineers. Email evan@teameven.com if
you're interested.

------
classyjim
Farmdrop - [https://farmdrop.workable.com/](https://farmdrop.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. Farmdrop represents a new
economic approach to food retailing whereby the benefits of cutting out the
middle-men are shared between customers who enjoy fresher, healthier food at
lower prices, and smaller scale producers who enjoy best-ever trading terms.
We are supported by many in the food and farming communities and backed by the
entrepreneurs behind Asos, Love Film, Zoopla, and Street Car. Current openings
in London - iOS Engineer, Full Stack (Ruby) Engineer & a UX Product Owner.
E-mail me direct at james@farmdrop.co.uk for more information.

------
bthomas
Thistle - SF - [https://angel.co/thistle-1/jobs/97516-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/thistle-1/jobs/97516-software-engineer)

Thistle offers a subscription for delicious, organic and healthy meals - the
ease of Munchery/Sprig with the business model of Blue Apron

Looking for full stack engineers (senior and junior) that are passionate about
healthy food. Work includes: \- Building our consumer website, with a focus
helping customers understand all the nutrition and health benefits in their
meals. \- Infrastructure for designing, preparing and delivering 1000s of
meals. \- Testing new user acquisition and engagement strategies

Stack is Python/Django, but if you're a fast learner we will be just as
interested in what you like to eat for lunch.

------
jeffthespasm
Trunk Club
([https://www.trunkclub.com/engineering](https://www.trunkclub.com/engineering))
| Chicago, IL | Multiple Positions | ONSITE

We're building 1:1 relationships at scale, empowering both stylists and
members to build confidence-inspiring wardrobes. We recently launched our
women's business and are continuing to innovate in the fashion space. We have
tons of exciting work to do and would love a few more excited folks to do that
with us in 2016.

Our stack is generally Ruby, Postgres, Sinatra on the backend and React+Flux
(Alt) on the frontend. We're not tied to those tools and also have some Node,
Elasticsearch, Redis, and Kafka in the mix.

[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Frontend, Backend | San Francisco [ONSITE]

Your impact at Angaza: write better software during the day, and more families
will have electricity for the first time that night.

We are a for-profit technology company that enables end-user financing of
energy solutions in emerging markets.

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl..).

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

------
noinput
Giving Assistant [https://givingassistant.org](https://givingassistant.org) |
Front End && PHP Platform Engineers | San Francisco, ONSITE

We're building a shopping force for good. Earn Cash Back when shopping online,
give 0-100% to your favorite cause effortlessly. We pay high rates and fast.
On track this year to donate $1mm to our member's charities. We're looking for
experienced lovable badass Front End & PHP Platform Engineers to help us
create the most unique and rewarding online shopping experience for millions
of conscious consumers. Internships in engineering also available.

Find purpose in your life's work and join us: [http://giving-
assistant.breezy.hr](http://giving-assistant.breezy.hr)

------
ZombiePartie
AhernIT – Location: Las Vegas – www.ahernit.com / www.ahern.com

Our parent company, Ahern Rentals, is a local Las Vegas family-owned business
which started in 1953. Through organic growth, Ahern Rentals is today the
largest independent rental company in North America, with 81 locations. Ahern
Rentals has over 41,000 pieces of equipment in the fleet, and serves customers
in many sectors, including construction, industrial, residential, utilities,
municipalities, conventions, and entertainment & events.

We are working on interesting problems involving telematics and creating
smarter fleets to push our industry further into the era of technology.

We are looking for an API developer with strong experience in Ruby or Java.
Any PHP experience would be a plus but not required. Reach out to me
personally: jtezanos (a) ahernit.com

------
sedzia
Voucherify | Katowice, Poland or REMOTE

We are actively looking for a smart and curious thinker to join our team and
create a modern developer tool for the martech industry.

About: Voucherify automates vouchers generation, distribution and tracking.
Check out well-documented API and marketer friendly UI. Built for developers
by developers.

[http://voucherify.io/](http://voucherify.io/)

A perfect candidate:

* is a hands-on Javascript or Java developer

* speaks e-commerce language and fluent English

* knows cloud stack

* knows how to build robust and reliable systems

* enjoys being pushed out of the comfort zone

Your job will be to:

* build new features in dynamic startup environment using the latest technologies,

* drive product development, advise on architecture choices and tools,

* explore technologies, be creative and push things forward, inspire other people, share knowledge, and more.

We offer:

* an opportunity to grow in international software and product development environment

* remote

* coffee

* competitive salary

Contact jobs@voucherify.io

------
schwabacher
Chloe And Isabel | New York, NY (Manhattan) or REMOTE

"Backed with our own jewelry brand and more than $41 million in venture
funding, our engineering team is building a new ecommerce platform for social
retail" Our team is about half remote, half on site in New York. We have a
Rails backend, and use React and Relay on the front end.

We are looking for an experienced front end engineer - we need someone who is
an expert in the details of CSS, is very solid w/ javascript (preferable
React), and is excited about the idea of mentoring other engineers.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qzy9VfwV&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qzy9VfwV&cs=98M9VfwI&page=Job%20Description&j=oi5C2fwL)

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | Angular developer | Fremont, California | On-site/Remote/Interns

We're a Bay Area biotech start up building a high-performance data analysis
segment. Seeking a fantastic front-end Angular developer who can build complex
components for real-time interaction with data.

zbjornson at primitybio dot com

------
lovely204
London, UK, Red Badger red-badger.com Full time, onsite only, we will relocate
from USA and Europe.

Red Badger is looking for a talented full stack developer with strong Node.js
or Ruby. We are using React.js on most of our projects and run the
london.react user group.

[http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/](http://red-
badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/)

We build beautiful software with bleeding edge tech for great brands like
Fortnum & Mason and Dow Jones.

We are lean, agile and like to do things properly.

Sound interesting? Get in touch-
[https://redbadger.workable.com/jobs/32624/candidates/new](https://redbadger.workable.com/jobs/32624/candidates/new)
\-----

------
tombruijn
415 - Amsterdam, The Netherlands - EU VISA + ONSITE - Ruby developer

415 is looking for a Ruby back-end developer with an interest in front-end to
help us develop a new event management platform. We're a new startup in the
music and event-industry looking for a software developer who is curious,
proactive and on the forefront of new technologies.

We work with a lot of modern tools common to Ruby in combination with Rails,
Grape, etc. We're also keen to extend our knowledge in the very near future
with technologies with Elixir, Rust, Docker, and anything else that sounds
promising. We're a small team now, but always growing.

For more information go to:
[http://415.amsterdam/ruby.html](http://415.amsterdam/ruby.html) or contact us
directly at jobs@415.network

------
onethumb
SmugMug | Mountain View, CA and REMOTE | Engineers of all stripes

We're passionate about the power of photos to change the world and transform
people's lives. We're trying to be the very best place to celebrate them.
[https://www.smugmug.com/](https://www.smugmug.com/)

We're a bootstrapped, privately held company that has been in business for 14
years. And we're a different kind of company. Large numbers of our >100
employees have been with us for many years.

Here's our openings and more about us:
[https://jobs.smugmug.com/](https://jobs.smugmug.com/) (I notice our opening
for Windows Developer isn't there, but I assure you, we'd love to hire you :)
)

------
blackguardx
Boulder, CO | Aeroscope Labs | Contract | iOS Developer

Aeroscope Labs (www.aeroscope.io) is creating an innovative pen-sized wireless
oscilloscope that syncs to a tablet or phone. We are looking for an iOS
developer to help accelerate the development of our iOS Aeroscope app. The
ideal candidate will have shipped several apps to the app store. Experience
working with electronics hardware and oscilloscopes is great, but not
required.

Experience Needed:

\- iOS development in Swift (Objective C experience is a bonus)

\- In depth knowledge of UIKit, CoreGraphics, CoreAnimation Frameworks

\- Using GPU acceleration libraries such as Metal or OpenGL ES for digital
signal processing

\- Solving complex UI challenges

\- CoreBluetooth

This is a contract position with the potential for full-time in the future. We
prefer someone who is local, but will consider remote working arrangements for
the right person. Email jobs@aeroscope.io

------
davepav
Front End Engineer | Remote (EU Preference, US OK) | $60k, No Equity

Placeavote lets you read, debate and vote on every bill before congress in the
US. We want to empower voters in the US to really have their voices heard in
congress, and we believe that our technology will change voters lives to do
that.

The Role: To guide the development of the front end web application for
Placeavote. To add new features, enhancements and functionality to the web
interface. Be aware of trends in web technologies and apply them applicably
where necessary to our product. To continually want to develop your own skills
within the team and engineer a good dependable solution for a social platform
focussed upon politics. To be able to work within a multinational team to
deliver and understand the Placeavote application.

Requirements: You are more than familiar with Angular. You should be
comfortable with creating new directives, services, and controllers (and know
when to use which one). Be able to demonstrate/explain an understanding of the
S.O.L.I.D. principles. Give an explanation on the importance of testing and
the benefits of having well tested code. Have an understanding of TDD,
Continuous Delivery and Continuous Integration. Have experience with
development tools, including but not limited to Gulp, Browserify, Git and Npm.
Be comfortable working in a team setting using Slack, Skype, and project
management tools like Trello. Be willing to learn and adapt to changing
technologies to progress the project in the most suitable and beneficial way.
This is a remote position, and we’re looking ideally for someone within the EU
timezone. You have solid communication skills, both written and spoken and the
ability to work closely in tandem with other developers.

Benefits: A Macbook Pro (or equivalent) to do your work on from anywhere you
choose in the world (preferably EU for the first 6 months). A flexible policy
on vacation time, just clear it with senior staff. Join us on planned trips to
Lisbon & California this year, stay for as little time or as long as you want.

Apply at jobs@placeavote.com

------
sgchargify
USA | REMOTE | Full-time

Chargify is a globally-recognized leader in the Recurring Billing and
Subscription Management space. Since 2009, we have delighted thousands of
merchants with our ease of use, customer service, and reliability.

We're looking for a fantastic onboarding specialist to join our 100% remote
team.

MUST be familiar with API's, CSS and HTML. JavaScript a plus! Saas background
preferable.

We have strong core values and hope to find like-minded folks to come and work
with us.

Check out the job description and application here:
[http://chargify.applytojob.com/apply/XlZaAU/Customer-
Success...](http://chargify.applytojob.com/apply/XlZaAU/Customer-Success-
Billing-Specialist)

------
k12
Greenqloud | Reykjavik, Iceland | Operations Engineer | Onsite, full-time

Greenqloud is a fast-growing, ambitious company in Iceland working to change
the way the world thinks about infrastructure management. We work with
multiple datacenters' worth of racks, public cloud and HPC deployments, with
partners such as HP, NetApp and VMware.

We're looking for a seasoned operations engineer with extensive experience in
at least two of the following:

\- Linux administration, including virtualization with KVM or XenServer

\- Network design and administration

\- VMware datacenter administration

\- Workflow automation through scripting and infrastructure design

We value self-improvement, discipline, curiosity, and initiative.

Please apply through:
[https://www.greenqloud.com/careers/](https://www.greenqloud.com/careers/)

------
kennpeters
Greenhouse
[[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)] | New
York, NY & San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Greenhouse is transforming the way companies hire. Since its inception in
2012, Greenhouse has doubled in size every six months and we’ve now grown to
more than 180 employees. We’ve grown our customer base by 500% in the last
year alone and also raised $65+MM from top VC firms to help fuel our hyper-
growth.

We've devoted this year to scaling our business, driving product innovation,
and growing market share. Engineering has been, and will continue to be, a
huge part of Greenhouse's success. This team releases features multiple times
per week and empowers engineers to have a direct impact on our business. And
we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire: Full Stack Software Engineers (New
York): you'll own entire features and work on product development using Ruby
on Rails and Javascript with Angular & React. There's a number of scaling
challenges that go along with the role, including the parallelization of large
transactions with Spark/MapReduce. To apply:
[http://grnh.se/sp2kio](http://grnh.se/sp2kio)

Engineering Lead, Customer Solutions (New York): this role will run the
Customer Solutions engineering team-- you'll use both sides of your brain
every day, whether it's chatting with customers, running systems architecture
meetings, writing code hands-on, or helping to grow your team. To apply:
[http://grnh.se/x7dgj3](http://grnh.se/x7dgj3)

Technical Lead, Product Engineering (New York): Similar to the above tech lead
position, but working with a team of full-stack engineers as opposed to
Solutions engineers, and focusing more on supporting the product as opposed to
our customers. To apply: [http://grnh.se/qlxep7](http://grnh.se/qlxep7)

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here:
[http://grnh.se/4xoevk](http://grnh.se/4xoevk).

------
k_panesar
Nativ Mobile | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We are building our new product, Pairade
([http://angel.co/pairade](http://angel.co/pairade)). At Pairade, we look at
apps as a media channel, and the way we consume and think about apps will
change in the near future; downloading will become streaming. Thus, we are
creating a central hub for these apps, services, and content: a single app
platform that allows you to access all your favorite stuff, instantly. It's
all inside a Card.

iOS Engineer: [https://angel.co/pairade/jobs/120805-ios-
engineer](https://angel.co/pairade/jobs/120805-ios-engineer)

Feel free to email me directly (co-founder/cto): kiran@nativ.com

------
barendt
Penn Medicine - Philadelphia, PA (ONSITE)

Associate Web Developer, Web Developer, Senior Web Developer

We’re looking for web developers of all skill-levels at Penn Medicine.

All of our new applications are being built in Ruby on Rails, but we’ve got
over a decade of legacy PHP code so you’d be spending time in both
environments. We work agilely and in small teams (~3 developers and 1 product
owner per team) organized loosely around different themes (e.g., medical
school admissions, faculty data, research data).

We’ve got a bit more about the open positions on our website
([https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.html](https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.html)),
but I’m happy to chat (barendt@mail.med.upenn.edu) if you’ve got questions or
would like to know more.

------
bkirkby
Company: zappos.com

Location: Las Vegas, NV. Seattle, WA. Buffalo, NY

ONSITE

Visa: transfers and sponsorships

Roles: Full-Stack Software Engineers

About the company: Zappos.com is an online retailer specializing in shoes and
clothing. We've been around since 1999 and were purchased by Amazon appr. 5
Years ago. We have been recognized as a cultural leader and have recently
moved to a self-organized model using the governance system called Holacracy.

The directive each new software engineer gets is "It's your responsibility to
figure out what the best use of your time is for the purpose of the company"
and then people pitch them for teams and projects. It feels like it's startup
impact with the resources of Amazon behind you.

If this new style of working appeals to you, or even if you just have
questions, feel free to shoot me an email at bkirkby@zappos.com

Thanks, -bk

------
BRValentine
Voltaiq - SF Bay Area - Full Time - Onsite -
[http://voltaiq.com](http://voltaiq.com)

Data Engineering / Full Stack

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist, January 16, 2016

Powering applications from consumer electronics to the IoT, EVs, medical,
aerospace, and grid storage, batteries enable our modern world. However
battery performance remains the key bottleneck impeding adoption of these
technologies. Voltaiq is changing that, using software.

Voltaiq is developing a powerful cloud-based platform for data analytics,
machine learning, and visualization to enable better, safer, and more reliable
batteries and battery-powered products. We have customers, recurring revenue,
and funding, and we’re growing our team (currently 8) to meet customer demand.
We look for product-focused developers who have a passion for shipping well-
crafted software.

At present we’re hiring for a senior developer position for data engineering,
with some full-stack inclination as a bonus.

Candidates should have:

* 5+ years experience engineering large-scale data systems including database scaling, distributed systems, and ETL pipelines from multiple different data sources

* Strong coding skills in one or more of: Python, Javascript, Java, C/C++, Go

* Experience with Git, development on Linux/ _nix, SQL and relational databases

_ A degree in CS, Physics, Math, Engineering, or related, and interest in
energy and solving hard science problems using data

* US Citizenship

Experience with the following would be a plus:

* Web framework (eg Django) and deployment stack (cookies, sessions, websockets)

* Asynchronous messaging (eg ZeroMQ)

* Webserver deployment: AWS, Salt, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Send a resume to jobs@voltaiq.com

Thanks, HN!

------
mahillon
Kamcord - San Francisco, CA - Full Time

Kamcord is the #1 live streaming platform for mobile gameplay. The biggest
personalities from Clash of Clans, Minecraft and other top games regularly
stream on Kamcord. Users tune in to catch up on their favorite games, interact
with mobile gaming celebrities and share experiences with one another. While
we started out as fellow gamers who needed a place to hang out, we've since
landed $25M in funding and started building the hottest destination for the
world's 1 billion mobile gamers.

Looking for: * iOS Engineer * Partnerships Associate/Manager

For more info & to apply, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord) or email
vic@kamcord.com

------
danielamc
Uken Games, TORONTO, Full-time

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
johnrball
Olo - Xamarin Mobile Developer Engineering - New York or Remote within U.S. -
Full Time

At Olo we develop an online food ordering platform used by many of the
country’s largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. We take
pride in a neat codebase with automated tests and continuous integration, and
encourage constant refactoring. We encourage new ideas and experimentation.
We’re so obsessed with automation that we laugh nervously at xkcd.com/974.

Olo is revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and
we're looking for talented engineers to join our mobile team and help us
achieve this vision. As part of the team you will play a significant and
visible role in helping us deliver an exceptional mobile ordering experience
to our clients’ consumers via our native iOS and Android apps, as well as
contribute to our ongoing innovation in restaurant operations tools and
services. You’ll work with a small and passionate team dedicated to delivering
amazing products using modern tools and technologies such as Xamarin,
HockeyApp, MVVM, and more.

This is a full-time position.

Requirements

You are excited by the ongoing advances in mobile technology. You have strong
working knowledge of the iOS or Android platforms (bonus points for both). You
have experience working with Xamarin and have built apps that integrate with
web services. While not a designer, you understand the key factors in a
quality mobile UI/UX design. You have at least 3 years on-the-job development
experience at a senior technical level. You can demonstrate thorough knowledge
of C#, .NET and object oriented design and patterns. You are adept at writing
unit tests and testable code, and working under distributed version control
(preferably Git). You have an innate drive to automate anything that has to be
done more than once. Your English writing and verbal communication skills are
strong.

please email your resume to johnball@olo.com

[http://www.olo.com/careers.html](http://www.olo.com/careers.html)

------
yayalice
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime onsite only

Software Engineer | $125-175k

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we're still
hiring for the following roles: devops/platform engineer, engineers with
security expertise and voip experts.

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/Node/GoLang/Docker) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices)

\- We're super early (~20 people), but well-funded with an experienced
founding team of B2B serial entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I'm an engineer at Gladly (FKA Sagan) and enjoying it a lot! Feel free to
email me with questions (alice@gladly.com), or check out
[http://gladly.com/#hiring](http://gladly.com/#hiring)

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to grow very rapidly, and also
been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much larger
startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332#.Vg126xNVhBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332#.Vg126xNVhBc)
\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
woodcut
Fraugster GMBH | BERLIN | ON-SITE | Full-Time

Senior Software Engineer in Go / Golang

We're looking for someone with experience building distributed systems to come
join us and build the next generation of realtime anti-fraud technology.

    
    
      * Experience in Go, C/C++ and maybe Erlang.
      * Strong theoretical background.
      * Experience in building high availability distributed systems from scratch.
      * You have high standards when it comes to code quality.
    
      + Competitive salary.
      + Equity (you'd be in the first 10 employees).
      + Nice office in Berlin.
      + Pragmatic and supportive office with nice colleagues.
      + Sane release schedule and the right amount of planning.
      + Macbook pro etc.
    

Please send a C.V. & cover letter to jobs@fraugster.com

------
masonhensley
IBM Watson Health | Multiple positions | Dallas, TX | Onsite | Full-time |
Citizen | Ruby on Rails, React, .Net, Mongo

I’m currently a Rails Developer for IBM Watson Health out of Dallas. My team
is working on tools to allow healthcare providers to holistically manage their
patient populations.

For the Rails roles, a little experience in React would be a bonus. My
personal email is in my profile. Feel free to reach out!

####

In Dallas:

• Ruby on Rails (Possible REMOTE)-
[http://u.rfer.us/IBET1o2JYn](http://u.rfer.us/IBET1o2JYn)

• Senior Ruby on Rails (Possible REMOTE)-
[http://u.rfer.us/IBEBDu2JYq](http://u.rfer.us/IBEBDu2JYq)

• Instructional Designer -
[http://u.rfer.us/IBEH992JZK](http://u.rfer.us/IBEH992JZK)

• Release Engineer - [http://rfer.us/IBEeho1eci](http://rfer.us/IBEeho1eci)

• QA / Test Automation Engineer -
[http://rfer.us/IBEu0K1qd4](http://rfer.us/IBEu0K1qd4)

• Entry Software Engineer (Microsoft toolset _C#, ASP.Net + Mongo)
-[http://u.rfer.us/IBE.hO2JYz](http://u.rfer.us/IBE.hO2JYz)

• Software Engineer (Microsoft toolset _C#, ASP.Net, Mongo) -
[http://rfer.us/IBE7S_1ecn](http://rfer.us/IBE7S_1ecn)

• Senior Software Engineer (Microsoft toolset *C#, ASP.Net, Mongo)
[http://u.rfer.us/IBEoVI2JYv](http://u.rfer.us/IBEoVI2JYv)

• Database Administrator - [http://rfer.us/IBE-hX1ed3](http://rfer.us/IBE-
hX1ed3)

• Software Engineer - Voice over Internet Protocol (VOIP) -
[http://rfer.us/IBE13w1ed7](http://rfer.us/IBE13w1ed7)

• Dev Ops Engineer -
[http://u.rfer.us/IBEbJU2JYf](http://u.rfer.us/IBEbJU2JYf)

• Integration Architect -
[http://u.rfer.us/IBEMZN2JYj](http://u.rfer.us/IBEMZN2JYj)

####

Hat tip to Softlayer down the road.

• Data Center Manager -
[http://u.rfer.us/IBE.2K2JZB](http://u.rfer.us/IBE.2K2JZB)

------
clavalle
Prologic Technology Systems | Austin | Contract | Part time (~20-30 hrs/wk) |
REMOTE ok (in an overlapping timezone)

Need a Angular dev with some experience dealing with a Java/Spring backend.

Pretty straightforward gig but I need someone who can get started quickly.

Get ahold of me at clavalle | at |ptsteams dot com

------
ska
Synaptive Medical | www.synaptivemedical.com | Toronto, Canada | Full Time |
ONSITE

Senior and intermediate C++ positions in algorithm development group.

Interested in medical devices? Signal and image processing? High performance
computing?

We are a young, dynamic medical device company building software and hardware
solutions for neurosurgical planning and OR tools. Algorithm development group
in particular is looking for people with production experience who can also
work with staff scientists to design, develop, and deliver numerical
processing components integrated with the work of various product teams.

More details and application details here:
[http://synaptivemedical.com/careers/](http://synaptivemedical.com/careers/)

------
edword
Gin Lane : New York City : Onsite : Senior Javascript Engineer : Full-time

[http://ginlane.com/contact](http://ginlane.com/contact)

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating
consumer experiences of the future. Some of the partners we've worked with in
the past are Sweetgreen, Best Made, Campaign Furniture, Warby Parker and
Harrys.

We're looking for a frontend-inclined Senior Javascript Engineer to work with
us on building out engaging interfaces and future tech. If you're working with
any combination of React, Radium, JS/CSS Animations, Falcor, ClojureScript or
Elm let's talk! Prefer onsite, but willing to entertain remote around the EST
timezone for the right candidate.

\-----

tech-jobs@ginlane.com

~~~
dopamean
Tell Emmett Nick McD says whatup!

------
pauly
Holiday Extras | Kent coast, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time | £40-60k

LOADS of tech vacancies
[http://join.holidayextras.co.uk/vacancies/](http://join.holidayextras.co.uk/vacancies/)
Particularly of interest here would be Full Stack Developer. Mostly work is js
/ node but "In no particular order, we have used the following technologies
over the last few years: PHP, Java, Javascript, NodeJS, Ruby, Coffeescript,
Python, Cordova/Phonegap, Backbone, React and will continue to always use the
best technologies for the purposes of our work" Partly on site but everyone
works partly remote, the company is very remote friendly. Good luck, say you
heard it from me...

------
BornInTheUSSR
Experienced Rails Developer | NYC

DESCRIPTION

Brickwork is a rapidly growing startup that is changing the way customers
engage with brick & mortar stores, online. We are looking for senior software
engineers to help us shape the product and the company while growing with us.

About you: You are an experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer
comfortable working both on the front-end and back-end. You have a love of
great products and the craft of coding. You are ready to have a big impact on
our codebase, engineering process and culture. Ideally, you’re excited about
helping to build strong engineering and product culture in NYC (this position
is in our NYC office).

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team (if we say so ourselves) that
has a great time working together. Brickwork is funded, has a strong customer
pipeline and is poised for tremendous growth. We care far more for results
than we do face time, but we certainly enjoy each others’ company. We also
understand that there’s life outside the office, and that a well rounded team
brings their best to work each day. This is a marathon and not a sprint and we
are focused on building a company for the long haul.

REQUIREMENTS

* 2+ years’ Ruby or Rails experience

* Experience working on a large Rails codebase

* Computer science education a plus, but not essential (some of the sharpest developers we’ve worked with have transitioned from other fields)

Ideally you are:

* A driven, passionate, get-@&^$-done type

* Excited about working with a top-notch team with which you can share knowledge and mutual respect

* Unafraid to be opinionated and to think deeply about the product we’re building

BENEFITS

* Competitive compensation

* Generous equity grants

* Full medical benefits

Get in touch at EED4E17E51 AT jobs.workablemail.com with a product you have
discovered recently and links to where we can learn more about you.

------
voleon
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Researcher -
Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptional
researcher.

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive.

The above job description is just a starting point in terms of possible duties
and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com

------
theIntuitionist
Daily Kos | Oakland, CA or REMOTE | full time Senior Rails dev

Daily Kos is a progressive journalism and activism site with 11.5M uniques a
month- more than the Wall Street Journal. We have a strong and devoted
community of activists and readers, many of whom write for the site as well as
staff writers and activist who do things like help lead the fight for net
neutrality. We've been around several times longer than most other outfits
posting here- 14 years- and have learned the value of high quality
engineering.

Listing is here: [http://www.dailykos.com/jobs/principled-rails-
developer](http://www.dailykos.com/jobs/principled-rails-developer)

We'd love to hear from you.

------
bjcubsfan
My team needs an engineer/data scientist/programmer to work on the Federal
Aviation Administration's Wide Area Augmentation System (WAAS). The job is in
Oklahoma and offers low cost of living, great work/life balance, technical
freedom, and interesting challenges. Here's a longer write up I have made:
[https://gist.github.com/bjcubsfan/5433ea47b33a3c46f8da](https://gist.github.com/bjcubsfan/5433ea47b33a3c46f8da)
Here's the official job ad:
[https://lstechllc.applicantpro.com/jobs/350503.html](https://lstechllc.applicantpro.com/jobs/350503.html)

------
classyjim
FundApps - [https://fundapps.workable.com/](https://fundapps.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. FundApps was recently recognised
as one of the top 50 fintech startups in Europe. We sell a web service that
automates financial regulatory compliance. We're a company of 17 right now,
and somewhat unusually are a bootstrapped startup are growing rapidly through
acquisition of customers rather than funding. Current openings we have in
London. - UX Designer & a .NET / Backend Engineer email me direct -
james.peters@fundapps.co if you have questions. Thanks!

------
sebslomski
Fineway - [https://www.fineway.de](https://www.fineway.de) \- Munich, Germany
- ONSITE - FULLTIME

We are a premium travel club for bespoke travel experiences, based in Munich.
Our mission is to innovate premium tourism by creating a truly omni-channel
experience. We are well funded and growing rapidly.

We are looking for JavaScript (we used React before it was cool) and Python
Engineers.

If you want to learn more about the job, visit
[https://www.fineway.de/public/downloads/jobs/Posting.Senior_...](https://www.fineway.de/public/downloads/jobs/Posting.Senior_Software_Developer.pdf)
or email us at recruiting@fineway.de

------
czcar
TradeGecko | Singapore, Toronto | Multiple Openings | ONSITE

TradeGecko is a post-series A B2B SaaS company headquartered in Singapore, but
serving customers globally. We're building the software platform on which
commerce companies are built.

We've got a couple of openings... Multiple Ruby on Rails Backend Devs -
looking for some mid and senior level people, also looking for strong
Frontend/ Javascript Ember.js Developers.

If you're smart we don't care about qualifications, just wanted to hire people
who want to get stuff done. Will assist with Visas in Singapore.

Can email me directly - cameron@tradegecko.com otherwise roles are here:
[http://tradegecko.workable.com](http://tradegecko.workable.com)

------
Judson
Judson Company | Decatur, AL | REMOTE | Contractors Roles: Frontend Engineer

We're a small team (with an existing ecommerce business) working on a new
platform for curated commerce. We handle product acquisition and fulfillment,
and allow curators to create on-brand selling experiences.

Because we're a small team, we're looking for someone who is very comfortable
taking charge of the frontend process, and also comfortable with some backend
work if the need arises. In general, an ability to get things done will go a
long way.

Our Stack: \- PHP 7 / JS / MySQL \- Sphinx Search \- Snowplow

Email Jud@Judson.biz - Would love to see any side projects, Github,
past/current work.

[https://judson.biz](https://judson.biz)

------
pfarrar
Casechek | [http://casechek.com](http://casechek.com) | Chicago / Local |
Backend Developer - PHP

We are looking for a backend developer to join our engineering team. We are an
early stage healthcare startup with a nice customer base and lots of
interesting projects and problems to solve. Casechek is located in the West
Loop neighborhood of Chicago and we are looking for local developers.

If you are a backend developer in Chicago and are interested in working with
an early stage startup check out our post =>
[http://www.casechek.com/careers#backend_developer_post](http://www.casechek.com/careers#backend_developer_post)

Thanks!

------
yuugu
Instant eSports | Berkeley, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Instant eSports aims to become the ultimate destination for everything
eSports. We believe that the eSports fan experience should better serve the
needs of its 200M global viewers, which is why we’re committed to building the
one-stop resource for comprehensive news, scores and stats coverage of
competitive gaming.

([http://careers.instantesports.com](http://careers.instantesports.com))

We're looking to hire a FULL-STACK WEB ENGINEER to help lead our new web
product. Our stack is built off of python/django. The ideal candidate is
passionate about gaming/eSports.

Following eSports should be easy and engaging. Join us, and let’s make that a
reality.

------
Banduin
HiringThing | Remote | full-time

HiringThing is a cloud-based software company that helps companies post jobs
online, manage applicants, and hire great employees. We’ve been in business
for 4 years and are growing steadily.

We're looking for a strong full stack web developer to help maintain and grow
our product. Join a technology-first team dedicated to building the greatest
recruiting software available. You’ll enjoy working on the latest web
technologies in our ever-evolving stack and have significant input into
product direction, technology decisions and development priorities.

[http://ht-jobs.net/HN86TIG-265](http://ht-jobs.net/HN86TIG-265)

------
jamieiles
Full time, remote within US and UK

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
critical components of a Linux system on the fly with zero downtime and zero
disruption. We're a distributed team of engineers forming part of the Linux
and Virtualization group at Oracle with a passion for working on exciting
technology, software craftmanship and all things Linux.

We're looking for experienced DevOps and Systems professionals to join our
team.

As a DevOps engineer, you would be responsible for managing Ksplice's
infrastructure for building and serving critical security "hot fix" updates
for various flavors of the Linux kernel and for user space applications. Our
customers depend on us to keep their systems up-to-date and secure, so we
would depend on you to make sure our systems stay running and secure. Ksplice
has a rich infrastructure that utilizes virtualization heavily. We are looking
for somebody who can help us take that infrastructure and modernize it.

As a systems engineer, you would be responsible for expanding Ksplice to patch
even more of the system, adding support for new releases and improving our
workflow. If you take pride in crafting software, don't rest until you full
understand complex problems and are curious about what happens on the layer
below then Ksplice will be of interest to you. You'll like working at all
levels of a Linux system, developing tooling in Python, building distributed
systems and solving difficult problems at each layer.

The Oracle Ksplice team is a remote team, so you must be comfortable
interacting remotely and working autonomously. We are a small team that
expects its members to be comfortable with self-directed work. We won't micro-
manage you, but, in return, we expect you to learn your job well enough that
you know what is important to work on.

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com for more detailed specs. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

------
sep
LogDog | Tel-Aviv, Israel | Backend/Fullstack | Full-Time | ONSITE

LogDog is developing a new cybersecurity solution that protects personal
online accounts (like your private email or Facebook). We're growing and are
looking for great developers to join us, grow with us, have a real impact on
what we do, help us protect our users and have fun!

What you need to have done in the past:

\- Have at least 5 years of experience in software development

\- Have done work on high performance, scalable backend system

What would give you an advantage:

\- A degree in computer science

\- Experience in Nginx, Node.js, RabbitMQ or Kafka

\- Knowledge in NoSQL databases (i.e. MongoDB, Couchbase)

\- A deep understanding of web technologies (HTML, JS, RESTful API, OAuth2
etc.)

\- Experience in cloud computing (especially AWS)

\- Experience in internet security

We'd also be very happy if you are:

\- Cool

\- Fast learner

\- Interested in working with new stuff

Contact: shlomic@logdog.is

------
riyaa
Open Whisper Systems • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source. What it's like to work with us:
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

iOS Developer -- Someone intimately familiar with iOS development and
internals, who has an appreciation for the craft of software development and
experience with making decisions that result in great products. No experience
with cryptography necessary, just solid experience developing for iOS and an
eye for good design.

Android Developer -- Is the pleasure center of your brain directly wired to
the experience of a slick UX or a nice animation? Do you hunt down memory
leaks and StrictMode violations for fun? We're looking for someone with deep
knowledge of the Android framework and an equally strong intuition for pairing
beautiful app experiences with beautiful code. You'll be the architect of
major features, making your code available to the world. You don't need to be
a security expert; it's knowing how to make complicated systems simple to use
that's at the heart of what we do.

Mobile UI / Product Designer -- We’re seeking an original thinker with strong
visual design skills ready to help make private communication simple. You'll
take on developing the look and feel of Signal on iOS, Android, and the
desktop. You’ll be responsible for updating the visual design for the app and
helping shape consistent guidelines to communicate a compelling user story
across our products and other touchpoints. You’ll work closely with a team of
engineers with a passion for making usable software. No experience with
cryptography necessary, just intuition for what makes a great product and
solid experience designing products that are a joy to use.

See more at
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/),
or send us a note at workwithus@whispersystems.org

------
ReportGarden
ReportGarden | Hyderabad, India | Full-time | On-site

ReportGarden is looking for strong full-stack developers and data warehouse
engineers to help maintain and grow our product.

ReportGarden helps digital marketing agencies communicate better with their
clients. We enable them to streamline their communication process by helping
them generate reports, dashboards, etc quickly and easily. We are well funded
and profitable with paying customers in over 70+ countries worldwide.

For more information, visit
[http://reportgarden.com/careers/](http://reportgarden.com/careers/)

------
stephendicato
Percipient Networks | Wakefield MA (remote possible) | Full-time & Summer
Internships

[https://strongarm.io/careers/](https://strongarm.io/careers/)

We're building strongarm.io - the best way to stop malware from damaging your
business - and are seeking software and operations engineers to help us build
and scale our services.

Last summer, we had four successful hires from Hacker News. Now we are looking
for a couple more. You'd be joining a small team of passionate engineers and
security experts dedicated to helping secure businesses of all sizes. We love
Python, Django, and Twisted and run on AWS.

Please email jobs@strongarm.io for more information and to apply.

------
j3kuntz
Wish - San Francisco, CA - Lead e-commerce platform developer - Full time - On
site

We're a small driven team building a self-serve platform for tens of thousands
of merchants around the world. * Do you enjoy full stack development, from end
to end and throughout the entire development cycle? * Do you enjoy being
intimately involved in the design and iteration of the features you build? *
Enjoy full autonomy of your work, we have no PMs.

We're looking for driven engineers who like to be involved in an entire
features life cycle. We believe engineers should have ownership over their
work.

If you're interested please email josh at wish dot com, with "fullstack
engineer" in the title

------
rancar2
Meta | [https://www.meta-icg.com](https://www.meta-icg.com) | Boston, MA &
Lisbon, PT | Full-time, on-site or remote

Meta is a global startup and product builder/launcher backed by a talented,
multi-disciplinary team in research, engineering, design, marketing, and
operations. We partner with leading organizations and promising startups
across diverse sectors turning existing knowledge into real world innovation
by delivering practical products with beautifully designed user experiences.
We also spin out our own startups.

Open positions:

\- computer vision researcher

\- data scientist

\- growth hacker

\- hardware design engineer

\- industrial designer

\- software architect

Please reach out to Randy Carlton <rcarlton@meta-icg.com> with any questions.

------
snewman
Scalyr | SF Mid-Peninsula | ONSITE | ENGINEERING INTERNSHIP

At Scalyr, we’re analyzing multi-gigabyte server logs in a fraction of a
second. That requires serious innovation in every part of the technology
stack, from frontend to backend. Help us push the envelope on low-latency
browser applications, high-speed data processing, and reliable distributed
systems. Help extract meaningful data from live servers and present it to
users in meaningful ways.

We're a small, tight team, and you'll be working directly with senior
engineers. Come learn new things, and invent a few of your own.

[https://www.scalyr.com/internships](https://www.scalyr.com/internships)

------
clobmclob
Intersection NYC | New York City | Full-time / Onsite

Intersection is a technology and media company redefining the urban
experience. We are technologists, media experts, engineers, designers, and
strategists working together to create value for citizens, governments, and
brands and improve life in cities around the globe. Our teams find new avenues
to connect the digital and physical worlds to make our experiences more
connected, more seamless, and more human.

For more information about open positions at Intersection NYC:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intersection)

------
jschwartz11
Voodoo Manufacturing | Brooklyn, NY |
[https://voodoomfg.com/](https://voodoomfg.com/)

\- Marketing Director

\- Manufacturing Director

Voodoo Manufacturing is a young startup on a big mission to change the way
things are manufactured. With our 128-desktop 3D printer factory, we help
companies bridge the gap between their first prototype and their first high
volume production run (10,000+ units). We’ve worked with companies including
Intel, Universal Studios, SyFy Channel, Autodesk, Viacom, Mattel, and a few
more we can’t even talk about! We’ve unlocked an entirely new market in the
world of manufacturing -- affordable high-volume 3D printing.

Email jobs@voodoomfg.com for more info.

------
amiorin
Nugg.ad GmbH (Zalando company) | Berlin | Full time ON-SITE

\- Go (golang) and Spark developers

About us

\- We use Scala for Spark and Go for our Api

\- We use both AWS and on-premises infrastructure

\- We work in the Zalando tech hub of Berlin
[https://tech.zalando.com/locations/#berlin](https://tech.zalando.com/locations/#berlin)

\- "You build it, you run it" devops culture

\- 100.000 req/sec

\- 100 TB of data

\- < 20 ms response time

\- Docker, mesos, marathon, grpc, ecs, elb, consul, aurora, redis, kafka,
terraform, ansible, elasticsearch...

\- Event-sourcing and CQRS

\- We are building a DMP. It's a greenfield project.

\- No legacy code maintenance

jobs@nugg.ad

------
jonasvp
Jonas und der Wolf
([http://www.jonasundderwolf.de](http://www.jonasundderwolf.de)) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, on-site

* Django/Python Developer * Frontend Developer (React experience a plus)

We're a web development agency based in Kreuzberg, Berlin, focused on good
engineering practices and work/life balance. We work for startups but also
large companies you've heard of, writing web-based software for internal and
external purposes.

We use Django, PostgreSQL, and Ansible on the server, HTML5/CSS3 and (since
recently) React on the frontend. If you're interested, get in touch to have a
chat!

------
Willson50
Marketing Manager | Honey.is | NYC, New York | ONSITE | Full Time

Honey is an early-stage startup building the most intuitive and beautiful
tools for internal company communication and collaboration.

We are looking for an amazing, data-driven marketer to own the marketing
funnel for our company. You will be in charge of attracting site traffic,
converting that traffic into new leads for the business, and, alongside the
sales team, nurturing those leads to close into customers.

[https://honey.is/jobs/new-york/marketing-
manager/9c6a1f0d-5d...](https://honey.is/jobs/new-york/marketing-
manager/9c6a1f0d-5d68-4d48-988e-1cc02ccd50e3)

------
ruslanrusu
Senior .NET Developer New York, NY - Full Time

SOLID C#,ASP.NET, SOA/CQRS/NServiceBus, CD JavaScript MVVM with Knockout.js
and Angular.js Enthusiasm for unit testing, Git Excellent problem solving
skills

Great culture and friendly working environment, unlimited vacation

rrusu@emarketer.com

------
maxmind
FRONT END SOFTWARE ENGINEER/ WALTHAM, MA/ REMOTE/ FULL TIME/
[https://www.maxmind.com/en/home](https://www.maxmind.com/en/home)

See the full job ad at
[http://www.maxmind.com/en/careers](http://www.maxmind.com/en/careers)

To apply, please email careers@maxmind.com with your resume as an attachment
or link in PDF, HTML, or plain text format. Candidates must also include a
cover letter. Please include a link to your GitHub account or portfolio if you
have one. We want to know about you!

~~~
maxmind
We invite candidates from Massachusetts, Minnesota, Montana, North Carolina,
Oregon, and Canada only.

------
yousifa
AquaCloud | SF/Bay Area | Onsite |
[http://www.aquacloud.com](http://www.aquacloud.com)

We're looking for a full-stack engineer to help us protect the world's water!
Our customers are some of the largest municipalities and water districts in
the US, protecting millions of people.

Our Stack: Python/Django, Angular2, C/C++, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery
running via Docker on AWS and GCP

The ideal candidate is a full-stack engineer who has build applications with
99.999% uptime and is very comfortable in the front end. Angular2 experience
is a plus!

Email me to talk about this over Philz!: yousif(at)aquacloud.com

------
sksksk
Polymath Ventures | Bogotá, Colombia | Multiple Roles | VISA

Polymath builds businesses from the ground up that can grow massively across
Latin America. We design the venture concepts in-house, find the right
founding talent to lead them, work full-time alongside the founders, and bring
together the necessary capital to ensure their success.

We're looking for all sorts of roles, including software engineers to work
across all of our ventures. If you're interested in building companies in
Latin America, get in touch.

[http://www.polymathv.com/jobs/](http://www.polymathv.com/jobs/) or e-mail me
directly saral@vincucentas.com

------
traviswingo
Hoopla Software | San Jose, CA - ONSITE

Hoopla amplifies performance for businesses of all sizes through its visual
employee engagement platform. Hoopla’s live broadcasts of company news, key
milestones and accomplishments empower companies to foster a culture of
connectedness, transparency and recognition. Customers including GM Financial,
Marketo and Zillow use Hoopla to celebrate achievements and keep employees
energized, engaged and motivated.

Tech stack: AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, MySQL, AWS, RabbitMQ,
BackboneJS, PubNub.

[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Hoopla](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Hoopla)

Email travis@hoopla.net for details.

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software - [http://ultimatesoftware.com](http://ultimatesoftware.com)
\- FT LAUDERDALE, FL | ATLANTA, GA | TORONTO | VIRTUAL

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time, onsite
development positions, including:

\- Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang, Python)

\- Software Test Engineers, and more.

We have an unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best
Tech Company to Work For in 2016 today.

Here is a link to our Web Services Software Engineer role we have available,
but feel free to check out the other opportunities on our site as well!
[http://tiny.cc/iamo9x](http://tiny.cc/iamo9x)

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly - [http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly) \- Fully Remote - Full-Time

We are hiring a software engineer to work on our real-time analytics
dashboard. Pythonistas and JavaScript hackers especially desired.

On the company: We've built a real-time content measurement layer for the
entire web.

Our analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the web's best
sites, such as Arstechnica, New Yorker, Mashable, The Next Web, and many more.
In total, our analytics backend system needs to handle over 50 billion monthly
events from over 475 million monthly unique visitors.

Our entire stack is in Python and JavaScript, and our team has innovated in
areas related to real-time analytics, building some of the best open source
tools for working with modern stream processing technologies. Our UX/design
team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the planet, using
AngularJS and d3.js. You can see some screenshots:
[http://parse.ly/tour](http://parse.ly/tour)

Our distributed team is best-in-class and we happily skip commutes by working
out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's a photograph of mine running two
full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my monitors:
[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

We are currently looking for software engineers to help us build the best
real-time analytics dashboard the world has ever seen. The only requirement is
some experience in Python/JavaScript. Bonus points for an interest in
information visualization, Edward Tufte, and d3.js. To see an example of how
we work, check out the blog post, "Whatever It Takes":
[http://blog.parsely.com/post/46](http://blog.parsely.com/post/46)

Apply now by sending a CV/website, github link (if available), and 1 paragraph
intro to work@parsely.com. Let us know what part of the position interests
you, or point us toward an interesting project or piece of code you wrote.
Also, mention the HN Who's Hiring thread.

------
no_l0gic
Boston, MA US | ONSITE | Spotify -
[http://spoti.fi/bostonjobs](http://spoti.fi/bostonjobs) Data Engineering,
Machine Learning, Mobile, Web, etc... Join us in making the world's most
popular streaming music platform even better!

Spotify recently opened a newly-renovated office right in the center of Davis
Square in Somerville, just outside of Boston. We have many open positions in
Data Engineering and Machine Learning, as well as Mobile and Web development.
All are opportunities to work on music and listening data at unprecedented
scale in an extremely friendly and creative environment.

------
gdilla
Copper Studios | www.copperstud.io | SF (Mission), CA | Lead Backend Engineer

Job Description

We are a small, strong team, building a new way to discover and experience
media. Our backend is built using Python and node.js, running on AWS, using a
neo4j graph database for storage. We are looking for a talented backend
engineer to architect and implement a highly scalable backend infrastructure
to make an incredible user experience possible.

We… \- Are planning to change the game. Completely. We dream big. \- Consist
of team members who have built some of the very biggest products in mobile,
social, and digital media \- Drive each other to reach a very high bar of
engineering and design quality \- Want to help people rise to their potential
by trusting each other and giving everyone on the team a lot of autonomy and
responsibility. \- Believe that a balance of work and personal life is
essential to making breakthroughs in technology and creativity

You… \- Are an exceptional backend architect. You enjoy breaking down a
complex problem into smaller parts, and don't stop refining until you have
reached the most simple and elegant solution \- Know the latest backend
services and systems, and when to use them. Our backend is built on AWS, which
provides a tremendous variety of puzzle pieces that can be fit together in
different ways \- Are comfortable working in all parts of the stack. You
understand the complexities of deploying, scaling, and monitoring cloud
components \- Have designed database schemas. We are using a graph database,
which solves interesting problems and poses interesting challenges \- Can
debug with the best of them. \- Have strong opinions, weakly held. You don't
hesitate to speak up when you have an idea that could make things better \-
Have experience building web services, integrating authentication and external
APIs \- Love social media and culture. We believe the best products are the
ones we build for ourselves \- Have a bachelors degree or higher in computer
science/engineering, etc.

[https://angel.co/copper-studios/jobs/109544-lead-backend-
eng...](https://angel.co/copper-studios/jobs/109544-lead-backend-engineer)

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

\- We're bringing together the best of the best:
[https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Backend, frontend, infrastructure, and security engineers

\- We're a Golang and React shop

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical challenges, and create immense
value for consumers and companies all over the world. No vanity involved -
we're just here to solve problems and push the world forward.

I'm cofounder/ceo, so you can email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

------
rhoulette
Sense ([https://sense.com](https://sense.com)) | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE

We are building hardware and mobile apps to help people analyze their home
energy consumption, see what is going on in their homes, and ultimately reduce
their energy footprint -- powered by machine learning technology that can tell
which appliances are on in your house and how much power they're using, in
real time.

We're currently iOS only, and we're looking to bring on an Android developer
as engineer #4, responsible for building our Android app from the ground up.

If you're interested, email me at ryan at sense.com.

------
jennhart352
SharpSpring.com | Gainesville, FL | Full Time | Onsite

Hiring System Administrator, frontend and backend developers (Javascript/PHP).

We are a publicly traded company that still feels and operates very much like
a startup.

Our flagship product is our marketing analytics and automation platform, and
our developers are provided an opportunity to work on a wide range of
interesting projects.

Contact jennifer.hartman [at] sharpspring.com or visit
[http://smtp.theresumator.com/](http://smtp.theresumator.com/) for more info.

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by sales teams. We practice Scrum with
1-week sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, chat in Slack
constantly and meet in person on regular company retreats. Our roadmap is
packed with UX improvements and new features with the goal of making the best
product in its class.

We're profitable, customer first and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, Backbone, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA | Remote OK

Cognii is transforming online education with AI/Virtual Assistant technology.
We are adding a few engineers to meet the growing demand:

1\. NLP/AI Research Engineer \- natural language processing

    
    
      - statistical machine learning
    
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
    
      - information extraction
    

2\. Back-end Engineer \- Design and implement the web platform for interactive
learning

    
    
      - Data pipeline workflow optimization
    
      - Experience with Ruby and Rails/Sinatra
    

EdTech experience is a plus. Compensation includes significant amount of
equity. Please send your resume and queries to jobs@cognii.com

------
ccenten
Bodyport (YC S15) - [http://www.bodyport.com](http://www.bodyport.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Data Scientist (ONSITE)

Bodyport is hiring a senior data scientist. You will join an early-stage
company dedicated to bringing lifesaving medical technology into every home.
Bodyport is backed by notable investors in hardware and health.

As senior data scientist, you will lead the development of algorithms that
will enable our products to detect, predict and prevent heart disease. You
will decipher the patterns in large data sets, make key inferences and help
guide the firmware team in implementing your findings.

~~~
janege
Hi Corey, I know someone who has already developed an algothrim to predict
attacks within 1 minute, let me know if you'd like to connect
(janet.ge@gmail.com).

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech startup
combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for 4 roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst:
[http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29) (ONSITE)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Sales and Marketing Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29) (ONSITE)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

Freelance Writer: [http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29)
(REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content.

------
marpstar
Cartegraph - Dubuque, IA | Full Time |
[http://www.cartegraph.com](http://www.cartegraph.com)

Cartegraph provides operations management solutions for local government. Good
benefits, relaxed atmosphere. We've got a few positions available:

Front-End Web Developer (Marketing):
[https://cartegraph.workable.com/jobs/149991](https://cartegraph.workable.com/jobs/149991)

Technical Support Specialist:
[https://cartegraph.workable.com/jobs/206742](https://cartegraph.workable.com/jobs/206742)

------
daniellemswank
Planet Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, intern, onsite. We're looking for
a senior UX software engineer and intern for our missions team, helping us
design and build React / javascript applications to fly satellites.

Our mission is to image the entire Earth every day, and provide universal
access to that data. Plus, it's a small team and we have free reign with the
front-end tech stack. If you're interested email danielle@planet.com. We've
also got other jobs open here:
[https://www.planet.com/careers/](https://www.planet.com/careers/)

~~~
daniellemswank
Just to clarify, there's two positions that I'm looking for. One full time
mid-to-senior engineer and one three month internship.

~~~
thansharp
Hi,

I cannot see the listing for an engineering intern. Is there an place I can
know more about this internship?

------
jesperht
Suade ([https://suade.org](https://suade.org)) • ONSITE (London, UK) • Front-
end Software Engineer • Full time

We're bringing banks and regulators closer together with the help of
technology. Join us and build the UI and visualizations needed by some of the
most important institutions in the world. We use AngularJS, D3 and more for
this challenging task. More details: [https://suade.org/jobs/front-end-
picasso/](https://suade.org/jobs/front-end-picasso/) Send your CV and a short
intro to: jobs@suade.org

------
gingerlime
Kenhub | Berlin or REMOTE | part-time / freelance

Kenhub is a small B2C startup in the medical education field.

We're looking for a copywriter / growth hacker / digital marketer. We hope you
understand analytics, A/B testing, conversion optimization but most
importantly how to write engaging emails or in-app messages that add value and
connect with people.

Development, medical experience, or German language skills are not necessary,
but would be an advantage.

Even if you don't have much experience or a long track record, but think that
you have a knack for it, we'd be happy to talk to you.

contact yoav <at> kenhub.

------
bcbrown
Placed | Seattle, WA | full time, onsite

We're hiring devs for mobile, web, and big data teams; SDETs/testers; data
scientists; and PMs. Technologies on the data team include Ruby, Python, Java,
Hadoop, AWS. I've been here 8 months, and really like it. Contact info in
profile.

Placed is the market leader in location-driven insights and ad intelligence.
We're a fast-growing startup in downtown Seattle, connecting the physical and
digital worlds to give brands, agencies, publishers and ad networks the
ability to target location at scale, measure the offline impact of ads and
deliver actionable insights into consumer behavior.

------
d3sandoval
Discuss.io | Seattle | Full-Time | Onsite (preferred) or Remote

Do you dream of building a product to disrupt a multi billion dollar market?
Discuss.IO is seeking a Senior PHP Architect that specializes in bringing new,
innovative products to market in a fast-paced entrepreneurial environment.

1\. Senior PHP Developer/Architect \- 5-7 years relevant experience as a Lead
Engineer - preference given to roles at a start-up(s) \- 5-7+ years of PHP
experience \- 3+ years Amazon Web Services (AWS) experience. \- Experience
building scalable cloud architecture \- Experience leveraging GPL software.

More info at discuss.io/career or email careers@discuss.io.

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) | Shanghai, China | DevOps, Ruby, Mobile | Fulltime

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

Email us if you are intersted in the opportunity: jobs@strikingly.com

------
jvalencia
ShareThis | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

ShareThis helps publishers provide a more authentic digital experience. We
create widgets that sit on millions of domains and process TB of data for
various use cases daily.

[http://www.sharethis.com/hiring.html](http://www.sharethis.com/hiring.html)

\- Cloud Platform Engineers to work with Docker and Kubernetes

\- [http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/02/sharethis-kubernetes-in-
pr...](http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/02/sharethis-kubernetes-in-
production.html)

\- Awesome Silicon Valley Company Culture

------
sarahwiemero
EARNEST | SF, CA | Full Time, ONSITE | Software Engineers
(React/Node/PostgreSQL/AWS, Scala/Kubernetes/Docker)

[https://www.meetearnest.com/careers/#/engineering/](https://www.meetearnest.com/careers/#/engineering/)

Earnest: We're building the modern bank for the next generation. Our two
products right now are personal loans and student loan refinance. Our mission
is to greatly enhance people’s lives by lowering the high costs and barriers
to credit faced by millions of financially responsible people.

------
bcx
Olark (YC 09) | Anywhere, USA | Product Design and Customer Engagement
Marketing

You probably haven’t run into a company like Olark before.

We are 39 people distributed around the globe working together to
fundamentally change the way people communicate with businesses. There are
over 10,000 organizations using Olark today.

You can learn about our values:
[http://www.olark.com/values](http://www.olark.com/values)

We currently have open positions for a Product Designer and a Customer Success
Manager. [http://www.olark.com/jobs](http://www.olark.com/jobs)

------
avaslas
LinkBee | Sunnyvale, CA & New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

LinkBee is a well funded startup founded in 2015 taking a unique approach to
the residential Internet of Things. By offering direct-to-consumer services
and a comprehensive integration platform, we're able to overcome the issues
plaguing 99% of IoT consumers today.

Along with our software platform, we're also building a suite of connected
hardware modules to intelligently network homes en masse. Delivering an
effortless user experience--one that is significantly lacking in the IoT
market today--comes with immense technical challenges. So we're assembling a
top-tier team of highly motivated individuals with a passion for connected
devices to join us in our mission to create the smart home of the future.

Currently, we're seeking to fill two core roles on the team:

Software Architect (Principal, Sunnyvale): We're looking for someone who will
spearhead the design and integration of each component of the LinkBee system.
This person should have extensive experience in IoT and deep knowledge of
connected devices' full software stack. For full job description,
qualification requirements, and application details, visit
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/108904694](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/108904694).

Hardware Engineer (Senior, Sunnyvale): We're looking for someone who will lead
the software design and implementation of our connected devices. This person
should be prepared to heavily interface with our hardware partners on hardware
requirements and write the connectivity code and application algorithms that
bring intelligence to the nodes in LinkBee's system network. For full job
description, qualification requirements, and application details, visit
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/108904723](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/108904723).

To apply, visit the LinkedIn postings above. To contact us directly with any
questions, please feel free reach out to jobs@linkbee.com. And to learn more
about LinkBee (and us!), check out
[https://www.linkbee.com](https://www.linkbee.com)!

We look forward to hearing from you soon! :)

------
ISNIT
UK, Marlow | Full-time | Onsite only
[http://squaredup.com](http://squaredup.com)

Squared Up was founded with the vision of using cutting-edge data
visualisation to solve the challenges of Enterprise IT complexity and, from
humble beginnings, we are loved by some of the world’s leading companies and
growing fast.

We’re a genuine start-up, which means that there are no old grey men in suits
telling us what to do; we’re driven by ambitious software engineering goals,
not by the demands of sales teams and investors, and are passionate about
building an awesome company together.

We’re based in the picturesque town of Marlow, a beautiful spot on the River
Thames between Maidenhead and Reading, where you’ll be joining a young,
dynamic, energetic team. Don’t worry if you’re not already local to us, if
you’re the right ﬁt for Squared Up, then we’ll help you relocate.

If this sounds of interested drop us a line at
brilliantcareers[at]squaredup.com

You’ll head to community events to keep up to date with the latest tech
trends, get face-to-face with customers at our regular customer workshops, or
travel to the world's largest technology conferences to help spread the word
about the amazing product you've helped build - all at the company’s expense.
And, of course, being treated to some amazing company social events like
Secret Cinema.

Skills & Requirements:

• You must have experience with JavaScript or ASP.NET MVC or both. If you only
have experience with one, you’re willing to roll your sleeves up and get stuck
into the other.

• You put the needs of the user first and have a passion for delivering clean,
intuitive UI.

• You have a keen interest in data visualisation: you’ve dabbled with d3.js,
devoured Edward Tufte’s book series or can wax lyrical about Bret Victor’s
Magic Ink essay.

• If you’re a JavaScript guru, you’ve been hands-on with mustache templates
and reactive libraries like Ractive.js. Or you’re an Angular.js veteran who’s
looking for a fresh start.

• You probably have some experience with the Microsoft stack and related
technologies: Azure, SQL, IIS, ASP.NET, HyperV, VMWare, Active Directory etc.
Again, if you don’t already have the experience, you’re willing to give it a
shot.

Email: brilliantcareers[at]squaredup.com

Apply online: [https://squaredup.com/about-
us/careers/](https://squaredup.com/about-us/careers/)

------
faberbrain
1bios -- Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA -- FULL-TIME, ONSITE or REMOTE

About 1bios:

* we provide a health engagement platform for health/life insurers, employers and care providers

* our products tie consumer health behavior to the cost of insurance and care -- using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, social, more

* we are based in Truckee/Lake Tahoe

We are currently hiring both front and back end engineers:

* UI development with Angular and React

* designing, developing, testing and maintaining the front-end codebase

* native iOS and Android apps via Cordova

* helping with visual assets and all ux

* Ruby backend services and APIs, on and off the Rails

* interest in functional programming is a bonus

* growing culture, brand, product as core team members

Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
1qbit
1QBit | Software Developer | Vancouver, BC | Full-time | Onsite | C++/Python
(potentially more in the future)

1QBit is the world’s first quantum software company, and one of the select few
organizations, alongside Google, NASA and Lockheed Martin, with access to the
world’s only commercially available quantum hardware, the D-Wave 2X. Over the
past three years the company has developed algorithms and tools to solve high-
value optimization problems for Fortune 100 companies in finance, energy, life
sciences, and a range of other industries. This year, 1QBit was recognized as
a Technology Pioneer by the World Economic Forum
([http://www.techvibes.com/blog/1qbit-world-economic-forum-
tec...](http://www.techvibes.com/blog/1qbit-world-economic-forum-technology-
pioneer-2015-08-06)), and represented Canada, along with Canadian Prime
Minister Justin Trudeau, in Davos at the WEF annual meeting this past January
([https://medium.com/singularity-university-blog/the-theme-
of-...](https://medium.com/singularity-university-blog/the-theme-of-this-year-
s-annual-meeting-of-the-world-economic-forum-in-davos-was-the-
fourth-c0c2f8ff517f)).

At the core, 1QBit’s development team is building software that organizations
and individuals will be able to use to develop Quantum-Ready™ applications,
without having to understand the complexities of quantum hardware. Our library
is written in C++ for performance, and wrapped with SWIG to provide an elegant
Python interface. The next phase of our roadmap includes a limited public
release, building new algorithms, binary polynomials and solvers to share with
organizations working on NP-hard optimization problems.

This is a unique opportunity to work with a diverse range of algorithms, and
to collaborate with a strong team of researchers creating new theoretical
techniques that you will help build into some of the first real world
applications for quantum computers.

Please submit your resumes and cover letters to: jobs@1qbit.com

The job description can be found here:
[http://1qbit.com/jobs/1QBit%20Software%20Developer%20JD%2020...](http://1qbit.com/jobs/1QBit%20Software%20Developer%20JD%202015.pdf)

~~~
zerr
> Onsite

> world’s first quantum software company

What's the fuss about locality then? ;)

------
modsearch
Android Developers | SF Bay Area preferred | Onsite | Full Time | Salary +
Equity + Benefits

[https://www.listia.com](https://www.listia.com)

Listia is a mobile marketplace where you sell things you don't need and get
stuff you want in return, for free. Earn credits by giving stuff away, and use
those credits to get things you really want from other users.

We are looking for someone to own, build new features for, and improve the
Listia Android app.

Apply: [https://www.listia.com/jobs](https://www.listia.com/jobs) or drop us a
line at jobs@listia.com

------
wittedhaddock
Boston/Cambridge | ONSITE | All roles

It has to become easy to build quality and secure mobile apps.

There's a lot of bloat in networking requests, so we redesigned them for
mobile. The results speak for themselves.

You must be willing to work on incredibly difficult
problems—sales/marketing/stats/dev/etc

We're based out of Accomplice's offices, and are in a sort of stealth mode. No
current monetary compensation available.

contact if interested: wittedhaddock@gmail.com

"Oh, we don't travel at the speed of anything," Mrs. Whatsit explained quite
earnestly. "We tesser." Madeleine L'Engle, A Wrinkle in Time

~~~
soared
> No current monetary compensation available.

What?

------
offtrackplanet
The Farmers Diet | Tech Co-founder | NYC or San Francisco | Full-Time

==The Farmers Diet==

• What: We're building a platform to make it simple and rewarding for people
to form habits that improve the food system (B-corp).

• Why: Industrial agriculture is unsustainable, damaging to our environment
and public health. Many people want to eat more eco-friendly, but the rules
are very confusing.

• Stage: Pre-funding. Seeking tech co-founder to join us from the ground
floor!

==Team==

• My Co-founder and I founded Off Track Planet. Raised $1m, Brandery
Accelerator Alumni. 5M Readers reached + worldwide publishing deal.

==Contact==

Email me: freddie@offtrackplanet.com – Freddie Pikovsky, Co-Founder/CEO

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

iOS Engineer, Frontend Engineer, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
someear
Subcurrent | Seattle or Bay Area or REMOTE | Full-Stack Engineer & Designer |
Full-time

Subcurrent is building bots for Slack. We are currently the #1 HR Slack app,
and #4 in Social. Our bots process and analyze data on various company
processes and bubble up insights back to the organization.

We are a team of two founders looking for employees #1 and #2. We're in week 2
of Techstars (Seattle), but are cool with SF/Seattle based employees.

Our stack: Meteor, javascript, Node.js, MongoDB

Looking for: * Full-stack engineer * Designer with text-interface or gaming
dialogue experience

Send us an email at jobs@subcurrent.com if interested.

------
jamesdullaghan
Kellermeyer Bergensons Services | Senior Software Engineer | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE/REMOTE

KBS is seeking a senior software engineer (our web stack currently includes
React, Rails & Scala among other things, but is growing quickly) to join a
small and agile dev team. The team is building a mobile web platform to tech
enable a large, geographically diverse workforce.

Responsibilities

* Learn everything there is to know about our workforce, and deliver tech solution to best enable them. * Be a member of team that owns, builds and delivers enhancements to KBS web platform, from end to end.

To apply, reach out to me jdullaghan@kbs-services.com

------
gratner
Troops | NYC | Full-Time | On Site | Salary+Equity+Benefits We are a Seed-
stage VC-backed startup building AI-powered tools for sales people (making a
massive impact on a trillion $$ market.

Looking for a senior / architect dev to be engineering hire #3 who wants to do
Scala (functional experience or JVM exp preferred).

Looking for intelligent, kind and fun people that are scrappy and looking to
make a huge impact. Please apply here: [http://gettroops.com/join-the-
team/#softwareengineer](http://gettroops.com/join-the-team/#softwareengineer)

------
mjoris
ATLANTA - SOFTWARE ENGINEER (FULL TIME, ALL LEVELS) - VISAS WELCOME - ONSITE

Pindrop is a phone fraud security startup headquartered in Atlanta and growing
like crazy after our third round of funding earlier this year for $75M. Our
engineering team is doubling in size (from 50 to 100) and immediately seeking
passionate software engineers, from entry- to senior-level, to join our
awesome team.

Tech Stack: Python, Linux, MySQL, Agile

Perks: conference budgets, flex hours, casual dress, game nights, tech talks,
lots of free food and coffee, and more

Please shoot an email to talent@pindropsecurity.com if you're interested in
learning more.

------
omarmeky
Medfusion | medfusion.com | Cary, NC (USA) | Full Time | ONSITE

=== Who we are ===

We are mid-sized, innovative healthcare SaaS company. We design and deliver
solutions that enhance the patient's experience. Our platforms include the
Medfusion Plus mobile app, Patient Portal, and Pay Suite.

=== Who we are looking for ===

UI Engineer - mid to senior level front end (or full stack) developer with
ample angular experience.

Mobile Engineer - mid to senior level hybrid mobile developer (phonegap,
ionic, ...etc) with some native experience (Java, Objective-C)

=== Why us ===

We have an awesome culture and flexible work life balance. We also have tons
of free food :)

=== Interested? ===

Email omeky@medfusion.com for immediate consideration!

------
danielnc
CareMessage (YC W14) | Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is a Stanford University born and Google and Y Combinator backed
not-for-profit social enterprise headquartered in San Francisco. Our mission
is to improve health literacy and disease self-management for underserved
populations. The CareMessage technology platform and associated disease
management programs enable healthcare organizations to facilitate
communication and outreach to promote engagement and better self-care.

CareMessage has been funded by Google.org, the Pershing Square Foundation, the
National Institutes of Health, the David and Lucile Packard Foundation, Y
Combinator, the Draper Richards Kaplan Foundation, Echoing Green, Goldman
Sachs, the William K. Bowes Jr. Foundation, the Franklin and Catherine Johnson
Foundation, LA Care, the California Community Foundation, the Ralph M. Parsons
Foundation and Stanford University's BioDesign Department. Several CareMessage
projects have been funded by the California Healthcare Foundation and Blue
Cross Blue Shield of Illinois.

We're looking for a full-time full stack Rails developer to help build and
maintain our web platform that streamlines care management and allows
interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. You’ll be working on
exciting projects like optimizing our Sidekiq queuing system, improving and
building new integrations with Twilio, building our customer analytics code,
and help improving and maintaining our own API. Our team believes in an Agile
development environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby
on Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open
collaboration and ownership. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to
throw it out and try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the
dev process and how to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in.
We're remote first! All of our developers and QA engineers are working from a
remote location

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/xnyjc6](http://grnh.se/xnyjc6)

If you want to ask any questions feel free to mail me directly at
dnaves@caremessage.org

------
jastanton
Convoy | [https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com) | Seattle, WA | Relocation |
ONSITE

Javascript, Node.js, React, React Native, Redux, iOS, Android. Frontend,
Backend, Mobile.

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $749B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:
[http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-
convo...](http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-convo..).

I'm employee #3 at this company, having worked at big companies like Google
and small startups before I can say I've never had a bigger opportunity for
success than this. The team of engineers are smarter than any team I've ever
been on, I'm growing as an engineer and leader every day, the problems we are
solving are very real and we are impacting peoples’ lives every day. I
couldn't ask for a better situation!

Software engineers / Designers / Sales / Operations.

Engineering positions available:

• Front-end engineer - Live and breathe JavaScript, HTML, and CSS? Come work
on our single-page app using React and redux!

• Mobile engineer - We have Android and iOS apps, and we’re interested in
people competent in either native or react-native mobile development (both is
a huge plus). These are beautiful, bulletproof apps that solve real-world
problems for truck drivers and carriers.

• Back-end engineer - We’ve got some fun CS problems to solve around route
optimization and market making, plus working on the API that connects all
these clients.

If you’re a high-performing engineer but don’t have one of these specific
tools on your belt, we’d still love to talk. We trust awesome people to learn
the tech!

If you're in Seattle (or willing to relocate) and looking to be on a small
team where you can have a huge impact, email me at jobs@convoy.com or check
out our jobs page
[https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs](https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs)

------
nwilkens
MNX Solutions | Monroe, MI |
[https://www.mnxsolutions.com](https://www.mnxsolutions.com) | ONSITE | Linux
Admin

MNX Solutions is a server management and cloud hosting provider
([https://mnx.io](https://mnx.io)). We are looking for an experienced Linux
admin to join our team.

Please reach out and introduce yourself via email (in profile) and reference
this posting.

Additional information at
[https://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs](https://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs)

------
jd007
OOHLALA Mobile Inc. - Montreal, Canada We are building the mobile campus
engagement platform for universities and colleges. We work with many
institutions across NA and the world already, and 2016 will be a big growth
year for us, so we are looking to expand the product team. Open positions in
Montreal:

    
    
      - Integration engineer
      - Backend engineer
      - Frontend web engineer
      - Support engineer
    

We use primarily Python and JS. More info can be found at:
[https://oohlalamobile.com/jobs](https://oohlalamobile.com/jobs)

------
guha
Onu Technology, Inc. | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL
CONSULTANTS | ONSITE in Silicon Valley (San Jose) or REMOTE

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, and more. We solve challenging technical problems and apply
solutions to interesting challenges in a variety of fields. We are currently
open to engineers with solid experience in Scala, Python, Ansible, and React.
We also welcome interest from postdoctoral scholars or senior graduate
students, particularly with background in neural networks or GPU programming.

Contact info@onutechnology.com.

------
terokay
Devicebook | Bellevue, WA | Full-time | Onsite

Devicebook is a well-funded early-stage startup company in the Bellevue,
Washington area, developing original IoT-related technologies. Our team
includes an entrepreneur who has track records of building multiple successful
companies, executives from billion dollar companies, architects who have
consistently transformed ideas into successful products, computer scientists
solving algorithmic problems, and seasoned engineers building production
software systems.

We believe the increasingly affordable hardware and pervasive wireless
connectivity will open up tremendous opportunities that were previously cost-
prohibitive to address. We believe a small core team can make a big impact on
the technology space, bringing innovation and differentiation by solving the
right problems.

We are seeking engineers in the mobile clients and cloud backend areas. Send
your resume or Linkedin profile to careers@devicebook.com

We are currently looking for:

1\. Senior User Experience Designer \- Create interaction models, execute
quick prototypes, and design production-ready user interfaces. \- Work with
product team to define features needed to make activities intuitive,
addictive, delightful and fun. \- A portfolio demonstrating user-centered
design solutions. - Strong knowledge in usability principles and techniques.
\- B.Sc. degree in design, human-computer interaction or 7+ years equivalent
professional experience. \- Able to rapid prototype in HTML, JavaScript and
CSS is a strong plus.

2\. Senior App Store Backend Engineers \- Design store catalog, rating and
search functions. \- Experience building high transaction volume system. \-
Proficient in NodeJS, REST/JSON, WebSocket, AWS. \- Prior experience in
relational and NoSQL data modeling. \- B.Sc. or M.Sc. in Computer Science.

3\. Senior Mobile Application Engineers with 2D Graphics Experience \- Develop
sophisticated mobile applications. \- Enjoy building beautiful and
simple/intuitive user interfaces. \- Experience in delivering production-
quality responsive designs, including phone and tablets. \- Experience in
building animations with 2D graphics. \- Proficiency in at least one mobile
platforms: IOS, Android, UWP. \- B.Sc or M.Sc. in Computer Science.

------
danjwilson
Unmade | London | Full-time, onsite

Unmade (formerly Knyttan) is a vertically-integrated fashion brand, pioneering
on-demand knitwear manufacturing technology.

We're looking for people to help build out our Django-based e-commerce site,
where customers can design, visualize and purchase unique garments.

We're also building a production management system, which can route purchased
designs through to our in-house industrial knitting machines.

We use Python as much as we can, with Javascript and WebGL for our design
tools.

Open positions:

* Backend Python Developers

* Javascript Developer

* Creative Coder

Emails jobs@unmade.com with a CV and GitHub profile if you're interested!

------
flysonic10
INDIEGOGO - SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Software Engineers - Web

Come join us in building out Indiegogo's platform to help entrepreneurs bring
their idea from concept to market. We're all full-stack engineers and build
mainly on Rails and Angular with a dusting of React.

Indiegogo is the type of place that empowers you to take an idea and run with
it.

We're hiring for:

\- Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1TloEcm](http://bit.ly/1TloEcm)

I'm a Software Engineer here and can answer any questions. Feel free to reach
out directly: w+hn@indiegogo.com (engineers only - don't abuse it)

------
mstephenson325
SHIFT | San Francisco, CA or Washington DC | Full-time, VISA, ONSITE

We’re a San Francisco-based startup that’s changing how car ownership works by
rethinking the process of buying, selling, and owning pre-owned vehicles
without ever owning them ourselves. When you look at the automotive landscape
and realize that no one has ever applied big data or computer science to try
and fix the problem, we're looking at a $500bn industry that’s ripe for
disruption. We're a team of highly collaborative and product focused engineers
who are passionate about bringing trust, transparency, and quality user
experiences to this broken market, and have started the charge with a great
mix of folks from Google, Dropbox, Facebook, LinkedIn, and other top
companies.

Our backend is in Go running on Google App Engine and utilizing REST APIs.
We're building our front end in React using ES2015 transpiled with Babel. We
also have a CRM backend on Salesforce, with an iOS app built on top of this to
help our ops team price, inspect, deal with contracts, and logistics. Our
mobile presence is mainly iOS at the moment, which we’re using Swift for, and
we do plan to venture into Android as we continue to build the team. We're
running a Postgres database on RDS.

Current openings: Mobile Engineers (iOS & Android) - SF & DC Software
Engineers - SF & DC Front-end Engineer - SF Infrastructure Engineer - SF
Engineering Manager - DC

To apply: [http://shift.com/jobs](http://shift.com/jobs) OR send your CV to:
enghiring [at] shift.com

More info: [https://medium.com/job-portraits/shift-is-tackling-the-
ultim...](https://medium.com/job-portraits/shift-is-tackling-the-ultimate-ux-
challenge-the-750b-used-car-market-c975e303102#.62dhs3bm0)
[http://time.com/4018160/shift-review-sell-your-
car/](http://time.com/4018160/shift-review-sell-your-car/)
[http://www.businessinsider.com/the-25-hottest-san-
francisco-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-25-hottest-san-francisco-
startups-to-watch-in-2016-2016-1?op=0#/#shift-wants-to-become-the-largest-car-
company-in-the-us-without-owning-a-single-vehicle-23)

------
gametimeunited
Gametime United | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-Site

Searching for high-performing Android and Ruby Engineers. -->
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime)

Gametime ([https://angel.co/gametime](https://angel.co/gametime)) connects
communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile applications. We believe
communities get closer when people get off the couch and have fun at a live
event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners Jeff Mallett (Giants /
Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and David Blitzer (76ers /
Devils) we've raised $13mm (including $8mm in May of 2015).

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into the game as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5000 options to
the 50 best with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing. With our mobile-
only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. This approach
has led to fast (600% annual) and viral (92% of new purchasers hear about the
app from friends) growth.

New Gametimers join for the community of high-performers (known as the
Gameteam). New employees also love the environment as we aspire to build the
best place to work in SF...

We offer market rate salary (even though we’re small) and real equity (meaning
you come out way ahead). Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up
on the "login button team" here, you will be a big part of the most important
conversations on the engineering team. There’s free catered lunch Monday
through Thursday and lunch on the company outside the office on Friday! Who
said there was no such thing? We offer Blue Cross / Blue Shield via Zenefits
and dental insurance. We also have monthly $75 cell phone reimbursement and
$80 commuter benefit. We love going to games and we're right by AT&T Park so
(if you're into it) you'll hit a bunch of them with your $100 monthly Gametime
credit. Go Giants!

In summary, we're fast, well-funded and growing quickly. It's an exciting time
to join the Gameteam.

------
chucknb
NationBuilder - Los Angeles, CA & Remote - Full Time - Software Engineer,
Senior Software Engineer, Web Designer

NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world. If you're seeking to build something
truly important - a genre-defining new product that is already changing
people’s lives. Check out what we build:
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

If you're in Los Angeles, join NationBuilder as we welcome Rick Bradley,
Principal Engineer of Puppet Labs. Light appetizers, beer and wine will be
served directly following the presentation.
[http://nationbuilder.com/omg_what_did_we_build](http://nationbuilder.com/omg_what_did_we_build)

Software Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote): As a developer you’ll help us
architect, build and maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary services.
[http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer)

Senior Software Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote) As a senior developer you’ll
help us architect, build and maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary
services. You’ll recommend and implement system-wide improvements, new
technologies, and contribute to our technological direction.
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer)

Web designer (Los Angeles) We're seeking a web designer to contribute to the
limitless scope of design needs at NationBuilder, software for leaders. Your
responsibilities will include maintaining the NationBuilder brand, crafting
delightful web experiences to help tell the NationBuilder story, and taking a
central role in the evolution of design at the company.
[http://nationbuilder.com/designer](http://nationbuilder.com/designer)

Our tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails along with some Ruby and Golang
services utilizing PostgreSQL and MongoDB. Managed by Puppet.

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Help us build the best urban navigation app!

 __Hiring for ALL roles __(engineering, design, product), including:

\- Full Stack Web (JavaScript, Backbone, React)

\- Lead Mobile QA (iOS and Android)

Read about our $40M Series B: [https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-from-a-
to-series-b-88...](https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-from-a-to-
series-b-88..).

Apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Also you can contact me at emil at citymapper dot com if you have any
questions.

------
jayzee
Quartzy (YC S11) | Palo Alto, CA | full time, ONSITE

We're hiring designers, engineers, and product people to join our growing
team.

Every day, thousands of scientists improve the efficiency of their research by
using Quartzy. Our team is passionate about accelerating scientific research
through well designed, meaningful tools for labs. We recently raised a new
round of funding and are gearing up for rapid product development.

If you've always admired your friends in science but your career path took you
elsewhere, you'll be a perfect fit.

Learn more here: www.quartzy.com/careers or email: careers@quartzy.com

------
ataspinar
CGI-NL | NETHERLANDS | FULL-TIME

CGI Netherlands is looking for full-time Engineers with experience in JAVA,
Data Science, Software, Security, Infrastructure and BI.

We are growing fast and want to hire a great number of people this year.
Therefore the specifics of the job openings are too various to mention here,
but contact me on ahmet.taspinar@cgi.com for more information.

Work-life balance is good and it's a great place to work. Chosen as Top
Employer 2016 Netherlands and won Computable Awards 2015.

contact: ahmet.taspinar@cgi.com

------
JohnnyLee
Readmore - [http://www.readmo.re](http://www.readmo.re) \- Amsterdam, The
Netherlands - ONSITE

I'm a developer at Readmore in Amsterdam and we're currently looking for an
on-site developer. We're a small company, so the responsibilities are varied,
but initially you would be focused on our customer-facing website. We're
currently growing and refreshing our systems, so there would be a good deal of
both responsibility and freedom in the position. If you'd like more
information please don't hesitate to get in touch.

Thanks!

David

~~~
sriprasanna
Do you sponsor visa and relocation? I guess your stack is Ruby/RoR based,
please correct me if I am wrong.

------
ajiva
ClearStory Data | Menlo Park, CA ONSITE | Full time ClearStory Data is
changing the way people explore and gain insight from big data. Data is big in
both scale and diversity and as an engineer at ClearStory Data, you’ll be
responsible for the infrastructure that provides insight from raw data and
handles diverse sources of data seamlessly.

[http://www.clearstorydata.com/careers/senior-software-
engine...](http://www.clearstorydata.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. First-author papers published in peer-reviewed journals,
refereed conference proceedings, or a pre-print archive. Experience
programming in Python, R, C, and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), child care
program (fee applies), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment
insurance. Flexible work hours.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada. We are
especially interested in candidates who are women or members of
underrepresented minorities.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), one representative paper (as PDF), the URL of a code
sample, and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references
to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

~~~
DeBraid
See this posting all the time have you been continuously hiring or unable to
find a qualified applicant?

Are these strict requirements stifling grown and innovation in your Lab? Do
you have the freedom to hire whomever you want, or is the research funding
contingent (implicitly or explicitly) on meeting these hiring guidelines?

What if you could use some of the funding to hire for hackers with decent
technical chops and a passion/background in science? I feel like there are
others like me that could fill this role, but aren't post-docs/published
research scientists. Love to learn more about how you're handling this
process. Cheers.

------
flipp
Clarifai | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Clarifai was founded by Matthew Zeiler in 2013, days after winning Imagenet.
Since then, Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data.

We're hiring software engineers, researchers, and dev-ops folks. Come be part
of the deep learning revolution.

[http://www.clarifai.com/careers](http://www.clarifai.com/careers) or shoot me
an email: jack@clarifai.com

------
frsandstone
Senior Software Engineer, Rhumbix

Rhumbix is a mobile platform designed to increase construction productivity
and safety. We are the first company to use crew telematics to capture field
data in real-time from worker's smartphones. The result is safer job sites, a
reduced administrative burden, and more time at the work face.

• Just raised Series A with Greylock Partners

• San Francisco, CA - ONSITE w/ Relocation

• Looking for: - iOS Engineers - Android Engineers - Python Engineers (Django
/ Data Science) - Full Stack Engineers

Email jon at rhumbix.com and include "Hacker News" in the subject line.

------
cerberusnyc
x.ai | NYC | ONSITE | Full-Time | Web Application Engineer

We are building an artificial intelligence powered personal assistant. The
software will schedule meetings for our customers automatically without
subjecting them to the typical back and forth over email negotiating when and
where to meet someone. We are looking for a smart, self-motivated, and
enthusiastic individual to join us on the journey in building the artificial
intelligence of the future. You’ll get to work side by side with a small team
of serial entrepreneurs moving at breakneck speed.

A Web Application Engineer will: \- Evolve Human-Machine interaction to
improve data collection for our information-hungry AI \- Develop clever ways
to capture both implicit and explicit human preferences \- Participate in
design and implementation of new features \- Evolve frontend architecture \-
Integrate with various external APIs

Ideal Candidate: \- Build maintainable, well tested and scalable code \-
Excellent product sense; evolve features to provide better user experience
constantly \- Awesome at JS/HTML/CSS \- Able to find the right tool for the
job. Quickly evaluate different libraries but not afraid to roll your own
stuff \- Experience with Node.js, Angular, and integration testing with
Selenium \- Want to be part of a passionate and collaborative team, looking to
make a mark in the world

Apply @ [https://x.ai/jobs](https://x.ai/jobs)

------
eli_oat
Mobile Software Dev. | Remote | Full time, US Only

[https://www.newstartmobile.com/careers/dev/](https://www.newstartmobile.com/careers/dev/)

As a software developer with New Start Mobile you will design, develop, and
maintain a variety of enterprise-level apps and services for some of the
world's largest sporting authorities.

Responsibilities

* Work with our development team to build native mobile apps for a wide variety of users, across many different sectors

* Steward an app from a spec document to a working product

* Maintain and troubleshoot our pre-existing mobile apps

* Communicate effectively and take direction from team members to ensure our high standard of work

* Work efficiently and transparently to meet deadlines

Qualifications

* B.S. or higher in Computer Science (or equivalent experience)

* Experience with iOS and/or Android application development

* Experience with multi-threaded environments

* Experience with automated testing is a plus

* Excellent written and verbal communication skills

* Proficiency in one or more of the following languages (Objective C, Java, Swift)

* Solid understanding of data structures, and how to interact with APIs

* Ability to work collaboratively with product owners, project managers, and designers

* Ability to solve problems on your own

* Interest in working remotely

* Self-motivated worker, able to work with a team

* Experience with Apple’s design standards and/or Google’s material design standards

* Experience with version control (Git)

* Experience working with databases and data infrastructure

* Familiarity with server-side Java is a plus

If interested, visit
[https://www.newstartmobile.com/careers/dev/](https://www.newstartmobile.com/careers/dev/)
or email careers@newstartmobile.com

------
janbernhart
Chapter Lead | ING Bank | RELOCATION & VISA supported | ONSITE in Amsterdam
(the Netherlands).

This IT department adopted the Spotify organization model and is looking for
chapter leads (60% hands-on technical, 40% leading/managing other developers).

We're looking for back-end (Scala or Java) and ops engineering (linux) Chapter
leads. Experience managing is and an agile mindset is a necessity. We can
support relocation & visa.For more info, contact jan.bernhart@ing.nl

------
hannele
FreshBooks | Toronto, ON | ONSITE

FreshBooks is cloud accounting for small & medium businesses that don't want
to learn accounting. Pretty simple :) We support invoicing, automatic expense
import from your bank account, and a variety of online payment options.

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Project Manager, Mobile
Developer, regular old web developer, QA, Scrum Master, Designer, and Support.

See here for full list of positions:
[https://www.freshbooks.com/jobs](https://www.freshbooks.com/jobs)

------
cabedn
s.Oliver E-Commerce Team | Web Developer E-Commerce | Rottendorf, Bavaria,
Germany | Full Time | On Site | very good salary, huge discounts on s.Oliver
fashion products, very good social package, etc.

s.Oliver is one of the big players within the german fashion industry. The
E-Commerce team is building up its own development ressources and therefore
we're looking for a Web Developer to support the current dev team in a wide
varity of topics. E.g. Responsive Frontend Dev with SCSS, BEM, etc. Javascript
Development of Frontend and Backend E-Commerce Apps. Development of
Microservices on AWS with NodeJS, Express, Lambda, Python, Django. The role
offers interesting career opportunities as the new team member will become the
backend lead in a about a year.

Send your questions or CV to cabedn@de.soliver.com

The job ad in german language is here:
[http://career.soliver.de/de/jobs/show/web-developer-e-
commer...](http://career.soliver.de/de/jobs/show/web-developer-e-commerce-
mw/?tx_pwrktemplateablejobboard_pi1%5Bbacklink%5D=de%2Fjobs%2F%3Ftx_pwrktemplateablejobboard_pi1%255Bpage%255D%3D1%26tx_pwrktemplateablejobboard_pi1%255Bfilter%255D%255Bcountry%255D%255B0%255D%3DGermany%26tx_pwrktemplateablejobboard_pi1%255Bsearch%255D%3DWeb%26tx_pwrktemplateablejobboard_pi1%255Bsort%255D%3Dcrdate%26tx_pwrktemplateablejobboard_pi1%255Bdir%255D%3DDESC%26tx_pwrktemplateablejobboard_pi1%255Bsubmit%255D%3D1)

------
johanmena
Pulsepoint | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-Time

Pulsepoint is hiring a Director of Engineering and a Scala or Java developer!

* Director of Engineering ([http://www.pulsepoint.com/job-board.html?gh_jid=172635](http://www.pulsepoint.com/job-board.html?gh_jid=172635))

* Senior Scala Engineer ([http://www.pulsepoint.com/job-board.html?gh_jid=15176](http://www.pulsepoint.com/job-board.html?gh_jid=15176))

Contact me directly (I'm an engineer here) to apply! Email:
jmena@pulsepoint.com

------
jbdowney
Airware | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're looking for engineers in a number of disciplines like web services,
native apps, firmware, and hardware to work on our commercial drone platform.
We also need managers, product designers, product managers, and a number of
other support positions.

Check out our engineering & design blog to see what we're about. We're very
proud of our culture and technology:

[https://makers.airware.com/](https://makers.airware.com/)

Our open positions are listed in the footer if you're interested!

------
chrisbrookins
Remote JavaScript Engineer at Help Scout

Apply at [https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/204256](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/204256)

More about our culture at
[http://helpscout.com/careers](http://helpscout.com/careers)

The 19-person engineering team at Help Scout is full of people dedicated to a
wonderful experience for our 5,000+ customers in more than 60 countries. We’re
excited to add the third full-time JavaScript engineer to the team, who will
work on our Docs product.

We work remotely and autonomously for the most part, which is why this
position requires senior-level skill and experience. We're looking for folks
who write tests and are rather stubborn about quality front to back.

We Use \- Backbone.js, Marionette, jQuery \- PHP / Java (for backend & APIs)
\- Node.js

You'll be part of a 3-person team that owns our Docs knowledge base product.
The other two engineers work on the Java API and you’ll be responsible for the
single-page app that makes up the admin interface. On a given day you’d be
adding new features, writing tests and improving performance.

You’ll also work with two other full-time JavaScript engineers on the team to
maintain and improve the standards and best practices we want to use across
all Help Scout products. Our design team owns most of the html/css work and
will help you make sure everything ends up being pixel perfect.

You may also end up doing some work on the Docs front-end that’s customer-
facing (like docs.helpscout.net), which is just lightweight Scala templates
and jQuery.

Aside from a weekly check in and bi-weekly planning meeting, you'll be able to
work interruption-free. 90% of our communication happens in Slack. You can
work anywhere in the world as long as you have 4+ hours of overlap time with
your teammates.

Everything is secondary to the customer experience. We expect you to have a
keen sense of how your code will impact the experience in terms of
performance, security and usability.

You'll be working with product people that challenge you to get better every
day. The founders are technical and committed to creating a magical experience
for customers. You'll deploy work that moves the needle for businesses around
the world.

Apply at [https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/204256](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/204256)

------
kmeyerhoff
New York City (ONSITE). Software Engineers- full stack and front end.

Better Mortgage (better.com)is revolutionizing the $12 Trillion mortgage
business- somehow the mortgage process still takes 49 days, costs over $5,000
in administrative fees, and requires over 225 pages of paper and endless phone
calls with commissioned loan brokers. We think this is insane - so we’re
fixing it.

Help us hack this $12 trillion dollar industry by building a product that will
positively impact millions of people.

For more info email kenna@better.com or check out our website- www.better.com!

------
bruhwiler_ycomb
RadiaSoft LLC | Boulder, Colorado | Full Time | Software Engineer

[http://radiasoft.net/careers/software-
engineer/](http://radiasoft.net/careers/software-engineer/)

If you love to code and want to build something cool, then come work with us.

RadiaSoft is a well-funded, open-source software company dedicated to
improving scientific workflows through our state-of-the-art Science-as-a-
Service platform. We are a cross between a startup and research institute. We
publish extensively and present at conferences around the globe. We are a
distributed team that pushes the limits of parallel computation, the cloud,
data visualization, and browser-based user interfaces.

We bring cutting-edge software technology to computational science and high
performance computing. We have extensive and deep relationships with
international research groups, including Fermi National Accelerator
Laboratory, Brookhaven National Laboratory, Lawrence Berkeley Laboratory,
Argonne National Laboratory, UCLA, SLAC National Accelerator Laboratory, Texas
A&M University, Thomas Jefferson National Accelerator Facility, the European
Synchrotron Radiation Facility, the University of Strathclyde, Darmstadt
Technical University, the European X-ray FEL and Oxford University.

You are an experienced software engineer who has worked extensively in multi-
paradigm programming environments. You are an artist, who delights users by
solving hard problems. You enjoy reading code, and you can refactor anything.
You have the confidence to deliver a good enough implementation and to accept
feedback from your users and team. You can overcome a barrage of overwhelming
challenges with courage, collaboration, and creativity. You communicate
clearly and provide constructive feedback. We expect to learn from you.

RadiaSoft provides excellent benefits and generous compensation. You can work
where and when you want. You will have the time and money to take vacations.
Your job is to keep our users happy.

You can see our code and current technological choices on GitHub
[https://github.com/radiasoft](https://github.com/radiasoft)

You can learn about our team on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/f?keywords=radiasoft](https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/f?keywords=radiasoft)

------
kirklove
Friends of the High Line (www.highline.org) New York / On-Site / Full time.

FHL is looking for a Graphic Designer / Front-End Developer as we build our
internal team. Super hands-on position and a chance to shape the direction of
one of the leading NYC destinations with nearly 8MM visitors last year alone.

[http://www.thehighline.org/about/careers/front-end-web-
devel...](http://www.thehighline.org/about/careers/front-end-web-developer-
graphic-designer)

------
docspot
DocSpot | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE

We simplify the search for doctors. Our mission is to help people make better
decisions, in part by bringing transparency to the healthcare industry. We've
gotten beyond ramen-profitability and we're looking to expand the team.

We're looking for an entry-level web developer -- we do not require a college
degree and we also do not require previous professional experience.

See the relevant link at
[http://www.docspot.com/jobs](http://www.docspot.com/jobs)

------
sredfern2
Berlin, Germany, Scala developer. ONSITE.

Open Bank Project is an open source API for banks that provides a consistent
RESTful interface on top of disparate core banking systems. We're working with
a range of banks around the world.

If you're interested, please email: jobs AT tesobe DOT com

A little more info here: [http://www.meetup.com/Scala-Berlin-
Brandenburg/messages/boar...](http://www.meetup.com/Scala-Berlin-
Brandenburg/messages/boards/thread/49638520/)

cheers!

Simon.

------
jonjes
inScoop | Software Engineer | remote or San Francisco| Full time

At inScoop, we are building the next generation of social recommendation and
search. The market timing is perfect for our solution, and we are funded and
are starting to show traction even before our official launch. We are seeking
a Front End Developer proficient in web and/or mobile development who can work
remotely, communicate effectively, and help build a revolutionary new product.
Must be a self starter who can deliver results quickly. We prefer a mid-level
or senior developer, but we are always open to impressive developers with
strong track records at all stages.

Required experience: -Solid understanding of responsive web design,
Javascript, HTML, CSS -AngularJS, ReactJS, or other Javascript front end
framework -Familiar with hybrid mobile app frameworks such as Ionic -Familiar
with layout frameworks like Bootstrap, Material Design, Materialize -Familiar
with utilizing web services from a mobile or web client -Familiar with git and
other source code management solutions -A desire to learn, improve yourself,
and build a great product in the process

Bonus points for experience with: -Mobile design and development experience
-Full Stack Javascript, Node.js development -Graphic and User Interface Design
-UX Design, usability and user testing -User authentication and data security
-Database queries and simple data management, especially for PostgreSQL

Learn more about our product by visiting www.inscoop.com. Please send a resume
and examples of your work to info@inscoop.com with a cover letter outlining
why you are the best candidate for the position. We look forward to speaking
with you!

Thanks, Team inScoop

------
gabeh
Havenly | Denver, CO | Onsite | havenly.com

Front-end software engineer - react/redux/webpack

Havenly, Inc. is a funded and fast growing consumer services startup, located
in the heart of Denver. We are revolutionizing the home design market by
providing a delightful design experience for everyone who is considering
making a change to their home.

We're looking for engineers with working experience with react who want to
collaborate in a small, fast moving cross-functional group to build delightful
user experiences.

Contact me at gabe@havenly.com

------
eknight15
Yodel | [http://yodel.co](http://yodel.co) | Miami Beach or Remote | Full Time
(US applicants only please)

Hiring: Android Dev, Backend Dev (Node.js)

Apply through [http://yodel.co/careers](http://yodel.co/careers) or email us:
hello@yodel.co

What is Yodel? [https://medium.com/@yodel/what-is-
yodel-6fc8e38fe014#.b7xqz9...](https://medium.com/@yodel/what-is-
yodel-6fc8e38fe014#.b7xqz9iep)

------
truongor17
Keen IO | San Francisco Bay Area + Remote USA | Full Time

\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Our Mission = The Discovery of Truth. Some things we believe in:

-Honesty & empathy

-Introspection

-Distributed innovation

-The importance of laughter & relationships

-Play to your strengths; patch your weaknesses with diverse collaborators.

\----- Storage & DevOps Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs. Skills: Cassandra, Jave, Scala, Python, Tornado, Zookeeper,
Storm, Kafka

\----- Consultative Sales Representative & Sales Development Opportunities
-----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first Sales Representative and SDRs for a
fast-growing, Sequoia-backed, cloud analytics platform. Our Cross-Vertical
Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing, sales, sales
engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business across all
verticals.

\----- Account Managers & Customer Success Engineer -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Join our new and growing customer success team where you
will be collaborating closely with our revenue and product teams to provide
our customers with the most human and valuable experience with our platform.
You will be instrumental in gathering user experience feedback to platform to
provide customer input to product roadmap development. Most importantly,
you’ll be an integral member of a team of pretty great humans who emphasize
trust, respect, humility, and self-improvement.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us our career page
([https://keen.io/careers/](https://keen.io/careers/)).

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Numerous open positions, full time - dextro.co Full Stack
Engineer | Systems Reliability Engineer | Deep Learning Specialist | Backend
Engineer

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. As a member of our rapidly growing team, you will
architect and own whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and
faster.

[https://angel.co/dextro/jobs](https://angel.co/dextro/jobs)

------
kin
RadPad | Los Angeles, CA (Culver City) | full-time onsite

RadPad is reimagining what it means to rent. From going through the process of
finding the perfect apartment to paying rent, RadPad is focused on creating
experiences that make renting easier!

We're looking for Senior Rails, iOS, and QA Engineers. Best way to apply is to
PM me directly. kin[at]onradpad.com

You can see more about our open positions here:
[https://www.onradpad.com/jobs](https://www.onradpad.com/jobs)

------
dangirsh
Zee.Aero | [http://zee.aero](http://zee.aero) | Mountain View, CA | full-time
& part-time | ONSITE

Zee.Aero is developing revolutionary aircraft concepts, working at the
intersection of aerodynamics, advanced manufacturing, and electric propulsion.
We are actively building a team of world-class engineers who have experience
in fields ranging from power electronics to aerodynamics.

We are currently seeking software test engineers with embedded software
testing experience to join our software and avionics group.

Required:

    
    
      - 3 or more years of applicable experience
      - Developed C/C++ code or tests for embedded systems
      - Significant experience with Unix/Linux environment
      - Experience with Git version control system
      - Comfortable working in a fast-paced, dynamic environment
      - Ability to analyze, understand and test requirements
    

Desired:

    
    
      - Scripting experience, preferably python
      - Experience in the aviation industry
      - Experience with requirements management tools
      - Experience with code coverage tools and decision coverage tools
      - Experience with electromechanical systems and sensors (servos, motors, shaft encoders)
    

Apply:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qZu9Vfwh&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qZu9Vfwh&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=oHw21fw0)

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zee.Aero also is looking for a part-time, temporary IT Helpdesk Associate to
assist in supporting a world class team. This position is available
immediately as a three-month engagement, 25-30 hours per week. Pay is
commensurate with experience, but Zee.Aero pays at the top of the market.

Qualifications:

    
    
      - Basic Windows + OSX troubleshooting experience.
      - Experience with supporting executive staff is a big 
      - Previous non-temp / non-contract IT experience of any stripe would also be a big plus.
      - Strong interpersonal skills.
      - Strong communication skills.
      - Ability to lift 50 lbs.
    

Email resumes to jason [at] zee [dot] aero for consideration. Cover letters
are strongly encouraged.

------
CChung
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Fueled | Product Manager (Senior + Mid-Level) | Soho, NYC | Full Time | $80K -
$130K

Apply Here: [http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB](http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB)

Fueled | Senior UI Designer | London + NYC | Full Time | $100K - $130K

Apply Here: [http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR](http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR)

We’re working on award winning apps in our dope coworking space.
www.fueled.com/about

Benefits:

-Equity in the startups we work with

-Unlimited Vacation

-Macbook Air

-Performance bonus (10%)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

------
bosky101
Helpshift

San Francisco, CA| BizDev/Sales/Account Managers | #onsite

Pune, India| Clojure, Erlang, Go, iOS, Android, React, Javascript as well as
Devops & PM's | #onsite

I work with the founders @helpshift; an ex-
Yahoo/Zimbra/Microsoft/Cisco/Box/Boku team powering the worlds "Help" button.
It's possible you already have our SDK on your device. 1.3 billion devices
already do. => [http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/26/helpshifts-automated-
custo...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/26/helpshifts-automated-customer-
relationship-management-tools-reach-more-than-1-3b-devices/)

We have a mobile SDK to power the help/support experience on apps across
ios/android/unity. More on the product => [https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/build-vs-integrat...](https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/build-vs-integrate-c456977660e0) #mobile #crm

Some of our customers: Supercell, Microsoft Outlook, Flipboard, Wordpress,
Venmo, Glu Mobile, Wooga, GREE, Zynga, TinyCo, Life360, Target, Nickelodeon,
Nubank & several YC startups as well.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8)

We try to open source some of our erlang/clojure/js/golang stack at
[https://github.com/helpshift](https://github.com/helpshift) and blog about
our craft at
[https://engineering.helpshift.com](https://engineering.helpshift.com)

We have the culture and opportunity for talented folks to execute their best
work yet. More on our engineering culture here => [https://www.quora.com/What-
makes-Helpshifts-engineering-team...](https://www.quora.com/What-makes-
Helpshifts-engineering-team-unique/answer/Bhasker-Kode?share=d38ce758)
#culture

If there's a role at
[https://www.helpshift.com/careers/](https://www.helpshift.com/careers/) that
interests you, get in touch with me via bosky+hn at helpshift dot com

------
evtothedev
Snapdocs | Rails Engineer |San Francisco, CA | Full-time, onsite

Snapdocs is a early-stage, rapidly growing company looking for a experienced
and empathetic rails engineer. The ideal candidate is someone who plans to
become a lead engineer (or perhaps a product manager) in the not too distant
future.

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based
pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, and
data. Monolith vs microservice is an ongoing debate. We are working to find a
good authentication pattern that allows for people to work across companies in
multiple roles (which is trickier than you might think!). Domain Driven Design
is our guiding light.

Snapdocs’ culture is one that trusts its team members to make smart decisions.
This means we value both independent work as well as seeking collaboration.
We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and we're looking to
hire another core engineer to help us expand further.

Skills & Requirements

* Rails Engineer. 3+ years experience, but more is welcome. Ideally, you're a full stack coder. But in reality, you probably lean either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know (and enjoy) your strengths.

* Being the 5th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want.

* Knowledge of AWS would be excellent.

* UX experience (or interest in cultivating it) would be excellent.

------
nightvoomer
thePlatform ([https://www.theplatform.com](https://www.theplatform.com))
Seattle, WA; Denver,CO; New York, NY| onsite, fulltime/contract

We provide the industry’s leading online video publishing, encoding and
management solution called mpx. We are always looking for talented, energetic
people to help us innovate and grow our business. Everyone here is friendly
and amazingly smart. We also work with our customers (Client Integration
Engineers) to help them build video media into their small business websites
or even helping them build their own Netflix!

We also are looking for devOps. Technology Stack/Culture: Devops uses Chef,
Rundeck, and Ruby. Our testing Infrastructure is written in Groovy. Our
backend services are written in Java.

Client Integration Engineers will work with customers to build their custom
video solutions with our APIs. Some of our clients are Syfi, Stars, and Food
Channel!

[https://www.theplatform.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.theplatform.com/about-us/careers/)

-SDET - Test Infrastructure

-Product Owner

-Client Integration Engineer

-Full Stack Engineer

-Front End Developer

-Software Engineer

Highlighted Benefits: Company bonuses, 21 days paid time off + 7 paid
holidays, Free Cable and Internet and Home Security System, Dental, Vision,
Health, Adoption Assistance Contact mckendon[at]acm[dot]org For more
information/questions.

~~~
vorg
> Our testing Infrastructure is written in Groovy

For the last 3 months, Groovy has been officially known as "Apache Groovy".

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion requests
per week.

If you’re passionate about sports, quality, or one of a variety of open
positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) (onsite, visa)

== About Us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What You Will Build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open Roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript
(Node.js) / Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to
work on Node.js, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the
job. Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka and RabbitMQ

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people, not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
skiplagged
Skiplagged - New York, NY | REMOTE / ONSITE | Front-end and iOS Engineers Our
mission is to make it easier to experience the world. We provide an innovative
travel service that actually saves people a lot of money on airfare, for
example. Google us for more info. We're a small team of engineers and are
looking to hire as many great engineers as we can find. If you're interested,
tell us why and send along your resume to apply@skiplagged.com

------
prophetjohn
PolicyGenius | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-Time | Onsite

Software engineer (full-stack or front-end, mid-to-senior) We're looking for
multiple new team members to help us build and grow our Rails and React
applications.

Our stack:

\- A lightly service-oriented architecture with the backends powered by Rails
and a mix of Rails, Rails and React or full React on the frontend. Whatever
makes the most sense for the application in question

\- We use Redux as our flux-ish implementation of choice and believe strongly
in a styleguide-driven modular CSS architecture to help keep the UI
maintainable. Our values:

\- High-quality, robust code. We achieve this with a heavy focus on strong
object-oriented design and great test coverage. We're firm believers in the
benefits of test-driven development

\- Collaboration and continuous learning - we pair program sometimes, we
review each others code all the time and we love to pragmatically explore new
technologies. We're able to keep our best practices evolving and help each
other get up to speed quickly on new things.

\- Full-stack skills. We're not all experts on all parts of the stack, but
anyone can jump in and help wherever and as the team grows, everyone will be
encouraged to rotate projects regularly to stay sharp and challenged.

About you:

\- You're strong in either Rails or React (even better if both) and eager to
work on both the front and back ends.

\- You practice TDD and have strong opinions about why you do it.

About us:

PolicyGenius is changing the way America shops for insurance. We're an online
education and shopping platform for insurance akin to TurboTax for insurance.
It's a big, confusing industry and we're making it easier for consumers to
understand insurance and purchase it. Check out our CEO's article in
Entrepreneur about how we're disrupting the industry:
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095)

Questions/applications: Email josh@policygenius.com

All roles:
[http://careers.policygenius.com/](http://careers.policygenius.com/)

------
pyronite
GigSalad | Remote | Full Stack Engineer | Full time

GigSalad is a marketplace for hiring entertainment and event services. To
date, we've serviced over 1 million users.

Want to learn more about the engineering role we have available? Read more at
[https://gigsalad.recruitee.com/o/web-engineer-
wilmington](https://gigsalad.recruitee.com/o/web-engineer-wilmington) or email
careers@gigsalad.com with questions.

------
rpavez
Snuuper.com//Santiago, Chile//On-site//Fulltime//Startup expanding to other
countries//

Our mobile App for iOS and Android enable gather information and resolve tasks
using private workforce or using our community (crowd). We have been growing
the last two years and now we're expanding to other countries.

The roles we're hiring for:

\- Android Junior Developer \- Android Senior Developer \- iOS Junior
Developer

Interested please contact us to hiring@snuuper.com

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto, CA | Argentina | ONSITE, VISA

Help complete the loop of customer feedback. Contact me to get a referral to
the leading unicorn used by the biggest hotels, telecoms, banks, manufacturers
and retailers to improve customer experience.

I myself joined the company last year via this "Who is Hiring" thread.

Send your resume and what excites you to (my username) @medallia.com.

------
stephenwilcock
Huddle | London | Full Time ONSITE

[http://www.huddle.com](http://www.huddle.com) \- SaaS Collaboration Platform

Senior Systems Engineer

Product Manager

Software Engineering Graduate

[https://talentcommunity.huddle.com/careers](https://talentcommunity.huddle.com/careers)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3EqUT8v1Rc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3EqUT8v1Rc)

------
diwank
Horn OK | New Delhi, India | ONSITE | FULL TIME / INTERNS

Hornok is a heavy transport automation startup based out of New Delhi. We are
building an online marketplace for pre-owned commercial vehicles like trucks,
trailers etc and a maintenance automation platform for these vehicles.

We are a fun loving team with a strong emphasis on good values. Looking for:

\- Front End engineers(ES6, basic MVC experience)

\- Backend engineers(Python, Flask)

\- Hardware engineers (Arduino, OBD experience big plus)

Contact: team@hornok.co

------
mwmanning
Convox (YC S15) is hiring a Solutions Engineer.

Convox is an open-source, private PaaS that runs in your own AWS account.
[http://www.convox.com](http://www.convox.com)

You can read the full job description here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/g0o2dv9j7nsg8gi/ConvoxSolutionsEng...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/g0o2dv9j7nsg8gi/ConvoxSolutionsEngineer.pdf?dl=0)

------
justignore
CommercialTribe | Denver, CO | Onsite | Full-time

Looking for junior and senior sales roles, including Business Development and
Sales Director roles. Join a team creating a technology that helps sales reps
practice, train, and master their message.

Benefits: RTD EcoPass, competitive salary and comp package, full health
benefits, powder days

Learn more and apply:
[https://www.commercialtribe.com/careers](https://www.commercialtribe.com/careers)

------
rocky1138
iOS Engineer | Canon Innovation Lab
([https://canonlabs.io](https://canonlabs.io)) | Waterloo, Ontario, Canada |
Full-time | ONSITE

The Canon Innovation Lab is looking for an iOS Engineer to join our new
Production Team. We are looking for individuals that are passionate about
developing well-built, well-designed, customer-ready applications. In this
position you'll be playing a lead role in building and perfecting our first
iOS application. You'll work with our prototyping team to develop and
implement new features. You'll commit to shipping a new update every two
weeks, no matter how small. You'll work with our backend engineers to
integrate our RESTful API. Finally, because you're joining a new team at the
ground level you'll be participating in higher-level architecture and planning
decisions as it relates to our product roadmap.

Required

* developed a beautiful, useful app or apps that are live in the App Store * obsessive attention to detail - subtle animations, lazy loading, pixel perfection, etc. * experience with Swift, Objective-C, iOS SDK * consuming or integrating RESTful APIs

Bonus

* experience with Python and/or OpenCV * degree in computer science or engineering

Apply to careers@canonlabs.io.

------
johnrball
QA Manager - With Strong Hands on Linux Ability (Able to install and configure
Linux) - On Site in NYC or Remote within the U.S

Nucleus is an early stage startup with unprecedented traction redefining
family communication via an innovative smart home intercom device.

The Nucleus team is seeking a Senior QA Manager to establish a culture of
quality early in the lifeblood of the company. Nucleus’ namesake product is a
thin, affordable, connected device, giving families the easiest way to stay in
touch, secure the home and connect to what matters most.

The Senior QA Manager will face the ambitious challenge of ensuring hardware
and software work flawlessly in preparation for a massive launch this summer
in over a thousand Lowe's stores and on Amazon.com. This position will be the
second QA hire at the company and will be tasked with working with engineering
to establish innovative and efficient processes and procedures to scale with
the enormous growth potential. The right candidate will be inspired and driven
by the challenge of building innovative technology to help families
communicate.

You are responsible for making sure our hardware and software runs is error-
and bug-free. You will be charged with testing our software, and conveying the
results of your tests in written form and via tickets in Jira and other bug
tracking tools.

REQUIREMENTS

5+ years experience as a SW tester as well as experience in testing embedded
SW.

Experience with B2C products such as mobile apps, web applications, medical
devices, home automation, home entertainment.

Experience testing automation tools for mobile and web applications.

Excellent knowledge of local area networks, as well as hands on experience
with configuring managed switches, internet gateways and routers.

Familiar with the Internet and web (HTTP, HTML, etc.). Good knowledge of Linux
and ability to install and configure Linux services.

Knowledge in real time video and / or VOIP utilizing UDP and TCP.Proficiency
with at least one scripting language. Excellent written and oral communication
skills and willingness to liaise with multiple entities within the
organization.

[https://nucleus.workable.com/jobs/193568](https://nucleus.workable.com/jobs/193568)

------
bkinman
Electric Movement | Cupertino, Ca | ONSITE | Robotics Software, Cloud
Software, DevOps

Electric Movement is a contract engineering company (currently ~20
employees)focused on robotics and electric vehicle projects.

We are developing a mobile robot that must be able to perceive and navigate
through a dynamic environment.

[http://jobs.electricmovement.com](http://jobs.electricmovement.com)

Thanks, Brandon Kinman brandon@electricmovement.com

~~~
bpg_92
Hey there! I am a robotics grad student looking for an intership, do you think
interships could be available?

~~~
bkinman
Unfortunately we are not looking for interns currently. That being said, feel
free to email me your resume. When do you graduate?

------
theuri
John Hancock Digital | Senior iOS Developer (Swift) & Full-Stack Developers
(Ruby/Rails) | San Francisco, CA |
[http://www.guidefinancial.com](http://www.guidefinancial.com)

SENIOR iOS DEVELOPER (Swift)

We are seeking an iOS Engineer with focus on our core mobile experience,
reporting to our Vice President of Engineering.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining some of our
most important and ambitious technology features, and you should have a proven
track record of delivering very user-friendly, well-engineered and tested
software. You should also be excited and comfortable juggling multiple
priorities in a fast-paced environment.

FULL-STACK DEVELOPER The Full-Stack Developer role is a critical position for
us. We are seeking a developer with experience working extensively in both
front-end and back-end software development, reporting to the Head of
Engineering. Your initial focus will be on our core web experience, and may
expand to mobile platforms as well.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining some of our
most important and ambitious technology features, and you should have a proven
track record of delivering well-engineered and tested software at scale.

ABOUT JOHN HANCOCK DIGITAL (AND GUIDE FINANCIAL) We serve as an independent
digital innovation startup within John Hancock, focused on scaling our
technology to improve the financial lives of millions of customers in the US
and globally. We are an agile, fast-moving startup team based in San
Francisco, that leverages the brand, support and resources of John Hancock and
its Manulife parent company to ship products that positively impact the lives
of customers around the world.

In addition to our work supporting our legacy product (see more at
GuideFinancial.com), we are also embarking on a mission to use technology
(artificial intelligence and applied behavioral finance) to enable millions of
middle-class households to increase their savings rates, make better financial
decisions and achieve retirement security.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at info@guidefinancial.com with a
brief note about yourself and a resume.

You can also read more here:
[https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers](https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers)

------
bsnyder788
iland internet solutions, corp | Houston, TX | Full-time | ONSITE

If you are a Software Engineer interested in building out key components of an
exciting, large-scale distributed platform in the cloud computing industry,
please read on! Are you interested in working with Java 8, Python, Apache
Cassandra, Apache Spark, Redis, RabbitMQ, Apache Lucene cloud computing
stacks, and other exciting and current technologies? Do you like the idea of
building APIs other developers will leverage to build innovative web and
mobile applications?

Join our team in Houston, TX as a Junior Backend Software Developer and have
an impact on the cloud computing industry. This is only the beginning of what
will surely be your most challenging and rewarding role to date; work with the
latest technologies and push the barriers, all while helping build dynamic
software that will have a lasting effect on the industry.

Applicants must be authorized to work in US.

For more information and to apply, see [https://iland-internet-solutions-
corporation.workable.com/jo...](https://iland-internet-solutions-
corporation.workable.com/jobs/206422)

------
KWalton
Dynamit | Columbus, OH | Full Time | ONSITE Dynamit is looking for a full-time
Front End Developer and a full-time PHP Developer.

About Dynamit: We are a software development company located in downtown
Columbus. We build web and mobile applications and serve our clients as
strategists, creatives and engineers. We work hard and play hard, and operate
daily by our core values: Drive, Accountability, Growth, Community, Client-
Centric, and Do the Right Thing. We have the energy of a startup, and are
always looking for great new projects and opportunities to solve complex
problems for our clients. Learn more about Dynamit at
[http://dynamit.com/](http://dynamit.com/)

About the position: We have an opening for a Front End Developer. This person
should be experienced with HTML, CSS, and Javascript (ES6), preferably with 2
years+ of experience in front end web development. It is preferred that the
candidate have experience with HTML5 APIs, SEO best practices, data formats
(e.g. JSON, XML), and progressive enhancement/graceful degradation. The full
posting can be viewed here:
[http://www.dynamit.com/careers/position/253066fc-69ad-4c2f-b...](http://www.dynamit.com/careers/position/253066fc-69ad-4c2f-b898-f3b3dcd81a5c/)

We also have a new opening for a PHP developer. This candidate should have
experience building data-driven OOP web applications, experience with
PHP(5.5+), HTML(5), CSS(3), JavaScript (jQuery preferred), AJAX, JSON/XML,
version Control (Git / Subversion), and preferably MySQL, SQL, MongoDB,
Redis/Memcache as well. The full list of qualifications can be found on our
website, here:
[http://www.dynamit.com/careers/position/0fa7b975-94f0-4dda-a...](http://www.dynamit.com/careers/position/0fa7b975-94f0-4dda-
aff5-d0ecd4ff14c1/)

Dynamit offers great benefits like health, vision, dental and life insurance
(we cover 100% of premiums for employees and chip in with 25% for dependents),
a 401K matching program, paid parking in the Arena District, and a flexible
PTO policy. However, the best thing about us is the people who work here!

The best way to apply is on our website. Direct links to the postings are
above, or visit
[http://www.dynamit.com/careers/](http://www.dynamit.com/careers/) to check
out our full list of openings. Thanks! -Kelli, HR Coordinator

------
ghc
Boston, MA | Sentenai | Full-time | On-site

Keywords: Haskell, Machine Learning, Distributed Systems

Sentenai a venture-backed startup hiring experienced Haskell engineers and
architects who are passionate about distributed systems and applied Machine
Learning. Sentenai is automating data engineering for companies building
realtime, intelligent systems by building the data distribution network of the
future.

Contact jobs@sentenai.com to learn more.

------
Gratsby
Stanford University | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE INTERN

We have one position remaining in our group for a summer intern.

Read about the group here:
[https://uit.stanford.edu/organization/appsupport](https://uit.stanford.edu/organization/appsupport)

There is no formal application process that I'm aware of. Reply with a way to
get in touch with you and I will. We are interviewing now.

~~~
sumitz
Hi, I'm interested. My (non-University) email is sumitzster at google's mail
service.

~~~
Gratsby
Message sent.

------
robosmooch
Smooch.io - [http://smooch.io](http://smooch.io) \- Full Time - Montreal
(Canada) and San Francisco

We're hiring a variety of roles:

Node engineering, devops, test Product management, talent, business
development

Well funded and growing > 30% month over month. See jobs at
[http://smooch.breezy.hr](http://smooch.breezy.hr)

------
justinmayer
Monitorial | Sunny Santa Monica, CA | Python & Linux Security Engineers |
Remote Welcome

We're a small team focused on server security monitoring. We are looking for
freelance Django developers and Linux server sysadmin/security mavens.

Email: [recruiting] at [monitorial dot com] — Web:
[https://monitorial.com/](https://monitorial.com/)

------
11thEarlOfMar
Digital Dynamics, Inc. | Scotts Valley, Ca. | ONSITE

Embedded Software Engineer

Real-time control systems developer needed with solid, demonstrable knowledge
and experience with EtherCAT. Environment is QNX and Linux systems, ARM,
C/C++.

Digital Dynamics Specializes in the Design & Manufacturing of Industrial
Controllers and Customized I/O Systems.

Contact: info at digitaldynamics dot com Attention: Bill M.

------
sytse
GitLab | Remote | Full Time

GitLab is hiring developers, a product marketing manager, service engineers,
devops engineers (production engineers), a strategic relations manager, and
more, see [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're a remote only company on a mission to ensure everyone can contribute.

------
samk3nny
untapt | New York, NY | Full Time |
[https://www.untapt.com/careers](https://www.untapt.com/careers)

We’re looking for a senior software developer who’s comfortable working across
the tech stack, but particularly strong with Python and Javascript. Our ideal
candidate would have some experience with AngularJS, Flask and MongoDB. Above
all we value software engineering expertise, and someone who will not
compromise on elegant code design.

If you have strong opinions, obsess over every detail, and want to be part of
building something completely new from the ground up — let’s talk.

Here’s how we’d ask you to apply: sign up at
[http://www.untapt.com](http://www.untapt.com). You should match with our
position and be able to show your interest using the platform. We look forward
to seeing your profile and connecting directly with you.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and for remote companies. We work
with over 200 awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away
one of every two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly
bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

If you're interested in working remotely, we'd ask that you're located in the
U.S. or Canada because of language and time-zone constraints. And, because
we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent bootcamp
graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
jbrande
Axon.io | Seattle | Onsite | FTE

Looking for:

    
    
        -Backend
    
        -Full Stack
    
        -Web Dev
    
        -Android
    
        -iOS
    
        -DevOps
    

We develop wearable cameras and software services for law enforcement to
encode, ingest, encrypt, process (facial recognition/transcription/etc) and
allow users to manage and interact with their data all at scale.

Contact Email: jbrande@taser.com

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a healthcare startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com We're
currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New York
City location.

Software Engineer: Data
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268)

Software Engineer: iOS
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063)

Software Engineer: Android
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585)

Software Engineer:Platform:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633)

IT Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)

Software Engineer: Product:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Last week Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment
by Fidelity.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-h...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-
health-gets-400-million-and-a-2-7-billion-valuation-from-
fidelity/#9981a5b44bdb)

Check out our Engineering Blog for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com](http://dna.hioscar.com) If you have any questions
please contact Erin: erin@hioscar.com

------
jakobegger
Egger Apps | Linz, Austria | ONSITE

I'm looking for an OS X developer to help me with my Mac app, Postico. Postico
is a modern GUI for PostgreSQL databases:
[https://eggerapps.at/postico/](https://eggerapps.at/postico/)

Contact me if you like pixel-perfect UIs and enjoy coding in Objective C and
Swift: jakob@eggerapps.at

------
ionforce
Tapad | New York, NY (NYC) | Full time (ONSITE)

Tapad is in the "ad tech" space. We use Scala. So if you already know or want
to learn about functional programming and big data, hit us up!

[http://www.tapad.com/about-us/careers/openings/](http://www.tapad.com/about-
us/careers/openings/)

------
benjlang
Mapme | Tel Aviv, Israel | Full Time | ONSITE Hiring: Front end developer
We're building the most powerful mapping platform out there that anyone can
use (non developers too)
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/mapme](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/mapme)

Reach out to hello@mapme.com

------
ChaitanyaSai
Dittory | Bengaluru | ONSITE

We are hiring data scientists, developers and a ui/ux designer. We are
building interesting tech to power a discovery engine.

We also love using puzzles to attract people, so please try this one out to
learn more. [http://www.dittory.com/discover](http://www.dittory.com/discover)

------
atherrie
Amazon S3 - Seattle, WA - ONSITE - Experienced engineers

Looking for a way to have big engineering impact in the industry. Come join me
on the Amazon S3 Simple Storage Service team.

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/372965](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/372965)

Or email: s3-jobs@amazon.com

------
claytoraid
Red Bull TV Sr. Software Engineer, Services Santa Monica, CA (ONSITE)

[http://jobs.redbull.com/us/en-US/santa-monica-senior-
softwar...](http://jobs.redbull.com/us/en-US/santa-monica-senior-software-
engineer-services-digital-tv-016853)

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/) ; ONSITE only, no remote

Our mission is to help organizations build diverse, cohesive and better teams.
We've been building a variety of hiring solutions to help companies like
Tesla, Facebook and Lyft leverage the wealth of information online to find
amazing prospective employees and make better hiring decisions. We also deeply
care about promoting diversity in the tech world through our products and
recently hired Leslie Miley, who'll be helping us push the industry to improve
their diversity and inclusion practices.

More information on Leslie in this post: techcrunch.com/2016/01/14/former-
twitter-engineering-manager-leslie-miley-lands-at-recruiting-startup-entelo/

We're actively looking to grow the engineering team across the stack
including:

Full-stack DevOps Mobile Data Engineering

Our stack: Ruby, PostgreSQL, Javascript, Go, AWS, ElasticSearch, Docker,
Kubernetes, CoreOS amongst other technologies.

Engineering Values: we greatly value creative, inquisitive and collaborative
colleagues that care about helping to improve the recruiting world for the
better. We have great work-life balance and benefits and have a tightly-knit
engineering team that truly enjoys working together.

If you're interested, you can either check out our open positions at
[http://www.entelo.com/careers](http://www.entelo.com/careers) or you can
email me directly at jon at entelo dot com (I am the founder, CEO).

------
ceekay
orangecaffeine.com | Mountain View, CA | REMOTE | Contractors Roles: iOS
Engineer, Android Engineer, UX/UI Designer

APPLY:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc)

orangecaffeine helps companies figure out a mobile strategy and execute it
with top 1% talent around the world. We provide a flexible product team with a
US based product manager and top 1% designers and engineers around the world.
Our typical engagements are 3 to 6+ months. We've worked with great teams to
deliver well-loved mobile experiences. Our apps have been featured by CNN,
TIME, New York Times, WSJ & more. To learn more, visit
[http://www.orangecaffeine.com](http://www.orangecaffeine.com)

Sorry, no recruiters please. We don't work with agencies.

------
mrblues
Opinya - Israel, Kfar saba, Contract or Full time. remote is an option for the
right developer

We are a small devshop with big clients. developing using Ruby on Rails and
Angular.js

We are a small hacker friendly family working together on fun projects and
learning a lot on the way

[http://www.opinya.co.il](http://www.opinya.co.il)

------
taytus
JobNow | Full-Time | Remote

We are looking for a UI/UX expert to be part of the team, someone specialized
in Web and Mobile apps with a great focus on UI design. You can learn more
about us at [http://jobnow.me](http://jobnow.me) Contact me at roberto {at}
jobnow.me if you are interested.

------
ngoel36
Uber | San Francisco & Bangalore | Full-Time on site | Backend, mobile, PM,
design, data | ngoel@uber.com

If you're looking to change the future of transportation, ping me! We're
hiring developers, designers, data at all levels across the stack at our HQ in
San Francisco, as well as a new remote office in Bangalore.

Ping me for details!

------
asanwal
CB Insights | www.cbinsights.com

NYC

SaaS company growing 100%+ per year (revenues, headcount, customers) and
looking to up-end the Pundit Industrial Complex (think McKinsey, Gartner, etc)

Hiring in engineering, research, sales, marketing, everywhere

[http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs](http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs)

------
bruun
appear.in | Oslo, Norway | Onsite

appear.in is a free video-chat service based in Oslo, Norway. We are looking
for passionate JavaScript and iOS engineers to help us create a new version of
our product for business users.

Our stack is very JavaScript heavy, with Node.js in most of our backend
services, and Angular.js on the web frontend. The iOS app is originally
written in Obj-C, with all new code being written in Swift. Every part of our
infrastructure runs in AWS managed by a mix of CloudFormation and Terraform.
We are a small team of 8 engineers, so you will have a huge impact on how the
product evolves!

For more information about the positions, who we are, and why you should move
to Norway, check out our careers page:
[https://appear.in/information/jobs/](https://appear.in/information/jobs/)

------
butlersean
truckulus | www.truckulus.com | Birmingham, England, UK | Fulltime | ONSITE

\- We are hiring for 2 developers, midlevel & senior. \- javascript meteor,
mongo, node, react native etc* \- to maintain and grow our b2b driver
telematics (gps) & brokerage platform.

take a look here...

[http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Truckulus-Ltd/jobs/Full-Stack-
Ja...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Truckulus-Ltd/jobs/Full-Stack-Javascript-
Developer-a25009c4638b0596) [http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Truckulus-
Ltd/jobs/Full-Stack-De...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Truckulus-
Ltd/jobs/Full-Stack-Developer-Javascript-10a3cf5c634351a7)

email us hello _at_ truckulus.com if you want to know more

------
loumf
Trello - New York, NY / Remote - Full-Time

[https://trello.com/jobs](https://trello.com/jobs)

Front-end / Back-end / Internal Developer / Tester

Stack is Coffee on Node/Mongo/RabbitMQ and Front-end is Coffee w/ Backbone.

The Front-end job is NYC On-site. All others are remote or NYC.

------
bwb
100% Remote as long as you are in North or South America. We are building a
managed WordPress hosting platform and doing some cool stuff :)

1 to 2 Amazon Dev Ops Engineers ->
[https://jobs.lever.co/pressed](https://jobs.lever.co/pressed)

2 Ruby on Rails Developers -> bwb@pressed.net

Thanks, Ben

------
eddiekim
iboss Cybersecurity|Boston and San Diego |ONSITE| Full-Time| Sr. Software
Engineer iboss Cybersecurity has been dedicated to arming organizations with
the technology they need to defend against today’s most advanced and complex
threats. This is the cutting edge of security with focuses on mobile
technologies, cloud innovation, data protection and behavioral defense
technologies. We are experiencing rapid growth and are backed by Goldman
Sachs. Along the way we’ve achieved over 85+ technology patents and a customer
retention rate consistently above 98.5%. We are looking for a passionate
Senior Software Engineer, who is ready to work on the cutting edge of Cyber
Security Software solutions. This is an excellent opportunity to become a core
member of a rapidly growing software development team. You’ll engineer
solutions to challenging and meaningful problems, with the ultimate goal of
expanding and enhancing the iboss security solutions suite. Required
Qualifications: •5+ years of experience using Java technology stack and
servlet containers •3+ years of experience with frontend technologies
(Javascript, HTML, CSS) •Working knowledge of database technologies and SQL,
especially PostgreSQL •In-depth experience with OO design and proven design
patterns •Comfortable working on a Unix environment •Experience working in an
Agile environment •Team player with excellent interpersonal skills and the
ability to work in a fast-paced environment •Strong analytical capability,
independent thinking and good decision making skills •Must have a good sense
of engineering tradeoffs, with an ability to understand the impact of software
changes on extendibility, scalability, performance, and maintainability
•Demonstrate excellent oral and written communication skills with the ability
to listen, articulate, facilitate and advocate Preferred Qualifications:
•Experience with Tomcat and Spring •Experience with single-page applications
using frameworks such as AngularJS •Knowledge of security, networking and
handling of large datasets •Ability to identify and resolve performance
problems in code •Experience building RESTful JSON APIs Please submit resumes
to: e.kim@iboss.com
[http://www.iboss.com/careers](http://www.iboss.com/careers)

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Software Engineers - Front-end Engineers - Security Engineers - Product
Designers and more! [http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email
jobs@justworks.com

------
Infosourcer
US | Europe | Asia | CLOUDERA | Engineering | Training | Sales |ONSITE

It's an exciting time to be at Cloudera! We are growing like crazy in the U.S.
and globally, and have ALL KINDS of positions available in Engineering,
Marketing, Professional Services, Training and more. Check out available
positions here: [http://www.cloudera.com/about-cloudera/careers/current-
openi...](http://www.cloudera.com/about-cloudera/careers/current-
openings.html)

WHY CLOUDERA?

Amazing people -We are a fun & smart team,including many of the top luminaries
in Hadoop and related open source communities.We frequently interact with the
research community, collaborate with engineers at other top companies & host
cutting edge researchers for tech talks.

Innovative work - Cloudera pushes the frontier of big data & distributed
computing, as our track record shows.We work on high-profile open source
projects, interacting daily with engineers at other exciting
companies,speaking at meet-ups, etc.

Great culture -Transparent and open meritocracy.Everybody is always thinking
of better ways to do things, & coming up with ideas that make a difference.We
build our culture to be the best workplace in our careers.

Experience - Be part of the exhilarating ride at a fast-growing pre-IPO
startup

Here's some fun stats and reading on Cloudera: Glassdoor's Employees' Choice
Awards 2016 [http://bit.ly/1ORttqv](http://bit.ly/1ORttqv)

The Best Startup CEOs To Work For
[http://read.bi/1KR6zvN](http://read.bi/1KR6zvN)

20 Big Data Companies Leading the Way
[http://bit.ly/1lQgc5Y](http://bit.ly/1lQgc5Y)

50 enterprise startups to bet your career on in 2016
[http://read.bi/1IybdM8](http://read.bi/1IybdM8)

Top 10 Private Tech Companies to Work For
[http://bit.ly/1ZF7vdD](http://bit.ly/1ZF7vdD)

The 20 Best Unicorn StartUps To Work For
[http://read.bi/1QkbRTf](http://read.bi/1QkbRTf)

Cloudera Engineering Blog [http://bit.ly/1QkceNK](http://bit.ly/1QkceNK)

------
the_economist
BuildZoom is hiring

1) Engineers 2) Growth hacker 3) Writer 4) Recruiter 5) Office manager /
executive assistant / junior ops manager

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)
or email david@buildzoom.com

------
davidw
G5 - Bend, Oregon

We're looking for people who know Rails, Javascript, Postgres and other
related web stuff, and want to work in a place with a good work/life balance,
leaving ample time to enjoy the outdoors, beer, etc... Ping me and I'd be
happy to tell you more.

------
nabucodonosor
boxed.com | Edison, NJ or NYC | Full time | ONSITE | VISA transfer

Boxed is one of the fastest growing presences in eCommerce. At our core,
however, we are truly a technology company that provides the best online
wholesale experience.

We are a tech-driven team and utilize open software and hardware to solve real
problems. We have lots of toys to play with, i.e.: raspberry pi, double
robotics, irobot create 2, etc. Checkout our github
([https://github.com/giddyinc](https://github.com/giddyinc)) and apply from
[https://www.boxed.com/careers/?gh_jid=146428](https://www.boxed.com/careers/?gh_jid=146428)
if interested.

------
retbull
Placed : Seattle : New York : Chicago : Los Angeles

Engineering jobs mostly in Seattle Java, Ruby, Data Science. Marketing and
sales everywhere else

[http://www.placed.com/about/careers](http://www.placed.com/about/careers)

------
step_nyc
Step.com | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com) | New York, NY | On-
site, full-time

Step.com is building a platform where engineers can anonymously crowdsource
their marketplace value from real decision makers at startups. Companies on
our platform score anonymous profiles with personalized salary estimates and
other feedback, and engineers have the option to connect anytime or remain
private.

Step.com is in private beta in NYC. You can find out more about us at
[http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com).

We're looking to bring on a full-stack engineer to help us build out our
platform. Candidates ideally have a CS degree from a top school and/or
significant experience as an engineer at a startup at scale. We currently use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

To get in touch, email me at jennifer@step.com

------
MattyRad
No-IP | Reno, NV | ONSITE

* Software Development Manager

Only 3 hours away from the Bay, join us in Reno and be my boss.

Details and qualifications here: [http://www.noip.com/careers/dev-
manager](http://www.noip.com/careers/dev-manager)

------
frankus
Apptentive | Seattle | Onsite

[https://www.apptentive.com/about/careers/](https://www.apptentive.com/about/careers/)

Hiring for engineering lead, iOS, backend (rails, etc.), test engineer, sales.

------
hargettp
Software Engineer | True Link Financial | San Francisco, CA (onsite)

A YC company in 2013, True Link Financial is an SF-based financial services
company that believes in quality financial services for all: from protecting
grandma’s money from scammers to providing supplemental financial tools that
support disabled Veterans.

85% of our work is in Rails, 10% is in Java, and about 5% is DevOps—AWS,
multiple SSL & IPSec VPNs, encryption, security, etc.

Our technology suite is complex, geographically distributed, and must be both
secure and robust to protect our customers, more so than your typical startup.

Did we mention that we built an IVR for customer service, and handle customer
incoming customer requests via SMS, too?

If you’re a nice person who has worked on hairy, wacky production full-stack
code before, let’s talk.

You should be someone who can make things better without being rude,
judgmental or arrogant about it. Rockstars need not apply; session musicians
only.

We hired a Rails engineer who gives frequent talks on diversity issues in
tech.

We hired a stand-up comedian and mathematician who has been blowing out our
UIs with React + Flux.

We’re migrating our deployment automation from Elastic Beanstalk + Opsworks to
Ansible.

We do stuff.

Because of the stage of the company we unfortunately cannot consider
candidates with minimal experience (e.g. recent dev bootcamp graduates). We
need people that have professional experience working as an engineer. We are
also only looking to make an in-house, full-time hire here in San Francisco
and cannot support part-time, remote, or contract work at this time.

Email jobs@truelinkfinancial.com and we'll get back to you within 2 business
days. Seriously.

Keywords if you Cmd+F’d the page: rails3, rails4, RoR, ruby, sloths, ReactJS,
Flux, Ansible, fintech, full-stack, IPSec

------
CPAhem
Quite a few are firing: [http://www.businessinsider.com.au/its-been-a-bad-
month-for-t...](http://www.businessinsider.com.au/its-been-a-bad-month-for-
tech-layoffs-2016-2)

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | Boston & Seattle
| Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems within a casual
work environment. We have a fully stocked kitchen, ping pong/arcade machines,
frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that employees actually use,
generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

Boston, MA:

* Senior Software Engineer, Studio ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iakQhwo](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iakQhwo))

* Senior Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nmkQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nmkQhwF))

* Principal Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BmkQhwT](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BmkQhwT))

* Senior or Principal Software Engineer, Android ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3VmkQhwd](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3VmkQhwd))

* Software Engineer, Video Delivery (CDN) ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?39mkQhwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?39mkQhwr))

* Mobile Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3dmkQhwv](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3dmkQhwv))

Seattle, WA:

* Principal Software Engineer, Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JnkQhw2](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3JnkQhw2))

* Principal Software Engineer, Video Analytics ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RnkQhwa](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RnkQhwa))

* Senior Principal Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XnkQhwg](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XnkQhwg))

* Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3enkQhwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3enkQhwx))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nokQhwH](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nokQhwH))

------
svec
iRobot | Boston, MA and Pasadena, CA | Full time

Hi, I'm an embedded software engineer at iRobot. We make the Roomba robot
vacuum, among other things, and we're hiring all sorts of software engineers -
cloud, robotics, embedded, and more. Please check out all our jobs at:

[https://careers-irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?pr=0](https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?pr=0)

And please email me with any questions, I'm always happy to talk to other
HN'ers: csvec and then the at sign followed by irobot dot com.

------
clarissalux
iHeartRadio/ Tribeca, NYC/ ONSITE

In NYC, iHeartRadio is hiring within our Technology and Development team. We
have roles open across mobile, front end engineering, and Software Engineers
in Test. If you have an interest in technology, music, and want to help
innovate streaming music, check us out! For more info on our tech stack and
team, stop by our Tech Blog:
[https://tech.iheart.com/](https://tech.iheart.com/)

Job descriptions can be found on: jobs.iheart.com

Email your resume to: recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

------
slithey
AWS is hiring:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?base_query=aws](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?base_query=aws)

Many locations, FTE and interns.

~~~
atif137
Is there a software engineer intern position? I can't find it

------
iambrandonn
Kuali | Lehi, UT, possibly REMOTE | Full Stack Javascript Engineer

Kuali builds open source higher ed solutions in a competitive space where
users are just waiting to be delighted.

Why join us? Our work matters — we’re helping our customers improve the
quality of education by decreasing administrative costs. We compete in a
competitive space where users are saddled with outdated, inefficient, legacy
ERPs and eager to be delighted. We’re generating revenue and growing quickly
with nearly 150 customers and 50 employees. You’ll have a significant impact
on what we do and how we do it because we are an empowered group of
entrepreneurs. Plus, you’ll get to work with some truly amazing people at a
fast-growing, design-centric EdTech startup.

Kuali is committed to open source software development funded by SaaS revenue
and development projects. If you’re looking to make your fortune off a quick
flip with no business model, you’d be happier someplace else. The Kuali
community recently celebrated its 10 year anniversary, and the participating
colleges & universities are rooting for us to deliver something amazing with
the next generation of Kuali products.

We offer a truly exceptional benefits package including full premium coverage
for employee and dependent medical and dental care. We offer 401(k) matching,
employee profit sharing and all the paid-time off that you need (just work it
out with your manager).

If these company values appeal to you then we should talk: \- Delivery Amazing
Experiences \- Cultivate Openness \- Iterate to Evolve \- Act with
Accountability \- Assume the Best \- Practice Humility

Our products help universities and colleges manage their administrative
business so they can focus on their mission of teaching and learning. They
replace cumbersome legacy systems built by big ERP companies. Our Financials
product has been in production since 2008 and is used in multiple countries.
It has improved efficiencies and audit experiences for our customers but needs
improvement in the areas of user experience, configurability, extensibility,
and fit for the cloud and continuous delivery. And, of course, there are tons
of new features we would like to add. In the past year, we’ve made great
progress. Our team’s knowledge and skills are deep and wide, we work hard, we
are open and collaborative (everyone has a voice and contributes), and we have
fun. We’d love your help as we continue to evolve.

To learn more about our engineering positions go here:
[https://www.kuali.co/company/careers/](https://www.kuali.co/company/careers/)

------
hgscngsi
Senior Scientific Programmer Human Genome Sequencing Center, Baylor College of
Medicine, Houston, TX

email hgscngsi@gmail.com or apply online here:
[https://www.hgsc.bcm.edu/careers](https://www.hgsc.bcm.edu/careers)

Job Summary: Software you write in the Next-Generation Sequencing Informatics
(NGSI) clinical informatics group will influence healthcare decisions for
thousands of patients and contribute to research projects with far-ranging
impacts on human health. The position requires an individual with very strong
software development skills; especially design and implementation of highly
available production systems. We're looking for experienced software engineers
who are up to that challenge, and who have a track record of working in an
environment that demands a high level of quality.

As the HGSC Bioinformatics Core, NGSI manages the production, maintenance and
primary analysis of all HGSC genome sequence data, including HiSeq X Ten
informatics. This position will be specifically involved in supporting several
large clinical projects. Under the direction of the NGSI clinical lead, you
will develop features and upgrades to software pipelines for data generation
and analysis of next-generation sequence data.

The HGSC was founded in 1996 under the leadership of Dr. Richard Gibbs and is
a world leader in genomics. The fundamental interests of the HGSC are in
advancing biology and genetics by improved genome technologies. As one of the
three large-scale sequencing centers funded by the National Institutes of
Health, the HGSC provides a unique opportunity to work on the cutting-edge of
genomic science in a state of the art institution. Today, the HGSC employs ~
200 staff, and it occupies more than 36,000 square feet on the 14th, 15th, and
16th floors of the Margaret M. and Albert B. Alkek Building. The HGSC is
located on the southwest edge of downtown Houston, the fourth largest city in
the U.S., in the Texas Medical Center, the world's largest medical complex.
The major activity of the HGSC is high-throughput DNA sequence generation and
the accompanying analysis. The HGSC is also involved in developing the next
generation of DNA sequencing and bioinformatics technologies that will allow
greater scientific advances in the future.

REQUIREMENTS: B.S. or equivalent in Bioinformatics, Computer Science or
similar field with 3+ years relevant work experience Linux background with at
least 3 years hands-on experience working on Unix/Linux terminal and
programming with Python, Ruby or Java

Duties Maintain and develop analysis pipelines, including refactoring to
improve performance and maintainability Improve maintainability and
testability of existing code Support on-going operations for clinical projects
Maintain extensive project-specific documentation and best practices
Participate in calls and meetings with collaborators Identify novel ways to
improve data quality and analysis Provide excellent customer service to other
HGSC groups and outside collaborators through ticketing systems

Desirable Skills and Experience: Preferred Experience: Familiarity with next-
gen Sequencing analysis tools (e.g., BWA, vcftools, BEDtools, bamUtils,
SAMtools, Picard) and common genomics data formats (e.g., FASTQ, BAM, VCF)

~~~
ambiate
This is my dream job. Yet, offering a 65-75k salary for what is essentially a
penta-glob of DBA/ops/programming/testing/manager positions is really weak.

Using most of the tools, its very akin to a scan the barcode at a cash
register job and look at the results. It is when the scanner beeps in error,
that the experience you pay for comes into play. Not to mention, the cost of
living in Houston isn't exactly cheap.

~~~
p4wnc6
This same wage-to-skill disparity for academic-related jobs occurs all over.
75k is actually higher than I would expect for this role in Houston -- some
similar jobs in major cities along the East Coast offer about the same pay.
Many of these jobs are also contracted for 1-year periods and are contingent
on an adviser or project leader continuing to get certain funding from a
sponsor organization.

So the pay is usually low, the cost of living is usually high, the nature of
the job doesn't provide much job security, and they demand a huge amount of
experience _and_ a willingness to work across many other arbitrary areas (e.g.
you're hired because of knowledge of sequencing techniques, but really you'll
spend time putting out fires in some legacy Ruby on Rails system that sponsors
use for some legacy interactive website or something).

These jobs are often the worst of all worlds. It's hard to see how they are
able to attract qualified candidates, and likely they aren't. Most likely is
that they end up compromising as much as possible on the skill and quality of
the person hired, so that they don't have to compete with a higher wage or
more stable permanent employment, and so, at least in an IT capacity, you have
to be worried before even applying about why your potential colleagues were
willing to agree to these particular trade-offs.

It's very sad and disenfranchising because these kinds of jobs used to
represent a way to earn a living without needing to engage with traditional
corporate bureaucracy. But until these sorts of academic roles begin offering
competitive wages and stable, permanent employment, it's probably better to
not even dwell on it. If your eyes scan over something matching "academic ...
lab", just move on.

------
ericskiff
Brickwork | New York | ONSITE fulltime, REMOTE contract

Brickwork is a rapidly growing startup that is changing the way customers
engage with brick & mortar stores, online. We are looking for senior software
engineers to help us shape the product and the company while growing with us.

About you: You are an experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer
comfortable working both on the front-end and back-end. You have a love of
great products and the craft of coding. You are ready to have a big impact on
our codebase, engineering process and culture. Ideally, you’re excited about
helping to build strong engineering and product culture in NYC (this position
is in our NYC office).

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team (if we say so ourselves) that
has a great time working together. Brickwork is funded, has a strong customer
pipeline and is poised for tremendous growth. We care far more for results
than we do face time, but we certainly enjoy each others’ company. We also
understand that there’s life outside the office, and that a well rounded team
brings their best to work each day. This is a marathon and not a sprint and we
are focused on building a company for the long haul.

REQUIREMENTS

2+ years’ Ruby or Rails experience

Experience working on a large Rails codebase

Computer science education a plus, but not essential (some of the sharpest
developers we’ve worked with have transitioned from other fields)

Ideally you are:

A driven, passionate, get-@&^$-done type

Excited about working with a top-notch team with which you can share knowledge
and mutual respect

Unafraid to be opinionated and to think deeply about the product we’re
building

BENEFITS

Competitive compensation | Generous equity grants | Full medical benefits

Apply here:
[https://brickwork.workable.com/jobs/211401](https://brickwork.workable.com/jobs/211401)

Or email resume to: EED4E17E51@jobs.workablemail.com

------
ukd1
San Francisco / Remote (US / International):

Rainforest QA (YC S12) is hiring for most roles; developers backend (rails /
go / elixir), frontend (react), data science, also sales (AE/SDRs), plus
marketing.

Fast and simple QA, Rainforest automates your functional and integration
testing with our QA-as-a-Service API. Human testing at the speed of
automation.

Learn more:
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/)

Russ

The company you keep: [https://medium.com/@juliandoesstuff/the-company-you-
keep-f68...](https://medium.com/@juliandoesstuff/the-company-you-
keep-f68c29830830)

------
pwenzel
GoKart Labs [[https://gokartlabs.com](https://gokartlabs.com)] | Minneapolis,
MN | Full Time | Onsite

We invent and grow businesses.

Current openings:

\- Senior Mobile Developer

\- Front End Developer

\- Strategist

\- Creative Strategy Lead

------
Flammy
Atlas | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE

Hey all, Atlas is looking for talented, motivated team members in Seattle, WA.
We're a startup that builds startups and are providing an alternative to early
stage venture capital though the creation of an Innovation Studio. We are
looking for entrepreneurs seeking new adventures. Check out our website for
open opportunities:
[https://www.atlas.co/careers/](https://www.atlas.co/careers/)

I’m also very happy to share that we've recently announced our first project.
We’re currently preparing for a beta, so you can either sign up for the beta
or learn a few more details about Atlas on
[http://www.atlas.co/](http://www.atlas.co/) There have also been some recent
media articles, if you are curious about the product these are your best
source available currently:

* [http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-platform-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-platform-atlas-is-ivy-softworks-first-spinoff/)

* [http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-softworks...](http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-softworks-unveils-first-product-atlas-search-engine-digital-life/)

Current open positions:

    
    
        Platform Development Engineer 
        Software Development Engineer – OS Internals
        Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure 
        Infrastructure Operations Engineer (Devops) 
        Distributed Graph Engineer (Database Engineer)
        Software Development Engineer – OSX
        GUI Craftsman - Hybrid Web Application Developer (Front end, UI) 
        Executive Assistant To CEO
    

As a special opportunity, we’re hosting a limited event which you can register
for if you’re in the Seattle area - Dr Gary Flake, CTO of Data Science and
Search and Salesforce is giving a talk to employees and a few guests, so
register if you are interested in attending - spots are limited.
[https://www.eventbrite.com/e/atlas-distinguished-speaker-
ser...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/atlas-distinguished-speaker-series-with-
gary-flake-tickets-21648492223)

If you are experienced and looking for a specialty not listed, we're always on
the lookout for those who our projects and values resonate with strongly, so
shoot us an email or reply here. Some of the languages we’re looking for: C,
C++, Ruby, Python, Full stack Javascript (node.js), Go, and more. We’re
developing on Windows, Mac, and Linux. Positions are ONSITE.

------
batuhanicoz
PeerGust | New York City, US & Istanbul, Turkey | Full-time (REMOTE OK)

PeerGust is a next-generation CDN that grows with your audience. More details
on [https://angel.co/peergust](https://angel.co/peergust)

We are looking for a top-notch senior Go and TypeScript/JavaScript developers
to join us in our quest for making the web more distributed. You will have an
opportunity to highly influence and make big changes to our growing startup.

You can apply here:
[https://angel.co/peergust/jobs](https://angel.co/peergust/jobs)

------
dindresto
alugha GmbH | Mannheim, Germany | Full-time | Preferably on-site

Website: [https://alugha.com](https://alugha.com)

Details:
[https://alugha.com/jobofferdeveloper](https://alugha.com/jobofferdeveloper)

Contact: kf@alugha.com

alugha is a multilingual video platform, aimed at maximizing your global
audience.

Looking for full-stack developers with following skills:

\- JavaScript (ES2015 + JSX) and/or CoffeeScript

\- Angular 1 and/or React

\- Go and/or node.js

------
johnrball
Olo - Software Engineer, Infrastructure Automation Engineering - New York -
Full Time

At Olo we run an online food ordering platform used by many of the country’s
largest restaurant chains, reaching millions of consumers. Olo is
revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and we're
looking for talented engineers to join our team and help us achieve our
vision.

As part of the Engineering team you will play a significant and visible role
in helping us scale one of the most advanced food ordering platforms in the
market. Your penchant for automating tasks enables you to remove friction from
our Development and QA teams. You understand that Getting Things Done extends
to the whole team as you look for ways to improve everyone’s efficiency. You
follow the latest trends in Continuous Integration, Continuous Deployment, and
Infrastructure as Code and enjoy introducing new practices and tools that
improve everyone’s daily worklife.

You'll work with a smart, passionate team dedicated to delivering amazing
products using modern tools and technologies such as AWS, .NET 4.6, ASP.NET
MVC 5, TeamCity, GitHub, Octopus Deploy, Xamarin, and heavy use of OSS.

Responsibilities

Automate each stage of the build-test-deploy cycle. Ensure that the
Development environments run smoothly.

Manage continuous deployment of new builds to Development. Oversee our change
control, configuration and release management processes.

Oversee and optimize of our continuous integration system.

Requirements

You have a passion for computing that extends beyond work. You have worked at
a senior technical level as a developer or devops engineer. Your development
experience enables you to build the tools that will make a .NET developer’s
life easier, with a strong working knowledge of C#, .NET and SQL. Your have
solid experience with Amazon Web Services infrastructure administration (EC2,
S3, VPC, RDS, IAM, SQS, Route53) through the AWS CLI or SDK. You are driven to
automate any manual process and adept at one or more scripting languages (e.g.
PowerShell, bash, Perl, Python). You have overseen software builds and
deployment on a .NET platform for at least one year. You have a strong working
knowledge of source control systems (Git highly desirable), continuous
integration platforms (such as TeamCity), and continuous deployment platforms,
especially in support of deploying hosted, SaaS applications. You have a
strong working knowledge of networking, Windows Server, Linux (CentOS and
Ubuntu) and SQL Server administration.

Please feel free to contact me directly at johnball@olo.com

------
anewman15
Wirestorm Innovations | Dallas TX | Full-time ONSITE

Technical Project Manager

Wirestorm is seeking a capable Technical Project Manager (TPM) to join our

world-class team of exceptionally skilled, and committed professionals. This

position is primarily located in Portland supporting four locations across
four time

zones.

The TPM is the central point of customer contact and strategic representative
to

Wirestorm. This role heavily relies on the candidate’s ability to demonstrate
a

highly technical software background involving project scope definitions,

enforcing industry-leading software methodologies, and managing software

deliverables. The project’s success can be a direct reflection of the TPM’s

ambitions and motivation.

The TPM communicates policies, purposes, and goals of the organization to the

project team. The TPM is responsible for assisting the project team with
solution

design, solution architecture, communication, and expectation setting.
Specific

duties will include, but are not limited to the following:

Summary of Duties:

* Ensure an integrated approach is kept to maintain project goals and customer

satisfaction by providing clear project priorities and ensuring alignment
across

business units and functions.

* Coordination/execution of VIP/Customer visits for each project

* Organize and track project teamwork to accomplish project goals

* Responsible for all contract deliverables submitted by the Company to the

Customer and subsequent modifications.

Requirements:

* Minimum 10 years of related experience or 8 years with related Master's degree

* Continuous Integration and rapid release methodology and execution

knowledge as it pertains to SDLC.

* BS or MS degree with executive and customer interface experience

* Experience as a software developer or working in very technical teams

developing low-level software specifications

* Risk and opportunity management background, metrics development

* Experience writing technical documentation for various audiences.

* Demonstrated ability to manage across diverse geographic locations

* Ability to communicate effectively both orally and in writing up to executive and

senior staff levels; negotiate complex issues; and maintain good working

relationships.

Desired Knowledge, Skills and Experience:

* Experience writing technical documentation for various audiences.

* Strong conflict resolution skills, and management experience so they can

effectively handle a diverse set of client stakeholders.

* Estimating, must be capable of developing estimates for duration and cost.

Who we are:

We are an international team of elite technology operatives who craft
beautiful

interactions between people and the technical world. Our solutions team is

responsible for fielding, developing, managing and maintaining effective
client

relationships, and developing web tools and apps for huge audiences. Wirestorm

generates an atmosphere of shared innovation and support, where we continually

up-level our skills, break new ground, and highlight and learn from each
other’s

outstanding work. Come work with a fun company that offers amazing benefits,

flexible work schedules, great team synergy, and a wide-open future.

For us every project is challenging, and every position critical. We don't
have ping

pong tables or espresso machines, yet we enjoy a thriving culture of shared

invention. Our operatives are strategically placed around the globe and our
clients

range from sovereign governments to Fortune 500 companies.

wirestorm.us

To apply:
[https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=51](https://wirestorm.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=51)

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for two and a half years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're looking for qualified Software Engineers of all degrees of
experience. We're primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of
javascript/HTML5/Backbone.js thrown in. We're building tools and for our
customers, our drivers, our internal staff, and our vendors. It's a "target
rich" environment with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful
impact on the business! We're solving problems as varied as demand
forecasting, route optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, and a suite
of mobile apps for our customers and staff. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

2) We're also hiring a Head of Customer Operations to scale and lead our
(excellent!) customer service team, while also driving efforts that impact
customer success across the rest of the organization. We pride ourselves in
delighting our customers with surprising attention and thought, and would love
to bring someone on board who knows how to scale and manage this important
function, without compromising our values. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/head-customer-
operations/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/head-customer-operations/)

3) We have an opening for a smart and experienced Head of User Acquisition.
The idea candidate would have strong analytical skills, a good eye for the
kind of marketing that would improve our brand, and experience creating and
managing both performance marketing and content marketing campaigns. Since
we're a growing consumer business, this is a great role for someone who wants
to manage a significant advertising budget over multiple mediums and ad
networks. See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/director-user-
acquisition/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/director-user-acquisition/)

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
ccole11
Indeed.com| Indeed.Jobs| Seattle, WA | Full-Time Full-Stack Software Developer
Devops Engineer Engineering Manager/Lead

Apply on Indeed.Jobs

------
batuhanicoz
Barbar | Istanbul, Turkey | Full-time (REMOTE OK)

We provide development, design & marketing solutions to startups.

We are looking for a top-notch junior and senior developers to join us. You'll
be working one of the startups we work with (our clients range from P2P CDN
providers to dating apps), and will have an opportunity to highly influence
new startups.

Currently we are looking for:

\- Go Developer

\- TypeScript/JavaScript Developer

\- PHP Developer

Contact us via hr@barbar.com.tr

~~~
erkanerol
I searched Istanbul in this page and I am happy to see your post :)

~~~
batuhanicoz
Well, shoot us an e-mail :) I'm batuhan@barbar.com.tr

------
_fs
NetBurner | [http://netburner.com](http://netburner.com) | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE | FULL TIME / INTERNS

Interested in joining a team of doers? Our small embedded devices are network
enabling hundreds of thousands of products, experiments and hobby applications
around the world. Join our company and get the chance to help design,
implement, and show off your ideas on our hardware and software platform. We
have multiple positions, as detailed below.

Students! We have summer internship positions available. Come and join the
team in San Diego for the summer! Our internships are very open ended and
allow you to develop and show off cool technologies utilizing our hardware.
Please have a look at the past projects below and our website to get an idea
of what you would be interested in developing and submit your resume and a
short list of a project ideas that would interest you.

Last summer, our internship projects included:

Bitcoin ATM - [http://www.netburner.com/learn/insert-coin-receive-
bitcoin](http://www.netburner.com/learn/insert-coin-receive-bitcoin)

Black box network packet sniffer - [http://www.netburner.com/learn/live-
packet-sniffing-with-an-...](http://www.netburner.com/learn/live-packet-
sniffing-with-an-embedded-module)

Robotic arm - [http://www.netburner.com/learn/intelligent-robotic-arm-
with-...](http://www.netburner.com/learn/intelligent-robotic-arm-with-
networking-part-1)

Open Full Time Positions:

    
    
      Technology Evangelist / Content Marketer
      * Generate interest through social media and SEO
      * Create site content through examples, video demonstrations, and articles
      * Market research to understand and utilize latest technologies
      * Work with business development team to find new markets
      ---
      System Architect
      * Develop and maintain GCC based cross-compiling tool-chains runnable on multiple OS platforms.
      * Develop and maintain GNU Make based build systems
      * Develop and maintain Eclipse based IDE including QT-based development applications
      * Maintain our C.I. implementation based on Jenkins
      * Ideal candidates should be proficient in C and C++.
      ---
      Software Test Engineer - Design and create example applications for end customers to demonstrate product features
      * Develop, maintain and execute software and hardware test plans
    

If you have any questions or comments about any of our positions or
technology, please reach out to me directly fstanley @ netburner (dot) com. No
recruiters please.

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \- Amsterdam,
Netherlands | Full time | On-site only.

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is
taken care of by the company.

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, a lot of interesting problems to solve and
the work hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and
very dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a
bad place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a huge tax break
through the 30% ruling to non-dutch people.

The work environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent
English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned.They take care of
you from the moment you get an offer to the point you have set up your house
in Amsterdam. Several people have reached out to me from these threads and
have been flown to Amsterdam for interviews. Around 10 people have been given
offers and more are in the middle of the interview process.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog: [http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam: \- Frontend developers
- [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Senior Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

------
emddudley
GRYPHON SENSORS | SYRACUSE, NY | FULL-TIME, ONSITE |
[http://www.gryphonsensors.com/](http://www.gryphonsensors.com/)

Gryphon Sensors is creating state-of-the-art solutions to support Unmanned
Aircraft System (UAS) in the national airspace system. We want to enable safe
integration of public and commercial UAS/drone applications, ranging from
agriculture to package delivery and disaster relief to infrastructure
security. Our technology and expertise in detect-and-avoid drone security
applications are changing how the world uses the skies.

At Gryphon Sensors you will solve challenging technical problems in a rapidly
growing application space. You will enjoy an exciting, start-up, small-company
culture with the support and benefits of our parent company, SRC, Inc. In
addition to a competitive salary, employees at Gryphon Sensors enjoy a
comprehensive benefit package that includes:

\- a minimum of three weeks of vacation (accrual begins on day one);

\- 10 sick days per year;

\- 10 percent automatic contribution to your retirement;

\- an exceptional, low-cost health care plan; and

\- 100 percent tuition support for up to 18 credit hours per year.

We are currently looking for:

\- Senior Program Manager
([http://careers.srcinc.com/s/tpuXW2](http://careers.srcinc.com/s/tpuXW2))

\- Systems Engineer
([http://careers.srcinc.com/s/dOaq5T](http://careers.srcinc.com/s/dOaq5T))

\- Systems Engineer, entry level
([http://careers.srcinc.com/s/9CSsBY](http://careers.srcinc.com/s/9CSsBY))

\- Software Engineer
([http://careers.srcinc.com/s/dUkMkw](http://careers.srcinc.com/s/dUkMkw))

\- Software Engineer, entry level
([http://careers.srcinc.com/s/yO2YH4](http://careers.srcinc.com/s/yO2YH4))

\- Software Database Engineer
([http://careers.srcinc.com/s/Vi4U0d](http://careers.srcinc.com/s/Vi4U0d))

\- Mechanical Engineer
([http://careers.srcinc.com/s/2dgOdN](http://careers.srcinc.com/s/2dgOdN))

See
[http://www.gryphonsensors.com/hiring.html](http://www.gryphonsensors.com/hiring.html)
for more details.

------
userium
For female engineers and techies
[https://stayintech.com/companies](https://stayintech.com/companies) (remote,
intern, onsite jobs..)

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, ONSITE only, VISA-depends, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up).

The company is well-funded, ~two years old and growing very rapidly with
massive sales traction (300x this past year and on pace for another order of
magnitude this year). We punch well above our weight-class with experienced
founders, 150+ team members (~ one quarter is engineering), and paying
customers. Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on
the front end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together,
microservices style. We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and
continuos integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more. We're currently looking for
experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, back end, infrastructure,
data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Our biggest short term needs are
AngularJS FE, SW Engineers in Test (you will be writing cluster level end2end
tests, not unit tests), and Backend Engineers.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for JIRA workflow automation, operations, business
development and other roles as well. If you care about such things, we were
recently flattered/embarrassed to be highlighted as one of fifty potential
next unicorns by the nytimes: [http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1B but can only sponsor them on a case by case basis. We can sponsor TN & H1B1 visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU), London, Stockholm(!) | ONSITE
(with a few exceptions) | We block bots on the internet.

Howdy HN! Distil Networks is a growing startup in the web-security industry.
We build SaaS that blocks malicious bots, scrapers, and scripts from attacking
our customer’s websites and APIs. This reduces fraud, content theft, spam, and
helps eliminate lots of security issues. We have a global network that
actively blocks web traffic based on human/ non-human signatures. Our
customers love us, our investors love us, and we’re looking to hire. We have
offices in SF, DC, North Carolina, London, and now Sweden!

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

Specifically we need: -A Data Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2f85048-55da-49c9-9c0c...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2f85048-55da-49c9-9c0c-c46babce40ec?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

-DevOps - System Admin ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/e7f0ede3-647b-4282-bf07...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/e7f0ede3-647b-4282-bf07-a59d33c839d1?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- DevOps - System Engineering
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b4c90b41-7d35-451e-858a...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b4c90b41-7d35-451e-858a-0bedaac184c0?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

-Customer Success Managers ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4d09d09d-d68a-478d-8bbe...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4d09d09d-d68a-478d-8bbe-dbc679e49ea9?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi))

-Support Engineers ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/29f2ad17-fccd-4caa-95ad...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/29f2ad17-fccd-4caa-95ad-f8b2f261573b?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Front End Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/6e54a1b2-7192-49c3-be82...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/6e54a1b2-7192-49c3-be82-53e28e730e4f?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Senior Learning and Development Manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/a3d0b123-ca99-476c-ba4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/a3d0b123-ca99-476c-ba4c-de063a9319b2?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Web developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4bf2ca97-8252-426c-ace8...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4bf2ca97-8252-426c-ace8-9e25c7c466c5?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

We’re also hiring for Marketing, Recruiting, Finance, and Sales! Basically
everything.

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE SF, NYC, Palo Alto and many, many locations worldwide |
Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops and
others | Visa & relocation for right candidate

First things first. We look for aptitude over APIs. It doesn't matter whether
your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, know some stuff and have
empathy, we want to work with you.

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_. We're broken into three basic divisions: Pivotal Labs
(yes, _that_ Pivotal Labs), Pivotal Cloud Foundry and Pivotal Big Data.
Rotations between divisions, temporarily or permanently, are possible.

We have offices in San Francisco, New York City, Santa Monica, Palo Alto,
Seattle, Boulder, Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Toronto, London,
Dublin, Tokyo and Sydney. We will soon be opening an office in Berlin as well,
with more to come. Relocations, temporarily or permanently, are possible.

Each of the three divisions has a constantly evolving and deliberately cross-
pollinated culture. We are constantly thinking about how we work and how we
can work more sensibly, effectively and enjoyably. Right now we are
particularly trying to grow in Labs and Cloud Foundry.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ , from which the company draws its name and cultural seed,
helps clients to become better at development. For engineering we are
religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair program and TDD
every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at
keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to
pixels.

\-- _Cloud Foundry_ solves application deployment and management. We're the
main contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. We're constantly improving the
leading opensource PaaS -- our distribution has the fastest-growing sales of
any opensource product _ever_.

It's also the only PaaS I'd personally bet a company on. Except for integrated
upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood the cutting
edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal Web
Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs and
scaled it up to build the best cloud platform bar none.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, good benefits and
competitive pay. Ping pong is not mandatory, but it's popular. I think west-
coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more entertaining
to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess that's life
in paradise.

We can provide visa and relocation assistance. In the NYC office we have about
15 people from overseas, including Australians like me.

You can apply through our website:
[http://pivotal.io/careers](http://pivotal.io/careers). You can also email me
at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any questions you might have and
potentially help me score one of our generous referral bonuses.

For what it's worth, I'm just an engineer, so my replies might not be
immediate. I hope that's OK.

~~~
jacques_chester
My text here is slightly out-of-date. The Berlin office is open and hiring.

Edit: and we bought Neo's office in Singapore, so I guess we're in Singapore
too!

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Developers | London UK | ONSITE

Imagine you could save every teacher in a school one hour a week. Instead of
an hour of drudgery, they could be preparing their lessons, teaching or
actually having a life outside the classroom. At Firefly, you can help do
exactly that.

Firefly is a learning platform used by hundreds of schools worldwide to
create, share and learn. We combine easy content creation with deep school
integration to make a useful tool for class work, homework, and coursework.
We’re self funded and doubling yearly. As an established company serving many
customers and integrating with a variety of other services, we’re continually
learning how apply best practices to existing code, whilst still deploying new
features and bug fixes for teachers and students every two weeks. We're
currently focusing on getting better at separating of concerns and building up
an automated testing suite. We’re also improving the speed and reliability of
our infrastructure, and trying new technologies to keep current (e.g. Swift
and React).

We looking for four main strengths in you:

◦ skill: your colleagues would say you get things done to a high standard. You
know about and apply appropriate best practices in your work. You are at home
with improving and extending existing code as well as new development.

◦ desire to learn: despite (or perhaps because of) you being good at what you
do, you want to get better. You seek out best practices, new ideas, honest
feedback, and unknown areas of code, in order to know more and work better.

◦ understanding: our product team is great but not infallible. You’ll be happy
to challenge and clarify product decisions with our users’ best interests at
heart. Everyone at Firefly shares responsibility for the product making sense
and being of high quality.

◦ clear communication: We have a lightweight process, so most days, other than
a morning standup meeting to share what’s going on and what’s planned, you’ll
be responsible for your time. This also means that, when there are issues, you
need to inform the right people, explain what’s going wrong, and help get
things resolved and moving forward again.

Speaking of process, we’re pretty small-a agile and are happy to try things
out to see what helps.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with iOS or a web
platform. Our server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has some
Javascript, so you’ll need to know these or be able to pick them up. We work
as generalists, so experience of any of the following would be a positive:
React, iOS, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, building API
integrations, and databases (particularly SQL Server).

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience, a generous bonus
scheme, flexible training budget, brown bag talks and Kaizen weeks for self-
improvement and experimentation. So, if you’ve got an interest in education
and a desire to learn your craft alongside others making the same journey, we
want to hear from you. Drop me an e-mail (robin at fireflylearning.com) or
apply on our website – [http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)

------
chrisbrookins
Remote Android Engineer (Java / JS) at Help Scout

Apply at [https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/214240](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/214240)

After recently launching the Help Scout iOS app to 5 star reviews, we have big
plans for our first Android app. We’re looking to hire an experienced Android
engineer to help us craft a wonderful experience there. You’ll be joining one
other full-time engineer on the project and working on a product used by over
5,000 companies around the world.

Our engineering team is currently about twenty people, with one focused on iOS
and no one yet focused on Android. We’re starting at the ground floor with
Android and have yet to make several platform-specific and technology
decisions. You’ll be involved in every decision we make regarding
implementation and testing.

You’ll be helping us select a framework for implementation. We currently are
debating between Java or React Native and while you may have several years
experience with Java on Android, you are curious enough about React Native to
do some exploring and help us make an informed decision. A separate team of
engineers owns all the API endpoints, so your work is focused on the app
implementation and design details. You’ll also be getting everything you need
from the design team with regard to Android-specific visual design and
interactions.

Since our experience skews heavily toward web development, you bring a level
of Android-specific expertise that will help us craft an outstanding
experience for customers. With years of experience working with Android, Java
and Javascript, you are someone that loves picking up new skills and refining
your craft.

You delight not only in the way an application works, but in how it looks, and
have an excellent understanding of Android interaction design. Complex cross
fades, card flips and other Android animation details are something you love
working on because it can help you execute the perfect user experience.

You stay up-to-date on the Android platform and can provide insightful advice
about leveraging native platform APIs or evaluating and leveraging wrappers.

You believe remote teams are the future of work, or are at least excited about
the idea. You have experience working with remote teams or can adjust your
work/management style to be remote-friendly. About Us

Help Scout is a remote team with employees in eleven states and six countries
(seven in the Boston office). We optimize the team for excellence over
geography and overcome remote challenges through transparency, trust, and
video conferencing.

[https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/214240](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/214240)

------
galori
StitchFix | San Francisco, CA | [REMOTE OK] [ONSITE IS MORE FUN] | Full-Stack
Rails Engineer (All Levels) | Other roles: QA Engineer, VP Engineering,
Director of IT, Front End Email Developer, UX Designer, many others (see
below)

New: StitchFix for Men is coming: ([https://recode.net/2016/02/24/stitch-fix-
the-online-personal...](https://recode.net/2016/02/24/stitch-fix-the-online-
personal-styling-startup-to-launch-mens-business/) \- This is what I've been
working on, I can finally share!)

    
    
                 ,---.             Before reading on, search Instagram for #stitchfix, 
               .((___))            which will tell you a whole lot about us. How much
             ,'  `---' `.          our customers love us and you'll get an idea of our 
            / |========| \         business. 
           /  |/\/\/\/\|  \        
          /  /|/\/\/\/\|\  \       Come back when you're done.  
         /__/ |========| \__\      
        ////  |________|  \\\\     Hi, welcome back. So we're growing really fast and 
        ""'   [||||||||]   `""     hiring for UX Designer, Customer Service, operation / 
              `""""""""'           warehouse, Personal Stylists, Photographer, Comp
                                   Managers and lots of others. We're growing at a 
                                   dizzying pace. 
    

We're growing at a dizzying pace. I'm dizzy just thinking about it. The
business is Women's (now Men's too) Fashion e-commerce / subscription service,
every few weeks, chosen by personal stylists and our algorithms. The personal
stylists choose the perfect outfit for our customers, and the customers love
it. Our referral to friend statistic is pretty great, and its a big part of
our "growth engine" (Lean Startup term).

We do not have formal Product Managers, instead that responsibility is shared
between Engineers, UX and the business stakeholder. It works really well, and
as an engineer you get a deeper insight into the problems you're solving.

Its nice for a change to be part of a successful, growing company after
working for too many failed startups.

I'm working with some of the smartest, most driven but nicest people and
you'll be doing yourself a disservice if you don't at least consider it.
Everyone cares about the craft of Software Engineering. Our interview process
is geared towards that, and not towards solving useless puzzles. (You know who
you are, companies that do this.)

Contact:

"Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site:
[http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)

Styling Jobs:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers/styling](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers/styling)

Overall Jobs:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers).

email: tech-jobs@stitchfix.com

I'm @galori on twitter if you want to reach out...but the above email is the
most direct route to the right people.

------
joeconway
Scribd (YC '06, "Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring
talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the library of the 21st
century.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... we do go through all of the applications we receive in
response. There was some feedback about people not hearing back at all. We
take candidate experience very seriously and recently hired someone to own our
recruiting process and now everyone who applies through our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) will get a response.

Right now we’re looking for:

* Mid to Senior iOS developers (especially with an interest in tech/team leadership)

* Mid to Senior Android developers

* senior JavaScript engineers

* Backend engineers with experience in search, recommendation, or payments

Please note for Internships: We have filled our internship seats and are not
currently interviewing interns.

We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years of
experience. That being said, there isn’t always an opening that’s a good fit
but we do our best to find a match for talented people and there are several
people who interviewed 2 or 3 times before the time was right.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board where
you’ll find all of our current opening and the job descriptions. We do our
best to respond within 24 hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.
[http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
that still lets our team get their work done. Scribd alumni have gone on to
found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We
think this says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and
we love hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also
always looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can
help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

It's a confusing time of year. A Spring day is chased away by storms or a late
Winter blast. Reese's Eggs are back on the shelves, but why do they bother
taking them down? Daylight reemerges when you leave work for like... twenty
minutes. There is only one thing certain in this time of chaos: NCC Group is
constantly hiring security consultants from ALL backgrounds to join our team.

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

We also have numerous infosec architecture and policy positions available,
should your interests and background align:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-
manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-management-
governance/)

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/)

We'd love to hear from you!

NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
vorador
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Mission)
| Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source email client, and
the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted application
engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems engineers, &
infrastructure/operations engineers.

We recently launched N1, have accumulated 15K stars on GitHub, and are looking
for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around email,
calendar, and contacts. You'll not only use modern web tech to build a better
email experience, you'll design the developer platform to power the next
generation of email apps. See more about N1 here:
[https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) & code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

We have more data for a single user than in most startups' entire database.
We're scaling heavily and if you have experience with automated deployments,
debugging running systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are
still comfortable writing code, we're for you. :)

We take pride in the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more than
raw technical talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* N1 uses javascript (ES6), React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a team of 20 (12 engineers, 3 engineering interns)

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision, and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(spang@nylas). I'm Christine, one of our co-founders. We're a diverse team,
and encourage applications from all backgrounds.

~~~
gazby
Your team numbers don't add up.

------
clarkbarz
Alloy | New York, NY | Full-Time | On-site

Alloy is an API to collect and manage customer data from many different
sources. We help companies in financial services or other regulated industries
safely onboard more “good" customers without introducing any more fraud into
their systems. We connect many data sources used for identity verification
into a rules engine, allowing a "waterfall" of information through a series of
checks across different service providers. We're currently hiring for two
positions:

1\. Front End Developer

\- Own our business-facing application. This is where our customers can see
all their data, can build workflows for our APIs, and manage identity data
over time. This is the only piece of our product that you can "see", so it's
important we make it something our customers will love.

\- Write clean, performant code. We value the end result, but we value code
quality as well. Our dashboards are currently written in Python/Django and
React, but we're open to whatever gets the job done.

\- Own the User Experience. Our ideal candidate can write good
HTML/CSS/Javascript to build features, but also knows how to build great user
experiences from a thoughtful and empathetic place. We'll help you learn about
our users and you'll bring real world UX/UI experience.

\- Test your code! As a SaaS Company in a competitive market, its important
for us to know our product is running correctly end-to-end.

[https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/Front-End-Developer-Alloy-
NYC-...](https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/Front-End-Developer-Alloy-NYC-
zT95AmmHxCKNQ7y78AaxU)

2\. Software Developer

\- Create structure where there is none - you will design features for an API
that dynamically pulls from multiple data sources and displays the results in
a consistent and structured manner.

\- Write clean, performant code. We value the end result, but we value code
quality as well. Our API is written using Node.js, and we are always looking
at new technologies and libraries to improve the performance of our stack.

\- Do simple server administration tasks and application monitoring. Knowing
how to develop software is important but so is knowing how to deploy that
software it to a production server.

\- Test your code! As a SaaS Company in a competitive market, its important
for us to know our product is running correctly end-to-end.

[https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/Software-Engineer-Alloy-NYC-
IK...](https://paper.dropbox.com/doc/Software-Engineer-Alloy-NYC-
IKp3nHNlo6yU44FZhHuK0)

Email jobs@alloy.co with your resume and/or portfolio to apply to either
position.

------
rdl
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL | VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220, doubling
again in 2016. This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is
established, but there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and
support work to be done. We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for
long term independent success. You may wish to check out our blog to see the
kinds of engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

0) Great operations/SRE staff: operating our system at scale (80+ datacenters
around the world, 24x7 coverage, >4 million sites) requires highly competent,
hard-working, and communicative engineers.

1) Product designer(s) -- we're looking for great talent to help build UX for
new products, and to improve the interface and user experience of our existing
products. We have a range of customers, from consumers with a single blog all
the way through some of the largest sites on the Internet, and designing
interfaces which work well for all of these users is a big challenge -- are
you up to it?

2) Great front-end engineers -- building new UI/UX to expose controls and data
to customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end
stack is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are
using React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

3) Systems Engineer -- looking for people to help serve even more traffic,
build infrastructure for security and robustness, and contribute back to open
source projects. We make extensive use of nginx, lua/luajit, and ssl-at-scale.

4) "Prototyping engineers" \-- people who want to prototype things in go
(backend) through js frontend. We're adding a lot of new products in 2016, and
people who love building the first prototype and pilot versions of these
products make everything faster.

(Also -- We're particularly interested in people with Mandarin experience; we
have a joint venture with Baidu, and want to make the experience for both
Chinese Internet users and Chinese sites abroad as great as it can be.)

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link

------
jpm_sd
Saildrone Inc. |
[http://www.saildrone.com/#Careers](http://www.saildrone.com/#Careers) | Full-
Time ONSITE | Alameda, CA

DATA ENGINEERING LEAD

Data is Everything. We can't understand what is happening to our oceans and
climate without it. However, while obtaining precision ocean data is very
tough, it is only a small part of the puzzle. Storing, visualizing and
distributing the data to scientists and customers, in a form that they can
manage, understand and manipulate, is a gargantuan task. A task that the ocean
community has not yet been able to fully solve. At Saildrone, we intend to
solve that problem and are looking for a transformational individual to
spearhead that challenge.

Our fleet of Saildrones collect data at a rate, precision and price point that
was previously impossible. With NOAA approved data precision and demonstrated
reliability, we are now growing our fleet of autonomous vehicles from tens to
hundreds, hence need a data architecture that can meet the demand. Challenges
range from simply collecting and storing that data in reliable and secure
repositories, to visualization and sophisticated augmentation of that data
with third party data sets and satellite oceanography, all without
compromising precision and always maintaining instant access to raw data.
Regularly changing payloads, with different parameters and constantly varying
sampling frequencies, give unique challenges to even the latest data storage
solutions.

Saildrone is searching for more than a 'software engineer with data skills'.
We need a 'Data Jedi' with deep knowledge of the software systems that create,
store and distribute our data, coupled with an understanding of the challenges
ahead as we create the richest and most advanced ocean data set on the planet.

INFRASTRUCTURE ENGINEERING LEAD

Our Saildrone vehicles operate in one of the harshest environments on the
planet, sending back consistent, high quality data, on extreme duration
missions. While each Saildrone vehicle is incredibly robust, we also need a
back-end and server-side infrastructure that is equally robust to support our
drone network and data repositories.

At Saildrone, we are looking for an energetic and dynamic engineer to lead the
ongoing creation and maintenance of our technical infrastructure.
Responsibilities will range from network and tech-ops at our shoreside
headquarters, to managing our cloud based networks and data repositories.
Technical challenges range from optimizing performance and reliability to
enabling rapid scalability. Ideal candidates would also have some experience
at sys-admin level on embedded Linux hardware. This role requires both a
strong technical mindset to solve complex problems as well as the people
skills to grow and develop the team.

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Director of Development -
[http://spothero.com/careers/126707](http://spothero.com/careers/126707) As
the Director of Development, you'll thoughtfully lead our team of engineers in
supporting and growing our business. You must enjoy the hands-on work of a
day-to-day developer (coding, design, and problem solving), in addition to
leading engineers, communicating closely with our executives, and determining
the best use of new technologies - all the while nurturing and maintaining a
development culture that SpotHero can be proud of.

Lead Software Engineer, iOS/Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/108372](http://spothero.com/careers/108372) No,
we don't expect you to build both iOS and Android apps by yourself. BUT, you
should know how to!! This role is half managing the iOS & Android apps, and
half architecting & developing. You'll have both iOS and Android developers (1
for each platform) on your team, and you should be able to jump back and
forth, as needed. If you're a first time manager, no worries; we'll coach you
on those skills. Just be sure you're a master of both platforms.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Software Engineer, Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/88317](http://spothero.com/careers/88317)
SpotHero is a mobile product. If you love building Android apps, you'll love
what we've got in store. We have an amazing Android app, that we're looking to
do a full ground up redesign on. So there is a lot of bluesky work in the very
near future.

Summer Software Engineering Intern -
[http://spothero.com/careers/118124](http://spothero.com/careers/118124)
College interns are as important as Lead Engineers at SpotHero. They are the
future of our team, and the future of our industry. You'll be paired with a
Senior Engineer from day 1, and solving real problems that make it to
production your first week. Buckle up and hold on tight, you're about to learn
a crap ton here!!

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
pensieri
San Francisco, CA- Programmers, Infrastructure, Sales

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Cambodia, Thailand,
Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and the Philippines. Where do you
want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you're the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you're
this sort of person, you'll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn't
for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing
I can do would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know
you are awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in
the midst of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone
else. So this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really
easy and obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

------
ComputerGuru
REMOTE WORLDWIDE: various part-time and full-time positions.

We are NeoSmart Technologies (based in Chicago, IL) - as we like to bill
ourselves, one of few startups making money selling real software and solving
real problems. We develop and sell high-quality software solutions to
consumers and businesses, solving tricky problems in (largely) niche domains
elegantly and effectively.

We are currently looking for a number of business-minded individuals,
developers, writers, and more to help us take everything to the next level.

* AdWords (and/or other online advertising) expert? We've heard that ads are a dying business, but we don't buy it. If you know how to craft the right AdWords ads and bid for the right spots to drive good customers to a software business in the backup/recovery sector, look no further. Our developers and engineers have done their best but have ultimately failed to come up with an ad strategy on Google/Facebook/twitter that doesn't cost us an order of magnitude more than what it brings in. We admit failure, but we're not giving up. If you have experience in this field, please get in touch! We're selling real products that solve real problems and bring in real money (while saving our customers a ton in the process), but we need your help to make it happen!

* Technical/documentation writers with experience in Windows and preferably also Linux/BSD that know their way around virtual machines - please get in touch! We want to expand our user manuals and our documentation for our technical support staff with state-of-the-art and up-to-date documentation. Help us make our users and our staff happy, and find potential for improvements while you're at it.

* Are you a tech-savvy creative writer, who loves to experiment with software and explore new things? We are looking for writers and bloggers to expand our collection of guides, tutorials, and reviews! Windows and Mac experts are welcome; we are also highly-interested in doing new things in new and novel ways so if you have a penchant for something special (say, video reviews), introduce yourself. Experience with beta software and the courage to brave new versions of operating systems and experiment with the latest and greatest technology is a must. If this is you, please get in touch - we want to talk!

* IT experts with a knack for writing - we want to expand our online knowledgeable with more issues, better solutions, clearer instructions, and proper, vetted knowledge. Do you love researching? Have a penchant for QA work but want to apply it in novel and interesting ways? Help us document gotchas and find real (not folklore/he-said-she-said) fixes for Windows, Mac, and Linux errors to help make solving these problems easier for everyone out there.

You probably have an idea of what we do from the few paragraphs above. Here's
the thing: we're flexible! Do you see an opportunity to do something different
that we might love? Don't hesitate to get in touch, we're open-minded and
we're hiring! We're accepting both freelancers, part-time remote employees,
and full-time remote employees alike.

[https://neosmart.net/](https://neosmart.net/) and you can contact me directly
at mqudsi@neosmart.net

------
maxneust
Android Engineer at Polarsteps (talented all-rounders are welcome too) |
Amsterdam, NL | Onsite, relocation within EU

====================

TL;DR: want to have fun working for an awesome travel startup? -> max at
polarsteps dot com

====================

Join our journey! We're a young startup building a beautiful and easy to use
travel tracker/journal, which will eventually become THE platform for
planning, tracking and remembering your trips. We believe that the current
online travel ecosystem is utterly fragmented (did you know the average
traveller visits 40+ sites to book a trip?) and we are on a mission to fix
that.

The first version of our product has been live on the web and iOS since April
2015 and with 0€ spent on marketing/user acquisition we’ve already attracted
over 20K users. Together they logged over 3 million locations using the
Polarsteps iPhone app (you can check out the 5 month adventure all the way
from northern Europe to the southernmost point of Africa by one of our
founders here: [https://www.polarsteps.com/niek/615-amsterdam-to-cape-
town-b...](https://www.polarsteps.com/niek/615-amsterdam-to-cape-town-by-
bike)).

We’re a fully funded, enthusiastic and multi-faceted team of 5 with a passion
for travel, design and code, and we’re looking for someone interested in
leading the efforts of building the first version of our Android app from the
ground up. You’ll be working closely with the rest of the team creating a
super sexy travel app that people genuinely love!

===== Do you have what it takes? =====

You’re a professional and pragmatic developer with a feel for UI/UX. You love
to travel and believe in data as much as you believe in user feedback. In
addition to this, if you have Android experience and successfully released one
or more apps in the Google Play Store then you’re the rainbow unicorn that
we’ve been looking for. BTW, at this moment we can only consider you if you
are eligible to work within the EU, sorry about that!

===== Benefits, perks, the cool stuff =====

Does this description (partially) apply to you? Then check out these
additional perks -specially the last one ;)-, and drop me a line at max at
polarsteps dot com

\- Stock options!

\- Competitive salary

\- Work/life balance

\- Relocation assistance (within the EU)

\- Awesome office in the center of Amsterdam, one of the most cosmopolitan and
beautiful cities in the world

\- 30 vacation days (25 ‘regular’ days + 5 Teleporter™ days, see below)

\- We believe that regardless of stock options and salary, what will really
make you richer are your travel experiences. That is why once per year you’ll
have the chance to use our Teleporter™: with the push of a button, the
Teleporter™ will go through all of the locations logged by our users and
select a random one that is at least 1.000km away from Amsterdam. This is
where your next adventure will take place! The flight is on us (plus the 5
Teleporter™ days, naturally).

P.S.: As for our tech stack, we’re hosted in Heroku, use Amazon S3 for media
storage, python (Flask) in the backend/API, AngularJS in the frontend, and we
have a fully native iOS app written in Obj-C. We have single-command
build&deploy tasks for production and staging, and we do automated testing
with protractor on the web and appium on iOS.

------
kzhahou
Companies: PLEASE put a one/two-line description of your product/company in
your job posts.

I get that you're fast-growing, you're looking for someone who inspires and
contributes, you're early-stage, you're changing the fintech/medical/adtech/ai
world.

What Are You Actually Doing???

~~~
itgoon
Eh, I'll just reply:

I'm a high-energy, dynamic individual who is up-to-date on modern technology
who works great on teams. I'm looking for a job!

Easiest match ever.

------
richmarr
Can I add an additional spin on this... HOW are you hiring? What does your
process look like?

------
cs913381
Data Scientist

Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially

Technologies: R, Python, SQL

Résumé/CV: Upon request.

Email: cs913381 at dal dot ca

~~~
wyldfire
You've posted this in the "Who's hiring?" thread instead of the "Who's looking
for work?" thread as it seems you were looking for.

------
mirap
UX & digital product designer | Míra Podorský

\----

I'm looking for new job opportunities!

FULL-TIME or REMOTE

\----

[http://www.podorsky.cz/](http://www.podorsky.cz/)

------
shabinesh
<Company I work for> | Bangalore | Full-Time | On-Site

We are a company into core product development for large reputed cloud
providers and fastest growing company out of Pittsburg.

What you get:

\-------------

\+ Mac book pro

\+ Competitive Salary

\+ Flexible timing

What's the requirement:

\-----------------------

\+ Skilled Ruby developer

\+ Experience in Ruby on Rails.

~~~
shabinesh
Email me to shabi@fossix.org

------
psiphon-dev
Psiphon | [https://psiphon.ca](https://psiphon.ca) | Toronto, Canada - ONSITE

= What we do =

We develop and operate Psiphon, an Internet censorship circumvention network
that helps millions of people in freedom-restricted countries access
uncensored Internet every day.

We work at the leading edge of circumvention technology, where the latest
network protocol and endpoint obfuscation research is rapidly deployed into
production around the world. Our tasks include censorship technology research,
server and client software development, and operation of a dynamic, global
network of thousands of proxy servers.

We’re a small team (7 developers) looking for skilled and enthusiastic people
to join us.

= Tech stack =

Our entire system is open source, check it out at
[https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-
system](https://bitbucket.org/psiphon/psiphon-circumvention-system) and
[https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-
core](https://github.com/Psiphon-Labs/psiphon-tunnel-core).

We use Java (Android app), Obj-C (iOS app), C++ (Windows app), Go (cross-
platform core library), Python/JavaScript/C/shell script (server-side stack),
ElasticSearch/Logstash/Kibana (stats), and more.

= Contact =

info+hn@psiphon.ca

------
little_wheel
Little Wheel Senior Full-Stack Developer London • Onsite • Full Time

Little Wheel provides bespoke software solutions to professional gamblers.
We're a close-knit team of 3, working on unique solutions to some interesting
problems provided by our clients. We're profitable and growing, and we are
looking for developers to help us meet our order flow.

We're looking for a senior full-stack engineer, accomplished in end-to-end
platform development, to take ownership of our flagship web application. You
should have at least 3 years experience with building scalable web
applications in the Microsoft stack and working with JavaScript frameworks.

Aside from strong technical skills, we are looking for great communication,
decision-making and project management qualities. Salary is dependent on
technical and product/management experience.

You'll get to work in a start-up environment but with serious funding and
resources. We offer flexible working arrangements, unlimited holidays, plus
free coffee, snacks, beer and other nice stuff. And we'll pay £35k-£70k.

Please email dan@littlewheel.co.uk for more information, or send in your CV
and cover letter if you think you're right for the role. Make sure you tell us
about your relevant experience, and links to LinkedIn, GitHub etc. are
welcome.

------
josh_carterPDX
Brightwork.io | Portland, OR | API Developer/Intern
([http://brightwork.io](http://brightwork.io))

When you’re building an application you don’t want to have to worry that APIs
you’re using is such a leap of faith. You want to be able to just build your
application, use the APIs that will help that application gain traction, and
at the same time save you money. But what happens when you want to switch
APIs? You need to remove all of the dependencies, recode your application,
then re-deploy it to your servers. And if you have an iOS application, you
have to go through Apple’s cumbersome approval process.

Brightwork takes the pain out of APIs and removes that leap of faith. With
Brightwork you can now turn up a stack in minutes, see all of your APIs’
performance and usage data information, and swap an API without the need to
recode your application. We are unifying APIs to save Developers time and
money. A lot of time. And a lot of money.

If you're passionate about APIs we want to hear from you. We're looking for
someone that can come in and help with some technical heavy lifting. In
exchange for your services you'll get real world exposure to building an
enterprise class platform for some of the biggest brands and companies.

Please note, this is an unpaid internship. Students who are enrolled in an
accredited post primary school need only apply. Remote considered, but we
would prefer candidates in the Portland, OR. area. Email your resume, github
username, and any other links to your work to josh@brightwork.io

~~~
krakensden
You want someone to help with the technical heavy lifting, as an unpaid
intern? Aren't unpaid interns legally not allowed to do work that advantages
the company?

~~~
coolrobot
Yea... not cool bro... read number 6:

[http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.htm](http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.htm)

Legal fees > Salaried employee

~~~
josh_carterPDX
You are both right. That was worded wrong. The Intern would work closely with
our Staff and not be just left to their own devices. Sorry about that. We
didn't want this to seem like we're just looking for free labor to get work
done which is why this is only opened to Students in school. We want them to
get real-world exposure while getting much needed credits.

